# What's your best guess as to when trainings will resume?



## gkmom (May 10, 2020)

I know nobody knows for sure, but what's your guess as to when clubs will resume on field training?


----------



## 1dad2boys (May 10, 2020)

June 15


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 10, 2020)

June 15 for our club but I’ve heard June 1 by others


----------



## soccer4us (May 10, 2020)

I can see mid June with very big restrictions. In a few other states it barely looks like soccer. 10 feet social distancing, coaches in masks, can't share pennies, no scrimmage, etc. So only technical work with spacing basically. 

I think another important factor is will school/cities rent fields out when soccer is allowed back. Yes, they need money but won't risk anything happening on their fields. Will probably re-do the waiver forms for each club I'd imagine.


----------



## galaxydad (May 10, 2020)

another interesting thing to think about is what happens if a month into the season they have to shut it down again? Interesting times


----------



## gkmom (May 11, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> I can see mid June with very big restrictions. In a few other states it barely looks like soccer. 10 feet social distancing, coaches in masks, can't share pennies, no scrimmage, etc. So only technical work with spacing basically.
> 
> I think another important factor is will school/cities rent fields out when soccer is allowed back. Yes, they need money but won't risk anything happening on their fields. Will probably re-do the waiver forms for each club I'd imagine.


My son's club has mentioned phasing in exactly what you described, however with no date. Will this need a green light from the government? I don't see that happening soon in CA


----------



## Grace T. (May 11, 2020)

June 15 is the absolute earliest in California but it's going to be with some caveats at first.  No parents on the field, no large cattle call tryouts, single teams (and maybe pods) at a time, coaches wearing masks.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 11, 2020)

I would put July 1st date on a restart


----------



## Josh vinck (May 11, 2020)

Utah is starting to allow training again, obviously with modifications.





						Soccer Trainings Resume for Utah Players | Utah Youth Soccer
					






					www.utahyouthsoccer.net


----------



## Not A Player (May 11, 2020)

It may depend in part on where practices are held -- I could imagine public school districts, for example, not allowing use of their fields quite as early as some of the dates posted above.


----------



## Grace T. (May 11, 2020)

Josh vinck said:


> Utah is starting to allow training again, obviously with modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically you can't do tryouts for 11 v 11 or 9 v 9 (since it would put you over the limit of 20 players on the field....only by invitation maybe 1 or 2 kids at a time), no scrimmages/no tackling/no contact, no parents on the field.  

Don't know as a practical matter how the shooting thing is suppose to work.  No goalkeeper on an empty net?  Or if GK, to maintain social distancing, only shooting from the top of the box (guess the old shoot up the keeper thing for a warm up is now standard policy)?  The crossing thing is even more complicated.

The masks while not training for kids is even more funny.  I can't see any of them wearing it.  While fine in the ideal, I wonder how many teams are actually going to adhere to these limitations.  And how are you going to control the kids from socializing.  Unworkable and will break down quickly.


----------



## Grace T. (May 11, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Basically you can't do tryouts for 11 v 11 or 9 v 9 (since it would put you over the limit of 20 players on the field....only by invitation maybe 1 or 2 kids at a time), no scrimmages/no tackling/no contact, no parents on the field.
> 
> Don't know as a practical matter how the shooting thing is suppose to work.  No goalkeeper on an empty net?  Or if GK, to maintain social distancing, only shooting from the top of the box (guess the old shoot up the keeper thing for a warm up is now standard policy)?  The crossing thing is even more complicated.
> 
> The masks while not training for kids is even more funny.  I can't see any of them wearing it.  While fine in the ideal, I wonder how many teams are actually going to adhere to these limitations.  And how are you going to control the kids from socializing.  Unworkable and will break down quickly.


One additional note I missed my first time through.  The no carpool policy.  If work resumes, that effectively makes attendance at some practices impossible for some players, particularly working class players.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 11, 2020)

I think we will have training sessions, but there will be many false starts if we try to have games.  Let's say in a league of 12 teams, Team #1 plays Team #2 in week 1, then in week 2, Team #1 plays #3, and Team #2 plays #4.  What happens if two days later a kid or parent from Team #1 tested positive?  We now have to isolate four teams and possibly cancel four of the six matches the week after.

Bundesliga is trying to re-start on May 15, but already they had to send an entire team into quarantine after players tested positive.  Youth leagues obviously won't be able to provide testings like the pro leagues, so that makes it even more challenging.

At this point my kids will happily take small-group, in-person training with social distancing.  Zoom-based training is getting pretty boring.


----------



## Josh vinck (May 11, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I think we will have training sessions, but there will be many false starts if we try to have games.  Let's say in a league of 12 teams, Team #1 plays Team #2 in week 1, then in week 2, Team #1 plays #3, and Team #2 plays #4.  What happens if two days later a kid or parent from Team #1 tested positive?  We now have to isolate four teams and possibly cancel four of the six matches the week after.
> 
> Bundesliga is trying to re-start on May 15, but already they had to send an entire team into quarantine after players tested positive.  Youth leagues obviously won't be able to provide testings like the pro leagues, so that makes it even more challenging.
> 
> At this point my kids will happily take small-group, in-person training with social distancing.  Zoom-based training is getting pretty boring.


It was a Bundesliga 2 team that had to quarantine.


----------



## Esteban (May 12, 2020)

LA County just announced that the lockdown will continue into July so I wonder if that means no soccer practices or training until August 1st at the earliest:









						L.A. County safer-at-home orders to remain in place for several months, but ‘restrictions will be gradually relaxed’
					

Los Angeles County’s stay-at-home restrictions will likely last for three more months to combat the ongoing COVID-19 crisis, county public health Director Barbara Ferrer said at Tuesday’s Board of …




					ktla.com


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2020)

The CCAA  Men's conference D2 soccer cancelled their Fall Season . Conference includes Cal Poly Pomona , ,CSULA , Dominguez Chico St and so on.


----------



## GT45 (May 12, 2020)

Esteban it says 'likely'. There has been no announcement.


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2020)

Bubba said:


> The CCAA  Men's conference D2 soccer cancelled their Fall Season . Conference includes Cal Poly Pomona , ,CSULA , Dominguez Chico St and so on.


meant to say suspended


----------



## oh canada (May 13, 2020)

First in nation, California State University to close campuses for in-person instruction this fall
					

Chancellor Tim White said it will be necessary for classes to continue being held virtually because of "evolving data" on the coronavirus.




					edsource.org
				




Fall classes online already announced for Cal State system.  Too early to decide imo but thank your "forward-thinking" state for this decision.


----------



## jpeter (May 13, 2020)

Florida and some of the other state might have some soft openings for sports in June.








						Report: MLS considering 26-team season restart in Orlando
					

The move would separate players from their homes and families for months, but MLS is intent on resuming the season as quickly as possible.



					www.google.com
				




For SoCal youth sports almost sure summer tournaments like Surf won't happen and aug-sept might be the time frame when facilities open back, Cal south can sanction, issue cards, provide insurance, etc but it's all fluid and depends on the state, counties, and cities.


----------



## Futbol30 (May 13, 2020)

Since the name of this thread is to name your best guess...

I would say I have none haha and I say that because I don't really think anybody knows anything that is concrete.

 Every time a new date is thrown out there everyone gets their hopes up and then for various reasons, things change and the date or the rules aren't what people were anticipating and then everyone gets upset all over again.

 I'm hoping when we can start to train, play, etc. everyone does everything they possibly can to keep players, staff, families, extended family, etc. as safe as possible. 

I don't want this thread to veer off course because there are several other threads for people to argue their side of COVID, politics etc. But I am wondering how things will play out when one County says, "yes come train" yet the kids who play for a club in that county are from counties where the stay at home is still in place.  The most obvious assumption would be those that feel comfortable to train, attend training, but I am just curious as to what exactly, that's going to look like. 

Thinking out loud about as I type because I am in desperate need of my afternoon caffeine fix. Patience is the name of the game during this pandemic (regarding soccer especially). And this is coming from someone who tends to be extremely impatient... so yeah it sucks but what else can we do???

Stay safe and healthy Soccer family!!


----------



## SoCal GK mom (May 13, 2020)

March 2021


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 13, 2020)

SoCal GK mom said:


> March 2021


I hope this response belongs on the "Bad News Thread". I fear it belongs on the "Good News Thread"


----------



## futboldad1 (May 13, 2020)

7/6/20


----------



## Chalklines (May 13, 2020)

November 4th 2020 sounds about right for California


----------



## GT45 (May 13, 2020)

_After much deliberation, Cal South has made the difficult decision to cancel the 2020 Cal South National Cup Olders tournament, effective immediately. The cancellation covers National Cup Olders boys and girls age groups from 15U to 18U. *The 19U Boys and Girls teams will be given an opportunity to compete in their final National Cup tournament later this summer or request a refund. *Additional 19U National Cup information and procedures will be sent to 19U teams next week. _


----------



## TangoCity (May 13, 2020)

If you live in LA or Riverside County probably after the election.
San Diego and Ventura County probably July or August.
I am guessing the Fall season will be cancelled.  Games will begin up again next spring.

Not hoping... but we do live in California.


----------



## Josh vinck (May 13, 2020)

Arizona Soccer Association Return-to-Play Guidelines
					

Arizona Soccer Association Return-to-Play Guidelines




					www.azsoccerassociation.org
				




Arizona is getting back to training.


----------



## tjinaz (May 14, 2020)

Josh vinck said:


> Arizona Soccer Association Return-to-Play Guidelines
> 
> 
> Arizona Soccer Association Return-to-Play Guidelines
> ...


Stating on Saturday.  This is good news.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Stating on Saturday.  This is good news.


This is excellent news.  ECNL can now have a June Playoff/Showcase/College Recruiting weekend unlike any other.  We can all kiss the 2019-2020 ECNL season once and for all.  ECNL didn't quit or fold their tents and it would send a very strong message. Those WHO want to listen to The WHO and Dr F can stay home.  Live stream for all of our loved ones that can;t come out for health reasons, work, can;t afford it or just really scared and fearful.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Stating on Saturday.  This is good news.


"While many are going to be excited to return to play there are others who may be apprehensive.  *If a player, parent, or family are not comfortable returning to play – DON’T.  *We must demonstrate respect and courtesy for everyone’s feelings during this time and ensure that we provide a safe environment as we return to play."

Implementing the ASA Return-to-Play Guidelines will require a cooperative relationship between the Club, Coach, Parent, and Player.  While the *Club* and *Coach* must create a safe environment, the* Parent* must make the decision for their child to return to play.  *If, as a parent you are not comfortable in your child’s returning to play – DON’T. *

All you who are concerned and afraid and believe everything that Dr F says, just don;t participate this year.  Sit this one out.  My dd has missed two years in a row of club.  Let the risk takers play this year and see how it all goes.  if one of our dd catch 104 temp and have chills and body aches and then die on the field, we will let you know and I guess join you in the lock down.


----------



## Grace T. (May 14, 2020)

TangoCity said:


> If you live in LA or Riverside County probably after the election.
> San Diego and Ventura County probably July or August.
> I am guessing the Fall season will be cancelled.  Games will begin up again next spring.
> 
> Not hoping... but we do live in California.


The mayor yesterday said that in Los Angeles everyone leaving their house will be requried to wear masks, even if ourdoors, exercising or just walking.  Children are not exempt.  That's pretty much the entire enchilada for So Cal.  I don't see how the sporting organizations will allow the kids to run in the summer heat like that....first kid passes out and that's a major lawsuit.  Sure, Los Angeles isn't the end all be all, but I can't imagine even in neighboring areas how ENCL could organize with Los Angeles teams missing, or Coast with neighboring teams missing since (especially on higher levels) there's plenty of cross city/cross county traffic.  As long as that stands (and we'll see what exemptions and how heavy the enforcement is), no soccer in Los Angeles in the summer....San Diego maybe, Ventura/Orange doubtful maybe some shell of something particularly if not near the border or commuting to Santa Barbara/San Diego, fall season heavily in doubt unless Los Angeles comes under pressure from other areas moving quicker.  There also hasn't been a great outpooring or riots against the rule, so the pushback so far has been minimal, but we'll see if it continues.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The mayor yesterday said that in Los Angeles everyone leaving their house will be requried to wear masks, even if ourdoors, exercising or just walking.  Children are not exempt.  That's pretty much the entire enchilada for So Cal.  I don't see how the sporting organizations will allow the kids to run in the summer heat like that....first kid passes out and that's a major lawsuit.  Sure, Los Angeles isn't the end all be all, but I can't imagine even in neighboring areas how ENCL could organize with Los Angeles teams missing, or Coast with neighboring teams missing since (especially on higher levels) there's plenty of cross city/cross county traffic.  As long as that stands (and we'll see what exemptions and how heavy the enforcement is), no soccer in Los Angeles in the summer....San Diego maybe, Ventura/Orange doubtful maybe some shell of something particularly if not near the border or commuting to Santa Barbara/San Diego, fall season heavily in doubt unless Los Angeles comes under pressure from other areas moving quicker.  There also hasn't been a great outpooring or riots against the rule, so the pushback so far has been minimal, but we'll see if it continues.


We have the same thing in our town in Santa Clara country, EXCEPT, if you are exercising. This is a stronger requirement than the county. In general, authorities here have been very reluctant to issue citations. We have witnessed them politely ask for compliance. Fields are opened up to individual training and if you aren't "under the same roof", you must be 6' from others.


----------



## Grace T. (May 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> We have the same thing in our town in Santa Clara country, EXCEPT, if you are exercising. This is a stronger requirement than the county. In general, authorities here have been very reluctant to issue citations. We have witnessed them politely ask for compliance. Fields are opened up to individual training and if you aren't "under the same roof", you must be 6' from others.


It's the most rigid rules I've seen.  The reality is even if enforcement is slack, no organization is going to allow even pod training to resume....too much of a liability risk.  As long as the rule stands without clarification, there can't be any soccer in Los Angeles.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It's the most rigid rules I've seen.  The reality is even if enforcement is slack, no organization is going to allow even pod training to resume....too much of a liability risk.  As long as the rule stands without clarification, there can't be any soccer in Los Angeles.


I think best indicators how quickly sports will resume in CA will be Bundesliga success (or not) as well as other States, that either already reopen (ID, GA, FL) or opening this month (AZ and TX).


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

My good friend works in the rec dept for the county of LA.  He said no way in hell soccer will be allowed until 2022.  They're embracing and preparing for the biggest and baddest second tidal wave in the history of all viruses.  LA is preparing like they do for earthquakes except they know 100% the second wave of the virus will kill us all if we don;t stay home and not work for 7 more months unless you work at Costco, Marijuana store or liqueur store.  If you live in LA, kiss your summer goodbye is what he basically told me.


----------



## JumboJack (May 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The mayor yesterday said that in Los Angeles everyone leaving their house will be requried to wear masks, even if ourdoors, exercising or just walking.  Children are not exempt.  That's pretty much the entire enchilada for So Cal.  I don't see how the sporting organizations will allow the kids to run in the summer heat like that....first kid passes out and that's a major lawsuit.  Sure, Los Angeles isn't the end all be all, but I can't imagine even in neighboring areas how ENCL could organize with Los Angeles teams missing, or Coast with neighboring teams missing since (especially on higher levels) there's plenty of cross city/cross county traffic.  As long as that stands (and we'll see what exemptions and how heavy the enforcement is), no soccer in Los Angeles in the summer....San Diego maybe, Ventura/Orange doubtful maybe some shell of something particularly if not near the border or commuting to Santa Barbara/San Diego, fall season heavily in doubt unless Los Angeles comes under pressure from other areas moving quicker.  There also hasn't been a great outpooring or riots against the rule, so the pushback so far has been minimal, but we'll see if it continues.


Garcetti is the Mayor of the city of Los Angeles.... Not the mayor of southern California.


----------



## Grace T. (May 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I think best indicators how quickly sports will resume in CA will be Bundesliga success (or not) as well as other States, that either already reopen (ID, GA, FL) or opening this month (AZ and TX).


I don't think any of those other places are requiring masks while exercising for the kids, are they?


JumboJack said:


> Garcetti is the Mayor of the city of Los Angeles.... Not the mayor of southern California.


Yeah, but that effectively ruins it for any of the free cities inside LA County.  Kids is Pasadena and Burbank aren't going to have any one to play against.  And the same as the $15 minimum wage, they'll feel enormous pressure to conform to the larger LA County, as usual.

For the Ventura border communities such as Simi it would be hard, for example, because they'll have effectively lost any nearby teams and will need to commute north to Venutra and Santa Barbara.  Same for the OC, with commuting down to Newport.  For the orgs like ENCL or Coast, hard to see how they could organize things with LA missing since that's such a big block.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

I'm in favor of a, "play at your own risk socal soccer league."  I will sign as head parent that I will not blame the coach, the players, the club, the ref and all the parents who come to watch if my dd falls ill and never recovers from Corona.  We spoke as a family and we all feel great about her playing and risking her life and ours for that matter just so we can watch her play before it's too late.  She actually likes the idea   No mask though!!!  After the soccer game, we promise to go straight to the beach for some swimming in salt water in the hot sun.  We will then go straight home and be on lock down.  Deal?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I think best indicators how quickly sports will resume in CA will be Bundesliga success (or not) as well as other States, that either already reopen (ID, GA, FL) or opening this month (AZ and TX).


Agreed.  Rules will be relaxed for sports once precedents are set.  If NFL does start in early Sep as planned, I'm certain Rams and Chargers won't be wearing face masks.  Soccer will simply follow what NFL does.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

*Steelers ground grew getting offices prepped for next season!!!*


----------



## JumboJack (May 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I don't think any of those other places are requiring masks while exercising for the kids, are they?
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that effectively ruins it for any of the free cities inside LA County.  Kids is Pasadena and Burbank aren't going to have any one to play against.  And the same as the $15 minimum wage, they'll feel enormous pressure to conform to the larger LA County, as usual.
> ...


As huge as the city of LA is it is not a soccer powerhouse so to speak. Most top clubs in the LA area are based not in LA city.

Now if some all encompassing mandate comes down from LA county that goes on for months that's another thing.


----------



## Copa9 (May 14, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Agreed.  Rules will be relaxed for sports once precedents are set.  If NFL does start in early Sep as planned, I'm certain Rams and Chargers won't be wearing face masks.  Soccer will simply follow what NFL does.


Hmmm, do you think our kids could also wear helmets?  A lot of those helmets also have face shields that would help.


----------



## MacDre (May 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My good friend works in the rec dept for the county of LA.  He said no way in hell soccer will be allowed until 2022.  They're embracing and preparing for the biggest and baddest second tidal wave in the history of all viruses.  LA is preparing like they do for earthquakes except they know 100% the second wave of the virus will kill us all if we don;t stay home and not work for 7 more months unless you work at Costco, Marijuana store or liqueur store.  If you live in LA, kiss your summer goodbye is what he basically told me.


I hearing similar things from my network.  I purchased wet suits for my kid and I to start surfing for outdoor recreation but I’m a little scared now. 









						‘Legend’: Santa Cruz surfer killed by shark celebrated as the brightest of lights
					

Santa Cruz shark attack victim Ben Kelly remembered by friends for all that is good with human nature




					www.google.com


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I hearing similar things from my network.  I purchased wet suits for my kid and I to start surfing for outdoor recreation but I’m a little scared now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about that.  That sucks and not the way to go but he was having fun and doing what he loves.  I know some spots I recommend where I can guarantee you 99.99% no shark attack.  I will give your family free lessons too.  I would love to catch up on life.  Get the families together bro


----------



## dad4 (May 14, 2020)

The mask isn’t a big deal.  You can wear one while exercising.  I wear one while biking all the time.

It just helps reduce the risk that you infect someone else during the 5 day period when you are contagious, but asymptomatic.

I see no reason a soccer practice couldn’t include masks.  Certainly better than no practice at all.


----------



## MacDre (May 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I heard about that.  That sucks and not the way to go but he was having fun and doing what he loves.  I know some spots I recommend where I can guarantee you 99.99% no shark attack.  I will give your family free lessons too.  I would love to catch up on life.  Get the families together bro


I’m gonna take you up on that as soon as we return down south!


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The mask isn’t a big deal.  You can wear one while exercising.  I wear one while biking all the time.
> 
> It just helps reduce the risk that you infect someone else during the 5 day period when you are contagious, but asymptomatic.
> 
> I see no reason a soccer practice couldn’t include masks.  Certainly better than no practice at all.


Masks suck bro.  They fog up my glasses when I breath and they just suck.  No way you play sports with mask on.  How about something like this for soccer?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I don't think any of those other places are requiring masks while exercising for the kids, are they?
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that effectively ruins it for any of the free cities inside LA County.  Kids is Pasadena and Burbank aren't going to have any one to play against.  And the same as the $15 minimum wage, they'll feel enormous pressure to conform to the larger LA County, as usual.
> ...


Kids do not wear masks in those states, coaches do.
IMO, requiring to wear a mask 3 month into a pandemic it's like asking to wear a condom after you already had sex.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 14, 2020)

I ordered some of these for my family.  I can see each club having their own logos and color for their required Mask from LA.  Cool future to look forward too


----------



## dad4 (May 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Kids do not wear masks in those states, coaches do.
> IMO, requiring to wear a mask 3 month into a pandemic it's like asking to wear a condom after you already had sex.


It depends.  Does the person in question plan to ever have sex again?  Or was it so unpleasant they swore a vow of abstinence?

The rule is the same.  If you are still sleeping around, wear the condom.  If you are still walking around, wear the mask.


----------



## EOTL (May 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It depends.  Does the person in question plan to ever have sex again?  Or was it so unpleasant they swore a vow of abstinence?
> 
> The rule is the same.  If you are still sleeping around, wear the condom.  If you are still walking around, wear the mask.


You must admit it was such a sweet zinger that it almost obscured the underlying stupidity of its premise.


----------



## Grace T. (May 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It depends.  Does the person in question plan to ever have sex again?  Or was it so unpleasant they swore a vow of abstinence?
> 
> The rule is the same.  If you are still sleeping around, wear the condom.  If you are still walking around, wear the mask.


Well, here's the thing about plain old surgical masks...when they get wet, they don't do anything.  And if the kids meddle with them, it can actually spread germs from their hands.  And if you are running in a surgical mask you probably are going to fiddle with it, particularly the younger kids both because they are kids and because they don't fit them very well and will likely fall off.

Now, the masks with straps in the back (N95s, N92s, or dust masks) are better for keeping stuff in but the problem there is they also enhance the CO2 buildup.  The evidence is weak right now whether there's some threat from it (2 kids died in China while in PE), but people have been known to faint when exerting themselves with those on.  I just don't see the orgs taking the risk if that rule is in place.


----------



## dad4 (May 14, 2020)

A plain cotton cloth mask is plenty.  I’m not asking anyone to run a marathon in an N95.  You’re just trying to cover your cough.  

The “fiddle with the mask” argument was back when people thoguht the goal was to protect the wearer.  That isn’t the goal.  The goal is to keep the wearer from infecting other people.   

I agree with you about the annoying ear straps.  But they also make the kind that tie behind the head.


----------



## watfly (May 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I think best indicators how quickly sports will resume in CA will be Bundesliga success (or not) as well as other States, that either already reopen (ID, GA, FL) or opening this month (AZ and TX).


I just don't see our state leadership being influenced by other states or countries.


Eagle33 said:


> Kids do not wear masks in those states, coaches do.
> IMO, requiring to wear a mask 3 month into a pandemic it's like asking to wear a condom after you already had sex.


Can I borrow that?


----------



## watfly (May 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It depends.  Does the person in question plan to ever have sex again?  Or was it so unpleasant they swore a vow of abstinence?
> 
> The rule is the same.  If you are still sleeping around, wear the condom.  If you are still walking around, wear the mask.





EOTL said:


> You must admit it was such a sweet zinger that it almost obscured the underlying stupidity of its premise.


I find it fascinating how some people have lost their sense of humor (or maybe they never had one).  They feel so threatened by a joke that they go out of their way to dispute the premise of a joke.  Now that's funny.


----------



## tjinaz (May 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> A plain cotton cloth mask is plenty.  I’m not asking anyone to run a marathon in an N95.  You’re just trying to cover your cough.
> 
> The “fiddle with the mask” argument was back when people thoguht the goal was to protect the wearer.  That isn’t the goal.  The goal is to keep the wearer from infecting other people.
> 
> I agree with you about the annoying ear straps.  But they also make the kind that tie behind the head.




I seriously doubt the effectiveness of a cloth mask in doing anything but make people feel like they are participating.


----------



## EOTL (May 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> I find it fascinating how some people have lost their sense of humor (or maybe they never had one).  They feel so threatened by a joke that they go out of their way to dispute the premise of a joke.  Now that's funny.


Dude, I gave you credit for the zinger.  What more do you want?


----------



## watfly (May 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Dude, I gave you credit for the zinger.  What more do you want?


Fair enough, but I can't take credit for the zinger, it wasn't mine...I just asked to borrow it.


----------



## dad4 (May 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> I find it fascinating how some people have lost their sense of humor (or maybe they never had one).  They feel so threatened by a joke that they go out of their way to dispute the premise of a joke.  Now that's funny.


You’re the one arguing that the middle of an STD outbreak is the right time to stop wearing condoms.  I’m just mocking you for it.


----------



## dad4 (May 14, 2020)

[QUOTE="tjinaz, post: 326354, member: 
I seriously doubt the effectiveness of a cloth mask in doing anything but make people feel like they are participating.
[/QUOTE]

It slows the velocity if your breath, and catches some of the outgoing water droplets.

Imagine the mosquitoes have to ride on golf balls.  some golf balls get through.  some don’t.


----------



## watfly (May 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You’re the one arguing that the middle of an STD outbreak is the right time to stop wearing condoms.  I’m just mocking you for it.


Thanks for proving my point even though it wasn't my joke but I stand behind that joke 100%.


----------



## Copa9 (May 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> I just don't see our state leadership being influenced by other states or countries.
> 
> Can I borrow that?


That might be true if the players had already had the virus. The fact remains most players have been isolated for three months from other players and students.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

U.S. Soccer email says things are going to start loosening up on May 18th.


----------



## El Cap (May 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I don't think any of those other places are requiring masks while exercising for the kids, are they?
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that effectively ruins it for any of the free cities inside LA County.  Kids is Pasadena and Burbank aren't going to have any one to play against.  And the same as the $15 minimum wage, they'll feel enormous pressure to conform to the larger LA County, as usual.
> ...


For ECNL, there is barely any LA to miss. There aren't actually any ECNL teams in the city of LA, and there's only one in the greater LA metro area, LA Breakers in Santa Monica. If you count RSC, 2. So there are 12 ECNL teams that could be training and ready to play in other counties while LAB and RSC are still locked down.


----------



## MSK357 (May 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> [QUOTE="tjinaz, post: 326354, member:
> I seriously doubt the effectiveness of a cloth mask in doing anything but make people feel like they are participating.


It slows the velocity if your breath, and catches some of the outgoing water droplets.

Imagine the mosquitoes have to ride on golf balls.  some golf balls get through.  some don’t.
[/QUOTE]
Yes, 2 out 1245 in one study showed people getting the virus outdoors.  The main issue isn't "water droplets" in the air.  Its people with poor immune systems and touching contaminated objects.  That's why the vast majority of hospitalizations in New York were people at home and in nursing homes.


----------



## dad4 (May 14, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> It slows the velocity if your breath, and catches some of the outgoing water droplets.
> 
> Imagine the mosquitoes have to ride on golf balls.  some golf balls get through.  some don’t.


Yes, 2 out 1245 in one study showed people getting the virus outdoors.  The main issue isn't "water droplets" in the air.  Its people with poor immune systems and touching contaminated objects.  That's why the vast majority of hospitalizations in New York were people at home and in nursing homes.
[/QUOTE]
The studies I have seen implicate shared airspace, and closed buildings with HVAC in particular.

Certainly seems that outdoor is safer and can be opened up before indoor.


----------



## Chalklines (May 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I hearing similar things from my network.  I purchased wet suits for my kid and I to start surfing for outdoor recreation but I’m a little scared now.


Its is simple. This virus is political.

If Trump wins in November certain governors will say the second wave is wiping out their states and the pandemic is back 10 fold. Closures and lock downs will be back.....now if he loses some how, covid19 will be contained in a 2 week period with numbers reported lower then in April.


----------



## jpeter (May 14, 2020)

H





El Cap said:


> For ECNL, there is barely any LA to miss. There aren't actually any ECNL teams in the city of LA, and there's only one in the greater LA metro area, LA Breakers in Santa Monica. If you count RSC, 2. So there are 12 ECNL teams that could be training and ready to play in other counties while LAB and RSC are still locked down.


Almost half the league is in LA or riverside counties:  Beach, Breakers, GS, Arsenal, LA surf, Legends, RSC, etc.

Those clubs might have to wait another 90 days or so for public facilities usage .   Maybe some private places could open up for them?


----------



## JumboJack (May 14, 2020)

jpeter said:


> H
> Almost half the league is in LA or riverside counties:  Beach, Breakers, GS, Arsenal, LA surf, Legends, RSC, etc.
> 
> Those clubs might have to wait another 90 days or so for public facilities usage .   Maybe some private places could open up for them?


LA county. Not the city of LA.


----------



## lafalafa (May 14, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> LA county. Not the city of LA.


The restrictions for that county goes through July, stay at home orders & soccer practice don't mix unless they go somewhere else perhaps going to be at while for all those clubs.  WLA and the breakers are the only ones that have to deal with the City of LA , the rest have their own cities to be concerned with.


----------



## MacDre (May 14, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Its is simple. This virus is political.
> 
> If Trump wins in November certain governors will say the second wave is wiping out their states and the pandemic is back 10 fold. Closures and lock downs will be back.....now if he loses some how, covid19 will be contained in a 2 week period with numbers reported lower then in April.


So, you think the entire world shut down to prevent Trump from being re-elected?  Why would people in Asia, Australia, & Europe shut down and hurt themselves because a few governors allegedly don’t like Trump?


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 14, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Its is simple. This virus is political.
> 
> If Trump wins in November certain governors will say the second wave is wiping out their states and the pandemic is back 10 fold. Closures and lock downs will be back.....now if he loses some how, covid19 will be contained in a 2 week period with numbers reported lower then in April.


Stop! This is a soccer thread not political, take this somewhere else!


----------



## Chalklines (May 14, 2020)

MacDre said:


> So, you think the entire world shut down to prevent Trump from being re-elected?  Why would people in Asia, Australia, & Europe shut down and hurt themselves because a few governors allegedly don’t like Trump?


Where did I say world?


----------



## dad4 (May 14, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Where did I say world?


Take it to the good news thread.


----------



## Grace T. (May 14, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> As huge as the city of LA is it is not a soccer powerhouse so to speak. Most top clubs in the LA area are based not in LA city.
> 
> Now if some all encompassing mandate comes down from LA county that goes on for months that's another thing.


The county has now backed up Garcetti.  They allow an exception for individual exercise when you are alone but if you are around other people including a beach and even if outside you have to wear a mask.  That's it for soccer while that rule is in effect.


----------



## GT45 (May 14, 2020)

Grace your pessimism is truly a treat.  Are you aware that Cal South said two days ago that they are having a National Cup for the U19 age group this summer? That counters your empty declarations.


----------



## Teddy_Olive (May 15, 2020)

My best guess in LA practices will start up Aug 1st with social distancing policies. CAL south might have to move the Fall season to Spring. All this could change overnight if they find an effective treatment for it


----------



## dad4 (May 15, 2020)

arizona announced rules and phases for youth soccer.









						Arizona Soccer Association Return-to-Play Guidelines
					

Arizona Soccer Association Return-to-Play Guidelines




					www.azsoccerassociation.org
				




starts with solo cone drills, 10 foot spacing, no 1v1.

Not sure when we will get there.  I was betting June, but the growth in LA county may push that back.


----------



## Stephen A smith (May 15, 2020)

I saw a whole team practicing last night in South oc.


----------



## jpeter (May 15, 2020)

Football practice & play will be the first test cases.  If/when that happens and the results will influence soccer in a big way.  If football goes smoothly should be no problems for soccer.   If schools run summer sports programs that's a positive sign.

There are so many intertwined things with youth soccer from the state, counties, cities, schools, sanctioning bodies, insurance,  fields it's difficult to predict when things change but I'm optimistic and there are solutions like alternating the amount of players at the same timeframe, etc.


----------



## dad4 (May 15, 2020)

Stephen A smith said:


> I saw a whole team practicing last night in South oc.


Doesn’t surprise me. 

Too many people think they can’t possibly be part of the problem.  

So 1000 people hold small get togethers that “clearly don’t spread the virus.”  990 of them are right.  10 are wrong.  Those 10 events infect 100 more people, and set all of us back.

This is why LA and OC are still growing at 3-4% per day.


----------



## Grace T. (May 15, 2020)

Stephen A smith said:


> I saw a whole team practicing last night in South oc.


Yeah, I've seen this twice in the last week with a football team and a small soccer pod training.  I get the frustration (I'm there with everyone) but seems like a big risk including fines, lawsuits if someone [I know it's unlikely] gets sick, pulling of permits [since as far as I know no Socal city is issuing them for pracitces], a loss of the club's insurance, and sanctions by CalSouth.  There's a lot of PT going around SoCal too, but that world has always been a little more loose.


----------



## Copa9 (May 15, 2020)

Founders Park in Ladera Ranch has had a boys team practice for the last 3-4 weeks.  Maybe 12-13 years old. Maybe 14 year olds with some small kids. Hard to tell. They have been practicing 2-3 times per week. Way to go coach.  Children learn by example, we can break the rules as long as we don't tell anyone or hurt anyone and besides, we are all healthy says the coach.  If for no other reason than the ethics of it, it has been a poor decision. Signs have been posted and still they came.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 15, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Founders Park in Ladera Ranch has had a boys team practice for the last 3-4 weeks.  Maybe 12-13 years old. Maybe 14 year olds with some small kids. Hard to tell. They have been practicing 2-3 times per week. Way to go coach.  Children learn by example, we can break the rules as long as we don't tell anyone or hurt anyone and besides, we are all healthy says the coach.  If for no other reason than the ethics of it, it has been a poor decision. Signs have been posted and still they came.


Interesting.... do you know what club or they were not wearing club gear?


----------



## Copa9 (May 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Interesting.... do you know what club or they were not wearing club gear?


Black practice jerseys, black shorts,  couldn't read the print as I was driving all the times I saw them.  Avendale the street that runs along side the park is single lane so you can't really stop.


----------



## socalkdg (May 15, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Its is simple. This virus is political.
> 
> If Trump wins in November certain governors will say the second wave is wiping out their states and the pandemic is back 10 fold. Closures and lock downs will be back.....now if he loses some how, covid19 will be contained in a 2 week period with numbers reported lower then in April.


So which way do I vote to get things back to normal quicker?  I haven't noticed a dramatic economic difference between the last two presidents.


----------



## Grace T. (May 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Doesn’t surprise me.
> 
> Too many people think they can’t possibly be part of the problem.
> 
> ...


I wrote a while back that LA would be a slow burn.  [As an aside: man I've nailed everything so far...got the school closures wrong by about 4 days, but even nailed the day of the stock market slide....hope I'm wrong about LA County and the mask thing].  Part of the problem is that LA never had a high wave like New York...there's some mathematical rigidity to these curves...you have to go through some in more vulnerable areas before it levels off (e.g., the homeless population, nursing homes and the jails, where some inmates are even deliberately trying to get sick).  Second, LA was never in the ideal zone of weather transmission for it....last time we were in it was December-January before the thing took off so we never had the same spike some cities in the zone (Seattle, NY, Paris, Madris, Milan, London) got so it's going to take us longer to burn through the initial curve.  Third, our lockdown policies haven't made a whole lot of sense (no beaches, but liquor and marijuana stores open, private construction and road work continues).  Fourth, our testing has been slopping even in comparison to San Fran so part of the increase is getting more testing online (though our positivity rating is still over 10%, while San Francisco is down to 9%).  Finally, there's a natural limit to the amount of time these lockdowns are effective: in the last weeks have seen a football team practicing in the park, a ton of PT soccer training, a soccer team pod, my son's bestie had a pool party (no, we didn't go), the girls in his class did a small birthday party, my bestie had mother's day brunch with her son and his extended family, my neighbor's had a socially distanced block party (complete with bagpipper), my son's girlfriend had a sleepover, my friend got a garage haircut, one of my clients has a nanny coming to help her not go insane, the In n Out line is full again, people are going out riding bikes and walking, and I got caught on my first traffic jam that surprised me (off Balboa) on the 101 last weeke.


----------



## socalkdg (May 15, 2020)

Grace T you are so right about people relaxing on things.   Oldest was dropping off gift for baby shower, supposed to be in car drop off,  and other 9 girls from High School dance team all get out and hugged.  She stayed in the car.  I might start letting my younger daughter start keeper training next week.  2 keepers, one trainer, open park with a goal, Riverside County. Keep about 10 feet apart.


----------



## oh canada (May 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> arizona announced rules and phases for youth soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard a bunch of Blues and Surf parents moving for the Summer to AZ so their kids can start playing soccer next week.


----------



## dad4 (May 15, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Heard a bunch of Blues and Surf parents moving for the Summer to AZ so their kids can start playing soccer next week.


Isn't AZ building a wall to keep Californians out?


----------



## foreveryoung (May 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Isn't AZ building a wall to keep Californians out?


Does that mean they can’t come here either?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 15, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Does that mean they can’t come here either?


Lake Havasu has seen an influx of Californians over the past weeks.  I’m going in June for vacation.   Would be great to see them do a lake havasu soccer tournament.  Lol.


----------



## tjinaz (May 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Lake Havasu has seen an influx of Californians over the past weeks.  I’m going in June for vacation.   Would be great to see them do a lake havasu soccer tournament.  Lol.


Actually.. Havasu has some pretty good soccer fields.  Problem is its 117 degrees.

Havasu soccer league

We see some LHC soccer teams in Phoenix tournaments but ... they aren't really competitive.


----------



## tjinaz (May 15, 2020)

foreveryoung said:


> Does that mean they can’t come here either?


lol... We come for vacation .. leave your crazy politics.  I think there are more Californians permanently going to AZ than AZ going to CA.  Been that way for years.

Leave the Crazy behind


----------



## foreveryoung (May 16, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> lol... We come for vacation .. leave your crazy politics.  I think there are more Californians permanently going to AZ than AZ going to CA.  Been that way for years.
> 
> Leave the Crazy behind


As it should be.  Staying here and complaining is the definition of insanity.


----------



## galaxydad (May 16, 2020)

I think the biggest challenge is fields for practices and games. If you practice Or game at the college or school site getting access to fields is going to be TOUGH. No schools legal teams are going to clear practices in the near future and sadly may not going into the fall. They don’t want to liable for an outbreak. With that most college is SoCal are going to be virtual learning sites. Why would they let a outside entity onto their fields if they are not allowing their own students onto them?


----------



## MacDre (May 17, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Its is simple. This virus is political.
> 
> If Trump wins in November certain governors will say the second wave is wiping out their states and the pandemic is back 10 fold. Closures and lock downs will be back.....now if he loses some how, covid19 will be contained in a 2 week period with numbers reported lower then in April.


----------



## lafalafa (May 17, 2020)

Was out and about yesterday in the South Bay;

Entire Beach girls team practicing at a private school with a coach,  others at parks on smaller groups

Outdoor eating & drinking going on:  "to go" only bar/restaurants packed with people standing drinking or eating at the outdoor tables or areas

Plenty of people at the beach, laying on the sand , swimming, by the water, biking, etc mask only with the older folks mostly.  Seemed like a typical later spring day to me but with parking closed by the beach we just ride our bikes down.


----------



## pokergod (May 17, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Was out and about yesterday in the South Bay;
> 
> Entire Beach girls team practicing at a private school with a coach,  others at parks on smaller groups
> 
> ...


I too have seen huge groups of kids wearing the same jerseys, big clubs, at parks with a coach.  I'm shocked that the coach isn't telling the kids to refrain from wearing team gear.  I know quite a few of the club DOC's have advised coaches they will be fired if they run practices.


----------



## KJR (May 17, 2020)

But if you don't sneak out and hold trainings before local health authorities have approved them then you may not win your bracket at the Thanksgiving Desert Shoot-Out, and then no one will get a college scholarship.

This is, unfortunately, a perfect time for... let's call them "ambitious" coaches and parents to do some dumb stuff.

No one wants to be #SaferAtHome. Everyone wants to be back to "normal." For the long term health of the kids (and the game), it would be great if the message was, "We don't need to be the first team back."


----------



## RedCard (May 17, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Actually.. Havasu has some pretty good soccer fields.  Problem is its 117 degrees.


So, it's Silverlakes but with water....


----------



## Grace T. (May 17, 2020)

pokergod said:


> I too have seen huge groups of kids wearing the same jerseys, big clubs, at parks with a coach.  I'm shocked that the coach isn't telling the kids to refrain from wearing team gear.  I know quite a few of the club DOC's have advised coaches they will be fired if they run practices.


Not just that the liability risk since insurance coverage would be nulled, and if CalSouth finds out they need to take action or Newsom will threaten to not approve the soccer season for anyone.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 17, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Not just that the liability risk since insurance coverage would be nulled, and if CalSouth finds out they need to take action or Newsom will threaten to not approve the soccer season for anyone.


I think many people have stopped listening to Governor Newsom.  As proven with Tesla and the Indian Casinos, if you have enough money you can change the rules.  It would seem to be political suicide to continue the lockdown with people actively ignoring you.  Without going too deep into politics I would venture that going from a $5B surplus to a $55B deficit and the Federal government looking like they have no intention of helping, I would think you HAVE to allow the state to start opening up simply from a financial perspective.


----------



## Grace T. (May 17, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I think many people have stopped listening to Governor Newsom.  As proven with Tesla and the Indian Casinos, if you have enough money you can change the rules.  It would seem to be political suicide to continue the lockdown with people actively ignoring you.  Without going too deep into politics I would venture that going from a $5B surplus to a $55B deficit and the Federal government looking like they have no intention of helping, I would think you HAVE to allow the state to start opening up simply from a financial perspective.


Agree but it's still an incredibly stupid thing for teams to be organizing practices, without permits, without insurance, in violation of state orders, without the sanction of CalSouth.  I'm not saying I agree with the policy, but as a practical matter an organized team practice, regardless of whether you think it has an epidemic danger, is just stupid for other reasons (ban from future permits and fines, no coverage if injury, legal citiations, and a ban on play by CalSouth) and if they have their kids wearing the team shirt and some Karen identifies them, there will be consequences.  PT is one thing...each trainer and parent needs to make their own risk assessment given the circumstances, but it's not as reckless as a team practicing.  And if, God forbid, some kid does come down with it in practice or gets injured without insurance or the team gets identified by a Karen, the media's going to jump all over it and there goes soccer for a little longer for everyone else.


----------



## Copa9 (May 17, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Agree but it's still an incredibly stupid thing for teams to be organizing practices, without permits, without insurance, in violation of state orders, without the sanction of CalSouth.  I'm not saying I agree with the policy, but as a practical matter an organized team practice, regardless of whether you think it has an epidemic danger, is just stupid for other reasons (ban from future permits and fines, no coverage if injury, legal citiations, and a ban on play by CalSouth) and if they have their kids wearing the team shirt and some Karen identifies them, there will be consequences.  PT is one thing...each trainer and parent needs to make their own risk assessment given the circumstances, but it's not as reckless as a team practicing.  And if, God forbid, some kid does come down with it in practice or gets injured without insurance or the team gets identified by a Karen, the media's going to jump all over it and there goes soccer for a little longer for everyone else.


Dr. Gupta wrote an interesting essay that was just released. I wish every teacher would either read it to their students or have the students read it for homework.  Very well written and explains in fairly simple terms about viruses. Actually, I think some adults would benefit from reading it.  It is not political for those of you ready to jump on it thinking that is what it is.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 17, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Agree but it's still an incredibly stupid thing for teams to be organizing practices, without permits, without insurance, in violation of state orders, without the sanction of CalSouth.  I'm not saying I agree with the policy, but as a practical matter an organized team practice, regardless of whether you think it has an epidemic danger, is just stupid for other reasons (ban from future permits and fines, no coverage if injury, legal citiations, and a ban on play by CalSouth) and if they have their kids wearing the team shirt and some Karen identifies them, there will be consequences.  PT is one thing...each trainer and parent needs to make their own risk assessment given the circumstances, but it's not as reckless as a team practicing.  And if, God forbid, some kid does come down with it in practice or gets injured without insurance or the team gets identified by a Karen, the media's going to jump all over it and there goes soccer for a little longer for everyone else.


As someone who in the risk mitigation business, I wholeheartedly agree with your point. My point is that the governor will have to move to open up more quickly than he may like.


----------



## JPS (May 17, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Dr. Gupta wrote an interesting essay that was just released. I wish every teacher would either read it to their students or have the students read it for homework.  Very well written and explains in fairly simple terms about viruses. Actually, I think some adults would benefit from reading it.  It is not political for those of you ready to jump on it thinking that is what it is.


The parents that want their children to participate can sign waivers, the ones that want to stay home they can.
You can't lock people up until they find a cure. They are fighting an uphill battle against human nature. You have to reopen, people must wear masks and obey the social distancing, but you can't lock people in their homes and prevent kids from playing sports. Life happens, viruses are part of life. Eventually people need get immunity from this virus. Nature will take care of itself. No more lockdowns !!


----------



## pokergod (May 17, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Agree but it's still an incredibly stupid thing for teams to be organizing practices, without permits, without insurance, in violation of state orders, without the sanction of CalSouth.  I'm not saying I agree with the policy, but as a practical matter an organized team practice, regardless of whether you think it has an epidemic danger, is just stupid for other reasons (ban from future permits and fines, no coverage if injury, legal citiations, and a ban on play by CalSouth) and if they have their kids wearing the team shirt and some Karen identifies them, there will be consequences.  PT is one thing...each trainer and parent needs to make their own risk assessment given the circumstances, but it's not as reckless as a team practicing.  And if, God forbid, some kid does come down with it in practice or gets injured without insurance or the team gets identified by a Karen, the media's going to jump all over it and there goes soccer for a little longer for everyone else.


I have my kids wear the jerseys from the old clubs we have left for their private trainings just in case anyone drives by then their old clubs will get in trouble and not the new ones.


----------



## dad4 (May 17, 2020)

JPS said:


> The parents that want their children to participate can sign waivers, the ones that want to stay home they can.
> You can't lock people up until they find a cure. They are fighting an uphill battle against human nature. You have to reopen, people must wear masks and obey the social distancing, but you can't lock people in their homes and prevent kids from playing sports. Life happens, viruses are part of life. Eventually people need get immunity from this virus. Nature will take care of itself. No more lockdowns !!


No one is locking you up.

Though, with 1000 new cases per day in LA, you might want to limit the “I can do whatever I want“ impulses.  I agree that you can probably raise that to 10,000 per day if you all keep at it.  I just don’t see why you want to.


----------



## JPS (May 17, 2020)

dad4 said:


> No one is locking you up.
> 
> Though, with 1000 new cases per day in LA, you might want to limit the “I can do whatever I want“ impulses.  I agree that you can probably raise that to 10,000 per day if you all keep at it.  I just don’t see why you want to.


All we can do is to do the protocols and wear a mask. We can't worry so much about dying that we commit suicide to prevent death.


----------



## LMULions (May 18, 2020)

JPS said:


> All we can do is to do the protocols and wear a mask. We can't worry so much about dying that we commit suicide to prevent death.



Practicing social-distancing and waiting another 4-5 weeks to participate in teams sports, go to movies, and eat at restaurants does not amount to "committing suicide".   On the other hand, being an ER doctor or nurse in a place where people place their own self-important needs over the health of the community is much more akin to suicide.


----------



## JumboJack (May 18, 2020)

LMULions said:


> Practicing social-distancing and waiting another 4-5 weeks to participate in teams sports, go to movies, and eat at restaurants does not amount to "committing suicide".   On the other hand, being an ER doctor or nurse in a place where people place *their own self-important needs *over the health of the community is much more akin to suicide.


Like feeding and housing their families or keeping their small business afloat? Stay in your house and hide.


----------



## dad4 (May 18, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Like feeding and housing their families or keeping their small business afloat? Stay in your house and hide.


Most of the shelter in place violations seem to be social, not economic.  

If you make less than 50K per year and are cutting lawns on the side to get enough money for food, I’m in no spot to criticize.  Best of luck and I hope your family is safe.

If you are one of the ones hiring in-person private trainers and hosting small parties every weekend, then your actions have absolutely nothing to do with “putting food on the table.“  Call it what it is. 

The people hosting parties do it because they want parties.  And they value the party more than they value reducing disease transmission.

The people hiring in-person trainers do it because they want their kid to win.  If the goal is to help the coach, schedule a zoom training and pay him the in person rate.


----------



## gkmom (May 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Most of the shelter in place violations seem to be social, not economic.
> 
> If you make less than 50K per year and are cutting lawns on the side to get enough money for food, I’m in no spot to criticize.  Best of luck and I hope your family is safe.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'm not really understanding the people who don't want to follow social distancing (wear a mask, stay six feet apart). I'm not saying shut the economy down, just practice safe interactions. Why wouldn't you want to slow the spread? The faster we slow this thing down the faster we can get on with our lives, and get the kids back on the fields. Not practicing social distancing will just delay everything


----------



## LMULions (May 18, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Like feeding and housing their families or keeping their small business afloat? Stay in your house and hide.


none of the people hosting parties or congregating at the beach are doing it to feed their families or look for work.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 18, 2020)

I saw a team of 6 girls


gkmom said:


> Agreed. I'm not really understanding the people who don't want to follow social distancing (wear a mask, stay six feet apart). I'm not saying shut the economy down, just practice safe interactions. Why wouldn't you want to slow the spread? The faster we slow this thing down the faster we can get on with our lives, and get the kids back on the fields. Not practicing social distancing will just delay everything


Mask are a big waste of time and no one in OC under 18 has died!!!  No one is making us wear them now.  I still get some dirty looks from people driving with their mask on and gloves on in the car.  I laugh at them and they get all mad.....lol!!!!


----------



## gkmom (May 18, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I saw a team of 6 girls
> 
> Mask are a big waste of time and no one in OC under 18 has died!!!  No one is making us wear them now.  I still get some dirty looks from people driving with their mask on and gloves on in the car.  I laugh at them and they get all mad.....lol!!!!


Yes, nobody under the age of 18 has died, but they are spreading the virus to others who can die. The more virus and the more deaths there are the longer it will take to reopen. Masks help stop the spread!!! Why would you want to spread this virus to others who are at risk, just because you're not? That's what I'm having a hard time understanding, and quite frankly feel is very selfish


----------



## Ellejustus (May 18, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Yes, nobody under the age of 18 has died, but they are spreading the virus to others who can die. The more virus and the more deaths there are the longer it will take to reopen. Masks help stop the spread!!! Why would you want to spread this virus to others who are at risk, just because you're not? That's what I'm having a hard time understanding, and quite frankly feel is very selfish


Please share the death that happen in OC from a little stinker bug giving the virus to old person and they died?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 18, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Masks help stop the spread!!!


I'm very curious which mask help stop the spread? Not many people I know wearing N95 masks and change them on a regular basis.


----------



## JumboJack (May 18, 2020)

LMULions said:


> none of the people hosting parties or congregating at the beach are doing it to feed their families or look for work.


Ok. What about the small businesses that are defying state regulations and are opening?


----------



## gkmom (May 18, 2020)

I don't live in Orange County, and I'm not a professional Covid tracer so I cannot give you a specific case. HOWEVER,  my son gave it to my husband who could have easily given it to a number of people (we knew many sick and one death). So as an example for your scenario: stinker #1 goes to soccer practice for team of 12 girls without symptoms but has the virus. Stinker #1 transmits to six other stinkers who in turn transmit to their parents. Their parents on turn transmit to grandparents and coworkers. Grandparents and coworkers may have underlying conditions or are of old age. They end up in the hospital and die. We don't have 90k deaths in the US for no reason! That's just how a virus works! It's BASIC COMMON SENSE!!!


----------



## chiefs (May 18, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I don't live in Orange County, and I'm not a professional Covid tracer so I cannot give you a specific case. HOWEVER,  my son gave it to my husband who could have easily given it to a number of people (we knew many sick and one death). So as an example for your scenario: stinker #1 goes to soccer practice for team of 12 girls without symptoms but has the virus. Stinker #1 transmits to six other stinkers who in turn transmit to their parents. Their parents on turn transmit to grandparents and coworkers. Grandparents and coworkers may have underlying conditions or are of old age. They end up in the hospital and die. We don't have 90k deaths in the US for no reason! That's just how a virus works! It's BASIC COMMON SENSE!!!


Do you know that common sense shows that 7500 deaths occur daily in America? The peak death week with the China Virus is approximately 14k-15k/or just above 2k daily.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 18, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I don't live in Orange County, and I'm not a professional Covid tracer so I cannot give you a specific case. HOWEVER,  my son gave it to my husband who could have easily given it to a number of people (we knew many sick and one death). So as an example for your scenario: stinker #1 goes to soccer practice for team of 12 girls without symptoms but has the virus. Stinker #1 transmits to six other stinkers who in turn transmit to their parents. Their parents on turn transmit to grandparents and coworkers. Grandparents and coworkers may have underlying conditions or are of old age. They end up in the hospital and die. We don't have 90k deaths in the US for no reason! That's just how a virus works! It's BASIC COMMON SENSE!!!


GK Mom, we can;t live like this.  I already told everyone here my partner got sick for 10 days up in Kirkland WA in early Jan.  I visited him Jan 21st and 22nd and went to Pikes with no mask or gloves and touched Amazon and Starbucks all days.  I licked my fingers too after eating chocolate cookies from Pikes.  The plane I went back on was 90% sick.  It was crazy.  I got home and guess what?  I got___________________virus for at least 4 days.  Gnarly aches and pains and I felt like crap.  I was a zombie and it felt like pins and needles in my blood.  Tough to breath and I was depressed.  I hate being sick.  My wife got it for 6 hours and then was ok.  Vegans!!!!


----------



## JPS (May 18, 2020)

You guys are over analyzing this. The only way to deal with this virus, short of a vaccine, is to get the antibodies for it by getting it. I don't think you can sugar code this. In the mean time, we obviously need to wear the mask and do social distancing but this virus needs to spread, hopefully slowly, in order to provide the immunity. Just like an earthquake, you deal with it as best as you can but you can't stop it.
Two months of lockdown didn't help much. Another 6 months won't help either.


----------



## dad4 (May 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm very curious which mask help stop the spread? Not many people I know wearing N95 masks and change them on a regular basis.


To protect the wearer, it is hard.  Don't bother unless you are particularly at risk.

To protect others, any cloth mask will do, so long as it slows your outgoing breath.  A bandana is fine.  Web search for made in usa cloth masks brings up some nice ones.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> To protect the wearer, it is hard.  Don't bother unless you are particularly at risk.
> 
> To protect others, any cloth mask will do, so long as it slows your outgoing breath.  A bandana is fine.  Web search for made in usa cloth masks brings up some nice ones.


it is false sense of security to wear a cloth face mask or a bandana. It does absolutely nothing to protect you and anyone next to you. Surgical mask for that matter is the same.


----------



## Lightning Red (May 18, 2020)

Game on San Diego: San Diego Board of Supervisors to Submit Plans for Safe Return to Fields - SoccerNation
					

Board of Supervisors meeting: Tuesday May 19 at 9am San Diego County is, at the time of this article’s publishing, in “Phase 2” of California Governor Gavin Newsom‘s reopening guidelines. Very soon, the San Diego County Board of Supervisors will be presenting a detailed plan to add YOUTH SPORTS...




					www.soccernation.com


----------



## watfly (May 18, 2020)

Back to the question, when will trainings resume...since the question is resume vs. allowed, my foggy crystal balls indicates that some teams will begin training in June, but more realistically in July.  I know clubs that are contacting the entities responsible for their fields and are trying to get them to allow trainings to resume.  I suspect that it will require clubs to submit a detailed plan of the manner in which they will protect players and coaches.  However, if you play in the City of LA I don't see your trainings resuming until at least September.  For the whole state I don't see formal games until 2021 (I hope I'm wrong).

My caveat to all this is that the will of the people and the leaders of some counties may take things into their own hands and overwhelm the Governor and force him to be more lenient, or turn a blind eye, but I'm not holding my breath.  Based on what I saw this past weekend in public, it appears that many people are done with the lockdown and are moving on.  The sentiment is that we did what we were told and flattened the curve to not overwhelm hospitals, so screw the moving of the goal posts, were putting on our big boy pants (with our mask, of course) and getting back to work.


----------



## Josh vinck (May 18, 2020)

Newsom just started pro sports can come back (without fans) in first week or so of June. Hope this means kids can start back up as well.


----------



## dad4 (May 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> it is false sense of security to wear a cloth face mask or a bandana. It does absolutely nothing to protect you and anyone next to you. Surgical mask for that matter is the same.


CDC says otherwise.  It catches some large droplets, and slows the others so they dont go as far.

We aren't talking 95% here.  50% still helps reduce Rt, which is enough.


----------



## dad4 (May 18, 2020)

Josh vinck said:


> Newsom just started pro sports can come back (without fans) in first week or so of June. Hope this means kids can start back up as well.


Can we call it pro sports if we pay the athletes in ice cream?


----------



## watfly (May 18, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Game on San Diego: San Diego Board of Supervisors to Submit Plans for Safe Return to Fields - SoccerNation
> 
> 
> Board of Supervisors meeting: Tuesday May 19 at 9am San Diego County is, at the time of this article’s publishing, in “Phase 2” of California Governor Gavin Newsom‘s reopening guidelines. Very soon, the San Diego County Board of Supervisors will be presenting a detailed plan to add YOUTH SPORTS...
> ...


Great news!  Also a round of applause for San Diego's leadership that have objected to Newsom's draconian reopening requirements (on a somewhat bi-partisan basis) .


----------



## focomoso (May 18, 2020)

JPS said:


> Nature will take care of itself.


Nature will take care of itself, sure, by killing thousands of people.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> CDC says otherwise.  It catches some large droplets, and slows the others so they dont go as far.
> 
> We aren't talking 95% here.  50% still helps reduce Rt, which is enough.


just so you understand, take a look at this video


----------



## focomoso (May 18, 2020)

JPS said:


> You guys are over analyzing this. The only way to deal with this virus, short of a vaccine, is to get the antibodies for it by getting it.


Sorry, but this is false. There is no evidence that recovering from the virus imparts immunity. There is growing evidence that you can get reinfected after only 6 weeks. And the idea that we should get sick to prevent getting sick is... not particularly rational.


----------



## focomoso (May 18, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Do you know that common sense shows that 7500 deaths occur daily in America? The peak death week with the China Virus is approximately 14k-15k/or just above 2k daily.


Your sense of common sense may be a little skewed. Here's some data from New York City. This is total deaths, Covid and all: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/27/upshot/coronavirus-deaths-new-york-city.html


----------



## dad4 (May 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> just so you understand, take a look at this video


You get your medical information from DJ Jay Bling, and I’ll get mine from CDC and WHO. 

If you’re a chem person, you’d notice that the video uses non-polar oil spray at high velocity to simulate polar water spray at low velocity.  We already know cotton doesn’t trap oil.  This is why your dad always told you not to touch the side of the tent.  Oil makes the cloth more porous.

Wash out your wife’s old perfume mister and try it with water.  You’ll get a different result. 

Better yet, if you want to know about cloth masks and water droplets, here is a video of someone who used a laser to look for water droplets with and without a cloth mask.  The no mask version has far more green specks that the mask version.  That means more water got through with no mask.






Use a good monitor.  You can’t really see it on a phone.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 18, 2020)

watfly said:


> Great news!  Also a round of applause for San Diego's leadership that have objected to Newsom's draconian reopening requirements (on a somewhat bi-partisan basis) .


Baseball or soccer, "put me in coach, I'm ready to play"


----------



## tjinaz (May 18, 2020)

focomoso said:


> Sorry, but this is false. There is no evidence that recovering from the virus imparts immunity. There is growing evidence that you can get reinfected after only 6 weeks. And the idea that we should get sick to prevent getting sick is... not particularly rational.


So I have to ask.. What is your plan?  Are you self isolating until there is a vaccine?  Seems to be what you are leading to.


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 18, 2020)

If the virus is not imparting immunity, the vaccine will not impart immunity. Just FYI..... A vaccine uses destroyed (simplistic term), "dead" (simplistic term) or in some cases living virus to make the body have an antibody response without actually contracting the disease. The one US vaccine entering stage 2 trials this week states an antibody response on par with those recovered from covid.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 18, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> Game on San Diego: San Diego Board of Supervisors to Submit Plans for Safe Return to Fields - SoccerNation
> 
> 
> Board of Supervisors meeting: Tuesday May 19 at 9am San Diego County is, at the time of this article’s publishing, in “Phase 2” of California Governor Gavin Newsom‘s reopening guidelines. Very soon, the San Diego County Board of Supervisors will be presenting a detailed plan to add YOUTH SPORTS...
> ...


First, thank you for your attempt to get this post back on track. 
Second, that is really great that San Diego is presenting a plan of action and I am hopeful it works.

My question to all the OC people (except ellejustus or his many alias') if LA county decides NO YOUTH SPORTS and San Diego county has youth sports or is at least starting to train and slowly opening back up, what does OC do? Just from what I am seeing as I drive around, I would think OC wants to open up? Is anyone seeing something different or thinks OC will side more with what LA does?


----------



## Kante (May 18, 2020)

California relaxes reopening rules; sports without fans could begin in June
					

California Gov. Gavin Newsom relaxed county reopening criteria on Monday, a move he said will allow most of the state’s 58 counties to begin allowing dining...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## JPS (May 18, 2020)

focomoso said:


> Sorry, but this is false. There is no evidence that recovering from the virus imparts immunity. There is growing evidence that you can get reinfected after only 6 weeks. And the idea that we should get sick to prevent getting sick is... not particularly rational.


So what do you suggest? Staying home until a cure is found? This must be working for you, but not for others. You can stay home as long as you want but don't force other people.


----------



## watfly (May 18, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> First, thank you for your attempt to get this post back on track.
> Second, that is really great that San Diego is presenting a plan of action and I am hopeful it works.
> 
> My question to all the OC people (except ellejustus or his many alias') if LA county decides NO YOUTH SPORTS and San Diego county has youth sports or is at least starting to train and slowly opening back up, what does OC do? Just from what I am seeing as I drive around, I would think OC wants to open up? Is anyone seeing something different or thinks OC will side more with what LA does?


The personality of OC seems more comparable to San Diego than LA.  I'm not sure why any county would want to hitch its cart to LA...for any issue.


----------



## Kante (May 18, 2020)

focomoso said:


> Sorry, but this is false. There is no evidence that recovering from the virus imparts immunity. There is growing evidence that you can get reinfected after only 6 weeks. And the idea that we should get sick to prevent getting sick is... not particularly rational.


quick question: do you have pointers to data/reports on folks getting reinfected? genuine question. 

been wondering about this but hadn't seen any info on it yet. had some family members get sick in mid-March. 

One was sick - but not diagnosed - first, and then a week later her husband got sick and was diagnosed. She did not get sick again despite remaining in close quarters for two weeks with her husband, while he was sick so the working family assumption was that she had the CV bug and that imparted immunity, at least in the short term.


----------



## watfly (May 18, 2020)

Kante said:


> quick question: do you have pointers to data/reports on folks getting reinfected? genuine question.
> 
> been wondering about this but hadn't seen any info on it yet. had some family members get sick in mid-March.
> 
> One was sick - but not diagnosed - first, and then a week later her husband got sick and was diagnosed. She did not get sick again despite remaining in close quarters for two weeks with her husband, while he was sick so the working family assumption was that she had the CV bug and that imparted immunity, at least in the short term.


There have been reports of reinfection, but so far its seems that it has been due to limitations of the testing and not actual reinfection.








						Recovered patients who tested positive for COVID-19 likely not reinfected
					

This phenomenon is likely due to the shortcomings of the coronavirus test, experts say




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 18, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Just from what I am seeing as I drive around, I would think OC wants to open up?


I think you just described the definition of an anecdotal evidence .

In any case, here is the actual data without commentary.  You can reach your own conclusion whether OC should open up more aggressively or more conservatively.  




__





						COVID-19 Case Counts and Testing Figures | Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

.casecount-total { color: #ffffff; background-color: #1b3d6d; border-color: #1b3d6d; } .casecount-total-caption { font-style: italic; color: #636466; } .casecount-btn-panels { padding: 0 !important; border-top-left-radius: 15px !important; border-top-right-radius: 15px !important...




					occovid19.ochealthinfo.com


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 18, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> If the virus is not imparting immunity, the vaccine will not impart immunity. Just FYI..... A vaccine uses destroyed (simplistic term), "dead" (simplistic term) or in some cases living virus to make the body have an antibody response without actually contracting the disease. The one US vaccine entering stage 2 trials this week states an antibody response on par with those recovered from covid.


WTF?  really


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 18, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> WTF?  really


Your body has an antibody response (without contracting the disease) and creates memory cells that have the ability to create the proper antibodies should you be exposed to the disease at a later time. These antibodies fight the disease quick enough that you never have a viral load high enough to show symptoms/be contagious.  Some memory cells last a long time, some a short time. This is why you need boosters of certain vaccines (or they can run a titer which will be able to tell if you have the appropriate protection).

Sorry for the bio lesson...some of this is just driving me nuts.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (May 18, 2020)

Kante said:


> quick question: do you have pointers to data/reports on folks getting reinfected? genuine question.
> 
> been wondering about this but hadn't seen any info on it yet. had some family members get sick in mid-March.
> 
> One was sick - but not diagnosed - first, and then a week later her husband got sick and was diagnosed. She did not get sick again despite remaining in close quarters for two weeks with her husband, while he was sick so the working family assumption was that she had the CV bug and that imparted immunity, at least in the short term.


Here is a nice summary article from JAMA (kind of wonky but non-sensationalized).  To date no reinfections have been confirmed in the strict sense of having an "active" infection also to date no clinically-recovered person has been shown to spread the virus to a non-infected person.  That is the good news.

However it is still early days -- our understanding of the immune response to the virus is still growing and number of questions still remain -- what level/type of antibody do you need to produce to be immune (varying levels have been observed in those infected and small fraction of infected people do not develop any antibodies), how long does this immunity last (weeks vs. months vs. years) and once you have immunity this may prevent you from developing any symptoms upon reinfection but does this prevent you from shedding the virus and infecting others?

These same questions apply when developing an effective vaccine.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 18, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> Your body has an antibody response (without contracting the disease) and creates memory cells that have the ability to create the proper antibodies should you be exposed to the disease at a later time. These antibodies fight the disease quick enough that you never have a viral load high enough to show symptoms/be contagious.  Some memory cells last a long time, some a short time. This is why you need boosters of certain vaccines (or they can run a titer which will be able to tell if you have the appropriate protection).
> 
> Sorry for the bio lesson...some of this is just driving me nuts.


Nice MB5, but I need another lesson. Is there any reason to believe the anti-bodies produced from getting COVID-19 would NOT give immunity? A related question - Is there any reason to believe the vaccines that they are working on for COVID-19 are less likely to be effective than the flu vaccine that is produced every year? (assume they guessed right on the flu virus that would be present to remove that uncertainty)


----------



## Soccer4evr (May 18, 2020)

Things looking good for youth soccer in Texas.








						FC Dallas Youth aims to begin full team training on May 31
					

FC Dallas Youth teams are aiming to begin full training on May 31.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Grace T. (May 18, 2020)

watfly said:


> The personality of OC seems more comparable to San Diego than LA.  I'm not sure why any county would want to hitch its cart to LA...for any issue.


Riverside and San Bernardino seem to be leaning towards LA currently.....Ventura against (the health advisor there doesn't believe in masks as much and is a little more grounded, even if he was bullied by Newsom into some beach restrictions)

p.s. never been happier my kid plays on that side of the county line....LA County is in Garcetti's pocket and Garcetti is a germaphobe with some weird predilictions: his rules may secretly represent his preferred state even in normal times.


----------



## dad4 (May 18, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Nice MB5, but I need another lesson. Is there any reason to believe the anti-bodies produced from getting COVID-19 would NOT give immunity? A related question - Is there any reason to believe the vaccines that they are working on for COVID-19 are less likely to be effective than the flu vaccine that is produced every year? (assume they guessed right on the flu virus that would be present to remove that uncertainty)


Some are completely different technology.  And it is possible for a vaccine to actually make things worse.

Not in the anti-vax sense.  But some vaccines dont reach people because they are rejected for safety.


----------



## Dirtnap (May 19, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Lake Havasu has seen an influx of Californians over the past weeks.  I’m going in June for vacation.   Would be great to see them do a lake havasu soccer tournament.  Lol.


yea in the middle of August


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 19, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Nice MB5, but I need another lesson. Is there any reason to believe the anti-bodies produced from getting COVID-19 would NOT give immunity? A related question - Is there any reason to believe the vaccines that they are working on for COVID-19 are less likely to be effective than the flu vaccine that is produced every year? (assume they guessed right on the flu virus that would be present to remove that uncertainty)


Everything I have ever learned/taught about immune system tells me that people who have had the virus/vaccine will be immune to the current covid strain that is circulating. The CDC/WHO can't come out and say with 99% accuracy because there hasn't been any big studies yet. Between those that have had it and when the vaccine comes out we will be able to fully move on with life and death rates/infections will fall.

That said we can get the flu/common cold every year because they mutate. Covid will mutate. But that doesn't mean that when it mutates we will be back in the same situation. Studies have shown that the flu vaccine while not 100% effective against all strains of the flu does help mediate immune response and reduce the length of illness for all flus (as does having had and recovered from the different flus). The reason why the old people didn't get hit as hard during H1N1 is because it was similar to the spanish flu and therefore the older generation had some immunity.


----------



## dad4 (May 19, 2020)

The Phase 2 rules in some areas seem to allow outdoor businesses that practice social distancing and do not have shared equipment.

So, maybe cone work in parallel.   Has anyone had luck getting approval for a within rules group practice of any kind?

( I know some teams are just ignoring the rules.  I’m not interested in that.  )


----------



## hugyourkids (May 19, 2020)

watfly said:


> There have been reports of reinfection, but so far its seems that it has been due to limitations of the testing and not actual reinfection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some hope today on that front. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-19/covid-patients-testing-positive-after-recovery-aren-t-infectious


----------



## Kante (May 19, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> Everything I have ever learned/taught about immune system tells me that people who have had the virus/vaccine will be immune to the current covid strain that is circulating. The CDC/WHO can't come out and say with 99% accuracy because there hasn't been any big studies yet. Between those that have had it and when the vaccine comes out we will be able to fully move on with life and death rates/infections will fall.
> 
> That said we can get the flu/common cold every year because they mutate. Covid will mutate. But that doesn't mean that when it mutates we will be back in the same situation. Studies have shown that the flu vaccine while not 100% effective against all strains of the flu does help mediate immune response and reduce the length of illness for all flus (as does having had and recovered from the different flus). The reason why the old people didn't get hit as hard during H1N1 is because it was similar to the spanish flu and therefore the older generation had some immunity.


Thx for this. Any sense on length of immunity or is that tbd, as we wait for more data?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 19, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> Everything I have ever learned/taught about immune system tells me that people who have had the virus/vaccine will be immune to the current covid strain that is circulating. The CDC/WHO can't come out and say with 99% accuracy because there hasn't been any big studies yet. Between those that have had it and when the vaccine comes out we will be able to fully move on with life and death rates/infections will fall.
> 
> That said we can get the flu/common cold every year because they mutate. Covid will mutate. But that doesn't mean that when it mutates we will be back in the same situation. Studies have shown that the flu vaccine while not 100% effective against all strains of the flu does help mediate immune response and reduce the length of illness for all flus (as does having had and recovered from the different flus). The reason why the old people didn't get hit as hard during H1N1 is because it was similar to the spanish flu and therefore the older generation had some immunity.


This is useful context. I am weary of sensational headlines such as, "8 People re-infected ...", "The vaccine might not work", "Having anti-bodies may not give immunity", implying these are reasonably expected outcomes. We have already found out that "re-infected" is due to a shortcoming in the testing.


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 20, 2020)

Kante said:


> Thx for this. Any sense on length of immunity or is that tbd, as we wait for more data?


That is a "more data needed". I am guessing that if they get a good vaccine, that the covid will be wrapped up in our seasonal flu shot. For a long time (not sure if its still the case) the seasonal flu shot contained the H1N1 vaccine as well as the seasonal variants that were showing in asia (the flu season starts in asia and moves west....every year they look at the variants in asia and base our seasonal vaccine off those variants).


----------



## jpeter (May 20, 2020)

Surf trying by delaying until August:








						Surf Cup - Surf Cup Sports
					

The San Diego Surf Cup continues to be the premier summer tournament for youth soccer, featuring the top teams in the nation and drawing the attention of thousands of spectators while attracting more than 500 college coaches and scouts.




					surfcupsports.com
				




"After careful consideration, acknowledgment of the phased re-opening and input from our partners, government officials, and college coaches, the decision has been made to change the dates for our Summer Surf Cup events"

So close to Man City cup in Sept , moved already from memorial so wonder how this might play out?

Cal south didn't sound so sure with this week's reminder email about the continued suspension and state stay at home orders.  Although there new president says he's working to get things back open.


----------



## dad4 (May 20, 2020)

any word on what teams are planning on going to surf this year?


----------



## Grace T. (May 20, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Surf trying by delaying until August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CalSouth's communication seems directed at teams that have gotten caught practicing.  Just IMHO.


----------



## Grace T. (May 20, 2020)

Looks like CalSouth thinks San Diego will be the first back.  LA not so much.  So glad my kid's not on the LA side of the county line.  









						CAL SOUTH'S NEW PRESIDENT BOB TURNER TACKLES COVID-19 • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## jpeter (May 20, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Looks like CalSouth thinks San Diego will be the first back.  LA not so much.  So glad my kid's not on the LA side of the county line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah borders seems strange those internal "lines" have or do divide us now. 

Smiling Bob hum has a positive tude at least.


----------



## Chalklines (May 20, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Looks like CalSouth thinks San Diego will be the first back.  LA not so much.  So glad my kid's not on the LA side of the county line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ventura & SB should be close behind with their low numbers


----------



## Eagle33 (May 21, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Surf trying by delaying until August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting, considering it will actually happen.....is Surf Cup will be a local tournament this year? Will they drop hotel stay requirement? 
I truly believe team training (full contact) and games will resume before August, but travel and hotels may still be an issue for traveling teams.


----------



## dad4 (May 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This is interesting, considering it will actually happen.....is Surf Cup will be a local tournament this year? Will they drop hotel stay requirement?
> I truly believe team training (full contact) and games will resume before August, but travel and hotels may still be an issue for traveling teams.


Surf also becomes 4 games instead of 5.  That's not enough for 4 groups plus playoffs.

Either it is single elimination, or it is only 8 teams.

Travel is also worse for coaches.  The out of area coaches are looking at 2 trips instead of 1.


----------



## jpeter (May 21, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Ventura & SB should be close behind with their low numbers





dad4 said:


> Surf also becomes 4 games instead of 5.  That's not enough for 4 groups plus playoffs.
> 
> Either it is single elimination, or it is only 8 teams.
> 
> Travel is also worse for coaches.  The out of area coaches are looking at 2 trips instead of 1.


Showcase format instead of playoffs now likely

Surf burned clubs for the Thanksgiving event, with a couple of  20 min half games  on wet fields so hopefully this is not another money grab. 

75% or something like that stated said they are unlikely to travel any time soon.  D1 is back to preseason training by then if things open up so not sure how many non local types will actually show?

Seems like a gamble and surf is taking on some risks in this one but maybe they can pull it off?  With the new timeline 20-21 cards will be required so USclub players & teams should be fine but Cal South ones have to get back open and insured. Some assuming going I guess hoping things will get resolved in time.


----------



## outside! (May 21, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Surf burned clubs for the Thanksgiving event, with a couple of  20 min half games  on wet fields so hopefully this is not another money grab.


Surf or any other tournament that gets rained out didn't burn anybody. All tournaments state in the rules what happens when weather interferes. Read the rules before you sign up for a tournament. If you don't like them, don't play in them, but all tournaments have basically the same weather rules. Surf is an impressive club, but they don't control the weather and they can't instantly provide turf fields when it rains. When you sign up for a tournament (or a league for that matter) you are gambling on the weather. All tournaments are money grabs, that is why they exist.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 21, 2020)

outside! said:


> Surf or any other tournament that gets rained out didn't burn anybody. All tournaments state in the rules what happens when weather interferes. Read the rules before you sign up for a tournament. If you don't like them, don't play in them, but all tournaments have basically the same weather rules. Surf is an impressive club, but they don't control the weather and they can't instantly provide turf fields when it rains. When you sign up for a tournament (or a league for that matter) you are gambling on the weather. All tournaments are money grabs, that is why they exist.


To your point, Surf actually did accommodate at least some games on wet fields. Other tournaments would not do that.


----------



## dad4 (May 21, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Showcase format instead of playoffs now likely
> 
> Surf burned clubs for the Thanksgiving event, with a couple of  20 min half games  on wet fields so hopefully this is not another money grab.
> 
> ...


can you define what a showcase format is?  And are they likely to apply it it youngers?  

Most of the tournaments  I have seen are still group stage + playoffs.


----------



## jpeter (May 21, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> To your point, Surf actually did accommodate at least some games on wet fields. Other tournaments would not do that.


Wasn't involved or had a team in but the feedback I received was clubs & teams felt shorted or burned they way it was handled. 2 games total for 40 minutes each on wet fields seems like a bunch of money and time spent for basically one full game.

 Weather was forecasted correctly and they know the complex fields don't drain well but still insisted on playing and didn't have any alternative dates or backup plans so yes those that sign up are assumption some of the risks but I think I would not be happy to travel for one game but pay for 3.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Surf also becomes 4 games instead of 5.  That's not enough for 4 groups plus playoffs.
> 
> Either it is single elimination, or it is only 8 teams.
> 
> Travel is also worse for coaches.  The out of area coaches are looking at 2 trips instead of 1.


I mean this in the politest way possible, who cares! The coaches stay and per diem are paid for by the team. This will finally get the kids out of the house and some activity in a sport they all like or love playing. Spending time with their friends at the hotel, making memories, having some games. It honestly doesn't matter how many games they play, win or lose, it will just be good to see them out there. After the past 2-3 months, that sounds great.


----------



## jpeter (May 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> can you define what a showcase format is?  And are they likely to apply it it youngers?
> 
> Most of the tournaments  I have seen are still group stage + playoffs.


4 games total each team regardless of outcome or standings.

Last game of the 4:matchups determined by the standing:  1v2, 3v4, etc.  No traditional playoffs: quarters, semi, etc.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 21, 2020)

I am hearing a lot of teams will resume June 1st.

Also, can anyone from blues or surf explain how Man city cup  (moved to labor day weekend) and blues cup (has always been labor day weekend) are on the same days and claim they are using the same fields? I am just curious how that will work?


----------



## dad4 (May 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I mean this in the politest way possible, who cares! The coaches stay and per diem are paid for by the team. This will finally get the kids out of the house and some activity in a sport they all like or love playing. Spending time with their friends at the hotel, making memories, having some games. It honestly doesn't matter how many games they play, win or lose, it will just be good to see them out there. After the past 2-3 months, that sounds great.


It may change whether it makes sense to do Surf or play up at a local tournament.

A lot to be said for sleeping in your own bed.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing a lot of teams will resume June 1st.
> 
> Also, can anyone from blues or surf explain how Man city cup  (moved to labor day weekend) and blues cup (has always been labor day weekend) are on the same days and claim they are using the same fields? I am just curious how that will work?


My guess (and it's only that) is Blues will use Oceanside and Man City will use Polo fields. Both tournaments will be significantly smaller due to decreased number of out of State teams.


----------



## Grace T. (May 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing a lot of teams will resume June 1st.
> 
> Also, can anyone from blues or surf explain how Man city cup  (moved to labor day weekend) and blues cup (has always been labor day weekend) are on the same days and claim they are using the same fields? I am just curious how that will work?


That might be a real possibility in San Diego and Ventura counties, socially distanced and if you aren't practicing at a school site.  Los Angeles, San Bernardino and Riverside still a big no.  OC who knows.  Governor isn't exactly inclined to give the OC the same waiver to move to phase 3 as Ventura after the beach stunt (Ventura, despite its screaming residents, is still playing ball on the beaches and the governor was embarassed by the OC...might be a few weeks still).


----------



## lafalafa (May 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing a lot of teams will resume June 1st.
> 
> Also, can anyone from blues or surf explain how Man city cup  (moved to labor day weekend) and blues cup (has always been labor day weekend) are on the same days and claim they are using the same fields? I am just curious how that will work?


Hearing from what?

San Diego county might have some phase 1 training starting in June if the governor signs off on there pilot request since group gatherings are currently slated in phase 3. Rest of the counties haven't indicated any such plans or restart for youth sports gatherings.

Cal South would have to make a announced to resume June 1st. So far that hasn't happened and usys has a 4 phase plan that will take months to implement like what AZ has done.








						AS YOUTH SOCCER PLAYERS RETURN TO PLAY, PARENTS RESPECT PROTOCOLS • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## Ellejustus (May 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Hearing from what?
> 
> San Diego county might have some phase 1 training starting in June if the governor signs off on there pilot request since group gatherings are currently slated in phase 3. Rest of the counties haven't indicated any such plans or restart for youth sports gatherings.
> 
> ...


Mama bears out in force   I will buy my wife some Ray Bands and make sure our new car has a sunroof so she can stick her head out to watch.


----------



## Copa9 (May 21, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Do you know that common sense shows that 7500 deaths occur daily in America? The peak death week with the China Virus is approximately 14k-15k/or just above 2k daily.


People make choices - to drive drunk, drive too fast, have unsecured weapons, to swim out too far in the ocean when they are not skilled swimmers, to smoke,  to skateboard and ride bikes without helmets, to leave pool gates open, etc. etc.  This virus is highly contagious, and knows no bounds, it does not give you a choice when ACE2 receptors allow entry of the virus to attach to your lungs, liver, kidneys, blood vessels and gastrointestinal tract or heart. Imagine if you will, that there has been a plane crash this morning with all 300 people on board being killed. Terrible and tragic.  Now imagine a plane like that crashing every day for the last 317 days! That is how many people have died in the US since the middle of January from covid and covid related complications. Hopefully, we will eventually develop a vaccine. Our information on how to treat patients is improving every week and if there is a second wave in the fall/winter everyone will be better prepared.


----------



## Copa9 (May 21, 2020)

MamaBear5 said:


> If the virus is not imparting immunity, the vaccine will not impart immunity. Just FYI..... A vaccine uses destroyed (simplistic term), "dead" (simplistic term) or in some cases living virus to make the body have an antibody response without actually contracting the disease. The one US vaccine entering stage 2 trials this week states an antibody response on par with those recovered from covid.


Info only, Trump awarded a huge sum of money to a company called Moderna.  This company has never brought a vaccine to market and has never even brought a product to the third and final phase of clinical trial.  Bottom line, don't bet your life savings on the slick talking head of Moderna and what he says he can do.  It would be great if by some miracle the company does make it through all the trials and get FDA approval.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Hearing from what?
> 
> San Diego county might have some phase 1 training starting in June if the governor signs off on there pilot request since group gatherings are currently slated in phase 3. Rest of the counties haven't indicated any such plans or restart for youth sports gatherings.
> 
> ...


I thought if you were ECNL, ECRL, GAL or DPL then cal south is meaningless to you? If you have a younger that plays scdsl or something like that I know cal south has some say but i don't believe they have any say on those other leagues right?


----------



## Ellejustus (May 21, 2020)

Wrong section.  I'll take my rant over to politics...lol!!!


----------



## Dubs (May 21, 2020)

Anybody know what's the status of Silverlakes Summer Showcase?  I'm guessing unlikely.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (May 21, 2020)

For those of you who would like to support San Diego’s effort to accelerate phase 2 and include youth sports as a pilot program for the state please send the governor an email.





						First Partner Jennifer Siebel Newsom | California Governor
					






					govapps.gov.ca.gov


----------



## Dargle (May 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I thought if you were ECNL, ECRL, GAL or DPL then cal south is meaningless to you? If you have a younger that plays scdsl or something like that I know cal south has some say but i don't believe they have any say on those other leagues right?


Most clubs that are in one of those leagues also have teams in Cal South leagues and get their insurance from Cal South.  That can affect their decisions and permissions regarding opening up fields and practices.


----------



## lafalafa (May 21, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Most clubs that are in one of those leagues also have teams in Cal South leagues and get their insurance from Cal South.  That can affect their decisions and permissions regarding opening up fields and practices.


Yes and you have to have cards to play in a tournament, league, or anything.   No cards no tournaments or league.  For Surf for example you can't mix & match all players have to be USclub(ECxx, NPL) or Cal South carded.  

This seasons 19-20 Cal South cards won't due for August neither will USclub ones expire July 31st. Need new ones for 20-21'.


----------



## lafalafa (May 21, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> For those of you who would like to support San Diego’s effort to accelerate phase 2 and include youth sports as a pilot program for the state please send the governor an email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Support those efforts.

However have to wonder if bundling in the pilot with hair & nail salons, and others was a good idea?  Seeing how newsome specifically mentioned the community outbreak regarding nail salons who we're already wearing masks prior to all this and said they would be down the line for reopening.

The limit of 12 kids for the pilot does help football and other sports that much good either so there could be some pushback on that front also.


----------



## jpeter (May 21, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I thought if you were ECNL, ECRL, GAL or DPL then cal south is meaningless to you? If you have a younger that plays scdsl or something like that I know cal south has some say but i don't believe they have any say on those other leagues right?


No not really.  The two MLS clubs are about the only ones around that don't get insurance through Cal South.

GAL (new) & DPL don't know if they have  cards that are good for tournaments in socal since those teams had or used Cal South ones also in the past.  If there now with USSSA that might work for tournaments like Surf.

Usclub & USSF cards work for those that have them at some tournaments but like what was mentioned its all the team or nothing no mixing so thats when teams run into issues.

Surf is actually a US Club sanctioned event so they don't need Cal South for that.


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (May 22, 2020)

Here's How You Can Help Get Kids Back on the Field. An Interview with Kristin Gaspar - SoccerNation
					

A few days ago, SoccerNation told readers about San Diego County’s plan to get young athletes back onto the practice fields. Read about the “Game On San Diego” plan HERE. Interview with San Diego County Supervisor Kristin Gaspar SoccerNation reached out to Supervisor Kristin Gaspar to find out...




					www.soccernation.com


----------



## Socal United (May 23, 2020)

The pilot was voted 4-1 in favor to send to the governor.  The one dissenting was Nathan Fletcher, a good pal of the governor.  Unfortunately politics will once again be a driving force in all of this.  Such a shame.


----------



## lafalafa (May 23, 2020)

Socal United said:


> The pilot was voted 4-1 in favor to send to the governor.  The one dissenting was Nathan Fletcher, a good pal of the governor.  Unfortunately politics will once again be a driving force in all of this.  Such a shame.


State Approved accelerated 2.5 right away for SD but so far nothing on this.  Gaspar originally said yesterday was key but walked that back to next Wednesday so who knows?  

At this point maybe a medium to longshot, if/when stage 3 is  rolled out by the state perhaps another chance for a accelerated roll out for SD?


----------



## Chalklines (May 24, 2020)

Mortality rate is still at 0.02% for the Virus in the US?


----------



## dad4 (May 24, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Mortality rate is still at 0.02% for the Virus in the US?


Depends on the estimate for how many people have been infected.  0.35 and 0.4 are what I’ve heard.


----------



## pokergod (May 24, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I thought if you were ECNL, ECRL, GAL or DPL then cal south is meaningless to you? If you have a younger that plays scdsl or something like that I know cal south has some say but i don't believe they have any say on those other leagues right?


The clubs seem ready to go and to implement "safe" practices.  The problem right now is that the fields will not let the clubs on.


----------



## lafalafa (May 24, 2020)

pokergod said:


> The clubs seem ready to go and to implement "safe" practices.  The problem right now is that the fields will not let the clubs on.


Your state govt, county, and City all need to work together to get things back open.   June field permits not being issued so July perhaps is the next chance if things get the go ahead next couple weeks.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 24, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Mortality rate is still at 0.02% for the Virus in the US?


Based on the latest CDC "best" estimate I saw it was 0.4% for people who show symptoms and 0.3% assuming that about a third more people get it but don't show symptoms. The range was from 0.2% to 1.0%. As you might have noticed, there will be "experts" who don't agree. So, you can pretty much count on finding an "expert" who supports a different range.









						CDC estimates that 35% of coronavirus patients don't have symptoms
					

A third of Covid-19 patients are asymptomatic and 0.4% of those who get sick will die, CDC says.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Chalklines (May 24, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Your state govt, county, and City all need to work together to get things back open.   June field permits not being issued so July perhaps is the next chance if things get the go ahead next couple weeks.


 lol this will never happen


----------



## BIGD (May 26, 2020)

Perhaps this has already been posted somewhere but it's pretty detailed.  Definitely don't see tournaments happening this summer, particularly those with a large out of town/state/country attendance like Surf Cup and Manchester City Cup.









						Community, Work, and School
					

Actions that communities can take to slow the spread of COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## jpeter (May 26, 2020)

BIGD said:


> Perhaps this has already been posted somewhere but it's pretty detailed.  Definitely don't see tournaments happening this summer, particularly those with a large out of town/state/country attendance like Surf Cup and Manchester City Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ECNL put out guidelines for return to play:
Only about 5 states have any return to play dates so far, Return to play recommendations
https://t.co/4SV3cEVUzi?amp=1

Phased approach, 5 steps.
starts with 9 + a coach and will be 6-10 weeks before play to reduced risk & injury.

Face masks use by players & coaches should be in accordance with local guidelines noted in phase 2.

Cal south needs to come up with something eventually but they don't to be in a rush since no dates on the horizon just yet.

In any case this is going to drive up the cost of youth sports will all the new guidelines some clubs & facilities just won't be affordable or practical anymore as a result.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 26, 2020)

jpeter said:


> ECNL put out guidelines for return to play:
> Return to play recommendations
> https://t.co/4SV3cEVUzi?amp=1
> 
> ...


Please see my response in the other section of the forum..... I am seeing 6 weeks maximum not 10....... follow up question is why won't some facilities be practical once opened?


----------



## jpeter (May 26, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Please see my response in the other section of the forum..... I am seeing 6 weeks maximum not 10....... follow up question is why won't some facilities be practical once opened?


Answered 6weeks is their minimum, could be 6,8,10 weeks depending on the situation. 2 weeks each phase there are 5 phases to the plan. 

Staff and costs to open some Facilities to practices like schools with the new guidelines will not make it practical.  

The increased costs just to reopen schools is a big problem there trying to mitigate now. Renting out fields and meeting whatever the new guidelines will be is not a priority and some won't do that anymore as a result.


----------



## oh canada (May 26, 2020)

Does anyone think we will not be wearing facemasks in 6-8 weeks?  Guarantee we will be here in Cali.  You won't be able to fully train without one then bc 6ft rule.  I don't see kids playing games/scrimmages with a facemask requirement this summer.  You should hope for normal game play (not tournaments) in September, October and first half of November.  Many on this board need to adjust their expectations.


----------



## Grace T. (May 26, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Does anyone think we will not be wearing facemasks in 6-8 weeks?  Guarantee we will be here in Cali.  You won't be able to fully train without one then bc 6ft rule.  I don't see kids playing games/scrimmages with a facemask requirement this summer.  You should hope for normal game play (not tournaments) in September, October and first half of November.  Many on this board need to adjust their expectations.


Depends on the location.  Ventura County doesn't seem to believe in them, particularly outside (they've hesitated to do a mask order even for indoors like markets where it makes more sense).  Los Angeles County is insisting you wear a mask even on the beach (which is a rule now widely being disregarded.... maybe 1/3 complying, 1/3 refusing 1/3 cheating when walking outside from what I've seen and headed towards less compliance).  But yes, a mask order from LA County would be enough to derail practices and maybe the season in LA county.


----------



## Chalklines (May 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Depends on the location.  Ventura County doesn't seem to believe in them, particularly outside (they've hesitated to do a mask order even for indoors like markets where it makes more sense).  Los Angeles County is insisting you wear a mask even on the beach (which is a rule now widely being disregarded.... maybe 1/3 complying, 1/3 refusing 1/3 cheating when walking outside from what I've seen and headed towards less compliance).  But yes, a mask order from LA County would be enough to derail practices and maybe the season in LA county.


@Grace T. 





__





						Face Coverings Guidance
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				





According to the state:

"There is limited evidence to suggest that use of cloth face coverings by the public during a pandemic could help reduce disease transmission"


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 26, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> @Grace T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CDC just said today that they have enough resource to show that mask covers about 50% of virus.    Most countries in the world are using.  
Personally, I don’t understand why people have a problem wearing masks to go to stores.  Exercising is a different issue but going to a store is not a big deal.
Now to the good news! Phase 3 has begun in all but 11 counties.  Wednesday the state will begin to talk about summer camp guidelines.  I can’t wait to get my kids out of the house. Lol.


----------



## Grace T. (May 26, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> CDC just said today that they have enough resource to show that mask covers about 50% of virus.    Most countries in the world are using.
> Personally, I don’t understand why people have a problem wearing masks to go to stores.  Exercising is a different issue but going to a store is not a big deal.
> Now to the good news! Phase 3 has begun in all but 11 counties.  Wednesday the state will begin to talk about summer camp guidelines.  I can’t wait to get my kids out of the house. Lol.


The fun/non-soccer camp my kid goes to just rolled out its guidelines: no pool, no horse back riding, no bus, sack lunches, masks required, distancing.  Can't see many people taking them up on that offer unless they are really hung up for day care, but they'll be operating at reduced capacities anyways.  Soccer camps can't operate under those guidelines....the only thing they could do is coerver and agility all day long, at least until the first kid passes out from the mask and the heat.

The other issue with the masks is that they are not all created equal.  That 50% figure applies to surgical masks.   The bandanas don't really seem to do anything with most fabrics, especially after a wash.  You'd actually be better off with that stupid crochet mask Alyssa Milano got ridiculed for (it has a carbon filter).

I saw the first soccer camp going on advertised on the soccer boards for Temecula.  Large crowd of kids, no distancing.  I'm pretty much in the "we are overreacting" camp but doubt I'd let me kid attend that....at a minimum I can't see how he has insurance coverage for the camp and since they are doing pickup games an injury is not just possible but probable.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The fun/non-soccer camp my kid goes to just rolled out its guidelines: no pool, no horse back riding, no bus, sack lunches, masks required, distancing.  Can't see many people taking them up on that offer unless they are really hung up for day care, but they'll be operating at reduced capacities anyways.  Soccer camps can't operate under those guidelines..
> 
> I saw the first soccer camp going on advertised on the soccer boards for Temecula.  Large crowd of kids, no distancing.  I'm pretty much in the "we are overreacting" camp but doubt I'd let me kid attend that....at a minimum I can't see how he has insurance coverage for the camp and since they are doing pickup games an injury is not just possible but probable.


Zero deaths in California for under 18.  Only 5% covid cases for 0-17 age group.  80% deaths for over 65 years of age.   What’s holding you back from sending kids to summer camps?


----------



## Emperador (May 26, 2020)

We are training already 
Illegally or legally
2005, 2006 and 2009.
All top level.
We should have never stopped.
But it’s a good break for everyone.


----------



## dad4 (May 26, 2020)

Emperador said:


> We are training already
> Illegally or legally
> 2005, 2006 and 2009.
> All top level.
> ...


In other words, you cheat.

Does your insurance know?  If a kid gets hurt, will the insurance company cover it?


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 27, 2020)

Has any medical professional recommended a restart?  Is there a List of Doctors  willing to say it is ok to start again? Please post.


----------



## algomez619 (May 27, 2020)

Emperador said:


> We are training already
> Illegally or legally
> 2005, 2006 and 2009.
> All top level.
> ...


The last thing you want to do is post this on a public board.  No one under 18 has died but they are 100% capable of transmitting the virus to those in the 80% group.


----------



## timbuck (May 27, 2020)

jpeter said:


> ECNL put out guidelines for return to play:
> Only about 5 states have any return to play dates so far, Return to play recommendations
> https://t.co/4SV3cEVUzi?amp=1
> 
> ...


9+ a coach, huh?  With many ecnl teams having rosters of 20+.  And limited field space. Would like to see how this can work. If the younger age group (non ecnl) teams are allowed back at the same time-  if there is limited field space (due to 9 players at a time) which team gets short changed?


----------



## BIGD (May 27, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The fun/non-soccer camp my kid goes to just rolled out its guidelines: no pool, no horse back riding, no bus, sack lunches, masks required, distancing.  Can't see many people taking them up on that offer unless they are really hung up for day care, but they'll be operating at reduced capacities anyways.  Soccer camps can't operate under those guidelines....the only thing they could do is coerver and agility all day long, at least until the first kid passes out from the mask and the heat.
> 
> The other issue with the masks is that they are not all created equal.  That 50% figure applies to surgical masks.   The bandanas don't really seem to do anything with most fabrics, especially after a wash.  You'd actually be better off with that stupid crochet mask Alyssa Milano got ridiculed for (it has a carbon filter).
> 
> I saw the first soccer camp going on advertised on the soccer boards for Temecula.  Large crowd of kids, no distancing.  I'm pretty much in the "we are overreacting" camp but doubt I'd let me kid attend that....at a minimum I can't see how he has insurance coverage for the camp and since they are doing pickup games an injury is not just possible but probable.


I would estimate that at least 85% of Temecula residents think Covid-19 is a hoax.


----------



## Giesbock (May 27, 2020)

BIGD said:


> I would estimate that at least 85% of Temecula residents think Covid-19 is a hoax.


Temecula, small town Alabama, Ozarks, 1600 Pennsylvania Ave...


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 27, 2020)

timbuck said:


> 9+ a coach, huh?  With many ecnl teams having rosters of 20+.  And limited field space. Would like to see how this can work. If the younger age group (non ecnl) teams are allowed back at the same time-  if there is limited field space (due to 9 players at a time) which team gets short changed?


I don't know how it will work, and my kid has not shared any details of what her cub is doing.  But if I were the coach, I would break the team into two groups of 9 (1 keeper in each group & assuming 18 are ready to train).  Sessions are as back to back as I can make them.  1 group is ending while the next group is warming up would be ideal. Get the girls working on conditioning, long passes, through balls, longer range ball movement, etc...  Yes you would need a large area to work with, but if you can find that (while not breaking any rules) then it would be a way to get back into some type of rhythm.  I don't want anyone to get sick or spread the virus, but I would like to see some small return to normalcy, for her mental health and mine.


----------



## timbuck (May 27, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I don't know how it will work, and my kid has not shared any details of what her cub is doing.  But if I were the coach, I would break the team into two groups of 9 (1 keeper in each group & assuming 18 are ready to train).  Sessions are as back to back as I can make them.  1 group is ending while the next group is warming up would be ideal. Get the girls working on conditioning, long passes, through balls, longer range ball movement, etc...  Yes you would need a large area to work with, but if you can find that (while not breaking any rules) then it would be a way to get back into some type of rhythm.  I don't want anyone to get sick or spread the virus, but I would like to see some small return to normalcy, for her mental health and mine.


yep- will definitely require most teams to be broken up into 2 sessions.  Will coaches get paid extra for this?  Will parents pay more?  Will sessions be shorter in length (IE- half of you work on fitness on your own by running around the park for 45 minutes, while the other works on soccer for 45 minutes)
Regardless of what works out for each club/team/player - It will be great to get back out there.


----------



## Grace T. (May 27, 2020)

timbuck said:


> yep- will definitely require most teams to be broken up into 2 sessions.  Will coaches get paid extra for this?  Will parents pay more?  Will sessions be shorter in length (IE- half of you work on fitness on your own by running around the park for 45 minutes, while the other works on soccer for 45 minutes)
> Regardless of what works out for each club/team/player - It will be great to get back out there.


My guess is some coaches will be grouping player into the A team (starters) and the B team, particularly if there's a keeper with each.


----------



## lafalafa (May 27, 2020)

timbuck said:


> yep- will definitely require most teams to be broken up into 2 sessions.  Will coaches get paid extra for this?  Will parents pay more?  Will sessions be shorter in length (IE- half of you work on fitness on your own by running around the park for 45 minutes, while the other works on soccer for 45 minutes)
> Regardless of what works out for each club/team/player - It will be great to get back out there.


Yeah let's hope June not July but kind of late of June permits.

In any case with limited 9 players going to required twice the time or twice the field space both which cost more money.   Times that by 5 teams and the costs add up.

Covid19 surcharges could be a common extra free so won't be surprised to see those in youth sports also.


----------



## lafalafa (May 27, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> My guess is some coaches will be grouping player into the A team (starters) and the B team, particularly if there's a keeper with each.


That maybe not go down smoothly since everyone should some what have a chance to earn spots in preseason.and 11 are needed for either.


----------



## Grace T. (May 27, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> That maybe not go down smoothly since everyone should some what have a chance to earn spots in preseason.and 11 are needed for either.


Coaches play favorites.  There's also the keeper equivalency problem.  If you only have 1, well who does the keeper go with (does the other squad shoot on an empty net...not very fair to the keeper to have to rotate practice times between 2 squads)?  If you have 2 and they aren't equivalent, who gets the weaker one?...anyone with the weaker keeper is going to get bent out of shape they are on the "B" squad, unless you put the top scorers on that squad (which shortchanges both the lead keeper and the top scorer's training).  You could say maybe no shooting but doubt that's going to las very long.

But I think the most likely outcome is that several coaches cheat on the rules and hope they don't get caught (it's easier than dealing with the complaints).  If there are already some teams practicing in violation of the rules, it wouldn't surprise me, particularly if they have to try out new players.


----------



## jpeter (May 27, 2020)

LA county school opening guidelines released to give you a idea:




__





						LA County Releases Framework For Reopening Schools
					

The guidelines suggest schools could look very different from what we are used to.




					laist.com
				




"The framework for reopening schools released Wednesday, May 27 by the Los Angeles County Department of Education reveals potentially stark changes to the traditional school day for some 2 million students and their families.The 2020-21 school year redesigned for the pandemic could include:

Classroom limits of 16 students

Staggered restroom and playground use
One-way hallways
Cloth face coverings mandatory for all
Isolation rooms and emergency plans if students or staff members become ill

So what does that mean for youth soccer? Restrictions on field usage if thats permitted?


----------



## jpeter (May 27, 2020)

jpeter said:


> LA county school opening guidelines released to give you a idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surveys sent out for our school district indicating a possible hybrid approach mix of online & in person


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 27, 2020)

jpeter said:


> LA county school opening guidelines released to give you a idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't see how they can enforce some of these rules. If a kid forgets something in the hallway or back at his classroom he has to go all the way around the building to get it because one way only? They are kids, will be a joke if a kid gets punished for not walking one way. 

Soccer is one of the few sports that works out for the covid concern. 11 v 11 on very spread out formations, you only truly come in contact with others when the ball is nearby and the ball only touches your feet not hands, not perfect but better scenario then other sports. Not to mention soccer is played outdoors. Football starts every play with D line and O line in a very compact area. Basketball is a big concern because of the small compact area and multiple teams packed into a indoor basketball court. I think youth soccer will be fine and everyone will most likely be playing in the fall with guidelines for parents and players.


----------



## timbuck (May 27, 2020)

Maybe we will see the end of throw ins.  Everything is a kick in.  10 yards of space required by the opponent.  To be honest- I like this idea.


----------



## lafalafa (May 27, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Maybe we will see the end of throw ins.  Everything is a kick in.  10 yards of space required by the opponent.  To be honest- I like this idea.


For the olders with throw ins and the long ones it's almost like a freekick with a frenzy in the box but no I don't think they'll be a end to throwing it in the box attempting to score on a header or one timer.

Soccer is a contact sport with players in close proximity most all the time, there is plenty of contact and there is really no way around it without changing the game to something else, look but don't touch flag soccer might work for the youngest kids but would take the fun out of it for virtually every one else.


----------



## dad4 (May 27, 2020)

Any rules changes can/will revert after a vaccine.  

Kick ins would be fine.


----------



## Grace T. (May 27, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I just don't see how they can enforce some of these rules. If a kid forgets something in the hallway or back at his classroom he has to go all the way around the building to get it because one way only? They are kids, will be a joke if a kid gets punished for not walking one way.
> 
> Soccer is one of the few sports that works out for the covid concern. 11 v 11 on very spread out formations, you only truly come in contact with others when the ball is nearby and the ball only touches your feet not hands, not perfect but better scenario then other sports. Not to mention soccer is played outdoors. Football starts every play with D line and O line in a very compact area. Basketball is a big concern because of the small compact area and multiple teams packed into a indoor basketball court. I think youth soccer will be fine and everyone will most likely be playing in the fall with guidelines for parents and players.


It's going to be a nightmare for teachers, particularly of the youngers.  Kids are going to fiddle with their masks.  Teachers going to yell at them for taking it off?  Send them to the principal?  The public schools won't suspend kids for fighting but will suspend them for fidgeting with their masks?  What about the autistic, ADHD kids, ones with sensory issues, or severe asthma?  Gonna punish the little ones if they decide to hug each other or go the wrong way in the hallway?  We going to resurrect hall monitors to make sure everyone is walking the right direction?  My kid's teacher unexpectedly announced (private school) she's taking a sabbatical for a year....we were all joking it's because she doesn't want to deal with the nonsense but that probably is the case after all.

The other thing is if your team practices at a school site in LA (or in any county that adopts similar guidelines) you'll likely not be able to practice or have to practice with limitations that drive people away (e.g., masks during practices).


----------



## Poconos (May 27, 2020)

ex parte application for a variance 



lafalafa said:


> Yeah let's hope June not July but kind of late of June permits.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 27, 2020)

Here's a tid bit of good news............*The National Women’s Soccer League announced on Wednesday its plan to start the 2020 season and become the first United States sports league to return to play.*


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (May 27, 2020)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> Here's a tid bit of good news............*The National Women’s Soccer League announced on Wednesday its plan to start the 2020 season and become the first United States sports league to return to play.*


The tournament will begin on June 27 and last for 30 days.


----------



## Copa9 (May 27, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> @Grace T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the entire article? Also read what the CDC says and if you can obtain articles from South Korea on the subject.


----------



## Copa9 (May 27, 2020)

BIGD said:


> I would estimate that at least 85% of Temecula residents think Covid-19 is a hoax.


What do you base your "estimate" on?  But maybe you are right knowing the population in Temecula.


----------



## Copa9 (May 27, 2020)

Emperador said:


> We are training already
> Illegally or legally
> 2005, 2006 and 2009.
> All top level.
> ...


Way to be a role model for children.  Ethics are important.  I guess the 15 year old, 14 year old and 11 year old players weren't motivated enough to stay in shape, keep skills up and practice on their own. Sad commentary on our youth today.


----------



## Socal United (May 27, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> What do you base your "estimate" on?  But maybe you are right knowing the population in Temecula.


I teach there.  I think that estimate is low....   Not many districts will they entertain a meeting with admin because teacher said something positive about a dem and negative about a rep in a gov class..


----------



## lafalafa (May 27, 2020)

Poconos said:


> ex parte application for a variance


Yeah might as well one of these counties will get something through eventually but that's just the first step. Facilities still need to be opened, permits issues, insurance, sanctioning by...going to take some time so yeah July


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 27, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The other thing is if your team practices at a school site in LA (or in any county that adopts similar guidelines) you'll likely not be able to practice or have to practice with limitations that drive people away (e.g., masks during practices).


Having kids wear masks while working out and practicing is horrible. I personally will not force my DD to do this, we have way more data now and understand the virus better than 3 months ago. We as parents just need to take precautions after practice for the kids. I think Surf cup will be the grand reopening of youth soccer in socal and things will get back to normal for the players after that. Feel free to make stricter guidelines for the parents but let the kids play. We can handle and obey them, they just want to get back to doing something they really enjoy.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 27, 2020)

This becoming quite entertaining......https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/2020-2021-dates/. It looks like every league for themselves now 
Those dates will put teams in direct conflict with Surf Cup dates.


----------



## Overtime (May 27, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This becoming quite entertaining......https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/2020-2021-dates/. It looks like every league for themselves now
> Those dates will put teams in direct conflict with Surf Cup dates.


Makes no sense.  Most of these CRL teams missed out on Vegas Showcase etc...and will be looking forward to Surf Cup for sure.


----------



## jpeter (May 27, 2020)

Overtime said:


> Makes no sense.  Most of these CRL teams missed out on Vegas Showcase etc...and will be looking forward to Surf Cup for sure.


$$$ Cutthroat time $$$.   Pirate code

For olders adequate prep, training, team, scrimmage, etc  time is really needed before jumping back into full tournament play. 

The return to play process really needs to get going and have clear timelines before some are willing to spend new money on somewhat of a gamble consider the tight schedule and unknowns


----------



## dad4 (May 27, 2020)

Overtime said:


> Makes no sense.  Most of these CRL teams missed out on Vegas Showcase etc...and will be looking forward to Surf Cup for sure.


I don’t think many out of area teams are travelling for Surf this year.

surf is probably a local tournament this time, if anything.

On the other hand, if you are out of area, your own local tournament probably looks a little stronger.


----------



## Overtime (May 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I don’t think many out of area teams are travelling for Surf this year.
> 
> surf is probably a local tournament this time, if anything.
> 
> On the other hand, if you are out of area, your own local tournament probably looks a little stronger.


Makes sense.  The other important question is how many college coaches and from what regions of the country will attend.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I don’t think many out of area teams are travelling for Surf this year.
> 
> surf is probably a local tournament this time, if anything.
> 
> On the other hand, if you are out of area, your own local tournament probably looks a little stronger.


Agreed in a sense, you wont get Texas or Washington but Nevada and Arizona are probably still in because it is driving distance.


----------



## lafalafa (May 27, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This becoming quite entertaining......https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/2020-2021-dates/. It looks like every league for themselves now
> Those dates will put teams in direct conflict with Surf Cup dates.


Norco in July for the play in  + or August play dates out there in 100+ weather make surf sound better all of sudden.


----------



## lafalafa (May 27, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This becoming quite entertaining......https://www.californiaregionalleague.com/en/2020-2021-dates/. It looks like every league for themselves now
> Those dates will put teams in direct conflict with Surf Cup dates.


When you get more info and emails about future events then any help,info, guidelines, etc about a return to training or play have to wonder about ....


----------



## BIGD (May 27, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I don’t think many out of area teams are travelling for Surf this year.
> 
> surf is probably a local tournament this time, if anything.
> 
> On the other hand, if you are out of area, your own local tournament probably looks a little stronger.


I just don’t see any tournaments this summer.  If kids are playing games at all by August it will be local and 1 game at a time with limited number of people involved.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 27, 2020)

16 weeks out is August.  We have no vaccine... At an  1% to .5 % mortality  rate (CDC is lowering their estimate due to political pressure..eg Italy data) ... I don’t see anything happening this year... Currently no medical professional is going to sign their name for kids to go  back to play... Adults are one thing... children under 18 are another.


----------



## Soccer4evr (May 27, 2020)

"I saw the first soccer camp going on advertised on the soccer boards for Temecula. Large crowd of kids, no distancing. I'm pretty much in the "we are overreacting" camp but doubt I'd let me kid attend that..."

I wouldn't hesitate to send my kid to a camp as long as it was a camp my kid was interested in attending.


----------



## Chalklines (May 27, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Soccermaverick said:


> 16 weeks out is August.  We have no vaccine... At an  1% to .5 % mortality  rate (CDC is lowering their estimate due to political pressure..eg Italy data) ... I don’t see anything happening this year... Currently no medical professional is going to sign their name for kids to go  back to play... Adults are one thing... children under 18 are another.


thats 0.05% and 0.10% just to clarify on the mortality rate Tex


----------



## Copa9 (May 27, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah might as well one of these counties will get something through eventually but that's just the first step. Facilities still need to be opened, permits issues, insurance, sanctioning by...going to take some time so yeah July


Anyone else see the post that Surf Cup is on for August 7-9 for older girls? Older Boys are scheduled even earlier, August 1-3. Are they crazy?  Full crazy games for kids who have not had games since March.  It's all about the money for them $$$ even though they say it is to get players in front of coaches.  Youngers don't need it yet they are also scheduled later in the month.


----------



## JumboJack (May 27, 2020)

thats 0.05% and 0.10% just to clarify on the mortality rate Tex
[/QUOTE]
Quite a bit of difference between .5-1.0% and 0.05-0.10


----------



## Grace T. (May 27, 2020)

CDC's best guess was .26% with a range of .1 to .8%.  New York study was .8% but the nursing home outbreak skews the death count higher (Please don't cite Stanford at me...it's been widely shown to be flawed).  France was .7%.  The Italy study released a few weeks ago was .65%.  The Spain was the worst one at 1.1%.  Given all that, and given the nursing home problem which has skewed the death count upward, my best guess is somewhere between .4%-.9%. 

To put it in perspective, that means if you catch it you have a better than 99% chance of surviving.  It is anywhere from 4x-9x deadlier than the flu.  If you are a child, you have a better chance of surviving it than the flu.  For the old, it gets much more risky around age 65 and then increases severely in risk with age.  For everyone else, it's about on par for the flu (slightly less for the younger, slightly worse for the older up to 65).


----------



## JPS (May 27, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> 16 weeks out is August.  We have no vaccine... At an  1% to .5 % mortality  rate (CDC is lowering their estimate due to political pressure..eg Italy data) ... I don’t see anything happening this year... Currently no medical professional is going to sign their name for kids to go  back to play... Adults are one thing... children under 18 are another.


There may never be a vaccine just like so many other viruses. Life goes on. You don't have to send your kids to any tournaments. There are a lot of people that would. You can take the year off. There are lots of people out there that are ready to play right now specially at higher levels. All they need to do is sign a waiver and get going. The chances of kids getting very sick from this virus is less than getting hurt in an accident.


----------



## lafalafa (May 27, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Anyone else see the post that Surf Cup is on for August 7-9 for older girls? Older Boys are scheduled even earlier, August 1-3. Are they crazy?  Full crazy games for kids who have not had games since March.  It's all about the money for them $$$ even though they say it is to get players in front of coaches.  Youngers don't need it yet they are also scheduled later in the month.


Cal south CRL for olders play in  is even earlier in July out on Norco where it's 100 so yeah putting there interests first without even published back to play guidelines


----------



## gkmom (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Anyone else see the post that Surf Cup is on for August 7-9 for older girls? Older Boys are scheduled even earlier, August 1-3. Are they crazy?  Full crazy games for kids who have not had games since March.  It's all about the money for them $$$ even though they say it is to get players in front of coaches.  Youngers don't need it yet they are also scheduled later in the month.


Realistically I just don't see a large tournament happening that soon


----------



## StrikerOC (May 28, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Realistically I just don't see a large tournament happening that soon


You don't need to "see it" or "believe it" for the tournament to happen. For parents who aren't comfortable, they can keep their kids home. The parents who are comfortable can attend the tournaments. As more and more data come out there is going to be less and less ground to stand for counties and cities to tell business's they can't operate. If they are opening the beaches than they can open Surf Cup


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)

I took some time to go back and read, "posts from the past."  Most of the GDA folks who loved to travel all over the country and "pay so they can make sure dd starts 25% of the games and play all the time" are some of the same people who now want soccer stopped at all cost.  It's interesting and revealing all in one.


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Anyone else see the post that Surf Cup is on for August 7-9 for older girls? Older Boys are scheduled even earlier, August 1-3. Are they crazy?  Full crazy games for kids who have not had games since March.  It's all about the money for them $$$ even though they say it is to get players in front of coaches.  Youngers don't need it yet they are also scheduled later in the month.


I think it has more to do with not losing prestige to Silver Lakes.  If they gave olders a short weekend with fewer scouts, they would lose more top teams to the other tournament.  So they are trying to be nice to you guys.

If it were money, they probably get more money from youngers.  There are more of us, and we bring more adults when we travel.  Besides, grandpa’s wallet opens wider for the first Surf Cup than the fifth.


----------



## Grace T. (May 28, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> You don't need to "see it" or "believe it" for the tournament to happen. For parents who aren't comfortable, they can keep their kids home. The parents who are comfortable can attend the tournaments. As more and more data come out there is going to be less and less ground to stand for counties and cities to tell business's they can't operate. If they are opening the beaches than they can open Surf Cup


The unfortunate reality, though, is this has become political, and even wrapped up with the presidential election, and for those of us who'd like to see soccer go forward, we live in a blue state.  The question is whether a) as we open up, things don't turn noticeably worse, and b) whether pressure can be brought to bear from other countries/states/counties opening up so that people complain.  How "bad" the virus is and the science behind all this is almost a side show (with some Republicans saying no masks ever, and some Democrats saying masks everywhere even when outside and exercising).  Kid's soccer is now just a pawn in the political game, and I really don't know what's going to happen, but I do believe large tournaments with large crowds and out of state guests are probably not going to be allowed in California (if it happens, it will be scaled back).


----------



## gotothebushes (May 28, 2020)

JPS said:


> There may never be a vaccine just like so many other viruses. Life goes on. You don't have to send your kids to any tournaments. There are a lot of people that would. You can take the year off. There are lots of people out there that are ready to play right now specially at higher levels. All they need to do is sign a waiver and get going. The chances of kids getting very sick from this virus is less than getting hurt in an accident.


LaRoca  ECNL 05 team in Utah has a player who tested positive for Coronavirus yesterday and the team has to stop training completely for 2 weeks.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)

Time to let the shinny happy people out to test the waters.  Everyone else stay home through Summer, Fall and Winter.  I promise to find a way to deliver food and essentials to everyone who feels the need to stay home.  Lighten up people and put a smile on your face and get happy


----------



## gkmom (May 28, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> You don't need to "see it" or "believe it" for the tournament to happen. For parents who aren't comfortable, they can keep their kids home. The parents who are comfortable can attend the tournaments. As more and more data come out there is going to be less and less ground to stand for counties and cities to tell business's they can't operate. If they are opening the beaches than they can open Surf Cup


It's not about me and what I do or don't want to see, or a choice to just keep your kid home if you don't like it. It's about permits, insurance, legislation logistics, timelines, etc.etc. It's highly unlikely that will happen by the beginning of August.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> LaRoca  ECNL 05 team in Utah has a player who tested positive for Coronavirus yesterday and the team has to stop training completely for 2 weeks.


My friend's dd tested positive and worked at a place in OC.  I won;t mention names but the whole company didn;t go on a 14 day go home orders.  I guess youth sports is over until we get more information.  People will be tested more and more and this will only get worse.


----------



## watfly (May 28, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> You don't need to "see it" or "believe it" for the tournament to happen. For parents who aren't comfortable, they can keep their kids home. The parents who are comfortable can attend the tournaments. As more and more data come out there is going to be less and less ground to stand for counties and cities to tell business's they can't operate. If they are opening the beaches than they can open Surf Cup


While I agree 100% with your sentiment, its not up to citizens to choose, its solely up to our politicians (ultimately Newsom) to allow.  Over a week ago, SD County sent Newsom a list of activities to accelerate reopening (ie Phase 3 activities to be reopened in current Phase 2).  All of the activities have been approved by Newsom with the exception of the request to reopen youth sports training (not to exceed 12 players).  I'd be very surprised to see the Surf Cup happen at the beginning of August, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

gkmom said:


> It's not about me and what I do or don't want to see, or a choice to just keep your kid home if you don't like it. It's about permits, insurance, legislation logistics, timelines, etc.etc. It's highly unlikely that will happen by the beginning of August.


Why is it highly unlikely? Is that your opinion or do you have facts to support it? CRL has scheduled games in August and surf cup is happening in August as well. CRL is run by Cal South and surf wouldn't put on the tournament if they didn't have the logistics, timelines, permits, insurance, etc. down. So it seems like this is your opinion?


----------



## gkmom (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Why is it highly unlikely? Is that your opinion or do you have facts to support it? CRL has scheduled games in August and surf cup is happening in August as well. CRL is run by Cal South and surf wouldn't put on the tournament if they didn't have the logistics, timelines, permits, insurance, etc. down. So it seems like this is your opinion?


What Watfly said


----------



## Eagle33 (May 28, 2020)

August? What August? Liverpool ISA is having tryouts on June 6-7 in OC!


----------



## BIGD (May 28, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> You don't need to "see it" or "believe it" for the tournament to happen. For parents who aren't comfortable, they can keep their kids home. The parents who are comfortable can attend the tournaments. As more and more data come out there is going to be less and less ground to stand for counties and cities to tell business's they can't operate. If they are opening the beaches than they can open Surf Cup


The beach being open is not a fair comparison.  Running a large tournament like Surf Cup with food and beverage and kids playing a contact sport with full sidelines is not the same as families physical distancing on the beach.  A tournament is probably closer to a county fair, which have all been cancelled. 

It also might not be an issue of families choosing but it not actually being allowed to happen.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Why is it highly unlikely? Is that your opinion or do you have facts to support it? CRL has scheduled games in August and surf cup is happening in August as well. CRL is run by Cal South and surf wouldn't put on the tournament if they didn't have the logistics, timelines, permits, insurance, etc. down. So it seems like this is your opinion?


Another thing they might have is disaster insurance - expenses covered if they have to cancel.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 28, 2020)

It's actually not about whether we open up because we will open up sooner or later.  The more important question is what happens if someone tests positive after we open up.  Serie A said they can't really have a season because the Italian health authority requires the entire team to quarantine for two weeks.  That pretty much throws the entire league schedule out of the window if one or two players test positive.

Take school for example.  If one kid tests positive, will the new policy require the school to quarantine that one kid and business as usual for everyone else, or do you shut down the entire school for two weeks?  If you have to shut down and re-start periodically, that's a more unmanageable situation for working parents.


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

Why focus on Surf?  It is almost impossible to make that safe.

It is much easier to make it safe for two teams to play on a high school field.  

Even if they allow tournaments, do we want to risk holding a super spreader event that becomes the excuse for shutting down all games again?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 28, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> It's actually not about whether we open up because we will open up sooner or later.  The more important question is what happens if someone tests positive after we open up.  Serie A said they can't really have a season because the Italian health authority requires the entire team to quarantine for two weeks.  That pretty much throws the entire league schedule out of the window if one or two players test positive.
> 
> Take school for example.  If one kid tests positive, will the new policy require the school to quarantine that one kid and business as usual for everyone else, or do you shut down the entire school for two weeks?  If you have to shut down and re-start periodically, that's a more unmanageable situation for working parents.


With this kind of thinking, we should just all stay home forever. There always will be someone getting sick no matter what you do.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why focus on Surf?  It is almost impossible to make that safe.
> 
> It is much easier to make it safe for two teams to play on a high school field.
> 
> Even if they allow tournaments, do we want to risk holding a super spreader event that becomes the excuse for shutting down all games again?


There is so much new info coming out daily that shows the spread is only a little bit more than the flu and a lot of research has proven that the quarantine did not change or affect anything. Keep the elderly at home, parents be smart, kids go play and don't worry about all this. dad4, I respect your view and if you don't feel comfortable with your kid practicing or playing until YOU feel it is safe, that is your decision and you can make that. But, I can guarantee a lot of kids are dying to get out and play again and things are going to get going in the next month.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why focus on Surf?  It is almost impossible to make that safe.
> 
> It is much easier to make it safe for two teams to play on a high school field.
> 
> Even if they allow tournaments, do we want to risk holding a super spreader event that becomes the excuse for shutting down all games again?


The problem with tournaments like Surf are the fees.   What happens if they cancel the tournament just days before?  What happens if they cancel it after the 1st day.   

The other problem is that kids are really getting some level of mental exhaustion being at home.  I can see it as a parent that kids are getting bored, tired, and sleeping more.  Yes we do zoom classes and go on hikes but kids need to be kids.   If we keep them quarantined through August, that will be 5 months of lack of social interaction.    

We just need to eventually move on.  We have zero COVID deaths for kids under 17 years of age in California.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)

Pandemic won't halt NWSL's momentum
					

A few years earlier, a pandemic might have been the NWSL's death knell. But it is set to become the first U.S. pro team sport to return to play.




					www.socceramerica.com
				




If all goes well, the NWSL will play 25 games June 27-July 26 behind closed doors at Zions Bank Stadium in Herriman and Rio Tinto Stadium in Sandy.

The plans aren't perfect.

The New York Times reported that the 25 games in Utah will be the only games the NWSL will play in 2020.

Players are not required to participate, and that includes U.S. national team players, who are undecided about playing, reported Yahoo Sports.

*“Each player will have her own decision to make,” Baird said on a media conference call. “We will not require anybody to play in the tournament.”*

And for all the protocols put into place by the 15 members of the NWSL medical task force to prevent a COVID-19 outbreak, there is *no guarantee that something won't go wrong. *

To my Dear Soccer Family, it's time to play.  Let each player and family decide.  Each parent and dd will sign the *"No guarantee that something could go wrong" *agreement and we won;t sue for acl or broken bones or if they get the flu.  Those who have reasons to stay home, can and should.  Let the kids play!!!!


----------



## blam (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> There is so much new info coming out daily that shows the spread is only a little bit more than the flu and a lot of research has proven that the quarantine did not change or affect anything.


How do you deal with the backlash if your kid has the virus and is asymptotic and she still attends practice? How do you convince the other parents that it is ok for their child to get the virus, and its just the flu? Some people treat you like you are a murderer if you have the virus and still walks around like normal when in fact it is just a flu.


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> There is so much new info coming out daily that shows the spread is only a little bit more than the flu and a lot of research has proven that the quarantine did not change or affect anything. Keep the elderly at home, parents be smart, kids go play and don't worry about all this. dad4, I respect your view and if you don't feel comfortable with your kid practicing or playing until YOU feel it is safe, that is your decision and you can make that. But, I can guarantee a lot of kids are dying to get out and play again and things are going to get going in the next month.


Not really about me.  My kid is in the under 12 range that is very unlikely to show symptoms or be a carrier.   

I’m more worried about what happens when there are 30 sick people at Surf, all of whom thought they were fine and all of whom thought Surf was too important to miss.   But they all stayed in hotels and got in the food lines, and now we have headlines about an estimated 1000 people who got coronavirus at a soccer tournament.  

The same number of games at local fields cause many fewer cases and much less disruption.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 28, 2020)

Don’t follow ignorance to your doom... we are not the only ones...


Brazil’s Health Ministry reported 1,039 new Covid-19 deaths Tuesday evening, compared to 592 deaths reported by the U.S.’ Centers for Disease Control. 

Tuesday is the fifth day in a row that Brazil has reported the world’s highest number of daily Covid-19 deaths, totaling nearly 25,000 since the country counted its first case in late February.

The U.S. has been the hardest-hit country in the world for much of the pandemic, but Brazil’s steep fatality rate and increasing number of daily deaths indicate it is rapidly becoming the new Covid-19 hot spot.

The country saw an average of 935 deaths per day last week, with close to 1,200 deaths on Thursday alone, though most experts believe the fatalities have been undercounted—perhaps by as much as 40%, according to some scientists’ estimates. President Jair Bolsonaro has seen his popularity drop significantly since the pandemic began, as he downplays the severity of the virus and continuously attacks social distancing measures, saying a weakened economy could be more deadly than the virus itself.

But 60% of Brazilians support stricter shelter-in-place orders according to a poll released Wednesday, while another poll found 58% of respondents were in favor of Bolsonaro being impeached.Experts believe Covid-19 cases and deaths will only continue to rise in Brazil in the following weeks. According to a Pan American Health Organization model, Brazil could count nearly 89,000 virus deaths by early August. The World Health Organization said Tuesday that the Americas are developing into the new global center of the Covid-19 pandemic, with new cases and deaths expected to continue in Latin American countries throughout the rest of the summer. Brazil was the first Latin American country to report a Covid-19 case on February 26, 2020, and still has the most in the region by far. Experts say sweeping poverty and rampant inequality in Brazil makes the country particularly vulnerable to the virus.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not really about me.  My kid is in the under 12 range that is very unlikely to show symptoms or be a carrier.
> 
> I’m more worried about what happens when there are 30 sick people at Surf, all of whom thought they were fine and all of whom thought Surf was too important to miss.   But they all stayed in hotels and got in the food lines, and now we have headlines about an estimated 1000 people who got coronavirus at a soccer tournament.
> 
> The same number of games at local fields cause many fewer cases and much less disruption.


Then tell your coach you don't feel comfortable and don't go. You are worried about a hypothetical situation while possible it is nowhere near guaranteed, what if the tournament happens and everyone has a fantastic time and the players all have a blast and sleep the whole ride home? You seem to ONLY be looking at what could go wrong, why not look at what could go right?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Then tell your coach you don't feel comfortable and don't go. You are worried about a hypothetical situation while possible it is nowhere near guaranteed, what if the tournament happens and everyone has a fantastic time and the players all have a blast and sleep the whole ride home? You seem to ONLY be looking at what could go wrong, why not look at what could go right?


yes, master, the truth you speak


----------



## StrikerOC (May 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> While I agree 100% with your sentiment, its not up to citizens to choose, its solely up to our politicians (ultimately Newsom) to allow.  Over a week ago, SD County sent Newsom a list of activities to accelerate reopening (ie Phase 3 activities to be reopened in current Phase 2).  All of the activities have been approved by Newsom with the exception of the request to reopen youth sports training (not to exceed 12 players).  I'd be very surprised to see the Surf Cup happen at the beginning of August, but I hope I'm wrong.


I guess I'm in the camp that would be surprised if we weren't open, its only the end of May. As I stated in my original remark, there is no legal basis to pick and choose who or what entity get to exercise their rights. Retail is as well as many business's and public beaches are opening. 

I feel safe assuming if teams start getting fields to practice in the next two months then Surf Cup will be a go


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Then tell your coach you don't feel comfortable and don't go. You are worried about a hypothetical situation while possible it is nowhere near guaranteed, what if the tournament happens and everyone has a fantastic time and the players all have a blast and sleep the whole ride home? You seem to ONLY be looking at what could go wrong, why not look at what could go right?


My kid loved Surf last year.  Had a great time.  I am well aware of what can go right.

How does it help if I skip it?  You guys still hold your tournaments.  23 are fine.  2 have outbreaks.  We still get the headlines.  And, in an abundance of caution, everyone’s season gets cancelled.  My daughter loses her season because someone else wanted to hold an event with 10,000 people.

Normally, I agree with “you do your thing, I do mine.“.   It just doesn’t work for infectious disease.


----------



## Copa9 (May 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The unfortunate reality, though, is this has become political, and even wrapped up with the presidential election, and for those of us who'd like to see soccer go forward, we live in a blue state.  The question is whether a) as we open up, things don't turn noticeably worse, and b) whether pressure can be brought to bear from other countries/states/counties opening up so that people complain.  How "bad" the virus is and the science behind all this is almost a side show (with some Republicans saying no masks ever, and some Democrats saying masks everywhere even when outside and exercising).  Kid's soccer is now just a pawn in the political game, and I really don't know what's going to happen, but I do believe large tournaments with large crowds and out of state guests are probably not going to be allowed in California (if it happens, it will be scaled back).


What concerns me most are injuries particularly for the olders not the covid.  The games can be intense and if the player is not committed to a college, there could be a lot of aggression and fouls to show coaches what they can do,  more than normal, and for those who are already committed they don't want to be injured and risk injury if they have not signed their NLI.   It takes time to get in "game" condition. Even if they start practicing in small groups next month doubtful they will all be in good physical shape by beginning of August and will they even have any games at all in July. September, October, November would be better.


----------



## Dargle (May 28, 2020)

I think there's a misconception in what goes into answering this question.  There are two separate processes that address distinct issues:

1.  Public Health/Government Decision

At this level, the decision is NOT about whether it is safe for kids per se.  Obviously, if it was particularly bad for kids, that would be a consideration, but the primary concern is the effect on the population generally in the area within the jurisdiction of the governmental unit. That's why things like the size of the gathering, the number of people from out-of-town, whether asymptomatic carriers can spread the disease, the means by which they can spread it, all factor into the equation.

The government lets people go about their lives freely in the flu, even though it can and does harm and kill people, because they believe the overall spread can be contained through vaccines/existing immunity and the public health system can handle the load.  For some illnesses, they require kids to be vaccinated to attend school even though the illness isn't really that bad for most kids, in part because they think it's bad for enough kids and the costs of the vaccine are low enough to make it worth it to prevent the spread.  The gov't also lets people do all sorts of risky activities that have a higher risk or incidence of death (e.g., driving) as long as they meet certain safety guidelines (passing a driving test to receive a license) because they believe that is enough to contain the overall pressure on societal resources, even though they know that driving will result in more deaths than if everyone walked.

So, this why no one is discussing whether kids get sick, although they may be discussing whether kids can transmit the virus.  They are instead focusing on things relevant to transmission rates, such as masks, group sizes, degree and amount of contact, testing, isolation etc.  They want it to be phased in slowly, and with certain precautions like masks, to reduce jump-starting the rate of transmission and thereby keep it from overwhelming societal resources.  Some people believe herd immunity would be a better way to deal with this issue, but whether government chooses not to follow that is not necessarily because they are trying to save literally everyone in a bubble, but because they have doubts about whether it will work sufficiently to stem the tide or whether it will backfire and accelerate the spread.  Sweden's experiment is inconclusive and their population demographics may not be a good match for us.

2.  Individual risk

Ending or relaxing the stay-at-home order doesn't say much about whether it's safe for you individually.  Once the government and public health authorities move out, that is really just a hand-off of the risk to private actors.  That's where groups like Cal South, insurance companies, permit-issuing authorities concerned about facility liability, and clubs come into play.  They are considering the question of whether kids can get sick, how badly, and under what level of contact because at that stage the government has withdrawn and the private actors are allowed to decide for themselves what is an acceptable level of risk.  The groups may refuse to restart or adopt protocols that are often stricter than what is required by the public health authorities because legal liability is a function of the reasonable standard of care.  That standard is about what is reasonable to avoid harm to an individual, whereas the public health standard is about what is necessary to avoid harm to the community more generally. The former is often high than the latter, although there are ways to reduce what is the reasonable standard of care such as broad governmental grants of immunity that effectively shift the burden to the participant or parent to make the decision. Waivers are an attempt to shift that burden privately by contract, although courts will scrutinize them to make sure that they were granted voluntarily and with full information, which is usually where they fail.

Bottom line - we're still at Stage 1, where the effect on kids is less relevant than whether they can be asymptomatic carriers.  The effect on kids comes into play in Stage 2, which is why you could see governments open up, while clubs still have difficulty fully resuming full play.  Only at Stage 2 is it relevant that a parent is willing to take the risk for their kid, since they may be willing to sign the most ironclad waiver available (although insurance companies and facility owners have to factor in the risk that the waiver won't hold up in court even if you think now that you will sign away all of your rights forever).  Assumption of risk is irrelevant in Stage 1.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> What concerns me most are injuries particularly for the olders not the covid.  The games can be intense and if the player is not committed to a college, there could be a lot of aggression and fouls to show coaches what they can do,  more than normal, and for those who are already committed they don't want to be injured and risk injury if they have not signed their NLI.   It takes time to get in "game" condition. Even if they start practicing in small groups next month doubtful they will all be in good physical shape by beginning of August and will they even have any games at all in July. September, October, November would be better.


Play Ball!!!


----------



## watfly (May 28, 2020)

StrikerOC said:


> I guess I'm in the camp that would be surprised if we weren't open, its only the end of May. As I stated in my original remark, there is no legal basis to pick and choose who or what entity get to exercise their rights. Retail is as well as many business's and public beaches are opening.
> 
> I feel safe assuming if teams start getting fields to practice in the next two months then Surf Cup will be a go


I'm normally glass half full guy, but your more optimistic in this case than I am.  I haven't seen any real legal basis for Newsom's decisions, they're at his own will and arbritary in many cases.  That's why this situation is so frustrating.  SD County asked for 12 person training and was only approved for one on one training (1 trainer and 1 player).

From a safety standpoint, is sitting down for a meal at a restaurant any safer that having 12 kids outside kicking a ball around.  There is zero scientific basis for it and I would happily dine in at this point and would welcome with no hesitation for my kid to begin training.  Let's be honest, most kids I know are already hanging out with other kids, including mine under certain circumstances.  My spouse and I decide what's best for our kids, not the government without some valid basis.  

The good news is the Surf Cup is hosted in San Diego County and not LA County.


----------



## jpeter (May 28, 2020)

Dargle said:


> I think there's a misconception in what goes into answering this question.  There are two separate processes that address distinct issues:
> 
> 1.  Public Health/Government Decision
> 
> ...


Well written.

I'm a moderatly cautious person as a individual but more conservative with family members for example and we have two in the extended  one who are immune deficient and getting something like this could be deadly for them.   So while I consider for myself I have to think about others also at the same time.

When there are so many unknowns normally the risks are higher and this seems to be the case now. 

I asked my remaining player if was important to jump back into a tournament or play quickly and he just laughed and said what's the rush?  Would like to get back to team training and some travel he had planned but doesn't consider playing a summer tourney on a quick turnaround something he's all that interested in.

Might not be typical as he's played soo many games, tournaments and has plenty of hardware and jackets but normally he would say what about xyz cup in some other town but not this time so I assume he's not in a big rush to get back to full play without a proper preseason.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)

To all my smart friends out there in the land of oz.  Some on here preach safety first and I respect that position.  Some say, "Please God, no soccer because of this and that and this."  If it's true and no soccer for anyone, then no beach either.  No bars!!!  No water parks!!!  No Disneyland.  Why soccer getting attacked? Everyone can;t shop either. No Vegas, no nothing.  Stay home until the cost is clear.  LBPD can block coast hwy both directions and the canyon to keep everyone out.  Do you know how many people came to the beaches in socal with the Corona?  Lets the kids play and adults live stream soccer this summer.  Stay home if you're afraid.  The dumb dumb that says this and that all because this could happen is full of you know what and has other motives for his or her position.  I think it's because they got left out of the ECNL party and want to cause problems because of jealously.  These people don;t care about my dd or my well being, trust me.   Soccer is way saver for my dd then dropping her off at a beach that everyone flocks to because it's 100 in the IE.  Everyone from every where is going to the beach yet no one can play soccer because?  Here we go again and round we go no one knows....lol!!! Some of you are so obvious what your fighting for.  Truly sad!!!  When surf cup starts, you can stand out with your signs and protest or sit this one out.  BTW, if Surf Cup was in LA, forget about it.  Soccer is essential for my kids well being.  I can live without but my kid loves it and it helps her.  So sad, take fun away from the kids all because of fear.  No soccer, no beach!!!!!


----------



## lafalafa (May 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> I'm normally glass half full guy, but your more optimistic in this case than I am.  I haven't seen any real legal basis for Newsom's decisions, they're at his own will and arbritary in many cases.  That's why this situation is so frustrating.  SD County asked for 12 person training and was only approved for one on one training (1 trainer and 1 player).
> 
> From a safety standpoint, is sitting down for a meal at a restaurant any safer that having 12 kids outside kicking a ball around.  There is zero scientific basis for it and I would happily dine in at this point and would welcome with no hesitation for my kid to begin training.  Let's be honest, most kids I know are already hanging out with other kids, including mine under certain circumstances.  My spouse and I decide what's best for our kids, not the government without some valid basis.
> 
> The good news is the Surf Cup is hosted in San Diego County and not LA County.


Yeah feel the same way mostly and I specifically asked our local field office representative about the kids summer sports programs at schools and leagues and was told it has to do with group gatherings outside the immediate family.  When that order is lifted than those kind of activities will resume and places will permit that again at those facilities.   1 on 1 training is ok in some counties now so there that at least for now.


----------



## gkmom (May 28, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> To all my smart friends out there in the land of oz.  Some on here preach safety first and I respect that position.  Some say, "Please God, no soccer because of this and that and this."  If it's true and no soccer for anyone, then no beach either.  No bars!!!  No water parks!!!  No Disneyland.  Why soccer getting attacked? Everyone can;t shop either. No Vegas, no nothing.  Stay home until the cost is clear.  LBPD can block coast hwy both directions and the canyon to keep everyone out.  Do you know how many people came to the beaches in socal with the Corona?  Lets the kids play and adults live stream soccer this summer.  Stay home if you're afraid.  The dumb dumb that says this and that all because this could happen is full of you know what and has other motives for his or her position.  I think it's because they got left out of the ECNL party and want to cause problems because of jealously.  These people don;t care about my dd or my well being, trust me.   Soccer is way saver for my dd then dropping her off at a beach that everyone flocks to because it's 100 in the IE.  Everyone from every where is going to the beach yet no one can play soccer because?  Here we go again and round we go no one knows....lol!!! Some of you are so obvious what your fighting for.  Truly sad!!!  When surf cup starts, you can stand out with your signs and protest or sit this one out.  BTW, if Surf Cup was in LA, forget about it.  Soccer is essential for my kids well being.  I can live without but my kid loves it and it helps her.  So sad, take fun away from the kids all because of fear.  No soccer, no beach!!!!!


I think there is a misconception on here that some are saying there should absolutely be no soccer period. I think it's more accurate to say they are looking at the reality of it being approved so quickly by the government, getting permits, insurance approved, etc. I think it's fair to say everyone understands you have the choice to not send your kid, they are just looking at it from a logistical standpoint. I believe everyone here would love to see soccer start as soon as possible. Some just have different perspectives than others, which is fair. I think we should all understand we have different opinions, and everyone has a right to their own


----------



## Emperador (May 28, 2020)

algomez619 said:


> The last thing you want to do is post this on a public board.  No one under 18 has died but they are 100% capable of transmitting the virus to those in the 80% group.
> [/QUOTE
> Everyone has an opinion
> We never stopped, I have contact with many different people every day in my line of work, meetings, been in many places with positive tested people.
> ...





dad4 said:


> In other words, you cheat.
> 
> Does your insurance know?  If a kid gets hurt, will the insurance company cover it?


sure, you can call it whatever you want.
I don’t worry about that.


----------



## Emperador (May 28, 2020)

algomez619 said:


> The last thing you want to do is post this on a public board.  No one under 18 has died but they are 100% capable of transmitting the virus to those in the 80% group.


I’m not worried.
I come in contact with lots of people everyday, part of my job.
A few of them have been infected and are back to work.
80% is over blown.


----------



## Emperador (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Way to be a role model for children.  Ethics are important.  I guess the 15 year old, 14 year old and 11 year old players weren't motivated enough to stay in shape, keep skills up and practice on their own. Sad commentary on our youth today.


Everyone is different 
We do what we choose to live our lives.
I’m on the front lines, making sure there is Food at the places you buying from, clothes, gas, Electricity and many other things.
But you are entitled to your opinion just like anyone else.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I think there is a misconception on here that some are saying there should absolutely be no soccer period. I think it's more accurate to say they are looking at the reality of it being approved so quickly by the government, getting permits, insurance approved, etc. I think it's fair to say everyone understands you have the choice to not send your kid, they are just looking at it from a logistical standpoint. I believe everyone here would love to see soccer start as soon as possible. Some just have different perspectives than others, which is fair. I think we should all understand we have different opinions, and everyone has a right to their own


I agree about "each to his or her own" and I really understand the fear people have.  For the top top players, they need to play.  Parents don;t need to be there early on.  It seems like when folks talk about Surf Cup or SilverLakes there talking about the old format and all the crowds.  No NO NO No!!!! No jump houses, No this and No that.  Just soccer.  Pay more for just a real competitive soccer tournament ((No showcase)).  That should be easy to do by August.  Too many people who got left out of ECNL come on here complaining and that is lame.  Stay home and stay safe.  Let the other top top players and risk takers take a chance like they always do.  My dd plays her ass off ((when the game matters)) and can die or risk serious injury every-time I watch her play.  She plays with Ganas and when one plays all out, they can go out and get hurt or die!!!  I'm 100% more afraid of her tearing her ACL then catching the Corona and sneezing it unto some soul who will then pass it unto an older person and they die because my dd risked playing soccer with other 15 and 16 year olds.  What kind of quilt trip is that for?  Is this for real?  Whatever!!!  I will obey my health officials no matter what they say.  No cheating.  However, I can and will question decisions being made......


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My kid loved Surf last year.  Had a great time.  I am well aware of what can go right.
> 
> How does it help if I skip it?  You guys still hold your tournaments.  23 are fine.  2 have outbreaks.  We still get the headlines.  And, in an abundance of caution, everyone’s season gets cancelled.  My daughter loses her season because someone else wanted to hold an event with 10,000 people.
> 
> Normally, I agree with “you do your thing, I do mine.“.   It just doesn’t work for infectious disease.


Do you keep your kid home from school if you hear some kid threw up in class? Do you keep them home if you find out a kid had the flu the day before and didn't come to school the next day? That is the equivalent of what you just said. I see how you are trying to throw worst case scenarios out there and scare people but you do it only to fit your narrative. The truth of the matter is, is it possible that some might get the virus? Yes. Will most of them even know? No. Will it affect their life in any way? No. Should anyone over the age of 65 be at this tournament? No. Seems pretty clear cut that the risk is low. But, everything has risk and if you want to live your life hiding from it, I will respect what you decide and I won't judge you but I certainly won't follow you.


----------



## JumboJack (May 28, 2020)

Either we open now or we wait for a vaccine. What is the point of waiting another week or two or three? To flatten the curve? We all know that was an absolute load of crap. So if it's not safe now it won't be until there is a vaccine (or cure/treatment), right? I don't think anyone is thinking that the virus is just going to go away. We are not going to get heard immunity with everyone hiding under their beds.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Either we open now or we wait for a vaccine. What is the point of waiting another week or two or three? To flatten the curve? We all know that was an absolute load of crap. So if it's not safe now it won't be until there is a vaccine (or cure/treatment), right? I don't think anyone is thinking that the virus is just going to go away. We are not going to get heard immunity with everyone hiding under their beds.


Somehow, "absolute load of crap" is an understatement.


----------



## lafalafa (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Somehow, "absolute load of crap" is an understatement.


Let your voice be heard talk with & email your local representives and the governor directly:





						First Partner Jennifer Siebel Newsom | California Governor
					






					govapps.gov.ca.gov
				




Disneyland is still mulling over when they will open (mid July was the latest I heard) but youth soccer has to be back by then so can't be much longer.


----------



## watfly (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Do you keep your kid home from school if you hear some kid threw up in class? Do you keep them home if you find out a kid had the flu the day before and didn't come to school the next day? That is the equivalent of what you just said. I see how you are trying to throw worst case scenarios out there and scare people but you do it only to fit your narrative. The truth of the matter is, is it possible that some might get the virus? Yes. Will most of them even know? No. Will it affect their life in any way? No. Should anyone over the age of 65 be at this tournament? No. Seems pretty clear cut that the risk is low. But, everything has risk and if you want to live your life hiding from it, I will respect what you decide and I won't judge you but I certainly won't follow you.


Well said, best post in the last 3 months.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 28, 2020)




----------



## blam (May 28, 2020)

The steps that help is to put forth steps in how we are reducing risks of transmissions and controlling transmission once inevitable transmission had occurred. Steps that could be taken:
1. Clear social distancing policies throughout. Eg. Players and spectators to sit 6 feet apart unless they are in the game, temperature checks, test results
2. A system of contact tracing so that once an infection had been detected that all parties that had direct contact (own team and opposing team) is informed. Team, Opposing Team and direct family members go into self quarantine for 2 weeks as step to control the potential spread.
3. Guaranteed anonymity to players who step forth and inform about their infection/symptom. Perhaps reporting to a 3rd party. This is to encourage reporting.

What does not help is to play this down like a regular flu. This isn't like the regular flu. What is questioned is if a full lock down is necessary. If caught early enough social distancing appears good enough to control the spread so it appears a full lock down is not necessary. There is no country that had gone on like life is normal with no social distancing practices in place and all is well from Covid-19. We need things to open up as fast as we can handle the spread if not we will see more job losses and bankruptcies, but the opening up needs to be with extreme precaution because it isn't like the regular flu.


----------



## tjinaz (May 28, 2020)

I don't know... its pretty bad out there.  I think California should stay locked down until at least Aug 1.   Better to be safe.. Think of the children.

This way us in Arizona and Texas can get nearly 2 full months of practice in while you are still in your homes.  Just need for Surf Cup to actually happen in mid to late August.  That would be optimal.  Red state mafia...


----------



## Grace T. (May 28, 2020)

blam said:


> Opposing Team and direct family members go into self quarantine for 2 weeks as step to control the potential spread.


That essentially amounts to no tournaments/no games because you can't operate like that when the virus is so widespread.  Someone else pointed out for the schools it's going to be a huge problem.

There are 2 types of test and trace out there.  The Asian countries do a hard test and trace: if you are exposed, you are hard shut sometimes with an ankle monitor and sometimes removed from your family.  In SK because of the nightclub outbreak first 600 and (when it got to a distribution center) now over 6000 people are in quarantine.  SK may still be lucky to beat it back (it could just as easily spin out of control) but it's experience shows the limit of T&T and a hard T&T only works if you've smothered it early before it gets widespread and if you have a buy in from the population.   But can you imagine if someone coming down with it, riding the NY Subway, and then quarantining everyone?  Or one player at Surf Cup (or any soccer tournament) comes down with it and now you are quarantining 5 teams, families and referees?  Chris Cuomo, N. Fergueson, Obama, Lightfoot, Pritzker, Trudeau, De Blasio, Whitmer,  and conservative Cummings couldn't keep the rules, you really think all those people will without the harsh South Korean measures?

Then there's the Soft T&T (which most, but not all, of Europe is adopting....some like the UK seem intent on doing a mid level T&T).  You notify people.  You get them tested.  You quarantine the ones that come down positive.  Until a vaccine gets here (and even then) it's never going to be "safe"...we either do it or we don't....


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> I don't know... its pretty bad out there.  I think California should stay locked down until at least Aug 1.   Better to be safe.. Think of the children.
> 
> This way us in Arizona and Texas can get nearly 2 full months of practice in while you are still in your homes.  Just need for Surf Cup to actually happen in mid to late August.  That would be optimal.  Red state mafia...


Fantastic post. I would applaud you if I could.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

Serie A gets green light to return on June 20
					

Serie A will return on June 20 after an agreement was reached Thursday between league bosses and the country's government.




					www.espn.com
				




They probably had the worst outbreak of anyone and they are coming back.


----------



## watfly (May 28, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> I don't know... its pretty bad out there.  I think California should stay locked down until at least Aug 1.   Better to be safe.. Think of the children.
> 
> This way us in Arizona and Texas can get nearly 2 full months of practice in while you are still in your homes.  Just need for Surf Cup to actually happen in mid to late August.  That would be optimal.  Red state mafia...


If Arizona wasn't so absurdly hot during the summer, the AZ clubs would be smart to put on a bunch of tourney's in the next couple months.  I'd bet they would have a solid turnout from SoCal teams, particularly SD.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Serie A gets green light to return on June 20
> 
> 
> Serie A will return on June 20 after an agreement was reached Thursday between league bosses and the country's government.
> ...


I'm personally ready to have my kids train and play again.  But if you're going to post something like this, you should include the complete story.

Italy's curve:


Our curve:


----------



## Emperador (May 28, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> I don't know... its pretty bad out there.  I think California should stay locked down until at least Aug 1.   Better to be safe.. Think of the children.
> 
> This way us in Arizona and Texas can get nearly 2 full months of practice in while you are still in your homes.  Just need for Surf Cup to actually happen in mid to late August.  That would be optimal.  Red state mafia...


How is it pretty bad out there.
I’m out here having 5 to 8 people meetings  3 to 4 times a week, face to face.
Walk around fulfillment centers, Food factories, Refineries, places with thousands of people working.
It’s no different than before.
You follow the least necessary or required things to go in or out and it’s no big deal.
This thing has been blown way out of proportion.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

Emperador said:


> How is it pretty bad out there.
> I’m out here having 5 to 8 people meetings  3 to 4 times a week, face to face.
> Walk around fulfillment centers, Food factories, Refineries, places with thousands of people working.
> It’s no different than before.
> ...


I think you missed the sarcasm in that post


----------



## Emperador (May 28, 2020)

Shocker to the world.
We are using mitigating technology at the very end of the food chain.
Powerful UVC lights that are in existence, it kills Virus, among other things.
Respirators are actually killing people, if you get sick and you are in a healthy condition, and go to the hospital they will send you home and prescribe blood thinners.
Corona Virus causes Thrombosis in the lungs.
it would be better if they counted the deaths if they actually did autopsies on the bodies.
Italy did.
Link here:https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.19.20054262v1
Take the necessary steps.
Exercise, eat right, take your vitamins and live life.
Don’t panic.


----------



## cks1450 (May 28, 2020)

Deaths in the U.S. for the time period
2/1/2020  to
5/16/2020
Children Ages 0-14

COVID19
12

Pneumonia
120

Influenza
95

The concern for children is that getting sick isn't fun.
But with 101,573 deaths and only 12 being kids under 14, the percentage of total deaths attributed to kids under 15 is
*.01 percent*

https://data.cdc.gov/NCHS/Provisional-COVID-19-Death-Counts-by-Sex-Age-and-S/9bhg-hcku

Kids as carriers is a concern, but you could make the case that we are better off letting them play, get exposed, get over the illness and then not be contagious to all those people in their lives that might be at risk for Covid19.


----------



## Jose has returned (May 28, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Mortality rate is still at 0.02% for the Virus in the US?


why doesn't anyone understand this?   75% of deaths are over 65


----------



## Jose has returned (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> In other words, you cheat.
> 
> Does your insurance know?  If a kid gets hurt, will the insurance company cover it?


Change your name to Karen already


----------



## Copa9 (May 28, 2020)

watfly said:


> If Arizona wasn't so absurdly hot during the summer, the AZ clubs would be smart to put on a bunch of tourney's in the next couple months.  I'd bet they would have a solid turnout from SoCal teams, particularly SD


The older higher level teams know the amount of practice they need to get into game ready condition. July and August in Arizona, I don't think so.  Maybe the u littles could play because the games are shorter, there is a lot of kick ball soccer,  less skills and less intense than the olders.


----------



## Copa9 (May 28, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> why doesn't anyone understand this?   75% of deaths are over 65


Latest news out of Washington state today is that 50% of all the new covid-19 cases are under 40.  Has the virus begun mutating? I guess we will all find out.


----------



## Copa9 (May 28, 2020)

cks1450 said:


> Deaths in the U.S. for the time period
> 2/1/2020  to
> 5/16/2020
> Children Ages 0-14
> ...


So what you are saying is let them get sick and expose their families??  They absolutely would be contagious to their families. The deaths we have to date have been with shelter at home and businesses closed and no in school instruction. I wonder how many kids will become infected and will die after all that is lifted and of course their family members.


----------



## SBFDad (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Latest news out of Washington state today is that 50% of all the new covid-19 cases are under 40.  Has the virus begun mutating? I guess we will all find out.


57% of all cases in CA are under 50. What’s your point?


----------



## Copa9 (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Fantastic post. I would applaud you if I could.


Arizona needs the extra practice!


----------



## Grace T. (May 28, 2020)

We just got off our private school/what does next year look like call.  Masks for kids even kindergarteners except during lunch which must be distanced (some kids will receive accommodations and use face shields or bandanas and teachers will use faceshields if around hearing impaired kids and no masks during sports/pe).  Smaller distanced class sizes. Football and water polo are a challenge.  Soccer is planning to go forward with some modifications being worked on by CIF (what those are who knows...don't know how you can distance soccer).  Basketball will also move outside and will have some rules modifications (again, can't imagine how that's going to work).  Band and choir moving outside.  Visitors will be limited on campus so no spectators in sports.  No assemblies, dances or plays (though for plays they talked about maybe zooming it or COVID testing the participants before performance).  Mix of remote learning and in person for kids who are quarantined or feeling unwell.  Temperature checks and questionnaires at drop off but no mass testing unless there's an incident or outbreak.  They plan on buses but aren't sure how that will work at all and it may result in contact trace restrictions if someone on the bus comes down with it.  They are anticipating not if but when there is an outbreak at school. 

If other schools are thinking about these restrictions in the fall (and we were assured most of the major privates are on the same course), I don't see mass tournaments in Socal taking place in August (at least not like we are used to them).


----------



## Grace T. (May 28, 2020)

SBFDad said:


> 57% of all cases in CA are under 50. What’s your point?


Yeah, this isn't really a surprise.  The older folks are either mostly still really hard shut or it's already gone through their vulnerable area (nursing homes).  Testing is up so we are catching more asymptomatic or mildy symptomtic cases when before they were testing only people seriously ill (which were the olders).  Death rates were skewed slightly higher early on due to kids being out of school and it hitting the nursing homes hard.  It's what we would expect.


----------



## jimlewis (May 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We just got off our private school/what does next year look like call.  Masks for kids even kindergarteners except during lunch which must be distanced (some kids will receive accommodations and use face shields or bandanas and teachers will use faceshields if around hearing impaired kids and no masks during sports/pe).  Smaller distanced class sizes. Football and water polo are a challenge.  Soccer is planning to go forward with some modifications being worked on by CIF (what those are who knows...don't know how you can distance soccer).  Basketball will also move outside and will have some rules modifications (again, can't imagine how that's going to work).  Band and choir moving outside.  Visitors will be limited on campus so no spectators in sports.  No assemblies, dances or plays (though for plays they talked about maybe zooming it or COVID testing the participants before performance).  Mix of remote learning and in person for kids who are quarantined or feeling unwell.  Temperature checks and questionnaires at drop off but no mass testing unless there's an incident or outbreak.  They plan on buses but aren't sure how that will work at all and it may result in contact trace restrictions if someone on the bus comes down with it.  They are anticipating not if but when there is an outbreak at school.
> 
> If other schools are thinking about these restrictions in the fall (and we were assured most of the major privates are on the same course), I don't see mass tournaments in Socal taking place in August (at least not like we are used to them).


sounds like prison.  great environment for kids to learn....  hope you arent paying too much for this disaster of a policy


----------



## Spfister (May 28, 2020)

Actually seems reasonable compared to what the CA education director is recommending for public schools and what Newsom is expected to release tomorrow.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (May 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We just got off our private school/what does next year look like call.  Masks for kids even kindergarteners except during lunch which must be distanced (some kids will receive accommodations and use face shields or bandanas and teachers will use faceshields if around hearing impaired kids and no masks during sports/pe).  Smaller distanced class sizes. Football and water polo are a challenge.  Soccer is planning to go forward with some modifications being worked on by CIF (what those are who knows...don't know how you can distance soccer).  Basketball will also move outside and will have some rules modifications (again, can't imagine how that's going to work).  Band and choir moving outside.  Visitors will be limited on campus so no spectators in sports.  No assemblies, dances or plays (though for plays they talked about maybe zooming it or COVID testing the participants before performance).  Mix of remote learning and in person for kids who are quarantined or feeling unwell.  Temperature checks and questionnaires at drop off but no mass testing unless there's an incident or outbreak.  They plan on buses but aren't sure how that will work at all and it may result in contact trace restrictions if someone on the bus comes down with it.  They are anticipating not if but when there is an outbreak at school.
> 
> If other schools are thinking about these restrictions in the fall (and we were assured most of the major privates are on the same course), I don't see mass tournaments in Socal taking place in August (at least not like we are used to them).


Given that the virus will be with us for sometime, it is inevitable that kids will test positive. I will be interested to see what the protocols will be when someone playing high school sports test positive.  Who do you quarantine (player or team), how long does the quarantine last, does the protocol change if this happens during the week you play your rival?


----------



## JumboJack (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> So what you are saying is let them get sick and expose their families??  They absolutely would be contagious to their families. The deaths we have to date have been with shelter at home and businesses closed and no in school instruction. I wonder how many kids will become infected and will die after all that is lifted and of course their family members.


Ill say this for the millionth time.
KEEP THE ELDERLY AND IMUNE COMPRIMISED AWAY FROM ANYONE THAT COULD HAVE BEEN EXPOSED!!! Take extra precautions around them! 

You make it sound like every single kid lives with their grandparents! ISOLATE THE VULNERABLE NOT EVERY FRICKING PERSON!!


----------



## cks1450 (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> So what you are saying is let them get sick and expose their families??  They absolutely would be contagious to their families. The deaths we have to date have been with shelter at home and businesses closed and no in school instruction. I wonder how many kids will become infected and will die after all that is lifted and of course their family members.





Copa9 said:


> So what you are saying is let them get sick and expose their families??


If you are head of household and you haven't assessed if there are people in your family that are at risk for Covid19, meaning people who have Diabetes, Hypertension or are Obese then not a lot anyone can do for you. 

For households that have someone who fits the criteria of an underlying condition, the children in those homes shouldn't be going anywhere or those individuals should be moved to a safer living situation.

I


----------



## Grace T. (May 28, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> sounds like prison.  great environment for kids to learn....  hope you arent paying too much for this disaster of a policy


It's consistent with what the other private schools are doing both from what they shared and what other families going into middle school are telling us in his current class.  At least they plan to have in person learning every day.  The problem with the public schools is they may not have the staff and classrooms to socially separate kids so it looks like they are planning a mix of online and in person learning, which will be a disaster for parents looking to go back to work, and may throw their hands up when it comes to sports.  We're headed for a major train wreck there if this is what the private schools are looking like.  If you are home school you are no doubt laughing to the bank.


----------



## watfly (May 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Ill say this for the millionth time.
> KEEP THE ELDERLY AND IMUNE COMPRIMISED AWAY FROM ANYONE THAT COULD HAVE BEEN EXPOSED!!! Take extra precautions around them!
> 
> You make it sound like every single kid lives with their grandparents! ISOLATE THE VULNERABLE NOT EVERY FRICKING PERSON!!


Listen JumboJack and others like you, this is no time to use logic or common sense.  We're in the middle of a pandemic, just OBEY.  How hard is it to understand that Walmart is safe and beaches are dangerous, although not as dangerous as kids playing soccer or going to school.  Our politicians (and their handpicked experts) know what's best for us.


----------



## cks1450 (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I wonder how many kids will become infected and will die after all that is lifted and of course their family members.


You obviously aren't looking at the numbers I posted from the CDC website so I will help you a little. 

There have been 1.7 Million confirmed cases of coivd19 in the United States. There are only 12 Children under the age of 15 that have died. Half of those had underlying conditions. There have been 7 times more deaths from the Flu for kids in this age range than Covid19. Not very many children will die from covid19.

From the CDC website:

*COVID-19 and Children*
What is the risk of my child becoming sick with COVID-19?
Based on available evidence, children do not appear to be at higher risk for COVID-19 than adults. While some children and infants have been sick with COVID-19, adults make up most of the known cases to date. You can learn more about who is at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19 at People who are at higher risk for severe illness.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We just got off our private school/what does next year look like call.  Masks for kids even kindergarteners except during lunch which must be distanced (some kids will receive accommodations and use face shields or bandanas and teachers will use faceshields if around hearing impaired kids and no masks during sports/pe).  Smaller distanced class sizes. Football and water polo are a challenge.  Soccer is planning to go forward with some modifications being worked on by CIF (what those are who knows...don't know how you can distance soccer).  Basketball will also move outside and will have some rules modifications (again, can't imagine how that's going to work).  Band and choir moving outside.  Visitors will be limited on campus so no spectators in sports.  No assemblies, dances or plays (though for plays they talked about maybe zooming it or COVID testing the participants before performance).  Mix of remote learning and in person for kids who are quarantined or feeling unwell.  Temperature checks and questionnaires at drop off but no mass testing unless there's an incident or outbreak.  They plan on buses but aren't sure how that will work at all and it may result in contact trace restrictions if someone on the bus comes down with it.  They are anticipating not if but when there is an outbreak at school.
> 
> If other schools are thinking about these restrictions in the fall (and we were assured most of the major privates are on the same course), I don't see mass tournaments in Socal taking place in August (at least not like we are used to them).


So no masks during sports/PE where they will be breathing heavier? This defeats the purpose of wearing masks all day. These guidelines are insane, at this point with the data that has been put out, they are making the environment horrible for kids because a few parents that are worried. This is horrible.


----------



## Grace T. (May 28, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> So no masks during sports/PE where they will be breathing heavier? This defeats the purpose of wearing masks all day. These guidelines are insane, at this point with the data that has been put out, they are making the environment horrible for kids because a few parents that are worried. This is horrible.


Sports choir band will be outside where transmission rates are lower so it's science drive but your point it taken.

If anyone is going to Zona for soccer this summer, you might want to consider making your stay a little longer.  At this point if it wasn't for work, I'd totally leave Cali.  But yeah, again if this is the private schools, imagine what the public schools will be like......


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> why doesn't anyone understand this?   75% of deaths are over 65


Who said we don’t understand?

Trick question:
If 75% of deaths are people over 65, what age are the other 25,000 deaths?

-Karen


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Ill say this for the millionth time.
> KEEP THE ELDERLY AND IMUNE COMPRIMISED AWAY FROM ANYONE THAT COULD HAVE BEEN EXPOSED!!! Take extra precautions around them!
> 
> You make it sound like every single kid lives with their grandparents! ISOLATE THE VULNERABLE NOT EVERY FRICKING PERSON!!


Even with all caps, you haven’t explained how to isolate the vulnerable.  Most nursing homes are already on a nearly complete lockdown.  But we still have 43,000 or so covid deaths in nursing homes.

If the existing nursing home lockdown doesn’t work, why would yours be any different?


----------



## Grace T. (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Even with all caps, you haven’t explained how to isolate the vulnerable.  Most nursing homes are already on a nearly complete lockdown.  But we still have 43,000 or so covid deaths in nursing homes.
> 
> If the existing nursing home lockdown doesn’t work, why would yours be any different?


Nursing homes are now (mostly) in a lockdown.  They all weren't. Florida's approach (ordering hospitals to keep COVID positive patients rather than send them back) was prescient.  Part of the problem early on (and why the Tristate/New England numbers mortality numbers are skewed higher) is that those governors ordered nursing homes to take patients who were still COVID positive back.  It was disastrous.  The nursing home lockdown could be smarter (rapid COVID tests for workers, for example).

I'm pretty middle of the road politically but despite all the praise he got, Gov Cuomo in particular handled the situation disastrously and his policies led to many unnecessary deaths.


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Nursing homes are now (mostly) in a lockdown.  They all weren't. Florida's approach (ordering hospitals to keep COVID positive patients rather than send them back) was prescient.  Part of the problem early on (and why the Tristate/New England numbers mortality numbers are skewed higher) is that those governors ordered nursing homes to take patients who were still COVID positive back.  It was disastrous.  The nursing home lockdown could be smarter (rapid COVID tests for workers, for example).
> 
> I'm pretty middle of the road politically but despite all the praise he got, Gov Cuomo in particular handled the situation disastrously and his policies led to many unnecessary deaths.


Is there evidence that a proper lockdown can protect nursing homes?  

Or does it still leak in through the staff?


----------



## galaxydad (May 28, 2020)

I’m hearing that teams practicing on K-12 fields are in trouble as they are being told the earliest they will be allowed in the fields is Aug 1st. Teams at park and college fields could begin soon with very strict guidelines


----------



## JPS (May 28, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> So what you are saying is let them get sick and expose their families??  They absolutely would be contagious to their families. The deaths we have to date have been with shelter at home and businesses closed and no in school instruction. I wonder how many kids will become infected and will die after all that is lifted and of course their family members.


The shelter at home people are somehow the majority of people that are getting sick and hospitalized. That alone should tell you that it's a failed policy.


----------



## JPS (May 28, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Who said we don’t understand?
> 
> Trick question:
> If 75% of deaths are people over 65, what age are the other 25,000 deaths?
> ...


That's why you should keep your kid at home hiding under his bed. Don't worry about those that decide to go out.


----------



## dad4 (May 28, 2020)

JPS said:


> That's why you should keep your kid at home hiding under his bed. Don't worry about those that decide to go out.


Personal choice is not an effective model for infectious disease control.

Every single country that has contained covid-19 has done so by worrying about those who decide to go out.  What makes you think it will work out any differently here?


----------



## jimlewis (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Personal choice is not an effective model for infectious disease control.
> 
> Every single country that has contained covid-19 has done so by worrying about those who decide to go out.  What makes you think it will work out any differently here?


so, what is it that you are recommending?  maintain a national lockdown until the virus burns itself out?


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Personal choice is not an effective model for infectious disease control.
> 
> Every single country that has contained covid-19 has done so by worrying about those who decide to go out.  What makes you think it will work out any differently here?


Very few countries have contained Covid.  They are mostly islands or effectively islands (New Zealand, Iceland, Taiwan, Israel, South Korea, Hawaii) or if you believe them China.  South Korea's containment is now in doubt, having to reimpose lockdowns and school shutdowns, and this despite a very hard, very draconian test and trace regime.  Most other countries just burn through their curve.


----------



## JPS (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Personal choice is not an effective model for infectious disease control.
> 
> Every single country that has contained covid-19 has done so by worrying about those who decide to go out.  What makes you think it will work out any differently here?


That's why you can't use dictatorship to fight the nature. All dictators use the same argument that their rules are for the society's own good. Going down a dangerous path here. Let the nature take its course. This is not the first or last virus. All you can do is inform people. You can't force them. You have the right to hide under your bed.


----------



## oh canada (May 29, 2020)

OC also now has a mask requirement btw.  This will be the "6ft summer".  Can't play soccer games with masks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265307084226084871


----------



## JumboJack (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Even with all caps, you haven’t explained how to isolate the vulnerable.  Most nursing homes are already on a nearly complete lockdown.  But we still have 43,000 or so covid deaths in nursing homes.
> 
> If the existing nursing home lockdown doesn’t work, why would yours be any different?


Wow.. I mean really wow. How do you isolate the vulnerable? Oh gee I don't know perhaps by having THEM stay home and isolate? Treat assisted living places like they are a sterile ward in a hospital? Don't let anyone come near them that could possibly be a danger? Don't let germ filled family and friends come near them?


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Wow.. I mean really wow. How do you isolate the vulnerable? Oh gee I don't know perhaps by having THEM stay home and isolate? Treat assisted living places like they are a sterile ward in a hospital? Don't let anyone come near them that could possibly be a danger? Don't let germ filled family and friends come near them?


Nursing homes are doing all of that already.  The May nursing home deaths are what you get despite those measures.  Some fraction of doctors, nurses, and delivery people are asymptomatic carriers and bring it in.

Covid for nursing homes is something like 14%.  They have had over 40,000 patients die from it.  Do you think they are doing nothing?


----------



## tjinaz (May 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The older higher level teams know the amount of practice they need to get into game ready condition. July and August in Arizona, I don't think so.  Maybe the u littles could play because the games are shorter, there is a lot of kick ball soccer,  less skills and less intense than the olders.


The sooner you start, the sooner you will get into game shape.  Looking at your posts.. I'm thinking you may feel marginally comfortable around October.  I think it may be best if you and yours stay locked inside until you are satisfied things are safe.   If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem right?  I would make sure to talk to your club DOC about your concerns and how you would rather not be on the leading edge coming out of lockdown.

meanwhile in AZ...


----------



## Desert Hound (May 29, 2020)

cks1450 said:


> Kids as carriers is a concern, but you could make the case that we are better off letting them play, get exposed, get over the illness and then not be contagious to all those people in their lives that might be at risk for Covid19.


Actually what a lot of scientists from different countries are saying is that kids don't seem to spread the virus much and they are not sure why. 

So not only is there about zero risk for kids, they also don't seem to be spreaders.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 29, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Latest news out of Washington state today is that 50% of all the new covid-19 cases are under 40. Has the virus begun mutating? I guess we will all find out.


No it hasn't changed.

Take a look at CA. 52% of all cases are 50 and under. And has been since they have been tracking. https://public.tableau.com/views/COVID-19PublicDashboard/Covid-19Public?:embed=y&:display_count=no&:showVizHome=no

On the other hand that age group has to date only 6% of all deaths. Zero deaths under 17 to date.


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> so, what is it that you are recommending?  maintain a national lockdown until the virus burns itself out?


No.  I think we should open up the safer half of the economy, and implement social distance / sanitation measures within workplaces.  

That is why I am in favor of league games and opposed to tournaments.   League games are low risk and tournaments are high risk.  

I also think most sanitation measures should be mandatory.  It should not be my choice whether to wear a mask.  If the CDC says it helps, then it should be required, and enforced.  The lower we can keep transmission, the more of the economy we can open up.


----------



## JumboJack (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> *Nursing homes are doing all of that already.*  The May nursing home deaths are what you get despite those measures.  Some fraction of doctors, nurses, and delivery people are asymptomatic carriers and bring it in.
> 
> Covid for nursing homes is something like 14%.  They have had over 40,000 patients die from it.  Do you think they are doing nothing?


If they are already doing that they are not doing a very good job (obviously).  Pre covid how did hospitals keep their staff from spreading disease to their patients? To some patients any disease can be deadly. 

The reason for the nursing home situation is because nursing homes were not allowed to refuse admittance to patients that were covid positive. Never mind asymptomatic employees, their best pal sitting next to them in the communal dinning room was positive.


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

galaxydad said:


> I’m hearing that teams practicing on K-12 fields are in trouble as they are being told the earliest they will be allowed in the fields is Aug 1st. Teams at park and college fields could begin soon with very strict guidelines


Colleges not opening either to outside entities, parks open but would they issue permits anytime soon for group sports when they don't have the staff to monitor guidelines or have the ok from the state & counties?

Cal South haven't seen or heard anymore update from them in weeks. Besides promoting some possible future events are they going to be able to provide insurance?


----------



## watfly (May 29, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Wow.. I mean really wow. How do you isolate the vulnerable? Oh gee I don't know perhaps by having THEM stay home and isolate? Treat assisted living places like they are a sterile ward in a hospital? Don't let anyone come near them that could possibly be a danger? Don't let germ filled family and friends come near them?


You would think for the few trillion you save for not shutting down the economy you could establish a near bullet proof way to protect the vulnerable. The only obstacles would be Cuomo and Murphy.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> No.  I think we should open up the safer half of the economy, and implement social distance / sanitation measures within workplaces.
> 
> That is why I am in favor of league games and opposed to tournaments.   League games are low risk and tournaments are high risk.
> 
> I also think most sanitation measures should be mandatory.  It should not be my choice whether to wear a mask.  If the CDC says it helps, then it should be required, and enforced.  The lower we can keep transmission, the more of the economy we can open up.


If that is how you feel, then don't go! Stop posting on here that you are not in favor of something and then show up because the club decides to attend. If you are opposed to tournaments, then stay home. Simple. No one will hate you for it but it seems very clear that if your DDs team is going you will go for fear of missing out, based on your previous comments. So please get off your high horse and join the rest of us trying to get soccer back for the kids.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 29, 2020)

....meanwhile many teams have been training at local parks, no social distancing, no limited numbers, nobody wearing masks. Just got an e-mail that Toca in Chino Hills is OPEN.


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> If they are already doing that they are not doing a very good job (obviously).  Pre covid how did hospitals keep their staff from spreading disease to their patients? To some patients any disease can be deadly.
> 
> The reason for the nursing home situation is because nursing homes were not allowed to refuse admittance to patients that were covid positive. Never mind asymptomatic employees, their best pal sitting next to them in the communal dinning room was positive.


Returning covid patients to nursing homes was a disaster, but I don’t think that’s what is driving the outbreak in Minnesota.

My niece works in a nursing home.  She had to self isolate for two weeks after a possible exposure.  She was pretty serious about it.  Bought two weeks of food and didn’t open the door.  No friends, no church, nothing.  The LTC lockdown is a lot tighter than ours.  It just doesn't take a very big leak for it to infect people.


----------



## JumboJack (May 29, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> ....meanwhile many teams have been training at local parks, no social distancing, no limited numbers, nobody wearing masks. Just got an e-mail that Toca in Chino Hills is OPEN.


Is that a bad thing? If it's not OK to play or practice now then it won't be in two weeks or two months or six months.


----------



## MSK357 (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Even with all caps, you haven’t explained how to isolate the vulnerable.  Most nursing homes are already on a nearly complete lockdown.  But we still have 43,000 or so covid deaths in nursing homes.
> 
> If the existing nursing home lockdown doesn’t work, why would yours be any different?


You should ask the Cuomo's why that happened


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> If that is how you feel, then don't go! Stop posting on here that you are not in favor of something and then show up because the club decides to attend. If you are opposed to tournaments, then stay home. Simple. No one will hate you for it but it seems very clear that if your DDs team is going you will go for fear of missing out, based on your previous comments. So please get off your high horse and join the rest of us trying to get soccer back for the kids.


I am trying to get soccer back.  I just think league play and scrimmages are a more viable path.  

And all the teams practicing illegally don’t help.  We need to prove that we can implement distancing and sanitation guidelines, and they are out there proving that we can’t.


----------



## MSK357 (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Returning covid patients to nursing homes was a disaster, but I don’t think that’s what is driving the outbreak in Minnesota.
> 
> My niece works in a nursing home.  She had to self isolate for two weeks after a possible exposure.  She was pretty serious about it.  Bought two weeks of food and didn’t open the door.  No friends, no church, nothing.  The LTC lockdown is a lot tighter than ours.  It just doesn't take a very big leak for it to infect people.











						4 Minnesota nursing homes cited for coronavirus prevention failures
					

MOORHEAD, Minn. — A Moorhead nursing home that’s had at least three residents die from COVID-19 violated several protocols in preventing the spread of the illness, including failing to alert …




					www.twincities.com


----------



## MSK357 (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Nursing homes are doing all of that already.  The May nursing home deaths are what you get despite those measures.  Some fraction of doctors, nurses, and delivery people are asymptomatic carriers and bring it in.
> 
> Covid for nursing homes is something like 14%.  They have had over 40,000 patients die from it.  Do you think they are doing nothing?











						Despite deadly toll, Minnesota nursing home residents with COVID-19 still sharing rooms
					

In Minnesota and nationally, the deadliest clusters of the coronavirus have tended to be in large, multistory nursing homes with people doubled up in rooms and separated by curtains.




					m.startribune.com


----------



## Desert Hound (May 29, 2020)

Well Norway is stopping testing and going with opening up like Sweden.

Switzerland has been far ahead of us in terms of opening up.
Here is an article talking about it. Take a look at what has been open by date and what will be open by date. Scroll down. They started sports training May 11. 









						Coronavirus: the situation in Switzerland
					

After a largely quiet summer on the Covid front, case numbers are rising again as we head into autumn.




					www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> ....meanwhile many teams have been training at local parks, no social distancing, no limited numbers, nobody wearing masks. Just got an e-mail that Toca in Chino Hills is OPEN.


Toca 1v1 no issues with that. Personal 1 v 1 trainers was clarified in some counties this week. 

Seen a few not many but not out looking so could be many like you say?


----------



## JumboJack (May 29, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> 4 Minnesota nursing homes cited for coronavirus prevention failures
> 
> 
> MOORHEAD, Minn. — A Moorhead nursing home that’s had at least three residents die from COVID-19 violated several protocols in preventing the spread of the illness, including failing to alert …
> ...


No, no, no, no. The cause was because little Timmy played soccer the past weekend.


----------



## BIGD (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> No.  I think we should open up the safer half of the economy, and implement social distance / sanitation measures within workplaces.
> 
> That is why I am in favor of league games and opposed to tournaments.   League games are low risk and tournaments are high risk.
> 
> I also think most sanitation measures should be mandatory.  It should not be my choice whether to wear a mask.  If the CDC says it helps, then it should be required, and enforced.  The lower we can keep transmission, the more of the economy we can open up.


Thank you for the dose of sanity.  A reasonable logical approach.  Your ability to continue to respond to the divisive, sarcastic and sometimes hostile comments with grace and civility is impressive.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> *Returning covid patients to nursing homes was a disaster*, but I don’t think that’s what is driving the outbreak in Minnesota.
> 
> My niece works in a nursing home.  She had to self isolate for two weeks after a possible exposure.  She was pretty serious about it.  Bought two weeks of food and didn’t open the door.  No friends, no church, nothing.  The LTC lockdown is a lot tighter than ours.  It just doesn't take a very big leak for it to infect people.


My sister is a nurse.  Her friend helps those who have no help after 80 years and can;t talk anymore or had a stroke and need help to eat through a tube.  Most of these elderly patients of hers have no family members to help them or they treated their family bad and no one comes to visit or talk to them.  It's a fact.  This was all before Corona too.  So the fact is is no one was really taking care of them from a family stand point and the nursing home let the virus in because some Gov mandated them to do it.  No one watched out or cared for them and that's why they died.  Don;t blame others for a disaster of a decision.  Leaders lead and sometimes they make the wrong decision.  Not only was it a disaster, it also caused the first panic in Kirkland WA.  Death is coming to us all.  Death of despair is man made and is causing so much worse damage than this virus.


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

BIGD said:


> Thank you for the dose of sanity.  A reasonable logical approach.  Your ability to continue to respond to the divisive, sarcastic and sometimes hostile comments with grace and civility is impressive.


The problem with the mask thing is that now the WHO are saying they shouln't be used except around sick people....but we know a bunch of people are asymptomatic or presymptomatic.  This is now in direct contradiction to what the CDC is saying (and now recommending for schools next fall).  This also places policies like LA County and OC County (masks on beaches!) in an even more extreme position.  The entire thing is a cluster f.  The so-called experts don't know what they are doing.  And people who were inclined to be skeptical anyways are just going to shake their heads and say it's all nonesense and reject even reasonable precautions.

Seriously....if you can afford it, don't home school, and can swing it, get out of Cali....what's coming is an absolute trainwreck for the public schools.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The problem with the mask thing is that now the WHO are saying they shouln't be used except around sick people....but we know a bunch of people are asymptomatic or presymptomatic.  This is now in direct contradiction to what the CDC is saying (and now recommending for schools next fall).  This also places policies like LA County and OC County (masks on beaches!) in an even more extreme position.  The entire thing is a cluster f.  The so-called experts don't know what they are doing.  And people who were inclined to be skeptical anyways are just going to shake their heads and say it's all nonesense and reject even reasonable precautions.
> 
> Seriously....if you can afford it, don't home school, and can swing it, get out of Cali....what's coming is an absolute trainwreck for the public schools.


My dd has two more years and then I'm out.  So many people are moving out of Cali and New York.  My friend teaches special needs in middle school and it's 100% a trainwreck.  Lawsuits have been filed because special needs kids can;t learn online like so many others.  So my boy has to answer to depositions all week because hard working parents are pissed.  Think about this one.  He has a great student who thrived in his class and is ADDHD or something like that.  Now, the kid is going crazy at home and no one to teach her.  Dad is essential worker and so is mom.  Both make about $20 an hour.  No one to watch their kid.  Guess what the special need kid is up to all alone at home?  8th grader too.  This is going to smack us all in this state soon and LA will be the center of attention.  Kids that play video games are find and that's another social issue that is bad.  This is all predictable.  Why a mask?  @dad4 and the gang, go to HB and walk around and try and snitch on the those breaking the recommendations from their leaders.  Fear is a disease but it also makes people money. Follow the money.  Mask is the key to victory for some.


----------



## JumboJack (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The problem with the mask thing is that now the WHO are saying they shouln't be used except around sick people....but we know a bunch of people are asymptomatic or presymptomatic.  This is now in direct contradiction to what the CDC is saying (and now recommending for schools next fall).  This also places policies like LA County and OC County (masks on beaches!) in an even more extreme position.  The entire thing is a cluster f.  The so-called experts don't know what they are doing.  And people who were inclined to be skeptical anyways are just going to shake their heads and say it's all nonesense and reject even reasonable precautions.
> 
> Seriously....if you can afford it, don't home school, and can swing it, get out of Cali....*what's coming is an absolute trainwreck for the public schools.*


So true. Classroom size limited to 16? Are you kidding me? Under 30 is a small classroom in most public schools.

And regarding the mask thing... I think what it points out is that the "experts" can be and are often wrong. We are told to "trust the science" but there is so much contradiction in the science that it will make your head spin. The predictions that some of the experts (English doctor Ferguson) have made have been WAY off in many cases.


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

I suspect the WHO decision has more to do with the logistics of trying to get billions of disposable masks distributed in Africa.  (disposable because of logistics of cleaning cloth ones.)

They can’t recommend it and not try to do it.


----------



## BIGD (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The problem with the mask thing is that now the WHO are saying they shouln't be used except around sick people....but we know a bunch of people are asymptomatic or presymptomatic.  This is now in direct contradiction to what the CDC is saying (and now recommending for schools next fall).  This also places policies like LA County and OC County (masks on beaches!) in an even more extreme position.  The entire thing is a cluster f.  The so-called experts don't know what they are doing.  And people who were inclined to be skeptical anyways are just going to shake their heads and say it's all nonesense and reject even reasonable precautions.
> 
> Seriously....if you can afford it, don't home school, and can swing it, get out of Cali....what's coming is an absolute trainwreck for the public schools.


What do you think the schools should do?


----------



## watfly (May 29, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> So true. Classroom size limited to 16? Are you kidding me? Under 30 is a small classroom in most public schools.
> 
> And regarding the mask thing... I think what it points out is that the "experts" can be and are often wrong. We are told to "trust the science" but there is so much contradiction in the science that it will make your head spin. The predictions that some of the experts (English doctor Ferguson) have made have been WAY off in many cases.


I'll post this again.








						Why Experts are Almost Always Wrong
					

No one, not even the experts, really knows what's about to happen




					www.smithsonianmag.com
				




Another big failure by politicians and experts is they tried to force compliance through fear mongering and pretended that the rules were based on science, when in fact most weren't.  For one example (there are endless examples), Pritzer limited boating in Illinois to two people per boat from the same family.  Well if you were a family of 5 you were SOL and had to be split between 3 boats.  When you make up arbitrary rules that defy common sense you lose credibility and people start to ignore legitimate rules.  If we had to take a shot for every time a politician and their apologists says "we have to rely on the science" we'd all be alcoholics.   There is this myth that science is some sort of consensus, when in reality it never is. 

Its funny to me that if you disagree with any of the Covid lockdown rules, you get shamed for not believing in science or thinking your smarter than an expert.   Apparently what ever a handpicked expert says, you should turn off your brain and not use your own common sense and thinking abilities...despite the fact that experts are rarely right or often change their opinions.


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

[QUOTE="BIGD, post: 329976, member: 6553"
I
What do you think the schools should do?
[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't presume...neither a medical expert nor an educator (even though my track record with this thing is really really really good).  What my kid's school laid out I think is barely workable.  It will rise and fall with the contact trace thing and how often there are outbreaks (if multiple times, the parents will quickly lose patience).  From the reaction, I gather 1/3 of the parents are really upset at the restrictions and maybe 10-20% want to continue to hide under the bed (and get a tuition reduction for all remote learning).  Since we don't know how bad it will be in fall, it's really hard to predict.  If the thing has really receded they say they are more than ready to loosen restrictions.  At least we'll have full time, on campus instruction.

But it's a private school with small class sizes.  If this is the expectation for the public school, I don't think they'll be able to meet it at least not under the California rules (assuming they remain unchanged).  If unchanged, we're headed for a trainwreck.


----------



## jpeter (May 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> I'll post this again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really frustrating how it went and continues, some 3 second flash on the satellite radio about mental paralysis saying 30% now have some sort of mental health issues, no motivation, etc now as a result of staying home too much cooped up


----------



## JumboJack (May 29, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't presume...neither a medical expert nor an educator (even though my track record with this thing is really really really good).  What my kid's school laid out I think is barely workable.  It will rise and fall with the contact trace thing and how often there are outbreaks (if multiple times, the parents will quickly lose patience).  From the reaction, I gather 1/3 of the parents are really upset at the restrictions and maybe 10-20% want to continue to hide under the bed (and get a tuition reduction for all remote learning).  Since we don't know how bad it will be in fall, it's really hard to predict.  If the thing has really receded they say they are more than ready to loosen restrictions.  At least we'll have full time, on campus instruction.

But it's a private school with small class sizes.  If this is the expectation for the public school, I don't think they'll be able to meet it at least not under the California rules (assuming they remain unchanged).  If unchanged, we're headed for a trainwreck.
[/QUOTE]
My kids attend a private school and their proposed covid protocols do not sound as extreme as what you are facing.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 29, 2020)

JPS said:


> The shelter at home people are somehow the majority of people that are getting sick and hospitalized. That alone should tell you that it's a failed policy.


There still is a lot about transmission that is not understood. There are certainly cases where the source was obvious. But, what was happening in NY with the bulk of the cases coming from those sheltering in place hasn't been explained.


Desert Hound said:


> Actually what a lot of scientists from different countries are saying is that kids don't seem to spread the virus much and they are not sure why.
> 
> So not only is there about zero risk for kids, they also don't seem to be spreaders.


Maybe it's because they are asymptomatic and not coughing all over the place. Also, being asymptomatic, they virus may not be re-producing as well. Grace, any ideas?


----------



## Copa9 (May 29, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> The sooner you start, the sooner you will get into game shape.  Looking at your posts.. I'm thinking you may feel marginally comfortable around October.  I think it may be best if you and yours stay locked inside until you are satisfied things are safe.   If you . are not part of the solution you are part of the problem right?  I would make sure to talk to your club DOC about your concerns and how you would rather not be on the leading edge coming out of lockdown.
> 
> meanwhile in AZ.


You obviously don't have an older player.  Olders at the higher level have been playing year round. They have now not played in any games since the middle of March. To throw them into a tournament when they haven't even practiced in three months, and will probably return to limited practice in June and probably won't have a "real" game until middle or late July, is really putting players at risk for injury.  The older players have a lot on the line, for those who have not committed yet and for those who have not signed their NLI. Start the games but not college showcases/tournaments for them until September, October or November. The little ones can play because the risk/benefit is completely different. This has nothing to do with covid-19 and everything to do with preparing players and teams to be game ready for the showcases.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 29, 2020)

*Young nurse’s death highlights questions about COVID-19 pandemic’s true toll*
https://www.ajc.com/news/young-nurse-falls-ill-and-dies-unclear-covid-cause/ZVtsIalYXYBlDKSd7h9VDJ/


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
My kids attend a private school and their proposed covid protocols do not sound as extreme as what you are facing.
[/QUOTE]

Depends on the size.  The big private schools (Oaks/Viewpoint/Campbell Hall/Harvard Westlake) all seem to be on the same page.  Smaller schools (like my kid's current elementary school or the proposal I've seen from La Reina High School) are going to be more lax because they have some requirements in place already like smaller class sizes and are both in Ventura County (where masks so far are more lax).  Outside of certain charters and magnets, the big problem for California public schools are the classes sizes and teacher limitations.....I don't know how you get around that with the current rules.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> I'll post this again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great points.  Basically, stfu is all we have right now and or you don;t care about 80 years old dying at nursing homes and I will snitch on you if you break the mask rule that is more about fear than safety.  I have to obey or I will be shamed 100%.  I'm already a dumb dumb for asking the same folks questions about soccer and that is all in the past and is meaningless today.  Today, this is way bigger than soccer and we all need to stay in our houses until after Nov 8th ((unless you work at Jimmie's pot shop or stater bros)) and collect more at home than go to work.  Why work to play?  Now, just stay home and play videos games and make more money by not working and just staying home.


Copa9 said:


> You obviously don't have an older player.  Olders at the *higher level have been playing year round.* They have now not played in any games since the middle of March. *To throw them into a tournament *when they *haven't even practiced in three months*, and will probably return to limited practice in June and probably won't have a "real" game until middle or late July, is *really putting players at risk for injury*.  *The older players have a lot on the line, for those who have not committed yet and for those who have not signed their NLI. Start the games but not college showcases/tournaments for them until September, October or November. The little ones can play because the risk/benefit is completely different. This has nothing to do with covid-19 and everything to do with preparing players and teams to be game ready for the showcases.*


We should never have been playing"year around soccer."  That was dumb and is not high level nothing.....
Q. Who is advocating throwing anyone into some crazy tournament?
Q. My kid has been training every week.  10/40 yard dashes and lot's of ball collection.  Shooting is next.  Give my kid 30 days and I will/can *throw* her in any tournament that plays one game a day.  No two games a day anymore.  The highest level players never stop playing.  Actually, the break has been great for the higher level players imo.  No risk for my kid at all dude.  Seriously, the way you write is all fear based writing and speculation.
I have a friend believe it or not that has a dd who is going to be a Jr.  Plays top level ball.  She is training as we speak bro.  C'mon, what league are you in?


----------



## jimlewis (May 29, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> *Young nurse’s death highlights questions about COVID-19 pandemic’s true toll*
> https://www.ajc.com/news/young-nurse-falls-ill-and-dies-unclear-covid-cause/ZVtsIalYXYBlDKSd7h9VDJ/


you are the worst poster on this entire forum.  you pick some random story about a "potential covid victim" and post it like some truth about the risks of a virus.  thanks for your service, but you clearly have no expertise other than copy and pasting from the internet.  please go away


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 29, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I am trying to get soccer back.  I just think league play and scrimmages are a more viable path.
> 
> And all the teams practicing illegally don’t help.  We need to prove that we can implement distancing and sanitation guidelines, and they are out there proving that we can’t.


I respect  that we have different ideas regarding the pace at which we should re-open.  I can understand and respect the views of those that want to go slower and have a more measured approach.  Where we diverge is when you say "...We need to prove that we can implement distancing and sanitation guideline..."  We should not have to prove anything to anyone.  IMO, the government has way over-stepped their boundaries.  I don't want the government acting like my parent, and I am very concerned that with how easily we have allowed our rights to slip away, it will happen over and over again.


----------



## Chalklines (May 29, 2020)

Wouldn't be surprised if full practices open in 2 weeks time and the masks go in the trash can. 

Use this time to teach your kids how to make decisions best for them. Educate, research then decide. Personally I respect everyone's decision to come back or not but when that green light turns on make sure you have no regrets .


----------



## gkmom (May 29, 2020)

Newsom just announced the state will still dictate what is allowed, but the timeline of when to open things now in the hands of local counties. Not sure how that will effect youth sports


----------



## watfly (May 29, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I respect  that we have different ideas regarding the pace at which we should re-open.  I can understand and respect the views of those that want to go slower and have a more measured approach.  Where we diverge is when you say "...We need to prove that we can implement distancing and sanitation guideline..."  We should not have to prove anything to anyone.  IMO, the government has way over-stepped their boundaries.  I don't want the government acting like my parent, and I am very concerned that with how easily we have allowed our rights to slip away, it will happen over and over again.


There are a lot of unintended consequences with a slow or restricted reopenings.  For example, the San Diego beach reopenings were effectively limited to wet sand and boardwalks were closed.  This actually created more crowding than had they just opened up everything at the beach (with the exception of parking lots).  At high tide in particular you're left with only a few feet of suitable walking sand which resulted in people nearly climbing over each other.  One common sense approach would have been to make the sand one direction and the boardwalk the other direction which would have cut congestion in half (and without opening parking lots it wouldn't have increased demand materially).  Also allowing people to sit at the beach would have spread out contact because I suspect that a high percentage of those walking on the beach weren't really there to exercise but just to enjoy the beach.  Restaurants opening with restricted capacity also caused more more issues, since the demand for restaurants was greater than capacity from what I saw last weekend in PB.  This caused extremely long lines on the sidewalks where it is very difficult to achieve social distancing.  You would have had less exposure if you just allowed restaurants to open at full capacity within reason.

The reality is that the unintended (but entirely predictable) health and economic consequences of the shutdown are far greater than the specific Covid health issues.  This is clearly a case of the cure being worse than the disease.


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I respect  that we have different ideas regarding the pace at which we should re-open.  I can understand and respect the views of those that want to go slower and have a more measured approach.  Where we diverge is when you say "...We need to prove that we can implement distancing and sanitation guideline..."  We should not have to prove anything to anyone.  IMO, the government has way over-stepped their boundaries.  I don't want the government acting like my parent, and I am very concerned that with how easily we have allowed our rights to slip away, it will happen over and over again.


You only have to document/prove safety measures if you want fields, insurance, or regulatory approval.

Other than that, you're home free.


----------



## socalkdg (May 29, 2020)

BIGD said:


> What do you think the schools should do?


Let the kids learn as always, 30 per class, mask optional.   Keep teachers distanced(10 ft should be easy) and mask if they want.    Have complete lecture done on zoom as well for parents that want to keep their kids at home, or if the kid needs to be at home(sick with cold, cough, flu, etc.)   One on one questions for teacher require a mask both parties, or is done by zoom during office hours.   

All teacher instruction should be zoomed while teaching so that students can get the lecture when they can't make it to class.   If our soccer coaches can zoom with 20 players, schools and teachers can provide the same.


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Let the kids learn as always, 30 per class, mask optional.   Keep teachers distanced(10 ft should be easy) and mask if they want.    Have complete lecture done on zoom as well for parents that want to keep their kids at home, or if the kid needs to be at home(sick with cold, cough, flu, etc.)   One on one questions for teacher require a mask both parties, or is done by zoom during office hours.
> 
> All teacher instruction should be zoomed while teaching so that students can get the lecture when they can't make it to class.   If our soccer coaches can zoom with 20 players, schools and teachers can provide the same.


Private schools can do this.  Public schools can't because of the union and the California Dept of Education hasn't challenged them on it.  And in most counties, the union has taken the position teachers aren't required to teach live classes on zoom since they aren't certified for online instruction.  Classes might be recorded if your class sizes are large and you are 50% in 50% out, the 50% out is likely to be passive learning (e.g. homework, recorded lectures). The other fight with the union is going to be the extra work teachers will have to handle...the unions are refusing to put it on teachers without more pay.  Get out of Dodge if you can.


----------



## jimlewis (May 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Newsom just announced the state will still dictate what is allowed, but the timeline of when to open things now in the hands of local counties. Not sure how that will effect youth sports


dont believe that at all, if that were true he would have responded to the proposal from san diego thats been on his desk for 9 days.


----------



## gkmom (May 29, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> dont believe that at all, if that were true he would have responded to the proposal from san diego thats been on his desk for 9 days.


I heard him say it on his news conference at noon. I'll see if I can find a link


----------



## Dargle (May 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I heard him say it on his news conference at noon. I'll see if I can find a link


He said it, but it's not unfettered discretion.





__





						Gov. Newsom: California Starts Moving Into Phase 2 Reopening This Friday
					

Curbside retail pickup will be possible starting this Friday.




					laist.com
				




*REOPENING CALIFORNIA*


Newsom said that "localism is determinative," with local areas being given freedom to make decisions around reopening businesses in their areas. However, he noted that counties have to attest to certain health standards before being able to move further into reopening. He went through a series of slides laying out why the state feels comfortable with moving further into reopening.


The state is allowing counties now to move into phase three at their own pace, but local public health officers will decide on the appropriate timing to reopen different sectors of the economy, Newsom said.


Phase four includes concerts, stadiums, festivals, and large conventions — Newsom said that the state isn't there yet, and no guidance has been provided for moving into that phase.


"No one will go forward to concerts, no one will be allowed to move forward with large venues like conventions and festivals, until we are in a much better position than we are today," Newsom said.


Newsom said that it's expected that there could be more spread of the disease as the state reopens.


"No one is naive about the reality of reopening our economy, and the expectation that as more and more people mix, and are not practicing physical distancing, are not wearing face coverings, that the likelihood that we see a larger spread of this disease presents itself," Newsom said.


The state has issued guidance for 17 sectors of the economy to reopen so far. Newsom noted that the state provides guidance on how to reopen, while counties decide when they'll reopen.


There are three steps as the state and counties monitor COVID-19, according to Newsom:



*Step 1: Active monitoring:* Seeing where there are flare-ups of coronavirus
*Step 2: Targeted engagement:* Working with local areas to get those flare-ups under control
*Step 3: Reinstitute interventions:* If things get out of control, the state will direct local health directors to bring back increased stay-at-home orders


----------



## Dargle (May 29, 2020)

> There are three steps as the state and counties monitor COVID-19, according to Newsom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Step 3 is why if San Diego rushes back to life as usual and fails to follow precautions, it could end up being closed longer than LA, which seems to be taking a slower approach to reopening


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Step 3 is why if San Diego rushes back to life as usual and fails to follow precautions, it could end up being closed longer than LA, which seems to be taking a slower approach to reopening


Youth sports gatherings still not given the go ahead even in SD county but the supervisors at least asked  the state about that but still no deal or go according to Gaspar today after the briefing.


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

LA county given the go ahead to reopen barbershops, hair salons, and restaurants for in person dining.   Still not gyms, playgrounds, piers, bars, rec centers, clubs or stadiums but they did say a "roadmap" will be published next week for sports venues so I have some hope. 

If/when the playgrounds, rec centers, gyms, sports venues open youth sports will also.


----------



## jimlewis (May 29, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I heard him say it on his news conference at noon. I'll see if I can find a link


I watched it, I heard him say it.  His mouth was moving so i dont believe it


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 29, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> you are the worst poster on this entire forum.  you pick some random story about a "potential covid victim" and post it like some truth about the risks of a virus.  thanks for your service, but you clearly have no expertise other than copy and pasting from the internet.  please go away


God Bless you... you are special in your own way... I bring this up for all the young soccer fans/ coaches who think they are  immune.  Don’t follow the old people trying to make money off of you.  God bless.


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> LA county given the go ahead to reopen barbershops, hair salons, and restaurants for in person dining.   Still not gyms, playgrounds, piers, bars, rec centers, clubs or stadiums but they did say a "roadmap" will be published next week for sports venues so I have some hope.
> 
> If/when the playgrounds, rec centers, gyms, sports venues open youth sports will also.


Ugh.  They’re nuts if they think a youth sports game outdoors is as risky as an adult gym indoors.


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if full practices open in 2 weeks time and the masks go in the trash can.
> 
> Use this time to teach your kids how to make decisions best for them. Educate, research then decide. Personally I respect everyone's decision to come back or not but when that green light turns on make sure you have no regrets .


So far not in any organizations guidelines to start will full practices wihout precautions.  

Phased approach with a bunch of guidelines & restrictions are the only I've seen recommended from USclub, USYS, and others.


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> I watched it, I heard him say it.  His mouth was moving so i dont believe it


Talks out both side of the mouth, typical politician


----------



## socalkdg (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Private schools can do this. Public schools can't because of the union and the California Dept of Education hasn't challenged them on it. And in most counties, the union has taken the position teachers aren't required to teach live classes on zoom since they aren't certified for online instruction. Classes might be recorded if your class sizes are large and you are 50% in 50% out, the 50% out is likely to be passive learning (e.g. homework, recorded lectures). The other fight with the union is going to be the extra work teachers will have to handle...the unions are refusing to put it on teachers without more pay. Get out of Dodge if you can.


Funny how they did fine during the spring even though they weren't certified. What did the union say during this? Plus if you zoom your lecture at the same time you do your live lecture, I don't see any extra work. Think the Unions are going to be more worried about the 10% salary cuts and or layoffs. When you choose to close the state and lose 54 billion dollars, adjustments need to be made.


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Funny how they did fine during the spring even though they weren't certified. What did the union say during this? Plus if you zoom your lecture at the same time you do your live lecture, I don't see any extra work. Think the Unions are going to be more worried about the 10% salary cuts and or layoffs. When you choose to close the state and lose 54 billion dollars, adjustments need to be made.


Don't know where you are but lots of public school kids aren't getting live in person zoom classes.  It's worse in the poorer school districts than the richer ones, but even in our local public suburban elementary school there have been no live zoom classes this spring (only recorded classes and homework packets),  With grade protection (even if you don't do the work), my son's bestie just said f it (since he's going private middle school next year) and abandoned the work.  High schools doing more than the middle schools doing more than the elementary schools (which as you get down to K is pretty much zilch).


----------



## El Cap (May 29, 2020)

West Coast FC announced their tourney today:


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Don't know where you are but lots of public school kids aren't getting live in person zoom classes.  It's worse in the poorer school districts than the richer ones, but even in our local public suburban elementary school there have been no live zoom classes this spring (only recorded classes and homework packets),  With grade protection (even if you don't do the work), my son's bestie just said f it (since he's going private middle school next year) and abandoned the work.  High schools doing more than the middle schools doing more than the elementary schools (which as you get down to K is pretty much zilch).


Our school district doesn't use zoom and lots of households don't have the bandwidth.

It took almost a month to come up a barebones online curriculum and to do that fully I would image many months.   Teachers don't necessarily have the technology to support many things in there homes just yet.


----------



## lafalafa (May 29, 2020)

El Cap said:


> West Coast FC announced their tourney today:
> 
> View attachment 7352


Might as well there surf, CRL, and everyone one else on those same date's


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 29, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm very curious which mask help stop the spread? Not many people I know wearing N95 masks and change them on a regular basis.


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 29, 2020)

JPS said:


> You guys are over analyzing this. The only way to deal with this virus, short of a vaccine, is to get the antibodies for it by getting it. I don't think you can sugar code this. In the mean time, we obviously need to wear the mask and do social distancing but this virus needs to spread, hopefully slowly, in order to provide the immunity. Just like an earthquake, you deal with it as best as you can but you can't stop it.
> Two months of lockdown didn't help much. Another 6 months won't help either.


Curious...why do you believe it didn't help much?  What would the death toll be now had we not shut down?  We shut down because we weren't ready for it from a PPE perspective nor a testing perspective and we didn't know what we didn't know or how much hospital capacity would be required. FEMA just started sending supplies to skilled nursing facilities 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Don't know where you are but lots of public school kids aren't getting live in person zoom classes.  It's worse in the poorer school districts than the richer ones, but even in our local public suburban elementary school there have been no live zoom classes this spring (only recorded classes and homework packets),  With grade protection (even if you don't do the work), my son's bestie just said f it (since he's going private middle school next year) and abandoned the work.  High schools doing more than the middle schools doing more than the elementary schools (which as you get down to K is pretty much zilch).


Thanks for all of the info.  My older daughter told me that her grade was locked and if she did nothing it wouldn't change.  She had decided that she wasn't going to do anymore work.  I insisted she complete her work regardless because it is the right thing to do.  My middle school daughter has more to do than my high school daughter.  I just see it as a big waste of time and decided I will consider putting her in private school or do online school if they don't do better next year.


----------



## BIGD (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Don't know where you are but lots of public school kids aren't getting live in person zoom classes.  It's worse in the poorer school districts than the richer ones, but even in our local public suburban elementary school there have been no live zoom classes this spring (only recorded classes and homework packets),  With grade protection (even if you don't do the work), my son's bestie just said f it (since he's going private middle school next year) and abandoned the work.  High schools doing more than the middle schools doing more than the elementary schools (which as you get down to K is pretty much zilch).


I’m not getting the need for live zoom for middle school and above.  Our kids teachers have recorded videos and used online resources and it’s been pretty good considering the short time they had to get up to speed.  And I think a hybrid approach for middle school and above in the fall would be fine.  I’m not that concerned about it.  Might be something to consider for a school option moving forward.  The current system needs updating badly as it’s very outdated and not aligned with modern society’s workforce. Perhaps this will be the catalyst for that overhaul.  

At the Elementary level I could see that they need to do what they can to offer full in class school as it basically serves as daycare for a large portion of society.


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 29, 2020)

Schools are not doing zoom lectures (synchronous learning) because we can not guarantee that all students will be able to be online at the same time. All of my lectures are recorded videos (and spotify podcasts) that can be accessed at any time. This frees up the kids who need to work to supplement income, have to teach their younger siblings or just can't get the bandwidth at a specific time to continue their learning.

It is almost, if not completely, impossible to provide a free and equatable education through distance learning. We have learned a lot in the last 3 months and if we have to come back to some form of distance learning we will come back better prepared and the education will only get better. It will never however replace in person learning.

Teachers can only ask for your patience and communication. Please make sure you are communicating every step of the way. Let us know what is working and what is not. It is the only way we can adapt. Normally we do this minute by minute in the classroom through interaction with your kid. We can't do that through the screen. You have to be our eyes.


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

BIGD said:


> I’m not getting the need for live zoom for middle school and above.


Really?

Granted, many public schools don't reach the ideal but: 1. (at least in middle school) students are still working on their vocabulary and reading skills and unless reading allowed (or their parents are hovering over them) are missing corrections, 2. history and literature classes (particularly as you move up) are about discussion and critical thought, 3. testing done in a way to prevent cheating (you can be sure that if there's a 50/50 part of the intime will be used to test, not learn), 4. art and music 5. in languages, the pronunciation is particularly important, 6. socialization, 7. math probably lends itself easiest to zoom (and as a result distance learning as well since you can stick everyone in pods) but even then there's corrections and interchange the students learn from, 8. in science lab work and 9. the chance to ask questions (sure, some teachers do zoom office hours, but this is one of the largest source of complaint from the unions).


----------



## socalkdg (May 29, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Thanks for all of the info.  My older daughter told me that her grade was locked and if she did nothing it wouldn't change.  She had decided that she wasn't going to do anymore work.  I insisted she complete her work regardless because it is the right thing to do.  My middle school daughter has more to do than my high school daughter.  I just see it as a big waste of time and decided I will consider putting her in private school or do online school if they don't do better next year.


Both daughters moved two of their grades up during the spring from B’s to A’s.  We let them skip a couple classes they already had A’s in and wouldn’t be using that subject in the future.


----------



## BIGD (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Really?
> 
> Granted, many public schools don't reach the ideal but: 1. (at least in middle school) students are still working on their vocabulary and reading skills and unless reading allowed (or their parents are hovering over them) are missing corrections, 2. history and literature classes (particularly as you move up) are about discussion and critical thought, 3. testing done in a way to prevent cheating (you can be sure that if there's a 50/50 part of the intime will be used to test, not learn), 4. art and music 5. in languages, the pronunciation is particularly important, 6. socialization, 7. math probably lends itself easiest to zoom (and as a result distance learning as well since you can stick everyone in pods) but even then there's corrections and interchange the students learn from, 8. in science lab work and 9. the chance to ask questions (sure, some teachers do zoom office hours, but this is one of the largest source of complaint from the unions).


What about the kids that homeschool?  They don’t live zoom with full classrooms. There’s not “one way” to learn and develop.  In fact for many kids that system doesn’t work at all.  That’s just the way our society has done it up to now. 

To clarify, I was referring to this recent period where no one planned for this to happen and it’s been a rather short period in the big picture.  In September the hybrid approach will balance the need for live zoom.  And I’m fine with that.


----------



## socalkdg (May 29, 2020)

Put the kids in school.  Zoom and record the class as it occurs for kids that can’t go to school due to health reasons or parent objections or for what ever reason.  The key is give parents choices without making teachers do extra work, or as little extra as possible.   

Be prepared to be flexible as things change all the time.  Considering how much safer being outdoors is compared to indoors when with groups I’d say take classes outside when you can.


----------



## BIGD (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> 6. socialization,


I would also argue this point in that the socialization that happens in schools can be more harmful than beneficial.  Middle school and high school can be a very tough place for adolescents.  You just have to look at the climbing suicide rates for young people to see that.


----------



## oh canada (May 29, 2020)

Covid is a very tricky and highly contagious SOB.  That can't be disputed.  From Kawasaki disease to wiping out your sense of taste/smell to not even having a sniffle -- the symptom spectrum is just confounding.  And that is why there is so much debate, so many contradictions, and so many different policies around the World.  We have some places just winging it and letting everyone do whatever they want and other places winging it with complete lockdowns.  The only thing consistent among all is they're winging it.  Even 3 months in, our doctors and scientists still don't have a grasp of what this thing is, how to reliably test for it and even how to treat it.  Nobody does.  It's not because everyone in the World is dumb or lazy, this disease is just a bich to predict. 

As far as schools, I like the approach some private universities are taking---Notre Dame, USD, Creighton, PLNU etc.--bring the kids back to campus in August for live classes and send them home for winter break at Thanksgiving till February.  This is reasonable yet cautious and is at least stepping up to the plate.  Public universities could do the same, but there you have government involved so politics comes into play.  The private v. public difference also plays out on the high school level as we all know.  But all have to plan for multiple scenarios because Covid is very unpredictable.

While important to all of us here, we have to acknowledge that youth sports/entertainment is not as important and does not have the same societal value as education/school nor adult jobs nor public health.  It is about as non-essential as non-essential can get, especially to those outside our bubble.  Therefore, it will be the last in line of things to clear despite how much we prefer otherwise.


----------



## BIGD (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Really?
> 
> Granted, many public schools don't reach the ideal but: 1. (at least in middle school) students are still working on their vocabulary and reading skills and unless reading allowed (or their parents are hovering over them) are missing corrections, 2. history and literature classes (particularly as you move up) are about discussion and critical thought, 3. testing done in a way to prevent cheating (you can be sure that if there's a 50/50 part of the intime will be used to test, not learn), 4. art and music 5. in languages, the pronunciation is particularly important, 6. socialization, 7. math probably lends itself easiest to zoom (and as a result distance learning as well since you can stick everyone in pods) but even then there's corrections and interchange the students learn from, 8. in science lab work and 9. the chance to ask questions (sure, some teachers do zoom office hours, but this is one of the largest source of complaint from the unions).


"Necessity is the mother of invention".  I'm hopeful some good will come out of this. 









						Can the Lockdown Push Schools in a Positive Direction?
					

Here are five ways that COVID-19 could change education for the better.




					greatergood.berkeley.edu
				





"But COVID is a chance for us to fundamentally rethink our system. Barr said it well: “COVID is presenting a unique opportunity in education. For the first time in 150 years, we get to blow up the industrial model of education. We are given the gift of learning because we want to learn—not because we have to learn.”

Once stay-at-home orders are lifted, students at more traditional schools might chafe at coming back to the less autonomous model of schools and fight for more academic freedom. In addition, teachers may not want to go back to the set curricula they had to follow before. Crisis breeds disruption and innovation—and often creates a future that was _possible_ before but _impractical_ pre-crisis. In other words, once people experience something different, it can often be hard to put the genie back in the bottle.

Because American school policy is so decentralized, there’s a high likelihood the response and possible transformations will vary widely. We’ll see different approaches state by state, district by district, school by school, and even principal to principal. Unfortunately, many schools—perhaps most—will more or less return to the old ways. At others, perhaps, we’ll see fundamental and far-sighted change, planting seeds that will take decades to grow.

My sincere hope is that looking back in twenty years, we can laugh with our kids and say “Yes, we did do that in school before… I know it did not make any sense, but it took COVID to help us make that change.” *Maybe we will start designing school and learning experiences to set our students up for the future instead of holding them back to the past.* If there was ever a catalyst to jumpstart change we are living in it right now."


----------



## Grace T. (May 29, 2020)

BIGD said:


> What about the kids that homeschool?  They don’t live zoom with full classrooms.


Homeschooling is different because the parent is there as the teacher, and also harder for that reason.  I have the biggest admiration for parents who homeschool and do it well and who also supplement their kids with art, music and socialization.  I know I'd kill my kids even if I could say goodbye to work.  But nothing replaces the one on one interaction, like private training for a soccer player as opposed to just team practice.  It's why I also gave my caveat...get out of Dodge unless you homeschool.


----------



## socalkdg (May 29, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Covid is a very tricky and highly contagious SOB.  That can't be disputed.  From Kawasaki disease to wiping out your sense of taste/smell to not even having a sniffle -- the symptom spectrum is just confounding.  And that is why there is so much debate, so many contradictions, and so many different policies around the World.  We have some places just winging it and letting everyone do whatever they want and other places winging it with complete lockdowns.  The only thing consistent among all is they're winging it.  Even 3 months in, our doctors and scientists still don't have a grasp of what this thing is, how to reliably test for it and even how to treat it.  Nobody does.  It's not because everyone in the World is dumb or lazy, this disease is just a bich to predict.
> 
> As far as schools, I like the approach some private universities are taking---Notre Dame, USD, Creighton, PLNU etc.--bring the kids back to campus in August for live classes and send them home for winter break at Thanksgiving till February.  This is reasonable yet cautious and is at least stepping up to the plate.  Public universities could do the same, but there you have government involved so politics comes into play.  The private v. public difference also plays out on the high school level as we all know.  But all have to plan for multiple scenarios because Covid is very unpredictable.
> 
> While important to all of us here, we have to acknowledge that youth sports/entertainment is not as important and does not have the same societal value as education/school nor adult jobs nor public health.  It is about as non-essential as non-essential can get, especially to those outside our bubble.  Therefore, it will be the last in line of things to clear despite how much we prefer otherwise.


Daughter will be at PLNU as a freshman and we like what they are doing.   Besides what you mentioned they are also limiting parental contact, added more outdoor meeting areas, videoing all classes, and doing some other things as well.  

Disagree a bit about the importance of sports at schools.  There is a reason they require PE as kids need the exercise for health and mental well being.    My kid can’t sit still for too long and needs to burn a couple hours energy every day.   Think about which people are getting hit hardest by Covid, the older less healthy people.


----------



## Copa9 (May 29, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Funny how they did fine during the spring even though they weren't certified. What did the union say during this? Plus if you zoom your lecture at the same time you do your live lecture, I don't see any extra work. Think the Unions are going to be more worried about the 10% salary cuts and or layoffs. When you choose to close the state and lose 54 billion dollars, adjustments need to be made.


If you have ever spent any amount of time in a classroom, especially elementary classrooms, teachers do not stay in one spot, they are constantly moving around helping students and keeping them focused. I guess they can carry their lap top or phone in one hand while trying to help students to get their zoom lesson in. Then there is the privacy issue, students who don't understand or make a mistake will have that information shared with everyone on zoom.  So interesting what people think that have never taught a class. We are not talking about college level lectures, we are talking about real live hands on instruction.  Maybe, maybe the high school teachers could do what you are asking but not the elementary and middle school teachers.


----------



## JPS (May 29, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Covid is a very tricky and highly contagious SOB.  That can't be disputed.  From Kawasaki disease to wiping out your sense of taste/smell to not even having a sniffle -- the symptom spectrum is just confounding.  And that is why there is so much debate, so many contradictions, and so many different policies around the World.  We have some places just winging it and letting everyone do whatever they want and other places winging it with complete lockdowns.  The only thing consistent among all is they're winging it.  Even 3 months in, our doctors and scientists still don't have a grasp of what this thing is, how to reliably test for it and even how to treat it.  Nobody does.  It's not because everyone in the World is dumb or lazy, this disease is just a bich to predict.
> 
> As far as schools, I like the approach some private universities are taking---Notre Dame, USD, Creighton, PLNU etc.--bring the kids back to campus in August for live classes and send them home for winter break at Thanksgiving till February.  This is reasonable yet cautious and is at least stepping up to the plate.  Public universities could do the same, but there you have government involved so politics comes into play.  The private v. public difference also plays out on the high school level as we all know.  But all have to plan for multiple scenarios because Covid is very unpredictable.
> 
> While important to all of us here, we have to acknowledge that youth sports/entertainment is not as important and does not have the same societal value as education/school nor adult jobs nor public health.  It is about as non-essential as non-essential can get, especially to those outside our bubble.  Therefore, it will be the last in line of things to clear despite how much we prefer otherwise.


You should stay home to be safe. Don't worry, your kid can come back next year as flight 2 player, if he already isn't.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 29, 2020)

JPS said:


> You should stay home to be safe. Don't worry, your kid can come back next year as flight 2 player, if he already isn't.


whats wrong a flight 2 player?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Homeschooling is different because the parent is there as the teacher, and also harder for that reason.  I have the biggest admiration for parents who homeschool and do it well and who also supplement their kids with art, music and socialization.  I know I'd kill my kids even if I could say goodbye to work.  But nothing replaces the one on one interaction, like private training for a soccer player as opposed to just team practice.  It's why I also gave my caveat...get out of Dodge unless you homeschool.


Don't admire me too much. My daughter has homeschooled the past 2 years (8th and 9th grade) and she loves it. I have done little direct teaching, but I do support her questions regularly. Online classes and the local community college have been the source of all her HS credits except for PE which I track as minutes from her team trainings and game cards. For self-motivated students that don't mind working independently, it's a great way to get ahead and have flexibility. If your child fits that description, it's surprisingly easy to do (File a Private School Affidavit and keep track of the transcript and attendance). I will say that I wouldn't want to do it if I had to push her to do her work. Adding that stress to "normal" parenting would be more than I consider healthy for our relationship. It only works for us because she is fully invested. Now, if someone can do it well when the child isn't particularly motivated, they definitely deserve admiration.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 29, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Covid is a very tricky and highly contagious SOB.  That can't be disputed.  From Kawasaki disease to wiping out your sense of taste/smell to not even having a sniffle -- the symptom spectrum is just confounding.  And that is why there is so much debate, so many contradictions, and so many different policies around the World.  We have some places just winging it and letting everyone do whatever they want and other places winging it with complete lockdowns.  The only thing consistent among all is they're winging it.  Even 3 months in, our doctors and scientists still don't have a grasp of what this thing is, how to reliably test for it and even how to treat it.  Nobody does.  It's not because everyone in the World is dumb or lazy, this disease is just a bich to predict.
> 
> As far as schools, I like the approach some private universities are taking---Notre Dame, USD, Creighton, PLNU etc.--bring the kids back to campus in August for live classes and send them home for winter break at Thanksgiving till February.  This is reasonable yet cautious and is at least stepping up to the plate.  Public universities could do the same, but there you have government involved so politics comes into play.  The private v. public difference also plays out on the high school level as we all know.  But all have to plan for multiple scenarios because Covid is very unpredictable.
> 
> While important to all of us here, we have to acknowledge that youth sports/entertainment is not as important and does not have the same societal value as education/school nor adult jobs nor public health.  It is about as non-essential as non-essential can get, especially to those outside our bubble.  Therefore, it will be the last in line of things to clear despite how much we prefer otherwise.


Interesting. I heard that Stanford was considering holding classes in big tents they put up on campus. We'll see a lot of creativity this year.


----------



## dad4 (May 29, 2020)

JPS said:


> You should stay home to be safe. Don't worry, your kid can come back next year as flight 2 player, if he already isn't.


You seem to misunderstand what the flights are.  The flights are there to make it easier to arrange even games.  They don’t measure each parent’s value as a human being.


----------



## socalkdg (May 30, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> If you have ever spent any amount of time in a classroom, especially elementary classrooms, teachers do not stay in one spot, they are constantly moving around helping students and keeping them focused. I guess they can carry their lap top or phone in one hand while trying to help students to get their zoom lesson in. Then there is the privacy issue, students who don't understand or make a mistake will have that information shared with everyone on zoom.  So interesting what people think that have never taught a class. We are not talking about college level lectures, we are talking about real live hands on instruction.  Maybe, maybe the high school teachers could do what you are asking but not the elementary and middle school teachers.


The grade school teachers I spoke with said the difficulty wasn't in the teaching by zoom, it was the child at home having difficulties sitting still, learning, paying attention, disappearing during the zoom class, jumping on their bed, etc.   My feeling is have 80-90% of the kids in class.   The parents that don't want to have their kids there, for whatever reason, can use zoom as an alternate.   This isn't the best way to teach them, I agree.   What is the alternate if the kids aren't in class?  Looking to give parents some choice in this decision as some do not want their kid in a class no matter what.   Maybe we choose different methods based on the level of the students.   No matter what choice is made it seems some sacrifices will be made.


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 30, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> The grade school teachers I spoke with said the difficulty wasn't in the teaching by zoom, it was the child at home having difficulties sitting still, learning, paying attention, disappearing during the zoom class, jumping on their bed, etc.   My feeling is have 80-90% of the kids in class.   The parents that don't want to have their kids there, for whatever reason, can use zoom as an alternate.   This isn't the best way to teach them, I agree.   What is the alternate if the kids aren't in class?  Looking to give parents some choice in this decision as some do not want their kid in a class no matter what.   Maybe we choose different methods based on the level of the students.   No matter what choice is made it seems some sacrifices will be made.


There is a positive in zoom meetings...the problem children can be muted so the rest of the kids that want to learn can learn.


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 30, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Really?
> 
> Granted, many public schools don't reach the ideal but: 1. (at least in middle school) students are still working on their vocabulary and reading skills and unless reading allowed (or their parents are hovering over them) are missing corrections, 2. history and literature classes (particularly as you move up) are about discussion and critical thought, 3. testing done in a way to prevent cheating (you can be sure that if there's a 50/50 part of the intime will be used to test, not learn), 4. art and music 5. in languages, the pronunciation is particularly important, 6. socialization, 7. math probably lends itself easiest to zoom (and as a result distance learning as well since you can stick everyone in pods) but even then there's corrections and interchange the students learn from, 8. in science lab work and 9. the chance to ask questions (sure, some teachers do zoom office hours, but this is one of the largest source of complaint from the unions).


My older daughter did 2 elective courses online this year.  It had one test at the end of the course that required a 60% or better to get credit.  There were quizzes and writing assignments along the way too.  That final test was taken and recorded.  They have video software that identifies potential cheating and then a person reviews the video if the software identifies cheating triggers.  Would we need as many teachers if we did online recorded classes for people that can do it and small group classes for children that needed more one on one instruction?  The one size fits all model hasn't been working and maybe this situation is just the push needed to think out of the box.


----------



## Grace T. (May 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You seem to misunderstand what the flights are.  The flights are there to make it easier to arrange even games.  They don’t measure each parent’s value as a human being.


You know neither statement is true.  Yeah, they don't measure the value of each parent (or even player) as a human being (or even a soccer player).  But they also aren't just there to make it easier to arrange games.  That's the original intent.  It's not now.  It's also not the reason why so many people would want Surf and other tournaments to happen.  The flights are gatekeepers tied into college admissions...the flights do say something about the worth of particular clubs (and coaches).  That's why so many clubs are desperate for promotion (and will take development shortcuts to get those promotions).  A lot of the problems with US soccer can be traced to the flights, but you also can't have teams playing each other burning them 20-0.  It's the big dilemma of soccer in the US....I've spent a lot of time thinking it and have come up with nothing to fix it.

A few days ago I just saw a video from a training session with "top flight" older goalkeepers.  Kids were very athletic with quick reactions, but also saw them repeatedly falling and failing to execute a proper dive on a saveable shot.  Tired and late into the session?  Maybe.  But it's not the first time I've seen this problem.


----------



## oh canada (May 30, 2020)

JPS said:


> You should stay home to be safe. Don't worry, your kid can come back next year as flight 2 player, if he already isn't.


Simple-minded folks have a habit of revealing themselves unintentionally.

I will continue to teach kids like yours the State's required subject matter and that one's life goals should be their own, not an overbearing and wistful parent's.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 30, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> If they are already doing that they are not doing a very good job (obviously).  Pre covid how did hospitals keep their staff from spreading disease to their patients? To some patients any disease can be deadly.
> 
> The reason for the nursing home situation is because nursing homes were not allowed to refuse admittance to patients that were covid positive. Never mind asymptomatic employees, their best pal sitting next to them in the communal dinning room was positive.


They can’t even stop the spread of STD’s in Nursing Homes...how are they gonna stop a flu virus?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 30, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> My older daughter did 2 elective courses online this year.  It had one test at the end of the course that required a 60% or better to get credit.  There were quizzes and writing assignments along the way too.  That final test was taken and recorded.  They have video software that identifies potential cheating and then a person reviews the video if the software identifies cheating triggers.


Cheaters will easily find a way around that.


----------



## dad4 (May 30, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Cheaters will easily find a way around that.


Cheaters somewhere will get credit, sure.  And then suffer the first time they take a real exam when they get back.  

But if you need a way for your kid to learn material and pick up credits for it, the online CC classes are pretty nice.  If your own kid has an urge to cheat then you are stuck being proctor.  It’s a drag but not a big deal.


----------



## Copa9 (May 30, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> The grade school teachers I spoke with said the difficulty wasn't in the teaching by zoom, it was the child at home having difficulties sitting still, learning, paying attention, disappearing during the zoom class, jumping on their bed, etc.   My feeling is have 80-90% of the kids in class.   The parents that don't want to have their kids there, for whatever reason, can use zoom as an alternate.   This isn't the best way to teach them, I agree.   What is the alternate if the kids aren't in class?  Looking to give parents some choice in this decision as some do not want their kid in a class no matter what.   Maybe we choose different methods based on the level of the students.   No matter what choice is made it seems some sacrifices will be made.


Agree with most of what you said.  Most of the teachers have been successful just using zoom for lessons, however if they have to do both at the same time there can be a lot of problems.  As in the past, parents do have a choice to home school their kids through district programs.  The programs are well established and are successful. The biggest problem with in class instruction will be space.  Our classrooms are very small and very crowded.  Many districts in other states have smaller class sizes and larger rooms, they might be able to have adequate spacing, just don't see it working in southern California unless you have split days or week.


----------



## Grace T. (May 30, 2020)

What's beginning to annoy me is that weeks ago the press was saying the anti-lockdown protestors were going to kill thousands of people for failing to properly social distance or wear masks.  But now with the new protests and riots, they don't seem to be mentioning the fear of transmission, or the danger of not wearing masks?  If it's so urgent to stop the spread of the pandemic, you would think the authorities would treat it as a severe emergency (let alone the fires, violence and theft).  But somehow that's not a problem or it's justified because people are rightly angered and have a right to protest, but kid's sports (kids being the most resistent group to the virus) is a problem and the kids are expected to be locked up all summer with nothing to do?  So what did we sacrifice all that time, and businesses, and people's livelihood's for if they're going to continue to let that happen?  Why were they saying we couldn't go to beaches or get a hair cut if they're going to continue to let people gather in groups like that, let alone riot and loot?


----------



## SoccerFan6 (May 30, 2020)

Amazing the rabbit trails on this board.  Back the the title of the thread, “my best guess as to when trainings will resume”:
SD, June 8.
OC and Ventura, June 15
LA, Late July. 

Obviously it will look quite different when teams get back.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 30, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> Amazing the rabbit trails on this board.  Back the the title of the thread, “my best guess as to when trainings will resume”:
> SD, June 8.
> OC and Ventura, June 15
> LA, Late July.
> ...


I just saw a local baseball training in Yorba Linda.  Also lots of private trainers (errr coaches) in parks this week.     June 15th is looking very real for OC.


----------



## JPS (May 30, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Simple-minded folks have a habit of revealing themselves unintentionally.
> 
> I will continue to teach kids like yours the State's required subject matter and that one's life goals should be their own, not an overbearing and wistful parent's.


The state is irrelevant. You respect the state. I don't. They have no clue what they are doing. They pack people in Walmart & Costco and Target, etc.... and are worried about kids playing outdoor. You're drinking the koolaid buddy. Try to think a little more independently. Don't follow the likes of Garcetti and people with political agenda under the cover of science and wanting the best for the society. You need to get out there and live the life god has given you and stop complaining about the nature. Take all precautions but don't go into hiding and don't get manipulated by the "state"


----------



## Grace T. (May 30, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I just saw a local baseball training in Yorba Linda.  Also lots of private trainers (errr coaches) in parks this week.     June 15th is looking very real for OC.


The biggest impediment right now to the OC going at the same time as Ventura is the mask order.  While the OC is not as extreme as the LA County order, it does require masks any time you can't ensure the 6 ft distance, even if outside such as on the beach.  The OC sheriff has said they aren't going to enforce, but will educate, but that's still going to stop parks and rec, insurance providers, and Cal south from giving the greenlight without clarification on what's required.  The good news is the OC Supervisors are drilling down on it, trying to get to a policy that makes sense.  The bad news is its politics and so will take time....that piece has to be clarified before the greenlight is given and hopefully it comes together soon.  At least initially, it might require 6ft distancing between players in training such as individual squares, which I can't see lasting very long (some teams will cheat, pressuring other teams to cheat too).


----------



## dad4 (May 30, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The biggest impediment right now to the OC going at the same time as Ventura is the mask order.  While the OC is not as extreme as the LA County order, it does require masks any time you can't ensure the 6 ft distance, even if outside such as on the beach.  The OC sheriff has said they aren't going to enforce, but will educate, but that's still going to stop parks and rec, insurance providers, and Cal south from giving the greenlight without clarification on what's required.  The good news is the OC Supervisors are drilling down on it, trying to get to a policy that makes sense.  The bad news is its politics and so will take time....that piece has to be clarified before the greenlight is given and hopefully it comes together soon.  At least initially, it might require 6ft distancing between players in training such as individual squares, which I can't see lasting very long (some teams will cheat, pressuring other teams to cheat too).


There are things you can do.

All the cone work is fine.  Trapping and crossing drills work.  Most passing drills work, though maybe not rondos.  Obstacle courses are still fun.  Cloth masks are ok on cool days.  

It is not ideal, but masks and distance would be better than no practice.  

Just dont break all the rules and make them yank everyone's field permits.


----------



## Chalklines (May 30, 2020)

Covid19's getting stale. Country's on the brink of mass Civil disorder. Tensions escalating with China Daily and here we are in Petty California worried about face masks and social distancing. 

I've said it from the beginning if things don't get back to normal soon the country will self destruct. 

Sports are a very good distraction and need to resume quickly. People have zero form of entertainment at this point other than watching whatever agenda the news is pushing. 

What happens to animal when you cage it and take away its food/freedom/toys...... It's going to be pissed off when it gets out. Lawmakers are seeing this with the general population and at this point I have no doubt things will open up sooner then later. 

Wouldn't be supprised if August 1st comes around and we have ZERO restrictions.


----------



## Dargle (May 30, 2020)

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/story/2020-05-30/youth-sports-san-diego-county-gavin-newsom-kristin-gasper-soccer-bob-turner-cal-south-surf-cup



> “There are a lot of these kids who are going through some really, really, really tough emotional stuff right now,” said Bob Turner, executive director of the county’s largest youth soccer league and the new president of the Cal South, which oversees 272 clubs and 136,000 youth soccer players across Southern California. “They belong out there, on the fields.
> 
> “I’ve told my coaches: I don’t really care about soccer right now. I care about getting those kids back on the field for the social part of it. I know we’re going to be distanced at first, but they can still talk, they can still see each other, the coach can be a counselor of sorts. I don’t care about the Xs and Os. It’s much more about getting those kids back out there and seeing some positives.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose has returned (May 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Who said we don’t understand?
> 
> Trick question:
> If 75% of deaths are people over 65, what age are the other 25,000 deaths?
> ...


people that have other morbidities


----------



## lafalafa (May 30, 2020)

Dargle said:


> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/story/2020-05-30/youth-sports-san-diego-county-gavin-newsom-kristin-gasper-soccer-bob-turner-cal-south-surf-cup


Applaud SD for trying but Cal South should be doing more then hoping or riding on SD coattails.

Like usclub said in their return to play: "insurance is only in effect if the activities are consistent with health and safety requirements, guidelines, etc.

 Cal south, usclub, no one can insure things outside the guidelines so as the article says need "guidance"  from the state.


----------



## Copa9 (May 30, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> people that have other morbidities


Not all!


----------



## socalkdg (May 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> There are things you can do.
> 
> All the cone work is fine.  Trapping and crossing drills work.  Most passing drills work, though maybe not rondos.  Obstacle courses are still fun.  Cloth masks are ok on cool days.
> 
> ...


Daughter has been doing shooting drills with 4 girls plus her at keeper and easily keeping distance.  Could easily make that 8 plus a keeper.   Have another 8 do passing drills in groups of 4 in a different part of the field, you have 17 right there, no contact, all safely distanced.   Lets do that for 2-3 weeks starting now, see how that goes, then we start light scrimmages, play games by middle of July.     FYI I'd put Riverside County on the same time schedule as San Diego.  Maybe June 8th.


----------



## jimlewis (May 30, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Daughter has been doing shooting drills with 4 girls plus her at keeper and easily keeping distance.  Could easily make that 8 plus a keeper.   Have another 8 do passing drills in groups of 4 in a different part of the field, you have 17 right there, no contact, all safely distanced.   Lets do that for 2-3 weeks starting now, see how that goes, then we start light scrimmages, play games by middle of July.     FYI I'd put Riverside County on the same time schedule as San Diego.  Maybe June 8th.


Oh god here comes the forum police.  prepare to be called a cheater


----------



## Grace T. (May 30, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> Oh god here comes the forum police.  prepare to be called a cheater


 It's hard to say it's cheating unless the coach is involved, but shooting on the keeper is probably not going to be allowed (but a rule widely disregarded) at least initially.  The proposals in the other states mostly say that the players need to bring and play with their own balls.  Plus the keeper will have wet (hopefully not spit) on the gloves for them to properly work.

It's interesting what's happening in South Korea.  All the experts said we needed testing testing testing to contain the virus and avoid lockdowns.  But South Korea is going back into partial lockdown and the schools (after being reopened) are being shut in some regions.  In one school in Seoul, despite the mask requirements and despite the distancing put in place, an art teacher passed coronavirus to a kindergartner and now the schools in the area are closing.  Either we are going to open up, or we aren't and we'll just have to live with the consequences but we can't be constantly shutting down...school won't work that way and we won't be able to have a soccer season.  Either we take the risk or we don't.


----------



## Woobie06 (May 30, 2020)

Family is in Sedona this week....If you have not been...go...one of the most beautiful places I have been...mini family get  together...8 of us total so need for people to panic...no pool party or anything like that...

AZ is more open than CA and here are some of my observations....saw a dude in a pool wearing a mask...wish I had my phone to take a pic...not wearing gloves though....restaurants open....people wearing masks while waiting to be sat, they are seated and then take their masks off...and my favorite is not being allowed in an elevator because two people were already in with their masks on...husband and wife opposite sides of the elevator....they shut me out...made me sniff the under arms....I wonder if they wear masks in their rooms...I’m really curious how people come up with their personal pandemic/covid safety code...some of the stuff is very entertaining.  They are all just doing their part.

Anyway....my all-time is always when I pull up to a driver with a mask and gloves on....what???  How many people have masks on while posting?  Should we start a poll?


----------



## socalkdg (May 30, 2020)

So my daughter with 4 teammates wasn’t allowed to stop shots[no coaches as it looks like 14 year old girls know how to organize and social distance better than half of America] but at the same park 5 x 5 basketball was going on?


----------



## Kante (May 31, 2020)

After 100,000 coronavirus cases, it’s clearer where Californians are getting infected
					

As communities begin lifting restrictions on churches, schools and other large gatherings, the state’s major outbreaks offer clues to where health measures are most needed going forward.




					www.mercurynews.com
				




"For the same reason, California’s efforts to close down parks and other outdoor gathering spots may have been overkill, when the health officials should have been focusing more on controlling the spread in congregate living and work settings, experts say."


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> So my daughter with 4 teammates wasn’t allowed to stop shots[no coaches as it looks like 14 year old girls know how to organize and social distance better than half of America] but at the same park 5 x 5 basketball was going on?


Laguna was packed again yesterday and I mean bumper to bummer all on PCH and the sidewalks were crowded.  Everyone is laughing and enjoying a beautiful evening.  I then go home and what I saw on TV last night was not social distancing. People of all colors are pissed off.  Young people are frustrated and scared of their future.  I think everyone who went out yesterday to protest ((my friends kid was down in LA protesting peacefully, but he told his papa another group of some "white" girls came out of some vans with signs and screaming the way only girls can and yelling at cops in their faces with something else in mind)) should now stay home for 14 days.  Everyone is getting paid too from government stimulus and unemployment checks and some are just paid riot professionals and now they can start riots, fires and destroy property and get paid to do it, only in America can you get paid to do nothing during the day and then come out at night and cause destruction. I pray for peace, I really do.  I shared about the sh*t my bro Bruno with through in the 90s as an educated and pretty much perfect black man and he still had it harder than me and road blocks for job interviews and all that important stuff to survive on the planet.  However, he pushed hard and kicked ass and never made that an excuse and is a big time black principle today.  We had a long talk last night and we need to pray for everyone.  We really do.  We all need help to reboot this country.  I want fairness for everyone and I hope we can move closer to that direction in the USA!!!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 31, 2020)

June 1 is here and school is over in a week for all school districts. Trust me when I say that most of us will begin to get our kids to practice with other kids.   California covid has failed.  It’s been a slow burn that can last for 9 months and this might work in a lab experiment but not in real life.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

Kante said:


> After 100,000 coronavirus cases, it’s clearer where Californians are getting infected
> 
> 
> As communities begin lifting restrictions on churches, schools and other large gatherings, the state’s major outbreaks offer clues to where health measures are most needed going forward.
> ...


*All kids have been locked up for almost 3 months and no healthy kids are dying*.  My friend Bruno told me it's going to be very tough to teach in the fall too under the current plan.  CSU plan is for online in the fall but more teachers & parents are speaking up saying we need something better.  He told me of one idea I like. Have Fr and Soph go to school every other day and the Jr and Sr go the other days.  I like that.  My dd has volunteered to study online Mon-Fri and then show up for lunch, then ceramics class and then sports.  That is perfect schedule for my dd.   


*An outbreak of more than 1,100 infections among inmates and staff at a federal prison complex in Santa Barbara County is among the biggest concentrations of cases in the country.*
*The nearly 17,000 residents and workers infected in California’s skilled-nursing and residential care facilities for the elderly make up more than 16% of the state’s total COVID-19 cases.*
*The more than 2,000 who have died at those facilities make up more than half the state’s coronavirus deaths.*


----------



## Grace T. (May 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> June 1 is here and school is over in a week for all school districts. Trust me when I say that most of us will begin to get our kids to practice with other kids.   California covid has failed.  It’s been a slow burn that can last for 9 months and this might work in a lab experiment but not in real life.


Yesterday was the day social distancing died.  If it's o.k. to get together to protest peacefully (let alone riot and loot) why can't kids have graduations?  Why can't they go to camps?  Why can't they go to soccer practice?  Hell, given the size of these protests and lack of distancing why would we be worried about tournaments as big as Surf? If we're going to do that, then open it up and let's take our chances.  Kids have borne the brunt of this in the name of "saving grandma" but are the least vulnerable and it's not fair to them.  Open it up.  Let the kid's play.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yesterday was the day social distancing died.  If it's o.k. to get together to protest peacefully (let alone riot and loot) why can't kids have graduations?  Why can't they go to camps?  Why can't they go to soccer practice?  Hell, given the size of these protests and lack of distancing why would we be worried about tournaments as big as Surf? If we're going to do that, then open it up and let's take our chances.  Kids have borne the brunt of this in the name of "saving grandma" but are the least vulnerable and it's not fair to them.  Open it up.  Let the kid's play.


If the kids and young adults don;t play and exercise, they will find something else to do, like rioting and drugs and sex and alcohol and vaping.  16-22 young men are warriors in our history on this planet but not no more.  The "warriors" are at home doing nothing right now except playing violent video games with guns and war and the spoils of war.  Hate is the root and where all the fear and anger reside in the soul.


----------



## chiefs (May 31, 2020)

Open up immediately.  This is a total government overreach. Letting the asylum run amok. Biden staffers bailing out protestors, zero bail, suicide deaths in 4 weeks have been more than the death by virus in California, and the kids taken the brunt of this experiment.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Open up immediately.  This is a total government overreach. Letting the asylum run amok. Biden staffers bailing out protestors, zero bail, suicide deaths in 4 weeks have been more than the death by virus in California, and the kids taken the brunt of this experiment.


I was watching the mayor of LA live presser yesterday and someone asked him if the National Guard was going to be called and he said, "No Guard needed, LA is prepared because of the LA Riots in the 90s and were too good basically." As he's talking, the scene I'm watching on tv from LA is way out of control and listening to the mayor some more I realized that this guy is so out there and talking with zero conviction or something else is going on.  Plus he's saying we have the Corona to deal with on top of mass rioting and from his viewpoint most of the protesters were practicing social distances and where obeying his mask guidelines.  I told my wife this guy is drinking kool aid and if he doesn;t call the army to help asap he will have way more problems on his hands.  Sure enough, he called them up 2 hours later.  Now he should let the kids get back to school so they can learn and so they can play sports and then get a job someday like the rest of us.  If you dont want to work and contribute to our society, then their will be consequences for that.  It's a choice.  If a man don;t work, a man won;t eat is my motto.  We have politicians right now telling folks they will give them more money so they can sit out and not work until Jan 2021.  That is a bad idea imo.   Do these politicians actually believe that the youth will just sit around and be good little angels?  Play ball and get back to the basics or have riots is what I see right now.  So basically what we have today, is the healthy and law biding folks need to shelter in place and let the rioters and looters have all the fun and take and steal?  I saw lot's of smiles on some of those faces.  I watched interviews and some of these folks are pissed too and will kill and destroy for their cause of not wanting to work and contribute.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 31, 2020)

Covid just took a back seat.   This feels worse than the Rodney kings riots because we are combining health issues, social issues, and unemployment.  Our generation is leaving a mess to the youth.  My son told me “ your generation messed up this planet, you didn’t take care of the earth,  you didn’t take care of the race issues, and you guys are stuck  on political hatred”   He is so right.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Covid just took a back seat.   This feels worse than the Rodney kings riots because we are combining health issues, social issues, and unemployment.  Our generation is leaving a mess to the youth.  My son told me “ your generation messed up this planet, you didn’t take care of the earth,  you didn’t take care of the race issues, and you guys are stuck  on political hatred”   He is so right.


Tell your son it will get better but I wouldn;t place blame on anyone right now.  WE ALL need to help to make better.  This generation also inherited this country too and all the past sins.  I see hope   I would also say that this generation has done more for the planet than any other generation.  Lastly, tell him politics will never go away and it's bad right now.  It was bad in the 60s too.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

BTW, my best guess is training will start sooner rather than later


----------



## Chalklines (May 31, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yesterday was the day social distancing died.  If it's o.k. to get together to protest peacefully (let alone riot and loot) why can't kids have graduations?  Why can't they go to camps?  Why can't they go to soccer practice?  Hell, given the size of these protests and lack of distancing why would we be worried about tournaments as big as Surf? If we're going to do that, then open it up and let's take our chances.  Kids have borne the brunt of this in the name of "saving grandma" but are the least vulnerable and it's not fair to them.  Open it up.  Let the kid's play.


After yesterdays protests and riots you can't enforce social distancing..... It's over. Agree 100% open it up


----------



## BIGD (May 31, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yesterday was the day social distancing died.  If it's o.k. to get together to protest peacefully (let alone riot and loot) why can't kids have graduations?  Why can't they go to camps?  Why can't they go to soccer practice?  Hell, given the size of these protests and lack of distancing why would we be worried about tournaments as big as Surf? If we're going to do that, then open it up and let's take our chances.  Kids have borne the brunt of this in the name of "saving grandma" but are the least vulnerable and it's not fair to them.  Open it up.  Let the kid's play.


I do think we could get back to training but I just don’t think one summer without games and tournaments is the end of the world. Do we really rely this much on organized sports?  Is that really all there is to our kids lives?  I know we’ve taken this time to rediscover other interests like biking and fishing.  Who knows maybe our kids might actually look back on this time and remember it as the one summer of total freedom! The summer  they rode bikes, played outside, got to know their neighbors, discovered a new hobby, went to the beach, learned to surf, met friends to play at the park, made all the socially distanced birthday parties, spent the best quality time with their family.  I realize this may not be the reality for all kids but let’s not fool ourselves as most of us on this forum with kids in club soccer are middle to upper class families where this is a reality.


----------



## lafalafa (May 31, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> After yesterdays protests and riots you can't enforce social distancing..... It's over. Agree 100% open it up


curfew at 8pm to 530am in LA and many surrounding cities so I dunno what's over? National guard rolling around in armored vehicles. Now even more places are closed and people not going out to shop or eat.

Youth sports seems like a distant memory right now lots of others things to address first


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

BIGD said:


> I do think we could get back to training but I just don’t think one summer without games and tournaments is the end of the world. Do we really rely this much on organized sports?  Is that really all there is to our kids lives?  I know we’ve taken this time to rediscover other interests like biking and fishing.  Who knows maybe our kids might actually look back on this time and remember it as the one summer of total freedom! The summer  they rode bikes, played outside, got to know their neighbors, discovered a new hobby, went to the beach, learned to surf, met friends to play at the park, made all the socially distanced birthday parties, spent the best quality time with their family.  I realize this may not be the reality for all kids but let’s not fool ourselves as most of us on this forum with kids in club soccer are middle to upper class families where this is a reality.


Big D in the house.  I love offense and I always take risk bro.  Let the kids play ball.  Its time.  The rest who don;t want to play soccer and want to go fishing and bike riding and find new hobbies can go right ahead and do that too.  My dd is going to play top top soccer at the highest level soon with all the other risk takers.  I'm not sitting in my house anymore.  My dd and my wife get yelled at by the same people who are cheering on looters and rioters and actually told me it's their right and time for pay back.  Oh really?  I'm dead serious.  Were playing sports dude.  It's on.......lol!!


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> curfew at 8pm to 530am in LA and many surrounding cities so I dunno what's over? National guard rolling around in armored vehicles. Now even more places are closed and people not going out to shop or eat.
> 
> Youth sports seems like a distant memory right now lots of others things to address first


Not in OC.


----------



## Chalklines (May 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Not in OC.


LA County only... Mayor also pulled covid testing


----------



## lafalafa (May 31, 2020)

BIGD said:


> I do think we could get back to training but I just don’t think one summer without games and tournaments is the end of the world. Do we really rely this much on organized sports?  Is that really all there is to our kids lives?  I know we’ve taken this time to rediscover other interests like biking and fishing.  Who knows maybe our kids might actually look back on this time and remember it as the one summer of total freedom! The summer  they rode bikes, played outside, got to know their neighbors, discovered a new hobby, went to the beach, learned to surf, met friends to play at the park, made all the socially distanced birthday parties, spent the best quality time with their family.  I realize this may not be the reality for all kids but let’s not fool ourselves as most of us on this forum with kids in club soccer are middle to upper class families where this is a reality.


Kids need exercise, activities, fun, hanging out so if they can do that through other means yeah that helps.  Open those rec centers, fields, gyms, playgrounds up and they should be fine. 

Tourneys are about $$$ and youth soccer depends on those for revenue so something has to be done to balance that loss of revenue thus the hard push even if it seems questionable so soon.  Rushing back without a proper preseason or prep is a risk especially for the olders.


----------



## lafalafa (May 31, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> LA County only... Mayor also pulled covid testing


Well I'm in LA county so that's our reality and there are protest scheduled today in OC and other parts of socal.


----------



## Grace T. (May 31, 2020)

Sunday 9 am Balboa Park.  Son and I have been the only ones working out there for weeks.  Today parking lot crowded.  Full adult tackle football pickup game being organized, at least 60 players, plus families, BBQ, no masks.  Across the lot 2 baseball games going on, each about 15 people, no masks.  It's over.  Open it up.  Let them play.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> LA County only... Mayor also pulled covid testing


All the LA folks who are working their asses off to provide for their families, I hope it gets better for you.  I'm praying for you.  All those who see this as an opportunity for destruction, shame on you and I'm praying for you too.  All you PC folks and milk toast souls, wake the hell up and help stop this behavior.  Both unlawful actions are not right.  We have to have justice do its work, although justice is not always perfect and is not always where we need it to be because were all one big mess. I see it getting better and we have to go through some tough times unfortunately.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Well I'm in LA county so that's our reality and there are protest scheduled today in OC and other parts of socal.


Protest is all good with me.  Deal with those in your city causing all the problems.  I notice folks dressed not like their from LA.  Who came in to your city?


----------



## lafalafa (May 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Protest is all good with me.  Deal with those in your city causing all the problems.  I notice folks dressed not like their from LA.  Who came in to your city?


Yeah let's pray & hope for peacefully protests.  

LA ones started that way, we have extended family close to Fairfax and things escalated very quickly.

somebody's definitely organizing the protesters, there was definitely people outside locals showing up for opportunities and too loot.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 31, 2020)

BIGD said:


> I do think we could get back to training but I just don’t think one summer without games and tournaments is the end of the world. Do we really rely this much on organized sports?  Is that really all there is to our kids lives?  I know we’ve taken this time to rediscover other interests like biking and fishing.  Who knows maybe our kids might actually look back on this time and remember it as the one summer of total freedom! The summer  they rode bikes, played outside, got to know their neighbors, discovered a new hobby, went to the beach, learned to surf, met friends to play at the park, made all the socially distanced birthday parties, spent the best quality time with their family.  I realize this may not be the reality for all kids but let’s not fool ourselves as most of us on this forum with kids in club soccer are middle to upper class families where this is a reality.


Did you really just say that the kids will look back on this time with a smile? They couldn’t see their school friends for over 3 months and were forced to stay inside with no sports and nothing to do. Wow, you are so out of touch with what is going on. Kids love sports and it’s great for them, gives them something to do besides get in trouble, teaches teamwork, how to win/lose, overcome adversity, etc. Also, if you think sports aren’t that important....why are you on here. Quit the act.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 31, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Sunday 9 am Balboa Park.  Son and I have been the only ones working out there for weeks.  Today parking lot crowded.  Full adult tackle football pickup game being organized, at least 60 players, plus families, BBQ, no masks.  Across the lot 2 baseball games going on, each about 15 people, no masks.  It's over.  Open it up.  Let them play.


Agree! Everywhere I go in OC I see tons of people getting together and newsom is about to give guidelines for gyms. If you can open gyms, you can let kids have their sports back.


----------



## BIGD (May 31, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Did you really just say that the kids will look back on this time with a smile? They couldn’t see their school friends for over 3 months and were forced to stay inside with no sports and nothing to do. Wow, you are so out of touch with what is going on. Kids love sports and it’s great for them, gives them something to do besides get in trouble, teaches teamwork, how to win/lose, overcome adversity, etc. Also, if you think sports aren’t that important....why are you on here. Quit the act.


Lol...okay


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 31, 2020)

BIGD said:


> Lol...okay


About the response I’d expect from someone that just said what you did.


----------



## SoccerFan (May 31, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Not in OC.











						Protesters Chant We Cant Breathe, As Looting Breaks Out In OC
					

Protesters Chant We Cant Breathe In OC - Orange County, CA - Protests were held in Fullerton and Santa Ana, and looters broke into multiple stores, prompting police to fire tear gas.




					patch.com


----------



## been there (May 31, 2020)

I've been a member since maybe 2000. I haven't replied in maybe 10 years. But as a mom of a teenager I wish I could say my son's experience has been like bigd child. I think each of our experiences color our opinion of what covid-19 has been like for youth so if Big D's experience has been positive, good for him or her and all the people who shared that experience. My experience makes me cry for our youth. All of the structure I provided and sports keeping my son on the positive path has been lost in 2 months. Not saying we won't recover, but we haven taken several steps backwards. Really no joy in life right now for us. Hoping others have a different experience and that we are an unusual case. If things don't open up soon and kids aren't allowed to have the structure of school and sports I fear we will not make a recovery. I guess I was motivated to post just to remind people that everyone has a different experience with this and to be open to that idea.


----------



## lafalafa (May 31, 2020)

been there said:


> I've been a member since maybe 2000. I haven't replied in maybe 10 years. But as a mom of a teenager I wish I could say my son's experience has been like bigd child. I think each of our experiences color our opinion of what covid-19 has been like for youth so if Big D's experience has been positive, good for him or her and all the people who shared that experience. My experience makes me cry for our youth. All of the structure I provided and sports keeping my son on the positive path has been lost in 2 months. Not saying we won't recover, but we haven taken several steps backwards. Really no joy in life right now for us. Hoping others have a different experience and that we are an unusual case. If things don't open up soon and kids aren't allowed to have the structure of school and sports I fear we will not make a recovery. I guess I was motivated to post just to remind people that everyone has a different experience with this and to be open to that idea.


Thanks for sharing and keeping things real.

About a third of all usa people polled in a recent article i read are suffering for similar mental anguish due to the lockdowns, have no idea how accurate that is widespread but hope things improve soon for you and yours.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

SoccerFan said:


> Protesters Chant We Cant Breathe, As Looting Breaks Out In OC
> 
> 
> Protesters Chant We Cant Breathe In OC - Orange County, CA - Protests were held in Fullerton and Santa Ana, and looters broke into multiple stores, prompting police to fire tear gas.
> ...


I stand corrected.  Any riots and buildings burned?


----------



## BIGD (May 31, 2020)

been there said:


> I've been a member since maybe 2000. I haven't replied in maybe 10 years. But as a mom of a teenager I wish I could say my son's experience has been like bigd child. I think each of our experiences color our opinion of what covid-19 has been like for youth so if Big D's experience has been positive, good for him or her and all the people who shared that experience. My experience makes me cry for our youth. All of the structure I provided and sports keeping my son on the positive path has been lost in 2 months. Not saying we won't recover, but we haven taken several steps backwards. Really no joy in life right now for us. Hoping others have a different experience and that we are an unusual case. If things don't open up soon and kids aren't allowed to have the structure of school and sports I fear we will not make a recovery. I guess I was motivated to post just to remind people that everyone has a different experience with this and to be open to that idea.


While it hasn’t been easy and there have been challenges, If you have your health and you haven’t been ruined financially, things are okay.  If the worst thing our kids experience in their childhood is a break from organized sports and not seeing their friends, I think we are pretty lucky.  And a little adversity is good for them after all.  Let’s just have some perspective, there are worst things than this. 

I’m just a silver-lining kind of person.


----------



## Copa9 (May 31, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It's hard to say it's cheating unless the coach is involved, but shooting on the keeper is probably not going to be allowed (but a rule widely disregarded) at least initially.  The proposals in the other states mostly say that the players need to bring and play with their own balls.  Plus the keeper will have wet (hopefully not spit) on the gloves for them to properly work.
> 
> It's interesting what's happening in South Korea.  All the experts said we needed testing testing testing to contain the virus and avoid lockdowns.  But South Korea is going back into partial lockdown and the schools (after being reopened) are being shut in some regions.  In one school in Seoul, despite the mask requirements and despite the distancing put in place, an art teacher passed coronavirus to a kindergartner and now the schools in the area are closing.  Either we are going to open up, or we aren't and we'll just have to live with the consequences but we can't be constantly shutting down...school won't work that way and we won't be able to have a soccer season.  Either we take the risk or we don't.


It's all so interesting.  Let's hope we have an effective vaccine available by the end of 2021. Brazil just announced last night as they were sharing the success of saving a baby that had been on a ventilator for over 30 days, that they have had 25 babies under 12 months die from covid. Sad.


----------



## Copa9 (May 31, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Open up immediately.  This is a total government overreach. Letting the asylum run amok. Biden staffers bailing out protestors, zero bail, suicide deaths in 4 weeks have been more than the death by virus in California, and the kids taken the brunt of this experiment.


Please quote your source about suicide deaths in 4 weeks being more than the covid deaths.  Don't forget to deduct the average number of sucides in past year for this time of year.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 31, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Please quote your source about suicide deaths in 4 weeks being more than the covid deaths.  Don't forget to deduct the average number of sucides in past year for this time of year.


Don;t be a troll Copa.  I learned from my past mistakes.  Stop hijacking the thread dude.....lol!!!


----------



## Copa9 (May 31, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yesterday was the day social distancing died.  If it's o.k. to get together to protest peacefully (let alone riot and loot) why can't kids have graduations?  Why can't they go to camps?  Why can't they go to soccer practice?  Hell, given the size of these protests and lack of distancing why would we be worried about tournaments as big as Surf? If we're going to do that, then open it up and let's take our chances.  Kids have borne the brunt of this in the name of "saving grandma" but are the least vulnerable and it's not fair to them.  Open it up.  Let the kid's play.





SoccerGuru said:


> Did you really just say that the kids will look back on this time with a smile? They couldn’t see their school friends for over 3 months and were forced to stay inside with no sports and nothing to do. Wow, you are so out of touch with what is going on. Kids love sports and it’s great for them, gives them something to do besides get in trouble, teaches teamwork, how to win/lose, overcome adversity, etc. Also, if you think sports aren’t that important....why are you on here. Quit the act.


T


----------



## Chalklines (May 31, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Please quote your source about suicide deaths in 4 weeks being more than the covid deaths.  Don't forget to deduct the average number of sucides in past year for this time of year.


This can go both ways....Throw out all deaths of Covid19 patients 65 and over and all the others with underlying health conditions........lets not play this way


----------



## Grace T. (May 31, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> It's all so interesting.  Let's hope we have an effective vaccine available by the end of 2021. Brazil just announced last night as they were sharing the success of saving a baby that had been on a ventilator for over 30 days, that they have had 25 babies under 12 months die from covid. Sad.


Small hijack here on why it may be hitting Brazil so hard.  We know in both Europe and the US that this has been hitting minority communities disproportionately harder than white communities (whether African descended, Hispanic with Native American blood, or Arabic).  Brazil's population is very much African descended.  They also have problems in the flavellas with overcrowding.  In fact, very dark skin people have been getting hit the hardest by COVID.  The working theory it's because of Vitamin D (or some characteristic associated with Vitamin D production) deficiencies, and dark skin inhibits the production of vitamin D based on exposure to the sun.  Indeed, even in Brazil darker skin individuals have been hit harder than mixed, lighter African or white populations.  And Brazil has been hit harder than mixed Native American blood people in the rest of South America (which also has the misfortune of drifting into hard winter, where the sunlight isn't very strong).

If this theory is correct, the African American community in the United States is especially vulnerable to COVID transmission.  It makes the fact that a large African American contigent participated in the protests concerning, and if COVID is trasmissible by this type of close night time contact in the open air (the anti-lockdown protests did not result in a large spike) it might lead to a spike in the coming weeks.


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 31, 2020)

BIGD said:


> "Necessity is the mother of invention".  I'm hopeful some good will come out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From 2012...
"But a number of entrepreneurs and public school leaders have been experimenting with new technologies and new ways to apply them (which I have been studying for six years at Harvard and now at the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation) that show real promise of delivering the kinds of productivity gains that so many other sectors have achieved. A new generation of sophisticated adaptive courseware and schools that blend the best of teacher- and computer-delivered instruction are making personalized-learning approaches feasible and affordable, not as a replacement for teachers but as a way to give them the tools they need to become dramatically more effective.

Personalized learning is not a new idea, and its value is well established: Research shows  that individually tutored students perform two standard deviations higher than (or better than 98% of) their traditionally taught peers. Adaptive software makes personalized learning practical through a combination of data analysis and pattern recognition technology—something like a more sophisticated version of Netflix’s recommendation engine—which tailors instruction by offering up different content and exercises depending on how students did on the previous one."










						Rethinking School
					

Reprint: R1203E Economists have found that the higher a country’s academic test scores, the faster its GDP grows. That puts the United States’ perennially mediocre test scores in a particularly ominous light. Progress is being made, says Childress, of the Gates Foundation, but at the rate even...




					hbr.org
				





rainbow_unicorn said:


> Cheaters will easily find a way around that.


It was interesting that they made her walk around with her computer to show that no one was in the room.  I asked what would happen if she had to go to the bathroom and they said it was not necessary for her to take her computer in the bathroom though many people had done it.  LOL    They are open note tests too.


----------



## blam (May 31, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> My son told me “ your generation messed up this planet, you didn’t take care of the earth, you didn’t take care of the race issues, and you guys are stuck on political hatred” He is so right.


Remind him. Our generation were the ones who created Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 31, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> It's all so interesting.  Let's hope we have an effective vaccine available by the end of 2021.


End of 2021? By then we may have herd immunity the "Spanish Flu" way. No bueno. There's a chance we have a vaccine by the end of this year. As long as we are hoping, that's what I'll hope for.

Quoting Bourla the  CEO from Pfizer:

When queried about specific timeline expectations for having such data on effectiveness and safety, Bourla said: "If things go well and the stars are aligned, we will have enough evidence of safety and efficacy for us to feel comfortable, for the Food and Drug Administration to feel comfortable, and for the European Medicines Agency to feel comfortable, to have a vaccine around the end of October."









						Industry Leaders Provide an Update on COVID-19 Vaccine Progress
					

A number of biopharmaceutical industry leaders met in a virtual press conference today to outline progress in COVID-19 vaccine development. Here's what they had to say.




					www.technologynetworks.com


----------



## gkmom (Jun 1, 2020)

I will admit that when this pandemic first started I was a little relieved that everything was shut down since my son and husband have asthma. I was pretty scared of them getting the virus. I now realize that the mental health of our kids have big implications as well, and am ready for my son to be back in soccer! I am heartbroken over the recent events with George Floyd, but hope all of the protests don't delay youth sports getting started


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 1, 2020)

blam said:


> Remind him. Our generation were the ones who created Facebook and Instagram.


That’s right.   Great inventions! 
Facebook: no reason to call your friends 
Instagram: instacrack for kids. No need to socialize or read. Just look at pictures all day.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 1, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> That’s right.   Great inventions!
> Facebook: no reason to call your friends
> Instagram: instacrack for kids. No need to socialize or read. Just look at pictures all day.


Dont forget Twitter. Looters/Protesters using it to organize


----------



## FriscoSoccer04 (Jun 1, 2020)

1st scrimmages for tryouts yesterday in North Texas.  man it was good to get them back playing something similar to soccer.  Solar 04 ECNL team is shaping up...   so no chance Surf happens?   Too early for Cali?


----------



## oh canada (Jun 1, 2020)

Did anyone watch the NASA/Spacex telecast of the launch on YouTube?  Seeing and listening to all of the brilliant engineers of Gen X and Millennial generations--women, minorities, etc.--was a visible reminder that yes, progress has been made here and in Canada.

Now is a good time to show "Remember the Titans" to your kids if they have not seen it already.  

If you really want to get into the weeds of reopening, take a look at the 3-phase approach recommended by NFHS:


			https://www.nfhs.org/media/3812287/2020-nfhs-guidance-for-opening-up-high-school-athletics-and-activities-nfhs-smac-may-15_2020-final.pdf
		


Soccer is a "moderate risk" activity.  There is a lot to consider.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 1, 2020)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> 1st scrimmages for tryouts yesterday in North Texas.  man it was good to get them back playing something similar to soccer.  Solar 04 ECNL team is shaping up...   so no chance Surf happens?   Too early for Cali?


Officially, surf is still on.

Unofficially, LA was having a rough time with covid even before the riots.  Not sure how much that affects San Diego, but it certainly doesn't help.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Officially, surf is still on.
> 
> Unofficially, LA was having a rough time with covid even before the riots.  Not sure how much that affects San Diego, but it certainly doesn't help.


Being a nocal dad of 4, when is payment due to "lock" in your spot?  How many tiers this year?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2020)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> 1st scrimmages for tryouts yesterday in North Texas.  man it was good to get them back playing something similar to soccer.  Solar 04 ECNL team is shaping up...   so no chance Surf happens?   Too early for Cali?


Damn you! ;-). Too soon for us in NorCal. Santa Clara county still in phase 2 - That would be MVLA and the old Quakes, new BA to you guys.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Damn you! ;-). Too soon for us in NorCal. Santa Clara county still in phase 2 - That would be MVLA and the old Quakes, new BA to you guys.


Oh yeah, Thorns also, who else am I missing that you guys may have played?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> 1st scrimmages for tryouts yesterday in North Texas.  man it was good to get them back playing something similar to soccer.  Solar 04 ECNL team is shaping up...   so no chance Surf happens?   Too early for Cali?


Mask soccer?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Mask soccer?


I was just telling my wife that in Texas they are having scrimmages and we are discussing the possibility of trainings with social distancing and masks. There appears to be some truth in that Texas marketing motto I remember, "Texas, it's like a whole other country".


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 1, 2020)

FYI...









						Several cadets brought back for graduation at West Point test positive for Covid-19 | CNN Politics
					

About 15 cadets from the US Military Academy Class of 2020 who were brought back for graduation where President Donald Trump is scheduled to give the commencement address have tested positive for coronavirus, according to a US Army spokesperson.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 1, 2020)

high school baseball and softball back in Iowa 









						HS baseball and softball return to play in Iowa
					

High school baseball and softball returned to play in Iowa on Monday for the first time since being shut down because of the coronavirus pandemic in March.




					www.espn.com


----------



## jimlewis (Jun 1, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> FYI...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15/1000.  fyi, thats nothing and expected as testing increases.  seriously you are ignorant for posting that here.  go take this to the "good news thread" because that low of a number of asymptomatic cases is good news.  now go back to hiding under your bed.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I was just telling my wife that in Texas they are having scrimmages and we are discussing the possibility of trainings with social distancing and masks. There appears to be some truth in that Texas marketing motto I remember, "Texas, it's like a whole other country".


I love so much about Texas.  It seems more free and less taxes and everyone seems cool with each for the most part.  When my dd played in the US Youth National Championships in Frisco back in late July 2017, it was hot but not unplayable.  It was adversity for the socal folks.  We stepped up and played tough soccer and won it all.  No excuses if you want to be be #1 in the country   Incredible fields too and I mean that 100%   If I was king for the day, I would have practice at 7am or 8pm in the summer.  I will also say the people there were so nice to us.  Lastly, we went to big screen movie plex place for $5.  Big chairs and big screen and big gulps.  Basically, everyone is big and done right.  I loved my time there.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 1, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> 15/1000.  fyi, thats nothing and expected as testing increases.  seriously you are ignorant for posting that here.  go take this to the "good news thread" because that low of a number of asymptomatic cases is good news.  now go back to hiding under your bed.


You’ve done so well for someone with your education level.... and bless your heart...you are still special in your own way.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I love so much about Texas.  It seems more free and less taxes and everyone seems cool with each for the most part.  When my dd played in the US Youth National Championships in Frisco back in late July 2017, it was hot but not unplayable.  It was adversity for the socal folks.  We stepped up and played tough soccer and won it all.  No excuses if you want to be be #1 in the country   Incredible fields too and I mean that 100%   If I was king for the day, I would have practice at 7am or 8pm in the summer.  I will also say the people there were so nice to us.  Lastly, we went to big screen movie plex place for $5.  Big chairs and big screen and big gulps.  Basically, everyone is big and done right.  I loved my time there.


and Brisket


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> and Brisket


I had steak every day for fours days and its was soooooo good


----------



## dad4 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I had steak every day for fours days and its was soooooo good


Careful with all that red meat.   Heart disease is a risk factor for covid.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> T


the


kickingandscreaming said:


> End of 2021? By then we may have herd immunity the "Spanish Flu" way. No bueno. There's a chance we have a vaccine by the end of this year. As long as we are hoping, that's what I'll hope for.
> 
> Quoting Bourla the  CEO from Pfizer:
> 
> ...


.


Chalklines said:


> This can go both ways....Throw out all deaths of Covid19 patients 65 and over and all the others with underlying health conditions........lets not play this way


Sadly, suicides happen all the time, Capo school district had several this school year before covid.  Covid-19 is a new virus that health officials are trying to reduce the impact on our health.  All you have to do is look at the new "hot spot" Brazil, to see what is happening.  Just yesterday after announcing how they had saved a baby with covid who had been on a ventilator for over 30 days, they announced they had twenty-five babies under 12 months die from covid.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Mask soccer?


No masks.    
During phase 2 prior to this we had to do social distance practices.   Everyone in their own 5 yard box doing soccer drills etc.  But not sure it made much of a difference as they were all catching up on the sideline chatting it up etc prior so anyway.  

glad to be in this next phase.

full week of tryouts this week all with lots of scrimmages

I grew up in Oklahoma but got to Texas as fast as I could. Been here for 20 years and definitely enjoy it here.
If you guys come back here for one of those ECNL showcases at the FC Dallas complex in Frisco give me a call we live right down the street.   I smoke a great Brisket and make some awesome steaks on my Kamado Joe smoker.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 1, 2020)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> No masks.
> During phase 2 prior to this we had to do social distance practices.   Everyone in their own 5 yard box doing soccer drills etc.  But not sure it made much of a difference as they were all catching up on the sideline chatting it up etc prior so anyway.
> 
> glad to be in this next phase.
> ...


 I keep saying, if you have the means, get out of SoCal ASAP.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2020)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> If you guys come back here for one of those ECNL showcases at the FC Dallas complex in Frisco give me a call we live right down the street.   I smoke a great Brisket and make some awesome steaks on my Kamado Joe smoker.


I'll start lobbying the coach for a Dallas Showcase.


----------



## wc_baller (Jun 1, 2020)

In Northern California, I just got an email today from my County Supervisor that included this:  "*Santa Clara County Health Officer Dr. Sara Cody, along with the health officers in four other Bay Area counties and the City of Berkeley, today announced a further easing of the shelter-in-place order.

Outdoor dining at restaurants, in-store retail shopping, recreational activities that do not include physical contact, such as swimming, and outdoor gatherings of up to 25 people for religious services or cultural ceremonies will be allowed starting on Friday, June 5*. "

I'm guessing that our club will start training in small groups in the next week or two.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 1, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> the
> 
> .
> 
> Sadly, suicides happen all the time, Capo school district had several this school year before covid.  Covid-19 is a new virus that health officials are trying to reduce the impact on our health.  All you have to do is look at the new "hot spot" Brazil, to see what is happening.  Just yesterday after announcing how they had saved a baby with covid who had been on a ventilator for over 30 days, they announced they had twenty-five babies under 12 months die from covid.











						Coronavirus pandemic could cause over 150,000 'deaths of despair,' study finds
					

As the death toll inflicted by coronvirus pandemic continues to climb in California, the...




					www.sfgate.com
				




suicides happening at a much faster pace then China virus.


----------



## wc_baller (Jun 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Coronavirus pandemic could cause over 150,000 'deaths of despair,' study finds
> 
> 
> As the death toll inflicted by coronvirus pandemic continues to climb in California, the...
> ...


Huh? You might want to read that article again. The article you posted says, "Researchers at WBT looked at nine different unemployment scenarios, and found that additional "deaths of despair" over the 181,686 in 2018 could range from 27,644 to 154,037 from 2020-29". That's over a ten year span. The virus has killed over 100,000 in  just over 4 months.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 1, 2020)

Well, I've been given a curfew.  Dang.

It seems a bit redundant since I am still under the stay at home order.

Covid19 what ?


----------



## chiefs (Jun 1, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Huh? You might want to read that article again. The article you posted says, "Researchers at WBT looked at nine different unemployment scenarios, and found that additional "deaths of despair" over the 181,686 in 2018 could range from 27,644 to 154,037 from 2020-29". That's over a ten year span. The virus has killed over 100,000 in  just over 4 months.







__





						Coronavirus impact: Suicides on the rise amid shelter-in-place order, Bay Area medical professionals say | abc7news.com
					

Doctors at John Muir Medical Center in Walnut Creek say they have seen more deaths by suicide during this quarantine period than deaths from the COVID-19 virus.




					abc7news.com
				





wc_baller said:


> Huh? You might want to read that article again. The article you posted says, "Researchers at WBT looked at nine different unemployment scenarios, and found that additional "deaths of despair" over the 181,686 in 2018 could range from 27,644 to 154,037 from 2020-29". That's over a ten year span. The virus has killed over 100,000 in  just over 4 months.


The numbers are unprecedented

"We've never seen numbers like this, in such a short period of time," he said. "I mean we've seen a year's worth of suicide attempts in the last four weeks."




__





						Coronavirus impact: Suicides on the rise amid shelter-in-place order, Bay Area medical professionals say | abc7news.com
					

Doctors at John Muir Medical Center in Walnut Creek say they have seen more deaths by suicide during this quarantine period than deaths from the COVID-19 virus.




					abc7news.com


----------



## chiefs (Jun 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wc_baller (Jun 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said "suicides happening at a much faster pace then China virus," which is untrue. The numbers in the previous article you previously posted even shows that your statement is completely incorrect.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 1, 2020)

chiefs said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from a single doctor in the Walnut Creek, Alamo area.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Well, I've been given a curfew.  Dang.
> 
> It seems a bit redundant since I am still under the stay at home order.
> 
> Covid19 what ?


I told my 50 year old buddy from HB he better be home by 8pm and be in bed.  Sad!!!!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 1, 2020)

ok so trying to get this post back on track. Texas and AZ are practicing in full and I am hearing OC is back next week. Bay area? Colorado? (@MileHighDad) How about Vegas?


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 1, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> ok so trying to get this post back on track. Texas and AZ are practicing in full and I am hearing OC is back next week. Bay area? Colorado? (@MileHighDad) How about Vegas?


Ontrack....There tipping cows in Iowa but this is Socal 

Very few people are paying attention to opening anything up at the moment, will next week be any different?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> ok so trying to get this post back on track. Texas and AZ are practicing in full and I am hearing OC is back next week. Bay area? Colorado? (@MileHighDad) How about Vegas?


Bay Area? I think wc_baller's post on p. 26 that we will be back at it on some level in a week or two is reasonable. It seems optimistic to me now, but, things are moving quickly and there is some anecdotal evidence (GA and some doctors in Italy) that the people they are seeing who have the virus, aren't as ill. Hospitalizations are way down.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 1, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> That was from a single doctor in the Walnut Creek, Alamo area.


So are you more afraid of the mental effects for a teenager or do you think the virus is worse for them?  I can send more articles on lockdown and It’s correlation with teenage suicides.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Careful with all that red meat.   Heart disease is a risk factor for covid.


I have no fear.  I'm more afraid of a great white nibbling on my toes when I go surfing........Today was awesome btw.  I got a haircut for the first time in 8 months and I went to the beach to just chill.  My wife is vegan so very little meat in my casa.  We do eat some fish that I catch spear fishing sometimes.  Did you get any information on Surf Cup?


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 1, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> ok so trying to get this post back on track. Texas and AZ are practicing in full and I am hearing OC is back next week. Bay area? Colorado? (@MileHighDad) How about Vegas?


Hearing there are discussions in Ventura County now too.  Now there are additional problems with LA County, San Bernardino, and Riverside as you can't hold practices if there are evening curfews so the protests have to be resolved before then.  With the President's pledge and the media's outcry, both sides seem to be digging in instead of resolving quickly.  And if there's a spike as a result the authorities will try to push back (but will get push back in return...in DC they've already pushed back due to a spike, probably too early to be a result of the protests).  OC is in a bit a tricky zone that some cities have curfews and problems, and there is still the unresolved mask issue.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Jun 1, 2020)

We are a Vertura County club. We were told very recently to wait until after July 4th at least. This is despite the recent openings of society out here.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 1, 2020)

1dad2boys said:


> We are a Vertura County club. We were told very recently to wait until after July 4th at least. This is despite the recent openings of society out here.


Agree.  A lot of things still have to fall in place.  State sign off, county sign off, city sign off, parks and rec signoff (if you are at a school forget it...alternate practice site), CalSouth needs to roll out procedures, CalSouth needs to put insurance in place, and (if you have one) curfews need to be done, and we now get to wait to see if there's another spike.  It's still weeks away, but hopefully not as far as July 4 in VC (though that wouldn't shock me either).  And then it's for the joy of distanced practices at first.  But the wheels are beginning to turn.

My son's VC school was hoping for signoff for an outdoor graduation of less than 20 students (or alternatively 2 blocks of 10), held outdoors, students only, distanced and with masks .  There were discussion and they were hoping to getting approval, but as of Monday still no.


----------



## soccerfan123 (Jun 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Agree.  A lot of things still have to fall in place.  State sign off, county sign off, city sign off, parks and rec signoff (if you are at a school forget it...alternate practice site), CalSouth needs to roll out procedures, CalSouth needs to put insurance in place, and (if you have one) curfews need to be done, and we now get to wait to see if there's another spike.  It's still weeks away, but hopefully not as far as July 4 in VC (though that wouldn't shock me either).  And then it's for the joy of distanced practices at first.  But the wheels are beginning to turn.
> 
> My son's VC school was hoping for signoff for an outdoor graduation of less than 20 students (or alternatively 2 blocks of 10), held outdoors, students only, distanced and with masks .  There were discussion and they were hoping to getting approval, but as of Monday still no.


thanks for the informations. I hoping all our kids can get back to soccer real soon


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Agree.  A lot of things still have to fall in place.  State sign off, county sign off, city sign off, parks and rec signoff (if you are at a school forget it...alternate practice site), CalSouth needs to roll out procedures, CalSouth needs to put insurance in place, and (if you have one) curfews need to be done, and we now get to wait to see if there's another spike.  It's still weeks away, but hopefully not as far as July 4 in VC (though that wouldn't shock me either).  And then it's for the joy of distanced practices at first.  But the wheels are beginning to turn.
> 
> My son's VC school was hoping for signoff for an outdoor graduation of less than 20 students (or alternatively 2 blocks of 10), held outdoors, students only, distanced and with masks .  There were discussion and they were hoping to getting approval, but as of Monday still no.





Grace T. said:


> Agree.  A lot of things still have to fall in place.  State sign off, county sign off, city sign off, parks and rec signoff (if you are at a school forget it...alternate practice site), CalSouth needs to roll out procedures, CalSouth needs to put insurance in place, and (if you have one) curfews need to be done, and we now get to wait to see if there's another spike.  It's still weeks away, but hopefully not as far as July 4 in VC (though that wouldn't shock me either).  And then it's for the joy of distanced practices at first.  But the wheels are beginning to turn.
> 
> My son's VC school was hoping for signoff for an outdoor graduation of less than 20 students (or alternatively 2 blocks of 10), held outdoors, students only, distanced and with masks .  There were discussion and they were hoping to getting approval, but as of Monday still no.


Well isn't that sensible and science-based...  Perhaps schools should start holding their graduations inside Target, Home Depot or now the mall.  Apparently those locales are impervious to COVID transmission provided one wears a bandanna covering one's mouth, but not nose - even in groups quite a bit larger than 10.  I am so impressed by Target and Home Depot and how they manage to hold the virus at bay while the great outdoors and the aisles of poor Best Buy remain dangerously infectious.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 2, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> ok so trying to get this post back on track. Texas and AZ are practicing in full and I am hearing OC is back next week. Bay area? Colorado? (@MileHighDad) How about Vegas?


We have official practices scheduled this week. Past couple of weeks we had small unofficial practices, however, they left our county and had the popo remind them that they were in a group of 10+. Tryouts for Real CO will take place the week of 6/15.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I told my 50 year old buddy from HB he better be home by 8pm and be in bed.  Sad!!!!


6pm in our city and 6pm LA county wide starting tomorrow.   Things have taken a uturn away form Covid 19 to #BlackoutTuesday


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 2, 2020)

jpeter said:


> 6pm in our city and 6pm LA county wide starting tomorrow.   Things have taken a uturn away form Covid 19 to #BlackoutTuesday


 Sad! Stay safe out there.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 2, 2020)

Supervisors OK Request To Newsom Allowing More Facilities To Reopen
					

The supervisors' request — to be made in the form of a letter to Gov. Gavin Newsom — also includes seeking more leeway to allow the reopening of wineries, breweries, churches, theme parks, youth sports facilities, charter and fishing boats and public swimming pools.




					www.kpbs.org
				



Fingers crossed


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 2, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Supervisors OK Request To Newsom Allowing More Facilities To Reopen
> 
> 
> The supervisors' request — to be made in the form of a letter to Gov. Gavin Newsom — also includes seeking more leeway to allow the reopening of wineries, breweries, churches, theme parks, youth sports facilities, charter and fishing boats and public swimming pools.
> ...


Yeah pressure is on LA county presented some plans & new guidelines for reopening sports venues and parks today. A 4 phase plan, first two no spectators, limited and then full capacity.  

News report noted county  parks will be ready to begin to reopen between mid June and July 1st but they are still working on a specific path with timelines to reopen schools, day camps, and other activities for summer & fall.

With everyone boarding things up let's hope things calm down soon so we can get back.


----------



## lancer (Jun 2, 2020)

back to the op - Just ran into a well known so cal club coach with a dozen u-littles at Yorba regional park.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 3, 2020)

lancer said:


> back to the op - Just ran into a well known so cal club coach with a dozen u-littles at Yorba regional park.


I saw a team practicing at another park in Yorba Linda too.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 3, 2020)

What makes absolutely no sense based on the facts we know is that enclosed hair salons are open but sports teams that play outside do not have a start up time anytime soon.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 3, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> What makes absolutely no sense based on the facts we know is that enclosed hair salons are open but sports teams that play outside do not have a start up time anytime soon.


What Sense?

Protesters trying everyday now, bunch in OC today.  Spread is now worldwide with no end in sight.

Noticed those early June hopefully tryouts now are pushed back two weeks with TBA location notices still so will return to train or play start before July now with everything thats going on?


----------



## watfly (Jun 3, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> What makes absolutely no sense based on the facts we know is that enclosed hair salons are open but sports teams that play outside do not have a start up time anytime soon.


It's what happens when politicians cherry pick which rights you're allowed to exercise.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 3, 2020)

chiefs said:


> So are you more afraid of the mental effects for a teenager or do you think the virus is worse for them?  I can send more articles on lockdown and It’s correlation with teenage suicides.


I think it depends on the teen.  If your teen is only watching tv and playing forte nite and are lonely,  then it is a real problem and those teens should be watched for mental illness and parents should definitely seek counseling for them.   Our teens are enjoying this time, zoom time with friends, cooking, creating games, painting, reading and rereading old favorites, enjoying sleeping in, setting their own schedule, keeping their class work up and yes some forte nite and tv.  Also looking forward to training and games.  They are the type that are rarely bored, they are always finding things to do. If a teen is in crisis, definitely get help.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's what happens when politicians cherry pick which rights you're allowed to exercise.


From what I understand there are strict protocols in place, masks, gloves, staying in car until beautician comes to car to get you,  including clients signing waivers releasing salon and beautician of all responsibility if client gets sick. Also, it is a matter of economics for the salons and personnel.  A lot of coaches have other jobs, some don't but the impact maybe not quite as high. There was probably a lot of discussion about how to do it.


----------



## watfly (Jun 3, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I think it depends on the teen.  If your teen is only watching tv and playing forte nite and are lonely,  then it is a real problem and those teens should be watched for mental illness and parents should definitely seek counseling for them.   Our teens are enjoying this time, zoom time with friends, cooking, creating games, painting, reading and rereading old favorites, enjoying sleeping in, setting their own schedule, keeping their class work up and yes some forte nite and tv.  Also looking forward to training and games.  They are the type that are rarely bored, they are always finding things to do. If a teen is in crisis, definitely get help.


Your kids are fortunate to have the resources to do those activities, but many families don't have those resources or the parents to encourage those activities (although I suspect most Club soccer parents do).  The lockdown is disproportionately harming underprivileged and disadvantaged children and teens.

I'm lucky that both my kids have zero interest in gaming and prefer outdoor activities.  My son is having the time of his life, but we're somewhat flexible in regards to the Covid dictates.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> It's what happens when politicians cherry pick which rights you're allowed to exercise.


Do I have a right to host a rave party this summer with 5,000 attendees?

Normally, that is well within my rights.  This year, politicians have decided that I do not have that right.  

Are you saying that I should be allowed to host my party?  Five days indoors at the convention center, AC on full blast so everyone can dance.  It will be epic.


----------



## watfly (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Do I have a right to host a rave party this summer with 5,000 attendees?
> 
> Normally, that is well within my rights.  This year, politicians have decided that I do not have that right.
> 
> Are you saying that I should be allowed to host my party?  Five days indoors at the convention center, AC on full blast so everyone can dance.  It will be epic.


Sounds like a blast, Straw Man.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 3, 2020)

watfly said:


> Sounds like a blast, Straw Man.


Not a straw man.

A straw man is when I out forward n argument and pretend it is yours.

This is a reduction to absurdity.  Taking something you did say, and showing that it has implications that even you do not support.

Neither of us believes that politicians should not have canceled this summer’s large rave parties.  We both believe that it was right of them to curtail our rights in that case.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Do I have a right to host a rave party this summer with 5,000 attendees?
> 
> Normally, that is well within my rights.  This year, politicians have decided that I do not have that right.
> 
> Are you saying that I should be allowed to host my party?  Five days indoors at the convention center, AC on full blast so everyone can dance.  It will be epic.


Political convention?  Does it matter if the Democrat one is allowed to go on but not the Republican?
What about something smaller...a wedding?  Not as big as a protest, outdoors, masks everyone but the bride and groom...more or less important than the protest?
A graduation with the same conditions?  Make any difference if it's a rich private school or a poor inner city one?  Make any difference if it's seniors who won't ever see each other again?
How about a funeral?  Many people around the country were unable to say goodbye to their friends and relatives.
How about a business earned over a life time?  O.k. to let it fail but the protestors are fine?
What about the kid's education?  Make any difference if it's a rich private school, or a Latino one in an area with little internet connectivity?
What about an elective medical procedure that might cure pain or catch cancer?  Many areas said that wasn't o.k. either.
What about the right to worship?  Last night in New York the police harassed a Jewish service but the protests went on.
What about a mental health break in the park? Moms were chased away and people scolded for playing with their kids.  Make any difference if the people don't have yards?
Then there's our fearless leaders who carved out exceptions for themselves for building a house (C. Cuomo), a haircut (lightfoot), childcare (Cummings), a booty call (Fergueson), going to a cabin (Trudeau), golf (Obama), getting a boat out of drydock (Whitmer), sending family away (Pritzker) or exercising (De Blasio).
It's either all o.k. or none of it, including youth soccer.  We either get to decide ourselves or we don't.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Political convention?  Does it matter if the Democrat one is allowed to go on but not the Republican?
> What about something smaller...a wedding?  Not as big as a protest, outdoors, masks everyone but the bride and groom...more or less important than the protest?
> A graduation with the same conditions?  Make any difference if it's a rich private school or a poor inner city one?  Make any difference if it's seniors who won't ever see each other again?
> How about a funeral?  Many people around the country were unable to say goodbye to their friends and relatives.
> ...


My view is that we needed a line, but they drew the wrong one.  As you note, some of our elected leaders are hypocrites.  The other choice is unelected bureaucrats, and some of them are hypocrites, too.

I agree that it is time to move the line. I cant agree that there never should have been any restrictions, or that it is time to go back to full stadiums.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My view is that we needed a line, but they drew the wrong one.  As you note, some of our elected leaders are hypocrites.  The other choice is unelected bureaucrats, and some of them are hypocrites, too.
> 
> I agree that it is time to move the line. I cant agree that there never should have been any restrictions, or that it is time to go back to full stadiums.


Or it's called hypocrisy.  Or, you pay your business and city tax for police protection as a business owner and when you call the police no one shows up.  I won;t mention his name but a certain business owner tried to open a week too early in Santa Monica during Corona.  He was arrested and handcuffed.  The next week, looters looted his gym in front of the same police officers that arrested him and they did nothing.  Nothing!!!  Why?  Plus, no one was practicing what you dad of 4 have preached to us.  That is a huge problem that is the smoking gun and why this has been too heavy handedness and the heavys have been left leaning politicians who don;t practice what they preach and are on record saying they hate rich business owners.  The fact is, most "rich" business owners are not rich at all.  They actually were providing jobs for people and now no more jobs to offer and it's all t fault too.  Wow, you can;t make this stuff up.  I can see, can you see?  I hope our former President can speak with love and hope.  Let's see what he has to say daddy o


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My view is that we needed a line, but they drew the wrong one.  As you note, some of our elected leaders are hypocrites.  The other choice is unelected bureaucrats, and some of them are hypocrites, too.
> 
> I agree that it is time to move the line. I cant agree that there never should have been any restrictions, or that it is time to go back to full stadiums.


well the problem is that if the line is the protests pretty much any mass gatherIng outside (church, wedding, graduation, youth soccer or yes even stadium) is ok so long as its accompanied by irregular and voluntary mask use. That’s the bar now. Can’t also say it was ok then but not now because cases (at least in Los Angeles) aren’t really down and we may even be seeing an uptick.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> well the problem is that if the line is the protests pretty much any mass gatherIng outside (church, wedding, graduation, youth soccer or yes even stadium) is ok so long as its accompanied by irregular and voluntary mask use. That’s the bar now. Can’t also say it was ok then but not now because cases (at least in Los Angeles) aren’t really down and we may even be seeing an uptick.


Here's play #5 for next week in their play book.  More cases and the second wave is coming earlier than expected. Kids had to get out to protest and what we found is they need to stay home more because they actually are the one's bringing it to the unhealthy.  The can't play youth sports for the rest of the year because we have been through so much and we can;t afford more cases to come out and the nation needs time to heal plus all the soccer players need months to get back into shape and it's just too early.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> well the problem is that if the line is the protests pretty much any mass gatherIng outside (church, wedding, graduation, youth soccer or yes even stadium) is ok so long as its accompanied by irregular and voluntary mask use. That’s the bar now. Can’t also say it was ok then but not now because cases (at least in Los Angeles) aren’t really down and we may even be seeing an uptick.


The protests are not good for disease control.  But that doesn’t mean we moved the bar for everything else.  It just means that stopping the protests with a crackdown is worse than accomodating them.  

There is an argument that we need to open up the parks.  It looks horrible that we close skate parks and basketball courts but allow golf and tennis.   It makes it very clear who is important.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The protests are not good for disease control.  But that doesn’t mean we moved the bar for everything else.  It just means that stopping the protests with a crackdown is worse than accomodating them.
> 
> There is an argument that we need to open up the parks.  It looks horrible that we *close skate parks and basketball courts* but allow* golf and tennis. * It makes it very clear who is important.


What the hell is that supposed to mean!? I swear leftists are the most racist people around!!! Do you just assume that POC don't enjoy golfing or tennis in your world? That they can't afford it? White kids don't skateboard or play BB? I have many golfing buddies that are something other that lily white rich guys.

Do you think maybe, just maybe that the reason that golf and tennis opened first is because it is a pretty low density activity compared to basketball?

Or are you saying that the liberal city/county's kept the BB courts and skate parks closed to oppress POC but opened the golf courses and tennis courts to appease the white man?  That is freaking hilarious!!


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The protests are not good for disease control.  But that doesn’t mean we moved the bar for everything else.  It just means that stopping the protests with a crackdown is worse than accomodating them.


But the police in New York harassed a Jewish service, but let the peaceful protests go on.  Then it means there's arbitrariness going on in enforcement: throwing a mom in jail for going to the park but calling the protestors stunning and brave.  Or could it be the protestors are essentially using violence and intimidation to carve out their exceptions....if that's the case then anyone with a gun or a crowd can carve out an exception in which case civil society has broken down?  What's worse is worship and the right to assembly/speech are both first amendment rights....so you've now got a massive constitutional problem too.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Yup.  This has been an attack on small business owners who tend to be independent thinkers and for the record, come in all colors.  I went back and watch video of Santa Monica Riots with protesters mixed in.  The biggest thugs were white.  The ones with hammers, white.  The cops?  White.  The looters?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 3, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean!? I swear leftists are the most racist people around!!! Do you just assume that POC don't enjoy golfing or tennis in your world? That they can't afford it? White kids don't skateboard or play BB? I have many golfing buddies that are something other that lily white rich guys.
> 
> Do you think maybe, just maybe that the reason that golf and tennis opened first is because it is a pretty low density activity compared to basketball?
> 
> Or are you saying that the liberal city/county's kept the BB courts and skate parks closed to oppress POC but opened the golf courses and tennis courts to appease the white man?  That is freaking hilarious!!


I‘m talking age and income, not race. 

The data cuts both ways.  We closed down the sports preferred by youth, who transmit less.  We kept open the preferred sports of older people, who carry higher viral loads and transmit more.  There is a strong argument that a golf foursome of 58 year olds is higher risk than some 18 year olds playing hoops.

I don’t see any article bemoaning the role of skate parks or outdoor basketball in disease transmission, but I can point to several church based clusters.  But we throw sand on the skate parks and open the churches.  If it were about risk, the churches would be closed and the skate parks would be open.

I’m not saying the city councils chose these priorities to appease older men.  The city councils have these priorities because they are older men.  

The people who are in political office play a lot more golf than basketball, so it is no coincidence that golf is open and basketball is closed.  If you don’t believe me, go to a city council meeting and count the gray hairs on the dais.  Then try to ask the wealthy gray heads to fund sports fields for poor youth, and see how far you get.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I‘m talking age and income, not race.


Bullshit. Golf was a rich mans sport many, many years ago. And Tennis costs very little at the rec level.
I get it.. In your world (when you peek out from under your bed) Black man plays basketball, white man play golf.

They opened Chester Washington GC, Alondra  GC, The Links at Victoria at the same time as all the other courses. Those tracks are not exactly in Newport Beach.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 3, 2020)

It was the maga protests in places like HB that demonstrated the govt wouldn’t be able to stop mass protests.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 3, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> It was the maga protests in places like HB that demonstrated the govt wouldn’t be able to stop mass protests.


Remind me again how many business were looted and burned down then?


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 3, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Remind me again how many business were looted and burned down then?


Police need to go after the looters and anarchists, instead of standing in a line all day in front of peaceful protesters. Arrest the looters, and THEN come back for the curfew breakers.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 3, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Police need to go after the looters and anarchists, instead of standing in a line all day in front of peaceful protesters. Arrest the looters, and THEN come back for the curfew breakers.


The answer was zero.....


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 3, 2020)

I know we’re all interested in opening back up this wonderful product called youth club soccer. It’s really an amazing thing. Very beautiful. Actually. And there’s another beautiful thing, people tell me, called La Liga and also Premier League. Closed down for some reason. But not sure why. Probably the libs. But soccer will come back. It’s beautiful. Perhaps, a beautiful game. A very beautiful game is what I think I would call it. And I’m probably the first person to come up with that.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 3, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I know we’re all interested in opening back up this wonderful product called youth club soccer. It’s really an amazing thing. Very beautiful. Actually. And there’s another beautiful thing, people tell me, called La Liga and also Premier League. Closed down for some reason. But not sure why. Probably the libs. But soccer will come back. It’s beautiful. Perhaps, a beautiful game. A very beautiful game is what I think I would call it. And I’m probably the first person to come up with that.


That would be a deflection because the actual answer doesn't fit your preferred narrative.  Grace is all over this.  It is inconsistent and nonsensical, which is when people will no longer comply.  The federal/state/local messaging and policy positions have been atrocious.  Impossible to defend no youth sports outside but malls are open.  Ticketing people for going to church and staying in their cars, but not ticketing people for standing next to each other in a mass group while breaking a curfew?  Home Depot is OK, but not Best Buy?  Looting is not an infection issue, but going alone to the beach is?  The OC Park's department on its website this morning has a note providing that building a sandcastle is not permitted.  Really?  Care to explain that one?  Doesn't say by more than one person, just not permitted.  No umbrellas, either.  Or sunbathing.  I missed all the data out of Italy about how sitting alone under an umbrella at the beach was such a dangerous transmission risk.  Target is OK, but people can't get married or have a funeral regardless of their mitigation activities?  There is no data supporting that minor children engaged in sporting activity outside has proven to be any source of increased transmission risk to the kids, their families or the public at large.  We now have several weeks of data from states where these activities are permitted.  Where is the hospitalization spike connected to these activities in those states?  There isn't one.  Was government right to react aggressively in the face of an unknown risk?  Sure.  Has it been right to refuse to adapt to new information in a timely or consistent way?  No, it hasn't.  And why have those who refused to adapt tended to be Democrats?  You remember that they are the science party, right?  I guess only scary science, though.  Gov. Whitmer threatened those protesting her shut in order with another month of restrictions based on the exposure risk the presented by protesting.  I haven't heard any governor say that about these current protests, which are obviously dramatically larger.  Have you?  If COVID was such a risk that we needed to shut down the national economy and today keep it in largely a crippled state to protect the public against transmission of this virus, what difference would it make what the subject of the protest was?  Exactly zero if we are talking science.  But we aren't.  We are talking politics in an election year.


----------



## jimlewis (Jun 3, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> That would be a deflection because the actual answer doesn't fit your preferred narrative.  Grace is all over this.  It is inconsistent and nonsensical, which is when people will no longer comply.  The federal/state/local messaging and policy positions have been atrocious.  Impossible to defend no youth sports outside but malls are open.  Ticketing people for going to church and staying in their cars, but not ticketing people for standing next to each other in a mass group while breaking a curfew?  Home Depot is OK, but not Best Buy?  Looting is not an infection issue, but going alone to the beach is?  The OC Park's department on its website this morning has a note providing that building a sandcastle is not permitted.  Really?  Care to explain that one?  Doesn't say by more than one person, just not permitted.  No umbrellas, either.  Or sunbathing.  I missed all the data out of Italy about how sitting alone under an umbrella at the beach was such a dangerous transmission risk.  Target is OK, but people can't get married or have a funeral regardless of their mitigation activities?  There is no data supporting that minor children engaged in sporting activity outside has proven to be any source of increased transmission risk to the kids, their families or the public at large.  We now have several weeks of data from states where these activities are permitted.  Where is the hospitalization spike connected to these activities in those states?  There isn't one.  Was government right to react aggressively in the face of an unknown risk?  Sure.  Has it been right to refuse to adapt to new information in a timely or consistent way?  No, it hasn't.  And why have those who refused to adapt tended to be Democrats?  You remember that they are the science party, right?  I guess only scary science, though.  Gov. Whitmer threatened those protesting her shut in order with another month of restrictions based on the exposure risk the presented by protesting.  I haven't heard any governor say that about these current protests, which are obviously dramatically larger.  Have you?  If COVID was such a risk that we needed to shut down the national economy and today keep it in largely a crippled state to protect the public against transmission of this virus, what difference would it make what the subject of the protest was?  Exactly zero if we are talking science.  But we aren't.  We are talking politics in an election year.


I know this is a small subset in a far away land, but they are having soccer tournaments in Oklahoma next weekend.  Just saying, this is 100% political and there's nothing we can do about it.   If Trump were to resign the presidency tomorrow we would have our first soccer tournament July 4th weekend.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 3, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> Bullshit. Golf was a rich mans sport many, many years ago. And Tennis costs very little at the rec level.
> I get it.. In your world (when you peek out from under your bed) Black man plays basketball, white man play golf.
> 
> They opened Chester Washington GC, Alondra  GC, The Links at Victoria at the same time as all the other courses. Those tracks are not exactly in Newport Beach.


So, your argument is swearing and an ad-hominem attack?  Classy.

You were saying something about golf not being a rich old man’s sport.

Average age of golfers is 54.  Median income is over 100K.

Average age of basketball players is about 30.  Skate park users in my town are almost all 15-25.

That’s why golf is open, but skate parks are closed.  The old men who control government feel sympathetic to the needs of golfers, so the golf course is opened.  The old men who control government do not feel sympathetic to the needs of skateboarders, so the skate parks stay closed.

Distance is the excuse.  Age and sympathy are the reason.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So, your argument is swearing and an ad-hominem attack?  Classy.
> 
> You were saying something about golf not being a rich old man’s sport.
> 
> ...


Wrong daddy o.  They wanted to keep the kids home to cause problems for everyone and make life sh*t for the kids and for single moms or single dad or both parents who have to work and they sure in the hell made life horrible for small business owners who happen to employ most of the young folks.  No one watching the kids either except all you rich ass white liberals who have guilt written all over their faces because they don;t lift a finger and actually go do the heavy lifting to combat racism.  I knew a rich white guy who called himself a disciple of Jesus.  He gave so much money everyone loved him.  However, when it came to helping and spending time with people the way Jesus did, he was nowhere to be found. However, the church loved his money and all was good.  I know you like to be cute and so do i sometimes but your BS is starting to get on my nerves like the sh*t you pulled on me before Corona and Riots.  U r a very interesting person but hey, you keep things going.  I was telling my wife how do people not see what I see and she laughed and she said this, "You have a gift."


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 3, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> I know this is a small subset in a far away land, but they are having soccer tournaments in Oklahoma next weekend.  Just saying, this is 100% political and there's nothing we can do about it.   If Trump were to resign the presidency tomorrow we would have our first soccer tournament July 4th weekend.


Club soccer parents are well-off and educated and yet so anti-science and conspiratorial. The GOAT Lionel Messi has been sidelined for months. The greatness of the game as exemplified on European grass is on hold. Fans do not fill stadiums. No sports to be found on TV. If only Trump were removed from office tomorrow, America could bring the world it’s beautiful game back, right?


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So, your argument is swearing and an ad-hominem attack?  Classy.
> 
> You were saying something about golf not being a rich old man’s sport.
> 
> ...


You are just dripping with white guilt. You are so woke it’s almost blinding.
PS. Sorry I said a bad word.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 3, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> You are just dripping with white guilt. You are so woke it’s almost blinding.
> PS. Sorry I said a bad word.


That one isn't swearing.  It is an ad hominem attack, though


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 3, 2020)

Been in AZ for the last week with the family...in Sedona and then in the PHX area until Sat.  Our DD has been training this week with a local club In the area to get some work in and play.  It’s been great and she has a blast getting back out on the field.  They are practicing in AZ...no masks, no 5 player split practices, there are distance protocols with bags/water and some of the drills are designed to definitely create space, but the kids are playing and getting good work in. I even shook the coaches hand...the horror....It’s a shame it can’t be done in CA....right next door.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 3, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Been in AZ for the last week with the family...in Sedona and then in the PHX area until Sat.  Our DD has been training this week with a local club In the area to get some work in and play.  It’s been great and she has a blast getting back out on the field.  They are practicing in AZ...no masks, no 5 player split practices, there are distance protocols with bags/water and some of the drills are designed to definitely create space, but the kids are playing and getting good work in. I even shook the coaches hand...the horror....It’s a shame it can’t be done in CA....right next door.


Well, my dd has been training with private trainers  and even doing 1 v 1 drills for two weeks.    If we wait for the 1st wave and then 2nd wave, we wont be playing until the summer of 2021.


----------



## Goforgoal (Jun 3, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Well, my dd has been training with private trainers  and even doing 1 v 1 drills for two weeks.    If we wait for the 1st wave and then 2nd wave, we wont be playing until the summer of 2021.


One thing I've learned through all this is that my u14 DD really dislikes doing fitness and training by herself. She really misses the team aspect and actually playing the game. Hopefully we can get back to some form of it soon.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Beach and surfing everyday for me and my family.  Cleats and ball are on the shelf for the rocket.  Just like that space ship got delayed, my dd soccer career keeps getting delayed by forces out of her control.  Cool thing about the ocean, It's free to swim   New team starts July 1st and I see no rush to force her to keep up with the Jones and Smiths of the old soccer world scholarship contest.  Plus, it's time for a nice break from such a difficult season. No winners this year    I thought I could predict the future and right now it's 50/50 in my mind if we can play in Socal this year.  I dont know what will happen tomorrow or next week in Socal.  I do see a pledge going around that is insane but I will just stay with soccer on this thread.  Soccer is the least of my worries.  I would get out of here too if I had 6 kids.  Everyone better stay in shape and get ready to play soccer games in August.  That is my hope but I wont move to Texas or AZ or CO so my dd can play soccer this year.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Beach and surfing everyday for me and my family.  Cleats and ball are on the shelf for the rocket.  Just like that space ship got delayed, my dd soccer career keeps getting delayed by forces out of her control.  Cool thing about the ocean, It's free to swim   New team starts July 1st and I see no rush to force her to keep up with the Jones and Smiths of the old soccer world scholarship contest.  Plus, it's time for a nice break from such a difficult season. No winners this year    I thought I could predict the future and right now it's 50/50 in my mind if we can play in Socal this year.  I dont know what will happen tomorrow or next week in Socal.  I do see a pledge going around that is insane but I will just stay with soccer on this thread.  Soccer is the least of my worries.  I would get out of here too if I had 6 kids.  Everyone better stay in shape and get ready to play soccer games in August.  That is my hope but I wont move to Texas or AZ or CO so my dd can play soccer this year.


Well, must be nice to live near the beach and surf all day  Heck, I wouldnt  be thinking of soccer either if I had your luxury. LOL


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 3, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> From what I understand there are strict protocols in place, masks, gloves, staying in car until beautician comes to car to get you,  including clients signing waivers releasing salon and beautician of all responsibility if client gets sick. Also, it is a matter of economics for the salons and personnel.  A lot of coaches have other jobs, some don't but the impact maybe not quite as high. There was probably a lot of discussion about how to do it.


Many hairdressers were doing home visits.  My stylist told me she did 71 over the shut down.  Being in an enclosed place with a person standing over you for an hour to 2 hours is worse exposure than kids playing soccer outside.  There is millions that flow through the economy for club fees.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Goforgoal said:


> One thing I've learned through all this is that my u14 DD really dislikes doing fitness and training by herself. She really misses the team aspect and actually playing the game. Hopefully we can get back to some form of it soon.


I learned that too about my dd. Too each her own and it won't mean diddlie squat if your dd has speed, quickness and ganas.  If you don;t have the three I mentioned, you beeter be tall and you better have made skills and so many tricks you can pass behind your back....lol!!!  Stay safe out there and keep the peace 


SoccerFan4Life said:


> Well, must be nice to live near the beach and surf all day  Heck, I wouldnt  be thinking of soccer either if I had your luxury. LOL


Perception is a bitch and I've dealt with it all my life   My dd loves soccer more but the beach is free and that's all we can afford right now.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 3, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Been in AZ for the last week with the family...in Sedona and then in the PHX area until Sat.  Our DD has been training this week with a local club In the area to get some work in and play.  It’s been great and she has a blast getting back out on the field.  They are practicing in AZ...no masks, no 5 player split practices, there are distance protocols with bags/water and some of the drills are designed to definitely create space, but the kids are playing and getting good work in. I even shook the coaches hand...the horror....It’s a shame it can’t be done in CA....right next door.


We shall see. Sometimes America can’t have nice things. Mass protest in the streets today for civil rights. Dipshit maga protests put the first holes in the dam.
Arizona will be a good test case on reopening. Stay at home was lifted two weeks ago and Covid cases are rising. Record high today. No apparent seasonal effect either, as hot weather is showing no evidence of killing the virus.
Regardless, the greatest futbal on the planet returns on 6/11.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 3, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> No apparent seasonal effect either, as hot weather is showing no evidence of killing the virus.


Actually, it appears something is going right. While cases are not necessarily falling, hospitalizations are and there are several reported instances of the cases doctors are now seeing are less severe (Italy, GA and TX) on the questionably name "Good News" thread if you want to take a look. I'll have to warn you, finding the good news is ... have you heard the joke about the optimistic boy and the pile of manure he finds Christmas morning?


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 3, 2020)

If you look at the numbers for the US you will see total cases are consistent with a slight drop but deaths have dropped in half. 2K per day average 6 weeks ago.  Dropped to 1k for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 3, 2020)

True for US, but AZ reached an all time high today.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 4, 2020)

At this point there's a higher risk of crashing driving to tournments at Silverlakes then catching covid19 for the demographic of soccer family's.

Open it up already, it's beyond that time....


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 4, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> True for US, but AZ reached an all time high today.


AZ is actually higher than CA. per million people basis for both cases and deaths(about 5-10% higher).  Of course New Jersey, New York, Connecticut, and Massachusetts are still 500-1000% higher than either AZ or CA. and those 4 states actually have 50% of all deaths in the USA.   Sounds like you could open up 46 states.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 4, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> AZ is actually higher than CA. per million people basis for both cases and deaths(about 5-10% higher).  Of course New Jersey, New York, Connecticut, and Massachusetts are still 500-1000% higher than either AZ or CA. and those 4 states actually have 50% of all deaths in the USA.   Sounds like you could open up 46 states.


the other question is the rise due to more covid or just more testing.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 4, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Actually, it appears something is going right. While cases are not necessarily falling, hospitalizations are and there are several reported instances of the cases doctors are now seeing are less severe (Italy, GA and TX) on the questionably name "Good News" thread if you want to take a look. I'll have to warn you, finding the good news is ... have you heard the joke about the optimistic boy and the pile of manure he finds Christmas morning?


Is that the family with the amazing vegetable garden?  I heard there was a package of seeds under the manure.

GA looks a lot more promising than AZ at the moment.  New cases per million pop and percent rate of increase are both are a lot lower.  Some of that may be summer heat + AC, but it is definitely time to take a good look at how GA opened.  They seem to be doing a good job of it.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> the other question is the rise due to more covid or just more testing.


What is AZ doing to reduce transmission while you open up?


----------



## gkmom (Jun 4, 2020)

Is this a soccer forum or a political forum?? Asking for a friend


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> the other question is the rise due to more covid or just more testing.


That is indeed a very smart question.  Here is the data for Orange County for those who enjoy making decisions based on actual data  .  I complied this off  OC Health's website, so I can understand it better myself (also too much free time at home).

Y-axis is the % of people who took the test and was positive (7-day rolling average).



My takeaways:
-Yes, the number of daily new cases is not going down in OC, but we're also administering more tests now compared to March/April.
-The average rate of positive tests has gone down from the April peak by roughly 50%.
-I'm frustrated and frankly don't quite understand why our curve cannot trend down further like the curves you see from many other countries.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 4, 2020)

Az FYI

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/data/new-cases-50-states/arizona


----------



## dad4 (Jun 4, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> That is indeed a very smart question.  Here is the data for Orange County for those who enjoy making decisions based on actual data  .  I complied this off  OC Health's website, so I can understand it better myself (also too much free time at home).
> 
> Y-axis is the % of people who tested positive (7-day rolling average).
> 
> ...


I’m not sure, either.  Other countries did harder lockdowns than US ever managed.  It may have been more effective in reducing the resevior of disease in the community.

We have pockets doing well.  San Jose is down around 1%.  Washington state is also pretty good.  But a large part of those areas can telecommute.  In SJ, our stores and downtowns are pretty empty.  Everything just feels quiet.  But there is no question we all are giving each other space.


----------



## cks1450 (Jun 4, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> My takeaways:
> -Yes, the number of daily new cases is not going down in OC, but we're also administering more tests now compared to March/April.
> -The average rate of positive tests has gone down from the April peak by roughly 50%.
> -I'm frustrated and frankly don't quite understand why our curve cannot trend down further like the curves you see from many other countries.


Unfortunately I think this table might indicate a big reason why the US has been affected so heavily by Coivd19.

*OBESITY - ADULT PREVALENCE RATE*

RANKCOUNTRY(%)DATE OF INFORMATION1NAURU61.0020162COOK ISLANDS55.9020163PALAU55.3020164MARSHALL ISLANDS52.9020165TUVALU51.6020166NIUE50.0020167TONGA48.2020168SAMOA47.3020169KIRIBATI46.00201610MICRONESIA, FEDERATED STATES OF45.80201611KUWAIT37.90201612UNITED STATES36.20201613JORDAN35.50201614SAUDI ARABIA35.402016

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2228rank.html

As we know, obesity is one of three significant underlying conditions for those that struggle with the virus


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 4, 2020)

Could have something there....There’s a national leader currently modeling two things during the Covid crisis: not wearing a mask and morbid obesity.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 4, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> That is indeed a very smart question.  Here is the data for Orange County for those who enjoy making decisions based on actual data  .  I complied this off  OC Health's website, so I can understand it better myself (also too much free time at home).
> 
> Y-axis is the % of people who took the test and was positive (7-day rolling average).
> 
> ...


We need to see this with the added trend line of new covid-related hospital admittances.


----------



## watfly (Jun 4, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> That is indeed a very smart question.  Here is the data for Orange County for those who enjoy making decisions based on actual data  .  I complied this off  OC Health's website, so I can understand it better myself (also too much free time at home).
> 
> Y-axis is the % of people who took the test and was positive (7-day rolling average).
> 
> ...


Similar chart (I think) for San Diego from the San Diego Union Tribune.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 4, 2020)

So youth sports are basically stuck in the "guidance" zone and not yet permitting due to stay at home https://covid19.ca.gov/stay-home-except-for-essential-needs/#top

although there is local control of stage 3 noted the state has to provide the "how". how they can open by releasing specific guidance for that industry or entity.  Once that is released then it's up to the county public health people to decide "when" to open things back up.

right now no new "guidance" has been issued or received to proceed so until additional guidance is issued by the state youth sports is in a holding pattern.


----------



## watfly (Jun 4, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> We need to see this with the added trend line of new covid-related hospital admittances.


For San Diego County...you will have to add your own trendline but its clearly downward.  (Yes, Team Buzzkill the last 10 days may not have complete data, but its distinctly downward even prior to that)


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 4, 2020)

cks1450 said:


> Unfortunately I think this table might indicate a big reason why the US has been affected so heavily by Coivd19.
> 
> *OBESITY - ADULT PREVALENCE RATE*
> 
> ...


And what reduces child and teen obesity?    Team sports.    So we may be doing more damage to the youth of america by making them stay inside then coronavirus every would.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 4, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> And what reduces child and teen obesity?    Team sports.    So we may be doing more damage to the youth of america by making them stay inside then coronavirus every would.


100% agree....there is also a correlation between vitamin D deficiency and severity of Covid symptoms.  Which may shed some light as to why cases in some states like AZ aren’t going down dramatically but the hospitalization rates are.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 4, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> True for US, but AZ reached an all time high today.


This is AZ. Note the trend?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Which may shed some light as to why cases in some states like AZ aren’t going down dramatically but the hospitalization rates are.


Note the chart of deaths in AZ I just posted above. So while the state of AZ is showing increased cases (we have ramped up testing) take a look at deaths per day and see how fast those are dropping off. 

The chart above comes from the state of AZ.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 4, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Many hairdressers were doing home visits.  My stylist told me she did 71 over the shut down.  Being in an enclosed place with a person standing over you for an hour to 2 hours is worse exposure than kids playing soccer outside.  There is millions that flow through the economy for club fees.


The club fees are still being collected, very few refunds.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 4, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> True for US, but AZ reached an all time high today.


Just talked to a friend driving back from Havasu. She is coming home because she has a fever and doesn't feel good. She is going to self quarantine. She wants to be home if she is sick.  Worried for her.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 4, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The club fees are still being collected, very few refunds.


Wow.  What is the club's justification for that?  We're doing video training and asking for 'donations' from those that are able.


----------



## cks1450 (Jun 4, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> And what reduces child and teen obesity?    Team sports.    So we may be doing more damage to the youth of america by making them stay inside then coronavirus every would.


A little more on the virus and children, according to the CDC, the fatality total among children under 18 without an underlying condition is 1. .
https://thehill.com/opinion/education/500349-science-says-open-the-schools


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 4, 2020)

So obesity can cut life expectancy by 8 years, extreme obesity can cut life expectancy up to 14 years.  18.5% are obese between ages 6-11 and 20% are obese between the ages of 12-19.   Those numbers are sure to go up with stay at home rules.    I'm fine with parents staying in cars during practice, but let the kids out. They need it.  From rec to club our kids need to be active.  Team sports helps them be active.   That isn't even counting the emotional and mental aspects that sports helps with.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 4, 2020)

cks1450 said:


> A little more on the virus and children, according to the CDC, the fatality total among children under 18 without an underlying condition is 1. .
> https://thehill.com/opinion/education/500349-science-says-open-the-schools


I'm no mathematician but that would be somewhere in the neighborhood of  0.0001% or so +/- </> give or take....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 4, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Note the chart of deaths in AZ I just posted above. So while the state of AZ is showing increased cases (we have ramped up testing) take a look at deaths per day and see how fast those are dropping off.
> 
> The chart above comes from the state of AZ.


I think we are in agreement....was just noting that we may in part be seeing a reduction in the severity of cases due to people being outside in the sun getting Vitamin D.  Which studies have shown a correlation between Vitamin D deficiency and increased severity of the affect C19 has on a person.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 4, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What is AZ doing to reduce transmission while you open up?


Nothing really.  Same protocols are in place as have been, just lessening the restrictions.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Nothing really.  Same protocols are in place as have been, just lessening the restrictions.


They are keeping the boats on Havasu 6ft apart.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 4, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I think we are in agreement....was just noting that we may in part be seeing a reduction in the severity of cases due to people being outside in the sun getting Vitamin D.  Which studies have shown a correlation between Vitamin D deficiency and increased severity of the affect C19 has on a person.


This would explain several other anecdotal observations from Italy, GA and TX.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 4, 2020)

watfly said:


> Similar chart (I think) for San Diego from the San Diego Union Tribune.
> View attachment 7424


Ok, to make an "apples to apples" comparison, I took the daily hospitalization below and created a 14-day moving average to compare with the positive test 14-day average you have above. Now, a 14-day average will really lag when things are changing quickly (up or down). Notice the positive cases starts dropping about the first few days of May then levels out about May 24 - a three-week drop. If you look at hospitalizations, notice they start dropping about two weeks later (May 17). Assuming other factors haven't changed, we'd expect another week of dropping hospitalizations as they have been dropping for two weeks.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 4, 2020)

cks1450 said:


> A little more on the virus and children, according to the CDC, the fatality total among children under 18 without an underlying condition is 1. .
> https://thehill.com/opinion/education/500349-science-says-open-the-schools


CDC needs to look at the virus and children in Brazil.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 4, 2020)

cks1450 said:


> A little more on the virus and children, according to the CDC, the fatality total among children under 18 without an underlying condition is 1. .
> https://thehill.com/opinion/education/500349-science-says-open-the-schools


It is clear that kids are not at great risk for covid. My son has asthma and believe it or not I have not been able to find to much info on his risk level. His doctor said he would think he would handle it about the same as the flu. I'm not to sure that we know enough about the virus to feel comfortable with that answer. Anyone have any other info regarding coronavirus and asthma in teens?


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 4, 2020)

gkmom said:


> It is clear that kids are not at great risk for covid. My son has asthma and believe it or not I have not been able to find to much info on his risk level. His doctor said he would think he would handle it about the same as the flu. I'm not to sure that we know enough about the virus to feel comfortable with that answer. Anyone have any other info regarding coronavirus and asthma in teens?


There's not a whole lot of data but they are beginning to think asthma does not enhance the risk a lot.  The virus may leave asthmatics more weasy though afterwards and short of air.  The reason is because COVID seems to be not primarily a respiratory disease but a systemic one attacking the circulatory system, digestive system and nervous system as well as the lungs.









						Allergic Asthma, Respiratory Allergies Don't Increase Risk For Severe COVID-19, Study Finds
					

Once believed to be a high-risk factor for severe illness caused by COVID-19, allergic asthma and respiratory allergies seem to not be major risk factors for acute COVID-19 symptoms in the same way that other health issues are, according to new research.




					www.wpr.org


----------



## chiefs (Jun 4, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> CDC needs to look at the virus and children in Brazil.


Why? Plenty of data in America.  Children basically have zero chance of dying. The common flu has a much higher death rate for children.  That’s a fact.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 4, 2020)

Unclear how mandatory the new US Soccer timetables are, but if CalSouth sticks to them: 1) it means unless we started in the next 2-4 weeks the fall soccer season is unlikely to happen.  Given Los Angeles County will likely run several weeks behind the rest, while it's still possible in the other counties and it's great people are talking, the fall season in Los Angeles County is especially doubtful.  2) Unless they get going in the next 2 weeks or so, it's impossible for the large scale tournaments to take place in August and in any case they will be radically reduced in size.  









						Fast Facts | U.S. SOCCER PLAY ON
					

During the next few weeks, we will share a host of resources in line with federal, state and national sporting organization guidelines under a new initiative called U.S. Soccer PLAY ON. These guidelines and best practices are intended for use WHEN AND IF your local authorities have deemed it...




					www.ussoccer.com


----------



## gkmom (Jun 4, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> There's not a whole lot of data but they are beginning to think asthma does not enhance the risk a lot.  The virus may leave asthmatics more weasy though afterwards and short of air.  The reason is because COVID seems to be not primarily a respiratory disease but a systemic one attacking the circulatory system, digestive system and nervous system as well as the lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I had seen some vague information as well that it may not be as high a risk as they thought. It's so strange because asthma is a respiratory disease and covid is a respiratory virus!


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 4, 2020)

Well Ussf published this today, too bad were still in phase ZERO







According to this July & August tournaments outside time guidelines unless we start now


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 4, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Why? Plenty of data in America.  Children basically have zero chance of dying. The common flu has a much higher death rate for children.  That’s a fact.


The flu does have a high death rate for children.  Please remember, kids have not been in school, kids have not been in sports, kids have not been hanging out as they do during the flu season.  Brazil had released pictures of a baby they had saved that had been on a ventilator for over 30 days, baby was six months old and healthy before the covid, wonderful pic of mom and dad taking their daughter home.  Then they continued to say that they were unable to save another twenty-five babies under twelve months who had covid.  Terrible. They probably weren't able to physical distance like we have in our country. Just a lot to think about as we go back to our normal life. Stay safe wash your hands, I think most of us have always done that but must make sure our children do it often and correctly.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 4, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Well Ussf published this today, too bad were still in phase ZERO


Yeah, with this timetable, if CalSouth says its mandatory, unless things miraculously start in the next 2 weeks, there's no way for there to be large tournaments in August.  The fall season also got more dubious in LA County if its lockdown continued to July 1, let alone for another corona spike from the protests.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Why? Plenty of data in America.  Children basically have zero chance of dying. The common flu has a much higher death rate for children.  That’s a fact.


True dat!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The flu does have a high death rate for children.  Please remember, kids have not been in school, kids have not been in sports, kids have not been hanging out as they do during the flu season.  Brazil had released pictures of a baby they had saved that had been on a ventilator for over 30 days, baby was six months old and healthy before the covid, wonderful pic of mom and dad taking their daughter home.  Then they continued to say that they were unable to save another twenty-five babies under twelve months who had covid.  Terrible. They probably weren't able to physical distance like we have in our country. Just a lot to think about as we go back to our normal life. Stay safe wash your hands, I think most of us have always done that but must make sure our children do it often and correctly.


I told my dd I have to monitor her now and make sure she washes her hands besides all the other things a dad needs to monitor.  Copa, your going to get what your on here for in LA and Socal.  Unless we have protest and some riots from soccer parents and their kids, no soccer in LA and probably socal until next year folks.  San Diego maight pull it off.  We all need to stay home and shelter in place, wash your hands and wear a mask.  We can sit at home and watch others on tv go out every day for 10 days straight.  I'm really done with soccer.  I'm on to the next adventure, surfing!!!


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 5, 2020)

If San Diego is starting soccer, why doesn’t OC do the same?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 5, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> If San Diego is starting soccer, why doesn’t OC do the same?


Your numbers are worse, or were.

And you’re next to LA, so people worry it will spill over.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 5, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Your numbers are worse, or were.
> 
> And you’re next to LA, so people worry it will spill over.


Not if you take out the Nursing home #’s.  
It’s time to face the reality that the world needs to move forward.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not if you take out the Nursing home #’s.
> It’s time to face the reality that the world needs to move forward.


Kicker, you guys need help in LA.  It's not looking good and I'm super pissed off.  We need LA and the South Bay and East LA and San Gabriel Valley. We both want the most important things too so I'm praying for you guys.  Sorry for being a dick sometimes.  It was me being competitive, that's all it was.  Peace!!!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Note the chart of deaths in AZ I just posted above. So while the state of AZ is showing increased cases (we have ramped up testing) take a look at deaths per day and see how fast those are dropping off.
> 
> The chart above comes from the state of AZ.


The problem is it is hard to use any decline in hospitalizations or deaths as a basis things are better because generally speaking hospitalizations and deaths represent what was going on about a month ago which is when we were in lock down.  The life cycle of the disease is such that what we are doing now will be reflected in hospitalizations and deaths about a month from now.  We opened up and had protests so the effects of that (if any) will start to show in about a month.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 5, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> If San Diego is starting soccer, why doesn’t OC do the same?


No one can even begin to start until state issues guidance. 

Once that is is done local health can determine how and when. 

Once those two steps are done then facilities can determine how and when to permit.

All this takes time but you have to start somewhere, the sooner the better is what most are hoping for.


----------



## Socal United (Jun 5, 2020)

That is going to happen today.  News conference at noon from the governor.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 5, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not if you take out the Nursing home #’s.
> It’s time to face the reality that the world needs to move forward.


Just answering why SD is different from OC.

I think they should open up all outdoor youth sports for everything but tournaments.   Quarantine teams for known exposures, masks and distance for spectators, but open.

Looking forward to the noon statement.


----------



## Socal United (Jun 5, 2020)

It will not be anything specific.  It will be a release from the governor to give the counties the autonomy to make decisions what they want to with their specific counties.  County of SD has it ready already, just waiting from him to say go.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 5, 2020)

Socal United said:


> It will not be anything specific.  It will be a release from the governor to give the counties the autonomy to make decisions what they want to with their specific counties.  County of SD has it ready already, just waiting from him to say go.


I listen in everyday but governor already said he was giving counties discretion during the last news conference about covid.  Maybe something different today?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> The problem is it is hard to use any decline in hospitalizations or deaths as a basis things are better because generally speaking hospitalizations and deaths represent what was going on about a month ago which is when we were in lock down.  The life cycle of the disease is such that what we are doing now will be reflected in hospitalizations and deaths about a month from now.  We opened up and had protests so the effects of that (if any) will start to show in about a month.


The trends are down. Georgia opened up long before AZ. So what do we see there?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The trends are down. Georgia opened up long before AZ. So what do we see there?


We see that it is possible to open safely, and that GA got the details right.  They did a lot of work on distance, telecommuting, masks, testing, sanitation, protecting nursing homes, and sanitation.   

My fear is that AZ got the details wrong.  You have a hockey stick in your case count graph, starting 10 days ago.  I don’t think it is just an artifact of testing improvements.  It looks like you have a ballooning virus count.

Read the recommendations on the GA public health website.  It was a lot more complicated than you’re giving them credit for.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 5, 2020)

Socal United said:


> That is going to happen today.  News conference at noon from the governor.


Sounds good

I just looked at today's update 10am and didn't notice any new county variance(s). Not open looks to be the same








						Current safety measures
					

Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.




					covid19.ca.gov
				




Are there some specifics that's are going to be changed at a news conference? Or in weeks not days there is a new roadmap or something?


----------



## Dargle (Jun 5, 2020)

This could be one work-around on beginning some form of training with small groups of players in Los Angeles.  Not sure how they define fitness businesses, but if they allow exercise classes outdoor, there are certainly things you can do with players that should qualify, including with a ball.









						L.A. Council Seeks Easier Way For Fitness Businesses To Get Outdoor Permits - MyNewsLA.com
					

The Los Angeles City Council voted Wednesday to simplify the process for fitness businesses to apply for permits to conduct exercise classes and activities in public spaces during the COVID-19 pandemic. Gyms and other fitness facilities have been closed since March 15 under the Los Angeles Safer...




					mynewsla.com


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 5, 2020)

Dargle said:


> This could be one work-around on beginning some form of training with small groups of players in Los Angeles.  Not sure how they define fitness businesses, but if they allow exercise classes outdoor, there are certainly things you can do with players that should qualify, including with a ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't help in regards to permitting youth club soccer at LA city rec& parks facilities which have a different process where AYSO has the fields mostly anyways or Rec& parks uses the fields for in house classes or city programs.

Might help more personal trainers get permits to train at parks but the city requires a bunch of insurance, documents, and other stuff that adds up. Will they waive some of that? Reduce fees? Or not take 90 days or more to act on permit requests?


----------



## chiefs (Jun 5, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> The flu does have a high death rate for children.  Please remember, kids have not been in school, kids have not been in sports, kids have not been hanging out as they do during the flu season.  Brazil had released pictures of a baby they had saved that had been on a ventilator for over 30 days, baby was six months old and healthy before the covid, wonderful pic of mom and dad taking their daughter home.  Then they continued to say that they were unable to save another twenty-five babies under twelve months who had covid.  Terrible. They probably weren't able to physical distance like we have in our country. Just a lot to think about as we go back to our normal life. Stay safe wash your hands, I think most of us have always done that but must make sure our children do it often and correctly.





dad4 said:


> We see that it is possible to open safely, and that GA got the details right.  They did a lot of work on distance, telecommuting, masks, testing, sanitation, protecting nursing homes, and sanitation.
> 
> My fear is that AZ got the details wrong.  You have a hockey stick in your case count graph, starting 10 days ago.  I don’t think it is just an artifact of testing improvements.  It looks like you have a ballooning virus count.
> 
> Read the recommendations on the GA public health website.  It was a lot more complicated than you’re giving them credit for.


Ballooning Virus Count in my view is a non-issue for the most part (good to review trends though); testing frequency increased tremendously, one of the big reasons that state governments have changed their opening requirements to the Death trend....


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The trends are down. Georgia opened up long before AZ. So what do we see there?
> View attachment 7445


I found this very interesting and hopeful so I went to the Georgia website.  I couldn't find any similar charts for hospitalizations nor could I find any information on current hospitalizations.  For some crazy reason they are just adding up how many hospitalizations have occurred over time and then a disclaimer that the number is most likely understated.  It looks like hospitalizations have increased by approximately 30% since May 20 (I found an article that told the number on May 20).  However, I also found articles that said the daily hospitalizations are decreasing.  As with most numbers, there are many things that go into numbers that change the picture.  On the face of it, the information presented provides a hopeful picture but here in OC our daily hospitalizations continue to increase.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 5, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Your numbers are worse, or were.
> 
> And you’re next to LA, so people worry it will spill over.


OC is better off than SD, especially in Deaths, which really count the most.  The more you test, the more cases.   

County -----------------------------------Cases---------------Deaths----------Active Cases-------Tests

Los Angeles59,6502,53157,119646,080[county] [state]Riverside8,3033453,061125,268[county] [state]San Diego7,9403122,497176,387[county] [state]Orange6,9391653,884144,916[county] [state]San Bernardino5,7932102,24069,266[county] [state]

  In reality if you throw out LA County the others are all pretty close to each other.   All should open.


----------



## watfly (Jun 5, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> If San Diego is starting soccer, why doesn’t OC do the same?


That hasn't happened yet, although there is some speculation that it will.  In terms, of OC, I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) that San Diego has been more proactive with the reopening of sports.  San Diego County supervisors submitted a plan a few weeks ago to Newsom for accelerated reopening (ie Phase 3 activities in Phase 2) of certain activities including 12 player practices with restrictions.  All the activities submitted were approved by Newsom with the exception of the reopening youth sports.  Supervisor Gaspar in particular has been lobbying hard for youth sports.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 5, 2020)

watfly said:


> That hasn't happened yet, although there is some speculation that it will.  In terms, of OC, I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) that San Diego has been more proactive with the reopening of sports.  San Diego County supervisors submitted a plan a few weeks ago to Newsom for accelerated reopening (ie Phase 3 activities in Phase 2) of certain activities including 12 player practices with restrictions.  All the activities submitted were approved by Newsom with the exception of the reopening youth sports.  Supervisor Gaspar in particular has been lobbying hard for youth sports.


Some OC ECNL/ECRL teams are holding some practices


----------



## watfly (Jun 5, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Some OC ECNL/ECRL teams are holding some practices


Without the State's Nanny's permission.  I suspect some teams are practicing in SD as well.  This article implies that OC is a little behind the curve in terms of requesting the reopening of youth sports.








						County of Orange Pushes to Re-Open Community Pools, May Also Reopen Youth Sports
					

Orange County is considering joining Los Angeles and Riverside in allowing pools at apartment complexes or owned by homeowners’ associations to reopen.




					voiceofoc.org


----------



## dawson (Jun 5, 2020)

watfly said:


> That hasn't happened yet, although there is some speculation that it will.  In terms, of OC, I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) that San Diego has been more proactive with the reopening of sports.  San Diego County supervisors submitted a plan a few weeks ago to Newsom for accelerated reopening (ie Phase 3 activities in Phase 2) of certain activities including 12 player practices with restrictions.  All the activities submitted were approved by Newsom with the exception of the reopening youth sports.  Supervisor Gaspar in particular has been lobbying hard for youth sports.


Many of the experts said we need to restrict group gatherings to 25 people or less and wear masks and maintain 6 ft distance to prevent a surge in infections and those are three of the main restrictions in many states including California and New York . Obviously our state and local officials thought this was serious enough to keep these restrictions in place despite raging unemployment and a devastated economy .

We have had peaceful protests and not so peaceful riots 9 straight days and nights in many cities and most states . The majority of these protests have consisted of peaceful very large groups of people . In those situations most people have had a hard time maintaining a 6 ft social distance and many wore masks and many did not. 

If the experts are right we should see a very large increase in infections over the next one to two weeks over much of the US .

If we don't see this large increase in infections it would appear the experts were wrong and it seems reasonable that we should lift the restrictions and open up our struggling economy and get people working again to support their families . Or at least the restrictions should be greatly reduced in most states and eliminated in others.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 5, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Some OC ECNL/ECRL teams are holding some practices


Curious which ones?


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 5, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Your numbers are worse, or were.
> 
> And you’re next to LA, so people worry it will spill over.


who exactly are these people?


----------



## gkmom (Jun 5, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Sounds good
> 
> I just looked at today's update 10am and didn't notice any new county variance(s). Not open looks to be the same
> 
> ...


Newsom said in the Q & A portion of the news conference that new guidelines for opening nail salons, etc are coming today. Hopefully that includes youth sports. The conference was about injustice, protests so he only touched on it very briefly


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 5, 2020)

dawson said:


> Many of the experts said we need to restrict group gatherings to 25 people or less and wear masks and maintain 6 ft distance to prevent a surge in infections and those are three of the main restrictions in many states including California and New York . Obviously our state and local officials thought this was serious enough to keep these restrictions in place despite raging unemployment and a devastated economy .
> 
> We have had peaceful protests and not so peaceful riots 9 straight days and nights in many cities and most states . The majority of these protests have consisted of peaceful very large groups of people . In those situations most people have had a hard time maintaining a 6 ft social distance and many wore masks and many did not.
> 
> ...


you do understand people are much closer to one another at the grocery store in a closed environment then at these protest. Its physically impossible to maintain 6ft going out for grocery's.........but yet some how 22 players on an open soccer field pose a threat, a threat great enough to shut down youth sports everywhere


----------



## watfly (Jun 5, 2020)

dawson said:


> Many of the experts said we need to restrict group gatherings to 25 people or less and wear masks and maintain 6 ft distance to prevent a surge in infections and those are three of the main restrictions in many states including California and New York . Obviously our state and local officials thought this was serious enough to keep these restrictions in place despite raging unemployment and a devastated economy .
> 
> We have had peaceful protests and not so peaceful riots 9 straight days and nights in many cities and most states . The majority of these protests have consisted of peaceful very large groups of people . In those situations most people have had a hard time maintaining a 6 ft social distance and many wore masks and many did not.
> 
> ...


I'm just repeating myself but experts have yet to be right, why would we need to wait another two weeks for them to be wrong again?  When Georgia reopened and Wisconsin held elections the experts said it would have tragic Covid consequences...not even remotely close.  Deaths actually have declined.  There is not a state that has reopened that has had a material increase (most are decreases) in the death rate, or hospitalization rate (for those states that report hospitalizations).


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 5, 2020)

dawson said:


> Many of the experts said we need to restrict group gatherings to 25 people or less and wear masks and maintain 6 ft distance to prevent a surge in infections and those are three of the main restrictions in many states including California and New York . Obviously our state and local officials thought this was serious enough to keep these restrictions in place despite raging unemployment and a devastated economy .
> 
> We have had peaceful protests and not so peaceful riots 9 straight days and nights in many cities and most states . The majority of these protests have consisted of peaceful very large groups of people . In those situations most people have had a hard time maintaining a 6 ft social distance and many wore masks and many did not.
> 
> ...





dawson said:


> Many of the experts said we need to restrict group gatherings to 25 people or less and wear masks and maintain 6 ft distance to prevent a surge in infections and those are three of the main restrictions in many states including California and New York . Obviously our state and local officials thought this was serious enough to keep these restrictions in place despite raging unemployment and a devastated economy .
> 
> We have had peaceful protests and not so peaceful riots 9 straight days and nights in many cities and most states . The majority of these protests have consisted of peaceful very large groups of people . In those situations most people have had a hard time maintaining a 6 ft social distance and many wore masks and many did not.
> 
> ...


Good news, unemployment figure down to 13.5%.  Some bad news in my opinion, my friend just came back from Havasu where people were not physical distancing and no masks. She is now sick with fever over 101, with Tylenol 100 and severe sweats at night. Going to contact doctor today.  If she is positive for covid it will show up for OC, not Arizona. Just continue to practice safety guidelines as we open up.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> you do understand people are much closer to one another at the grocery store in a closed environment then at these protest. Its physically impossible to maintain 6ft going out for grocery's.........but yet some how 22 players on an open soccer field pose a threat, a threat great enough to shut down youth sports everywhere


Remember it is a contact sport, especially for the olders.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 5, 2020)

Reopening California: State to allow schools, pro sports, gyms, bars to begin resuming operations next week.








						Reopening California: State to allow schools, pro sports, gyms, bars to begin resuming operations next week
					

California will allow schools, day camps, bars, gyms and professional sports with modifications to begin reopening starting next Friday.




					abc7.com
				




"California will allow schools, day camps, bars, gyms and professional sports with modifications to begin reopening starting next Friday.

Gov. Gavin Newsom has been moving the state through a methodical four-step process for reopening. Most of the new businesses are part of "Phase 3." Nail salons will not be included in the list"


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Some OC ECNL/ECRL teams are holding some practices


Where?  Can we go and "hang?"


----------



## gkmom (Jun 5, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Reopening California: State to allow schools, pro sports, gyms, bars to begin resuming operations next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Professional sports listed, is youth sports included?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 5, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Professional sports listed, is youth sports included?


Depending on age, it may count as day camp.  Helpful, since the day camp rules are statewide.  Might be an easier set of hoops to jump through.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Good news, unemployment figure down to 13.5%.  Some bad news in my opinion, my friend just came back from Havasu where people were not physical distancing and no masks. She is now sick with fever over 101, with Tylenol 100 and severe sweats at night. Going to contact doctor today.  If she is positive for covid it will show up for OC, not Arizona. Just continue to practice safety guidelines as we open up.


Keep us posted on your friend.  Prayers to her.  Let me know if she dies and or passes this on to someone else who passes it to someone who passes it to some one else who passes it on to someone else who dies.  Thanks for the Warning too!!!.  Hey everyone.  Attention:  Someone from lake Havasu has 101 temp. Please stay where you are now if you were in that area the last few days.  Put your hands up now!!!  Plus, kneel as well.  Do not leave your place except for essentials the next 14 days.  Call in sick or better yet, go on unemployment!!  Watch tv too and no kids can play.  Be on the look out for a fever of 103.........I pray for your friend.......


----------



## jpeter (Jun 5, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Professional sports listed, is youth sports included?


Nope they are two separate entities.

Let's see the guidance when it's put out and what's included for next Friday.  

Schools and gym are a good start,  rec centers,  pools, playrounds would be nice to see included.  

Seen the camp draft guidance previously so unless it's open to more people and/or activities pretty much a restrictive bummer for most kids.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 5, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Remember it is a contact sport, especially for the olders.


And so is shopping at Ralphs lately. Where are you going with this?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 5, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Curious which ones?


Not my place to say


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 5, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Ballooning Virus Count in my view is a non-issue for the most part (good to review trends though); testing frequency increased tremendously, one of the big reasons that state governments have changed their opening requirements to the Death trend....


I'm surprised they aren't using hospitalizations / ICU patients as that would lead the death trend a bit. It does appear that cases are not as strong an indicator of hospitalizations as they had been. Also, while it has been mentioned that GA opened up "the right way", it could also simply be that they opened up at the right time - late spring and early summer. The flu typically drops then as well.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 5, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> The problem is it is hard to use any decline in hospitalizations or deaths as a basis things are better because generally speaking hospitalizations and deaths represent what was going on about a month ago which is when we were in lock down.  The life cycle of the disease is such that what we are doing now will be reflected in hospitalizations and deaths about a month from now.  We opened up and had protests so the effects of that (if any) will start to show in about a month.


Everything I see indicates it's a little less than 2 weeks on average from infection (4-5 days to symptoms) to hospitalization (5-10 days after symptoms). Positive tests should show up in less than a week after infection if people get tested when symptomatic.









						Coronavirus COVID-19 (SARS-CoV-2) | Johns Hopkins ABX Guide
					

Up-to-date Coronavirus COVID-19 guidance for physicians & pharmacists from Johns Hopkins ABX. Disease spectrum, testing, and clinical trials for vaccines, remdesivir, dexamethasone discussed.




					www.hopkinsguides.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

The party of science. Anyone care to square this circle?

All animals are *equal*, but *some* animals are *more equal* than others.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh and if the above didn't give you a chuckle....read what supposed "health experts" had to say about the protests and why protesting is OK during the covid situation.

Science. Get it while you can. Changes apparently for some based on politics. Follow the link below and you can see the letter and the names of the smart people who advocate for this. 

"More than a thousand public health experts signed an open letter specifically stating that "we do not condemn these gatherings as risky for COVID-19 transmission. *We support them as vital to the national public health and to the threatened health specifically of Black people in the United States."*









						Public Health Experts Have Undermined Their Own Case for the COVID-19 Lockdowns
					

Police violence is a metaphorical disease. Coronavirus is a literal disease.




					reason.com


----------



## Emma (Jun 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Oh and if the above didn't give you a chuckle....read what supposed "health experts" had to say about the protests and why protesting is OK during the covid situation.
> 
> Science. Get it while you can. Changes apparently for some based on politics. Follow the link below and you can see the letter and the names of the smart people who advocate for this.
> 
> ...


Here's my best guess: Social gatherings and childcare groups do not keep their distance and generally do not wear masks while protestors can still stay 6 feet apart and will wear masks.  We've not been to any gatherings in which children or adults are able to maintain social distancing or keep their masks on but maybe it's because our friends and family are weak


----------



## lancer (Jun 5, 2020)

300 new cases reported in OC today.  More than any another day.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

Emma said:


> Here's my best guess: Social gatherings and childcare groups do not keep their distance and generally do not wear masks while protestors can still stay 6 feet apart and will wear masks.  We've not been to any gatherings in which children or adults are able to maintain social distancing or keep their masks on but maybe it's because our friends and family are weak


Like how these protesters in the county do it?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 5, 2020)

lancer said:


> 300 new cases reported in OC today.  More than any another day.


Almost like 2 days backlog


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

Or maybe these protesters in Contra Costa?


----------



## Emma (Jun 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Like how these protesters in the county do it?
> 
> View attachment 7452


Appears most are wearing face masks plus they have those large poster boards to protect themselves too. The other protestors probably need more poster boards.  Haha The other photo is too far and I can't tell if people are wearing masks.  I hope they let groups of 24 athletes train together.  I can't wait to kick my children out of my house. For soccer, that is.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The party of science. Anyone care to square this circle?
> 
> All animals are *equal*, but *some* animals are *more equal* than others.
> 
> View attachment 7450


Even without the influence of lobbying, there's typically a cost-benefit analysis applied to all public health judgments.  Certain activities are considered worth the risks posed to societal health resources, others are not.  That can definitely involve a political judgment about what's worth the risk and what isn't, but it doesn't mean that the health risk side of the equation doesn't involve science.  It just means someone considers the other side of the equation (economic cost, constitutional rights, political costs, etc) to be worth more than the marginal cost of increased risk of transmission.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Oh and if the above didn't give you a chuckle....read what supposed "health experts" had to say about the protests and why protesting is OK during the covid situation.
> 
> Science. Get it while you can. Changes apparently for some based on politics. Follow the link below and you can see the letter and the names of the smart people who advocate for this.
> 
> ...


Agree, but let’s not turn the whole site into good news thread.  

Hope we get back to playing soon.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jun 5, 2020)

lancer said:


> 300 new cases reported in OC today.  More than any another day.


Makes sense as Memorial Day was almost 2 weeks ago and there were plenty of crowds.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 5, 2020)

Emma said:


> Appears most are wearing face masks plus they have those large poster boards to protect themselves too. The other protestors probably need more poster boards.  Haha The other photo is too far and I can't tell if people are wearing masks.  I hope they let groups of 24 athletes train together.  I can't wait to kick my children out of my house. For soccer, that is.


you understand most are wearing masks to HIDE their faces not to stop the spread......right?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Certain activities are considered worth the risks posed to societal health resources, others are not.


That is actually the point. 


The protests/riots are the groups this gov entity panders to. 

If they were concerned about the virus per say, whether or not it was their political constituency, the health risks would dictate not doing it according to what they have been telling everyone else. 

If it were the science they tell us, then by definition they would not allow protests. 

And that is the problem. Their support of social distancing depends on politics.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Agree, but let’s not turn the whole site into good news thread.


Do you just hunt out my threads to comment on  

At least you are always friendly and never call me names. I appreciate that. Greatly.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 5, 2020)

The fact that we're always at the mercy of people who control the availability of the fields is just another reminder that youth soccer in US is way too organized.  Kids have been playing pick-up basketball at my local elementary school with friends for weeks now.  US Soccer, MLS, or whoever feels it's important for US to excel in soccer needs to invest money to turn one of the basketball courts at every elementary school into a simple, concrete futsal court.

I imagine if there is a futsal court in every neighborhood where kids can just show up and play pick-up, many of us would not care when organized soccer returns.


----------



## SoccerFan (Jun 5, 2020)

Cal South return to play plan posted:



			https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/CSTF-RTP-CS-Phases-and-Responsibilities.pdf


----------



## Emma (Jun 5, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> you understand most are wearing masks to HIDE their faces not to stop the spread......right?


I'm not going to judge a group of strangers without any factual evidence.  I think you're better than that too.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 5, 2020)

SoccerFan said:


> Cal South return to play plan posted:
> 
> 
> 
> https://calsouth.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/CSTF-RTP-CS-Phases-and-Responsibilities.pdf


So does this mean they will now allow teams to practice?


----------



## Josh vinck (Jun 5, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> So does this mean they will now allow teams to practice?


Yes, at least in San Diego County, acceding you a County Supervisor.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am not judging a group of strangers about what they feel the need to protest.  I agree that people should be policed based on their conduct and not their color and that the point being made is a compelling one.  The issue here is that public health authorities have affirmatively stated that the subject matter of the current protests is so compelling and its influence on public health by ending police brutality so immediately critical that it justifies an exception to public health orders against mass gatherings.  As though a communicable disease cares what the mass gathering has assembled to discuss.  This is the absolute zenith of made up nonsense.  The governor of New Jersey just said that protesting when a nail salon is permitted to open is just not the same as protesting racial injustice and therefore the public health argument does not apply.  Somehow I expect the 40 million who lost their jobs and the business owners whose life savings are gone feel like their concern is legitimate, too.  A public health official who says that whether a group may or may not gather in light of the risk of a communicable disease turns on what they are there to discuss and whether that health official agrees with the topic is outrageous and tyrannical.  The governor of Michigan threatened people protesting an act of government with which they disagreed with incarceration and an extension of the shut in order.  She was protesting this week inside the 6 feet distancing requirement her office has mandated to the public.  And if people can't recognize the problem with permitting protests of some acts of government and not others based on whether the official at issue does or does not agree with the protesters' objection, they are lying or irredeemably stupid.  We are not talking about an important thing and a nonsense thing.  We are talking about two hugely important things.  Shutting down the country cost $6 trillion, 40 million jobs, who knows how may beaten children, suicides, divorces, murders, missed funerals, missed dying moments and births, untold carnage.  But that is not sufficiently compelling that citizens are permitted to object?  There is exactly no remaining credibility with these shut down orders in any locality where these protests are being permitted.  None at all.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 5, 2020)

14 pages of rules about returning to practice.  And in the last phase, weeks and weeks from now, no high-fives.  But mass protests are fine now.  Makes complete sense.


----------



## Penguin (Jun 5, 2020)

Bad news for youth sports in California. This is today's public health release and guidelines updating what sectors can now open. 
https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/OPA/Pages/NR20-113.aspx
There are guidelines for camps, schools, film industry, casinos, zoos, aquariums, hotels, campgrounds, and fitness facilities. 
Nothing specific on youth sports. On the document link under guidelines for fitness facilities on pages 2-3 it states ( I bolded the info on sports) :

This document provides guidance for fitness facilities to support a safe, clean environment for workers. NOTE: Fitness facilities with playgrounds should keep those areas closed until such facilities are allowed to resume modified or full operation. When allowed to reopen to modified or full operation, refer to guidance on the COVID-19 Resilience Roadmap website. *This guidance does not apply to day care or child care services, youth camps, team or contact sports, school and educational activities, and other public gatherings. For guidance on summer camps, outdoor recreation, and child care, refer to the guidance on the COVID-19 Resilience Roadmap website. Most organized activities and sports such as basketball,  baseball, soccer, and football that are held on park fields, open areas, and courts are not permitted to the extent that they require coaches and athletes who are not from the same household or living unit to be in close proximity, which increases their potential for exposure to COVID-19. Members of the same household may engage in such activities and sports together. *

All I can say is unbelievable!


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> And so is shopping at Ralphs lately. Where are you going with this?


Really?? I guess you have not watched olders play.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 5, 2020)

Penguin said:


> Bad news for youth sports in California. This is today's public health release and guidelines updating what sectors can now open.
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/OPA/Pages/NR20-113.aspx
> There are guidelines for camps, schools, film industry, casinos, zoos, aquariums, hotels, campgrounds, and fitness facilities.
> Nothing specific on youth sports. On the document link under guidelines for fitness facilities on pages 2-3 it states ( I bolded the info on sports) :
> ...


San Diego County announced youth sports is approved under the day camp category


----------



## Penguin (Jun 5, 2020)

gkmom said:


> San Diego County announced youth sports is approved under the day camp category


One supervisor did. I hope it stands and SD Public Health agrees. Here is Ventura County's opinion from their facebook page:


----------



## chiefs (Jun 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/569022853258776/posts/1508324455995273


----------



## Josh vinck (Jun 5, 2020)

Penguin said:


> One supervisor did. I hope it stands and SD Public Health agrees. Here is Ventura County's opinion from their facebook page:
> View attachment 7458


Obviously why Cal South called their phase 1 “soccer camps”.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 5, 2020)

gkmom said:


> San Diego County announced youth sports is approved under the day camp category


From San Diego Union Tribune
By MARK ZEIGLER
JUNE 5, 2020
7:14 PM
Gov. Gavin Newsom did not issue guidance on the resumption of youth sports in California, nor did he grant a direct request by the San Diego County Board of Supervisors earlier this week to allow kids to return to gyms, fields and pools immediately.

But he did issue guidance on day camps late Friday afternoon, and *Supervisor Kristin Gaspar thinks that’s broad enough* to encompass most youth sports organizations in groups of 12 athletes plus a coach.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

All you have to do is read things with your heart, and not with you eyes.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 5, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> From San Diego Union Tribune
> By MARK ZEIGLER
> JUNE 5, 2020
> 7:14 PM
> ...


So you don't think it will stick?


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 5, 2020)

UPDATED: CALIFORNIA ALLOWS YOUTH SOCCER CAMPS, PROTOCOLS FOR SAN DIEGO • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 5, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Even without the influence of lobbying, there's typically a cost-benefit analysis applied to all public health judgments.  Certain activities are considered worth the risks posed to societal health resources, others are not.  That can definitely involve a political judgment about what's worth the risk and what isn't, but it doesn't mean that the health risk side of the equation doesn't involve science.  It just means someone considers the other side of the equation (economic cost, constitutional rights, political costs, etc) to be worth more than the marginal cost of increased risk of transmission.


So where is the cost/benefit analysis for kids that shows obesity leads to loss of 8-14 years of a persons life for the 20-30% of youths that are already there and will increase compared to the infinitely very small percentage chance a child would die by getting coronavirus.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 5, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> UPDATED: CALIFORNIA ALLOWS YOUTH SOCCER CAMPS, PROTOCOLS FOR SAN DIEGO • SoccerToday
> 
> 
> SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer
> ...


Oh so day camps with up to 12 players can start 6/12.  

Better than nothing I guess if they kids can attend during the day, coaches, fields can be found?

Practice is normally in the evening. The amount of fields, space, distance required for groups of 12 during the day with all the regs won't be cheap that's for sure.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 5, 2020)

gkmom said:


> So you don't think it will stick?


Stick what?  Camps now have some guidance, the country can now decide they when & how if they meet the metics.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 5, 2020)

Josh vinck said:


> Obviously why Cal South called their phase 1 “soccer camps”.


Surprised to see that from Cal South. 

End around or short cycling things by including camps as phase 1 is a bit questionable to fit whos timelines & $$$ efforts?


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 5, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Surprised to see that from Cal South.
> 
> End around or short cycling things by including camps as phase 1 is a bit questionable to fit whos timelines & $$$ efforts?


Yeah, the timelines are shortened too from those recommendations put out by US Soccer so that lo and behold we can get to a restricted tournament situation by August.  Makes me go....hmmmmmmmmmmm.   

p.s. don't really care, if it gets the kids on the soccer fields sooner have at it.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 5, 2020)

As to the rules themselves released by CalSouth some observations:

-The passing rule is a little bit silly.  Can't touch any part of the body other than feet.  With the smaller children, if it's not passed properly or goes into some scrub, they are going to handle the ball.  For the olders, what if it's hit into the air?  Seems like an impossible rule to enforce and one which will be quickly broken and/or falls into the "aspirational" category
-I didn't see them mentioning shooting in phase 1 but they do specifically call out no throw ins, headers, touching other balls with their hands.  Presumably that means you can shoot into an empty net if players retrieve their own balls but no goalkeepers.
-Goalkeeper training is pretty much impossible at these "camps" if you can't touch the ball. Hopefully phase 1 is short though and the kids need to get back into conditioning anyway if they haven't been doing GK training during the lockdown.
-Funny how they seemed to back away with that 13.1 rule about parents being present.  Wonder how that got inserted.  Probably an interesting story.
-Cattle call tryouts aren't possible until phase 3 and even then you'd have to get around the field limitation numbers.  To the extent there are tryouts, it will be by invitation only (and then only to the extent you don't exceed the maximum pod number set by the county).  Impossible to try out a goalkeeper in phase 1.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 6, 2020)

Emma said:


> I'm not going to judge a group of strangers without any factual evidence.  I think you're better than that too.


Here you go. ACLU talks about identy protection at protests being violated by new software that can read a face through masks. Protest and demonstrations have been going on for centuries. Masks have been used to hide the identy of the protester. 









						Do coronavirus masks provide protest protection?
					

Some believe masks protect the wearer against both contagion and positive identification. But new technology may overrule that secondary protection.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## dad4 (Jun 6, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> As to the rules themselves released by CalSouth some observations:
> 
> -The passing rule is a little bit silly.  Can't touch any part of the body other than feet.  With the smaller children, if it's not passed properly or goes into some scrub, they are going to handle the ball.  For the olders, what if it's hit into the air?  Seems like an impossible rule to enforce and one which will be quickly broken and/or falls into the "aspirational" category
> -I didn't see them mentioning shooting in phase 1 but they do specifically call out no throw ins, headers, touching other balls with their hands.  Presumably that means you can shoot into an empty net if players retrieve their own balls but no goalkeepers.
> ...


tryouts near here are signup, then they send you a time.  

Other teams are just waiting until they can do at least 1v1.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 6, 2020)

Penguin said:


> Bad news for youth sports in California. This is today's public health release and guidelines updating what sectors can now open.
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/OPA/Pages/NR20-113.aspx
> There are guidelines for camps, schools, film industry, casinos, zoos, aquariums, hotels, campgrounds, and fitness facilities.
> Nothing specific on youth sports. On the document link under guidelines for fitness facilities on pages 2-3 it states ( I bolded the info on sports) :
> ...


Still haven't seen any guidance with regard to youth sports

Outdoor recreation specifically mentions no sports and page 3
https://covid19.ca.gov/pdf/guidance-campgrounds.pdf

High contact programs and sports that require close contact of less than
six feet in distance between members of different households should be
suspended. This includes activities such as group sporting events, pick-up
basketball, intermural sports activities, races, or dances.
 Limit high or close contact outdoor recreation activities to household
units. This includes boat rentals, basketball and volleyball games, rope
courses, and climbing walls. At campgrounds and RV parks, consider
whether nature walks, movie nights, mini-golf, geocaching, scavenger
hunts, or other activities can be developed for household units in a wayh that maintains physical distancing.

Calling soccer "Day Camp" is nice in theory just don't know if its practical or doable on any scale besides they those that can afford and transport kids during the day.

Are there going to be mass camps held by every club now?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Everything I see indicates it's a little less than 2 weeks on average from infection (4-5 days to symptoms) to hospitalization (5-10 days after symptoms). Positive tests should show up in less than a week after infection if people get tested when symptomatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when you add the 14 day on average incubation period and a week on average to hospitalizations you are at 3 weeks.  I said a about a month.  I am really interested what that information will be in a month.


----------



## KS22 (Jun 6, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Here you go. ACLU talks about identy protection at protests being violated by new software that can read a face through masks. Protest and demonstrations have been going on for centuries. Masks have been used to hide the identy of the protester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure some people may wear masks for that reason. But not everyone. I would argue that most people are using them to protect themselves from possible virus spread.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> So when you add the 14 day on average incubation period and a week on average to hospitalizations you are at 3 weeks.  I said a about a month.  I am really interested what that information will be in a month.


*Incubation period*


Mean of 5-6 days, range 2–12


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> *Incubation period*
> 
> 
> Mean of 5-6 days, range 2–12


okay


----------



## TOSDCI (Jun 6, 2020)

dad4 said:


> tryouts near here are signup, then they send you a time.
> 
> Other teams are just waiting until they can do at least 1v1.


Some teams have already been mostly formed without an official tryout.  We were lucky that my older DD was able to switch to a different team because the coaches had already knew who she was and had seen her play.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> okay


I have been watching the numbers in our area religiously and researching information to manage our risk because I am immune compromised with high dose chemo knocking out my lungs years ago and I don't want to leave my kids without a parent.  Having said that, what we know today is that OC Health are a bunch of disorganized ding dongs, and it takes 15 minutes of close contact to get the disease through breathing (you can get it from surfaces which sort of doesn't make sense to me with the 15 minute contact conclusion).   There is no reason our kids cannot be on the field practicing right now 6ft. apart even with spikes in numbers that I am predicting will occur.  My daughter would be happy to just pass the ball the whole practice.  I think we have managed to reach heard ignorance within the decision makers.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I have been watching the numbers in our area religiously and researching information to manage our risk because I am immune compromised with high dose chemo knocking out my lungs years ago and I don't want to leave my kids without a parent.  Having said that, what we know today is that OC Health are a bunch of disorganized ding dongs, and it takes 15 minutes of close contact to get the disease through breathing (you can get it from surfaces which sort of doesn't make sense to me with the 15 minute contact conclusion).   There is no reason our kids cannot be on the field practicing right now 6ft. apart even with spikes in numbers that I am predicting will occur.  My daughter would be happy to just pass the ball the whole practice.  I think we have managed to reach heard ignorance within the decision makers.


I agree with you that hospitalizations are the thing to watch now. There is some evidence that positive tests aren't correlating as much to future hospitalizations as they had been. Maybe a higher percentage of the asymptomatic people are getting tested now, but I'm hoping it's a seasonal effect like the flu. Also, transmission appears to be less likely. GA appeared to do ok opening much earlier than most experts recommended. We haven't seen a spike due to the Lake of the Ozarks event. When you combine that with the report a few weeks ago about the bulk of the new cases in NY coming from people who were sheltering in place, it indicates there may be other important variables driving the infections and the severity of the infection.


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Here you go. ACLU talks about identy protection at protests being violated by new software that can read a face through masks. Protest and demonstrations have been going on for centuries. Masks have been used to hide the identy of the protester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chalklines, this will be my last comment on this as I like stick to soccer related things on this forum.  It doesn't matter what the ACLU or someone else says about technology to identify protestors.   The reason a bunch of strangers choose to wear face masks to protest during a pandemic crisis is quite logical and reasonable.  We should not be judging random strangers innocent behaviors as criminal.  I'd not disagree with you if the photo showed looters or acts of violence, but the photos do not depict any criminal behavior.  As such, they are just strangers exercising our constitutional rights.  Advocating negative conclusions without any facts is never needed.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I have been watching the numbers in our area religiously and researching information to manage our risk because I am immune compromised with high dose chemo knocking out my lungs years ago and I don't want to leave my kids without a parent.  Having said that, what we know today is that OC Health are a bunch of disorganized ding dongs, and it takes 15 minutes of close contact to get the disease through breathing (you can get it from surfaces which sort of doesn't make sense to me with the 15 minute contact conclusion).   There is no reason our kids cannot be on the field practicing right now 6ft. apart even with spikes in numbers that I am predicting will occur.  My daughter would be happy to just pass the ball the whole practice.  I think we have managed to reach heard ignorance within the decision makers.


and being outdoors with the wind blowing and the sun makes it even longer.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 6, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I have been watching the numbers in our area religiously and researching information to manage our risk because I am immune compromised with high dose chemo knocking out my lungs years ago and I don't want to leave my kids without a parent.  Having said that, what we know today is that OC Health are a bunch of disorganized ding dongs, and it takes 15 minutes of close contact to get the disease through breathing (you can get it from surfaces which sort of doesn't make sense to me with the 15 minute contact conclusion).   There is no reason our kids cannot be on the field practicing right now 6ft. apart even with spikes in numbers that I am predicting will occur.  My daughter would be happy to just pass the ball the whole practice.  I think we have managed to reach heard ignorance within the decision makers.


Agreed, and for everyone's sake in the family, my daughter needs to get out there with her team, ASAP ;-). Things are looking up as far as the virus goes. I just hope it keeps trending in a positive direction. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I agree with you that hospitalizations are the thing to watch now. There is some evidence that positive tests aren't correlating as much to future hospitalizations as they had been. Maybe a higher percentage of the asymptomatic people are getting tested now, but I'm hoping it's a seasonal effect like the flu. Also, transmission appears to be less likely. GA appeared to do ok opening much earlier than most experts recommended. We haven't seen a spike due to the Lake of the Ozarks event. When you combine that with the report a few weeks ago about the bulk of the new cases in NY coming from people who were sheltering in place, it indicates there may be other important variables driving the infections and the severity of the infection.


There are some things that don't make sense about GA but I stopped myself from going down that rabbit hole since I need to do analytics for my job that I actually get paid for. LOL


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 6, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Yeah, the timelines are shortened too from those recommendations put out by US Soccer so that lo and behold we can get to a restricted tournament situation by August.  Makes me go....hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> p.s. don't really care, if it gets the kids on the soccer fields sooner have at it.


Just don't use the porta potties at Surf cup! The local merchants will be thrilled with all the players coming in to use their toilets.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 6, 2020)

So it sounds like clubs are moving forward and practices, sorry I mean “sports camps” will happen next week? Is anyone hearing different or can share what they are being told?


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 6, 2020)

Also, how are bars and gyms safer than an outside field of soccer players?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Just don't use the porta potties at Surf cup! The local merchants will be thrilled with all the players coming in to use their toilets.


Why can’t you use the porta potties at Surf cup?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 6, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Also, how are bars and gyms safer than an outside field of soccer players?


Sales tax kills the virus.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 6, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> So it sounds like clubs are moving forward and practices, sorry I mean “sports camps” will happen next week? Is anyone hearing different or can share what they are being told?


Week after next (June 15 week) a few clubs have tentatively scheduled "camps"  while others who are eager to get back soon have not yet lifted training restrictions or have Facilities booked for camps or training start dates.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I agree with you that hospitalizations are the thing to watch now. There is some evidence that positive tests aren't correlating as much to future hospitalizations as they had been. Maybe a higher percentage of the asymptomatic people are getting tested now, but I'm hoping it's a seasonal effect like the flu. Also, transmission appears to be less likely. GA appeared to do ok opening much earlier than most experts recommended. We haven't seen a spike due to the Lake of the Ozarks event. When you combine that with the report a few weeks ago about the bulk of the new cases in NY coming from people who were sheltering in place, it indicates there may be other important variables driving the infections and the severity of the infection.


This whole virus is so strange, in terms of transmission etc.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 6, 2020)

New Zealand just reached 15 days with no confirmed cases and 1 person with the disease in the hospital (think he got out yesterday) and they just allowed people to collect in groups of up to 100.  Can you even imagine if that was us?  LOL  All hell would break loose!


----------



## JPS (Jun 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I agree with you that hospitalizations are the thing to watch now. There is some evidence that positive tests aren't correlating as much to future hospitalizations as they had been. Maybe a higher percentage of the asymptomatic people are getting tested now, but I'm hoping it's a seasonal effect like the flu. Also, transmission appears to be less likely. GA appeared to do ok opening much earlier than most experts recommended. We haven't seen a spike due to the Lake of the Ozarks event. When you combine that with the report a few weeks ago about the bulk of the new cases in NY coming from people who were sheltering in place, it indicates there may be other important variables driving the infections and the severity of the infection.


Agree. About 95% of new cases are resolved by themselves, sometimes without the person even knowing it. So hospitalization is the only real number that matters.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 6, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why can’t you use the porta potties at Surf cup?


They are disgusting. Not clean. There has been a study out of China that fecal matter contains the covid virus even after the patient has recovered. Opt to use local merchants bathrooms whenever possible.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 6, 2020)

Yikes...


Triple digit increase in new COVID-19 cases reported in Kansas City metro area Saturday


			https://www.kansascity.com/news/coronavirus/article243337061.html


----------



## Socal United (Jun 6, 2020)

They defied everyone and opened up everything first....   Yikes









						Percentage of positive COVID-19 cases continues to drop
					

The percentage of positive COVID-19 cases in Wisconsin continues to decline, based on the latest figures reported Friday by the state Department of Health Services.




					www.startribune.com


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 7, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Yikes...
> 
> 
> Triple digit increase in new COVID-19 cases reported in Kansas City metro area Saturday
> ...


Remember with the protests if we dont see a spike in reported cases, covid19 will have been over blown along with all the social distancing measures. Not a chance the current narrative lets that happen. Im afraid practices will get back for 1-2 1/2 weeks before being shut down again especially in LA County. The big question will be how large of a spike will be reported in California before the week of the 15th.....?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Remember with the protests if we dont see a spike in reported cases, covid19 will have been over blown along with all the social distancing measures. Not a chance the current narrative lets that happen. Im afraid practices will get back for 1-2 1/2 weeks before being shut down again especially in LA County. The big question will be how large of a spike will be reported in California before the week of the 15th.....?


If there is no protest spike, it mostly shows that the outdoor restrictions are excessive.  

There is pretty good evidence that the vast majority of transmissions are indoors, or very dense events like stadiums or carnivals.

So far, we don’t see much of a spike.  7 day average of new cases is slightly down compared to a week ago.  Not sure if anyone will notice and ease up on sports and beaches.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Remember with the protests if we dont see a spike in reported cases, covid19 will have been over blown along with all the social distancing measures. Not a chance the current narrative lets that happen. Im afraid practices will get back for 1-2 1/2 weeks before being shut down again especially in LA County. The big question will be how large of a spike will be reported in California before the week of the 15th.....?


Protest have been going on for 12 days; numbers should already be coming in; in a election year, blue states, of course, will try to shut down again.  Don’t believe anything coming out of politicians-or health officers about their pseudo science.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 7, 2020)

Ohio, Georgia, Florida have already shown opening up has worked gloriously.


----------



## blam (Jun 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Ohio, Georgia, Florida have already shown opening up has worked gloriously.


Just to add: Opening up with social distancing.

No countries have survived covid with zero social distancing. If we social distanced early enough then lock down would have been unnecessary.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jun 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Protest have been going on for 12 days; numbers should already be coming in; in a election year, blue states, of course, will try to shut down again.  Don’t believe anything coming out of politicians-or health officers about their pseudo science.


How do you explain Europe, Asia and everywhere else in the world.....Is it all about our election there too?


----------



## jimlewis (Jun 7, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> How do you explain Europe, Asia and everywhere else in the world.....Is it all about our election there too?


Can we take the Covid political talk to the "good news" thread please.


----------



## SocalWestDad (Jun 7, 2020)

Is anyone starting practice this week?


----------



## Frank (Jun 7, 2020)

Cal south has a call with Clubs on Tuesday to give an update as to what is allowed. They hold the clubs insurance so clubs won’t do anything until they approve.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 7, 2020)

Frank said:


> Cal south has a call with Clubs on Tuesday to give an update as to what is allowed. They hold the clubs insurance so clubs won’t do anything until they approve.


Yes I have heard that Tuesday’s call will five clubs an idea of what they can start doing, I’d expect most big clubs start end of this upcoming week and other clubs to start beginning of the week after. Either way, great to see that CalSouth is getting behind this and the kids will get something to look forward to during the week again.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 7, 2020)

Frank said:


> Cal south has a call with Clubs on Tuesday to give an update as to what is allowed. They hold the clubs insurance so clubs won’t do anything until they approve.


Whats allowed?

Don't the counties have to change or apply for variance to stay at home to allow anything including camps before Cal south return to play even begins?  Nothing is automatic or granted due to state issuing guidance in most sectors now,  youth sports has yet to have those. 

Return to play doc:
1. State and local "stay and shelter" regulations are lifted for youth sports with conditions

Haven't seen or heard  #1 from the state, county, or any locals just yet.   Maybe this week will bring greater clarity. 

When that is done of course need facilities to be open and permit those sports activities. The camp angle might work for some but of course "camps" normally have a different insurance so I won't be surprised to see that as a requirement for rentals by places that use that standard.

I'm just hoping there is a quicker way to cut through all the hoops but have a feeling that the DisneyLand reopening dates( mid July) are about where we will be before youth soccer is really back for everyone in all of SoCal.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 7, 2020)

Frank said:


> Cal south has a call with Clubs on Tuesday to give an update as to what is allowed. They hold the clubs insurance so clubs won’t do anything until they approve.


I apologize if this is a stupid question, but is the new MLS league a part of Cal South?


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 7, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Whats allowed?
> 
> Don't the counties have to change or apply for variance to stay at home to allow anything including camps before Cal south return to play even begins?  Nothing is automatic or granted due to state issuing guidance in most sectors now,  youth sports has yet to have those.
> 
> ...


I think that date is when a lot of clubs and Calsouth want full trainings to happen. The weeks leading up will be a progression to that date and real practices. If they started any kind of training on that date, no tournaments at all in August, kids won’t be ready. Fall season will be first games.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 7, 2020)

gkmom said:


> I apologize if this is a stupid question, but is the new MLS league a part of Cal South?


No not part of Cal South

USYS is providing sanctioning they have already releases their return to play guidelines.

Usclub is ECNL, NPL, etc and they to have already released return to play.

They are hinge on compliance with state, county, local requirements.  There are no blanket permission to return to play.  Insurance is not provided unless compliant.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 7, 2020)

jpeter said:


> No not part of Cal South
> 
> USYS is providing sanctioning they have already releases their return to play guidelines.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 7, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Yes I have heard that Tuesday’s call will five clubs an idea of what they can start doing, I’d expect most big clubs start end of this upcoming week and other clubs to start beginning of the week after. Either way, great to see that CalSouth is getting behind this and the kids will get something to look forward to during the week again.


Who are the 5 Clubs?

Surf
Blues
Slammers 
Albion 
Eagles


----------



## jpeter (Jun 7, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I think that date is when a lot of clubs and Calsouth want full trainings to happen. The weeks leading up will be a progression to that date and real practices. If they started any kind of training on that date, no tournaments at all in August, kids won’t be ready. Fall season will be first games.


Yeah thats understand and reasonable.  But how practical or realistic that is is another question for the masses.  For some with there own private facilities that's going to be a lot easier than the public ones.   For example when will great park open back for youth soccer?   When that happens for example the dominos start to fall in place for those that use that facilities. Same goes for the schools and colleges that rent field space.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Who are the 5 Clubs?
> 
> Surf
> Blues
> ...


Meant to say give not five,oops


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 7, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Ohio, Georgia, Florida have already shown opening up has worked gloriously.


Eighteen states are now showing an increasing rate of infection.


----------



## JPS (Jun 7, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Eighteen states are now showing an increasing rate of infection.


Hospitalization is the only relevant number because 95% of infections get resolved on their own. Sometimes the person infected won't even know.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 7, 2020)

JPS said:


> Hospitalization is the only relevant number because 95% of infections get resolved on their own. Sometimes the person infected won't even know.


Yes. If they don't lead to hospitalizations, its due to testing a higher percentage of asymptomatic patients and/or a seasonal effect that reduces its severity.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 7, 2020)

Looking for some opinions from those who aren't on the extreme ends of society being open or closed. Would  you think it's safe for my son to start private goalie training? He has asthma, so I'm a little more cautious than most. It does seem like asthma may not be as big of a risk as thought, so I'm warming up to the idea of him getting back out there


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 7, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Looking for some opinions from those who aren't on the extreme ends of society being open or closed. Would  you think it's safe for my son to start private goalie training? He has asthma, so I'm a little more cautious than most. It does seem like asthma may not be as big of a risk as thought, so I'm warming up to the idea of him getting back out there


yes.  Im sure if the coach would wear a mask if you told him the condition.  or try to see how far your son can handle a mask while training.


----------



## Frank (Jun 7, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> yes.  Im sure if the coach would wear a mask if you told him the condition.  or try to see how far your son can handle a mask while training.


Yes, in a private training the act of social distancing is very easy


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jun 7, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Looking for some opinions from those who aren't on the extreme ends of society being open or closed. Would  you think it's safe for my son to start private goalie training? He has asthma, so I'm a little more cautious than most. It does seem like asthma may not be as big of a risk as thought, so I'm warming up to the idea of him getting back out there


I would like to tell you that I am not on the extreme end, but that would not be honest (I am 1,000% behind opening it up for those who are willing to get back out there), that said, if YOU have ANY concerns you should not have your kid out there.  While the risk for kids seems very low (zero deaths under the age of 19 in San Diego County https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/dam/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/Epidemiology/COVID-19 Deaths by Demographics.pdf), that would be of no comfort if your son was the outlier.  YOU have to decide what you are comfortable with, no one else.  I am asthmatic as well, so I have some concerns, but I thought I read some where that asthma was not a factor.  Listen to no one (even me), and do what you feel comfortable with.  
PS  My kid is a keeper and she will be back at it this week.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 7, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Looking for some opinions from those who aren't on the extreme ends of society being open or closed. Would  you think it's safe for my son to start private goalie training? He has asthma, so I'm a little more cautious than most. It does seem like asthma may not be as big of a risk as thought, so I'm warming up to the idea of him getting back out there


Honestly I would not seek medical advise from from this forum.  If your doctor does not know, seek advise from another doctor or two.

Safe is a relative term.  New Zealand and Taiwan are the safest, as they actually reported zero daily new cases.  Germany is not as safe as New Zealand, but they're looking good and Bundesliga is back on.  US is not as safe as Germany, but probably safer than Brazil.  Working with one coach and the same 10 kids every week is safer than working with two coaches and 20 kids.

My kids will participate when soccer is allowed because I figure this is about as safe as we will get in this country.  As a country, we didn't do the shelter-in-place all that well, and we also couldn't handle/allow the hard core contact tracing like they do in Korea.  If we go into lock down again, I've personally come to the conclusion that we simply will not achieve the kind of results that has been achieved in other countries.

Work, school and soccer fall under essential activities in my household, so my kids will play.  But we limit our exposure everywhere else.  My kids don't go to Costco with my wife for free samples anymore  (not sure if they still have them).

Good luck to you.

New Zealand:


Germany:


US:


----------



## gkmom (Jun 7, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Honestly I would not seek medical advise from from this forum.  If your doctor does not know, seek advise from another doctor or two.
> 
> Safe is a relative term.  New Zealand and Taiwan are the safest, as they actually reported zero daily new cases.  Germany is not as safe as New Zealand, but they're looking good and Bundesliga is back on.  US is not as safe as Germany, but probably safer than Brazil.  Working with one coach and the same 10 kids every week is safer than working with two coaches and 20 kids.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was planning on calling my son's doctor this week to get his opinion


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 7, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Looking for some opinions from those who aren't on the extreme ends of society being open or closed. Would  you think it's safe for my son to start private goalie training? He has asthma, so I'm a little more cautious than most. It does seem like asthma may not be as big of a risk as thought, so I'm warming up to the idea of him getting back out there


ASK YOUR DOCTOR... They will tell you the truth... Do not rely on anything else... your kid will thank you for it later.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 8, 2020)

The week of April 13th we averaged 2200 deaths per day.    Last week it dropped for the 7th straight week to 900 per day, with yesterday being the lowest day since March at 373.   For comparison the US averages about 8000 total deaths from all causes per day.  

Funny, but sad thing happened Saturday.   5 girls out together kicking the ball around, running some drills.   Kept about 10 ft. away, including keeping their backpacks and water away from each other.   Girl walks up to her bag and drinks her water.   Only it wasn't her water, it was a teammates.   

Also saw a High School soccer team with about 20 girls full on scrimmage that same day, bumping, slide talks, the whole works.   As we start back up playing, lets try to follow the rules as much as possible.  Be safe, but enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 8, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> The week of April 13th we averaged 2200 deaths per day.    Last week it dropped for the 7th straight week to 900 per day, with yesterday being the lowest day since March at 373.   For comparison the US averages about 8000 total deaths from all causes per day.
> 
> Funny, but sad thing happened Saturday.   5 girls out together kicking the ball around, running some drills.   Kept about 10 ft. away, including keeping their backpacks and water away from each other.   Girl walks up to her bag and drinks her water.   Only it wasn't her water, it was a teammates.
> 
> *Also saw a High School soccer team with about 20 girls full on scrimmage that same day, bumping, slide talks, the whole works.   As we start back up playing, lets try to follow the rules as much as possible*.  Be safe, but enjoy the outdoors.


If that is not ok now why would it be safe in two weeks? A month? 3 months? 6 months? Is the virus going to be gone in 6 months? I highly doubt it.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice to hear about how other places are doing but in LA country where I reside not so much:

Coronavirus transmission rate climbing in L.A. County as economy reopens
It's possible the number of intensive care beds could become inadequate in the next two to four weeks, according to the director of health services for L.A. County.







As far as the camp tactic to restart practice sooner than what's previously stated for youth sports in phase 3  might work for some county(ies)  and clubs who already have day camps established and facilities that take them.

Can't just call sometime a day camp and your good.   Counties and locals regulate them and there is a bunch of rules, regs, and insurance that go with to get a permit.  Starting out new in this process might just take as much time as when regular youth sports will opens but things are evolving so who knows let's see what this week brings.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 8, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> ASK YOUR DOCTOR... They will tell you the truth... Do not rely on anything else... your kid will thank you for it later.


We really need to have a national conversation about what roll experts should play in our planning.  Absolutely talk to your doctor!  A doctor can lay out for you precisely all of the risks involved.  A doctor can tell you much about the current learning. A doctor can even tell you what they would do.  But a doctor can't make the risk assessment FOR YOU.  That's on you.  And part of the problem for the doctor is that when everything is a nail, every solution is a hammer.  They see only their expertise, and not the broad range of things, because life is complicated.  Doctors don't opine on economics, for example.  And we had epidemiologists who were blind to the other health concerns of a lockdown including suicide, depression, abuse, drug overdose, and delayed treatments, because they only saw their specialty.  So they can tell us a lockdown is important for X, Y, and Z reason, but our leaders shouldn't be outsourcing decision making to them because they can't see the entire picture.  It may turn out their recommendations are the right ones, but it's a broader conversation than just do X.

It's the same with a lawyer.  If you were to ask a lawyer, hey I have this great idea for a new game which kids can play that involve kicking a ball around and involves some physical contact, do you think it's a good idea that I do it, the lawyer is going to say no.  The lawyer will trot out the parade of horribles you have to worry about (whether abuse from coaches, to injuries, to some kid dying from heat exhaustion).  The lawyer loses nothing telling you "no" because it's easier, but if the lawyer says yes and something happens then the lawyer is in trouble.  The better question to ask the lawyer is what can we do that protects ourselves from the risk (e.g., insurance), but only you can decide whether the insurance is worth the bother or the cost (unless the govt tells you you must have it).

So absolutely talk to your doctor.  And doctors have a huge role to play in advising us the best way to get back to school and sports.  But they can only outline the risks, and ultimately it's up to us to decide whether those risks are justified for the individual situations.


----------



## jimlewis (Jun 8, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Nice to hear about how other places are doing but in LA country where I reside not so much:
> 
> Coronavirus transmission rate climbing in L.A. County as economy reopens
> It's possible the number of intensive care beds could become inadequate in the next two to four weeks, according to the director of health services for L.A. County.
> ...


This times different, this model will be right this time.  And if a weekly camp can run mon-thurs for a few hours, why cant a summer camp run for 2 hours twice a week?  think you're just jealous some counties are doing better than LA.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 8, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> This times different, this model will be right this time.  And if a weekly camp can run mon-thurs for a few hours, why cant a summer camp run for 2 hours twice a week?  think you're just jealous some counties are doing better than LA.


What are you talking about?

I happy that other counties are going better and camps are fine and everyone should have a opportunity to attend. Im a counselor for one for those.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 8, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> This times different, this model will be right this time.  And if a weekly camp can run mon-thurs for a few hours, why cant a summer camp run for 2 hours twice a week?  think you're just jealous some counties are doing better than LA.


Depends on the area.  SJ is doing better.  AZ is doing a lot worse.  The governor is still saying the increased cases are only because of testing.  I give that a week before  the numbers force him to admit there is a problem.  If you are there, wear a mask to help him out. 

Wisdom of camps may depend on age.  By one measure, the risk of kid to transmission doesn’t start to grow until the kids are 10, and really kicks in around 15.  (Took this from the Journal’s article on school based clusters in Israel, quoting the Israeli health minister.)


----------



## watfly (Jun 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We really need to have a national conversation about what roll experts should play in our planning.  Absolutely talk to your doctor!  A doctor can lay out for you precisely all of the risks involved.  A doctor can tell you much about the current learning. A doctor can even tell you what they would do.  But a doctor can't make the risk assessment FOR YOU.  That's on you.  And part of the problem for the doctor is that when everything is a nail, every solution is a hammer.  They see only their expertise, and not the broad range of things, because life is complicated.  Doctors don't opine on economics, for example.  And we had epidemiologists who were blind to the other health concerns of a lockdown including suicide, depression, abuse, drug overdose, and delayed treatments, because they only saw their specialty.  So they can tell us a lockdown is important for X, Y, and Z reason, but our leaders shouldn't be outsourcing decision making to them because they can't see the entire picture.  It may turn out their recommendations are the right ones, but it's a broader conversation than just do X.
> 
> It's the same with a lawyer.  If you were to ask a lawyer, hey I have this great idea for a new game which kids can play that involve kicking a ball around and involves some physical contact, do you think it's a good idea that I do it, the lawyer is going to say no.  The lawyer will trot out the parade of horribles you have to worry about (whether abuse from coaches, to injuries, to some kid dying from heat exhaustion).  The lawyer loses nothing telling you "no" because it's easier, but if the lawyer says yes and something happens then the lawyer is in trouble.  The better question to ask the lawyer is what can we do that protects ourselves from the risk (e.g., insurance), but only you can decide whether the insurance is worth the bother or the cost (unless the govt tells you you must have it).
> 
> So absolutely talk to your doctor.  And doctors have a huge role to play in advising us the best way to get back to school and sports.  But they can only outline the risks, and ultimately it's up to us to decide whether those risks are justified for the individual situations.


Incredibly well said.  This advice can be applied to all aspects of life.  In the case of Covid we've taken a jackhammer to a mosquito.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 8, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Depends on the area.  SJ is doing better.  AZ is doing a lot worse.  The governor is still saying the increased cases are only because of testing.  I give that a week before  the numbers force him to admit there is a problem.  If you are there, wear a mask to help him out.
> 
> Wisdom of camps may depend on age.  By one measure, the risk of kid to transmission doesn’t start to grow until the kids are 10, and really kicks in around 15.  (Took this from the Journal’s article on school based clusters in Israel, quoting the Israeli health minister.)


How does the hospitalization and death rate look on AZ?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> How does the hospitalization and death rate look on AZ?


Deaths appear down.  That may or may not reflect a reporting lag.  I don’t know how quickly AZ is categorizing deaths.  GA uses a 2 week window to reflect their process.

Hospital bed usage is slowly, linearly increasing.  Up to about 78% of capacity for ICU, up from 62% 2 months ago.  

I would expect both to lag cases anyway.  The case count spike is less than 2 weeks old.  If it has an associated spike in deaths, you won’t see it yet.  Wait 3 weeks and we’ll know.  

For now, AZ has the second highest case count growth in the US, despite having a small population.  GA seems to be a much better model for getting things open.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 8, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> How does the hospitalization and death rate look on AZ?


Stable for hospitalization.

Deaths per day have been dropping. AZ re-opened a lot of biz around May 11. So we have been open about a month.

43% of all cases are from the 20-44 yr age group.

65+ constitute 17% off all cases.

Deaths?
20-44 yr olds constitute about 5% off all deaths
65+ are 77% of all deaths.

You can look at all the various #s here: https://www.azdhs.gov/preparedness/epidemiology-disease-control/infectious-disease-epidemiology/covid-19/dashboards/index.php


----------



## gkmom (Jun 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We really need to have a national conversation about what roll experts should play in our planning.  Absolutely talk to your doctor!  A doctor can lay out for you precisely all of the risks involved.  A doctor can tell you much about the current learning. A doctor can even tell you what they would do.  But a doctor can't make the risk assessment FOR YOU.  That's on you.  And part of the problem for the doctor is that when everything is a nail, every solution is a hammer.  They see only their expertise, and not the broad range of things, because life is complicated.  Doctors don't opine on economics, for example.  And we had epidemiologists who were blind to the other health concerns of a lockdown including suicide, depression, abuse, drug overdose, and delayed treatments, because they only saw their specialty.  So they can tell us a lockdown is important for X, Y, and Z reason, but our leaders shouldn't be outsourcing decision making to them because they can't see the entire picture.  It may turn out their recommendations are the right ones, but it's a broader conversation than just do X.
> 
> It's the same with a lawyer.  If you were to ask a lawyer, hey I have this great idea for a new game which kids can play that involve kicking a ball around and involves some physical contact, do you think it's a good idea that I do it, the lawyer is going to say no.  The lawyer will trot out the parade of horribles you have to worry about (whether abuse from coaches, to injuries, to some kid dying from heat exhaustion).  The lawyer loses nothing telling you "no" because it's easier, but if the lawyer says yes and something happens then the lawyer is in trouble.  The better question to ask the lawyer is what can we do that protects ourselves from the risk (e.g., insurance), but only you can decide whether the insurance is worth the bother or the cost (unless the govt tells you you must have it).
> 
> So absolutely talk to your doctor.  And doctors have a huge role to play in advising us the best way to get back to school and sports.  But they can only outline the risks, and ultimately it's up to us to decide whether those risks are justified for the individual situations.


Thank you!!! I am planning on asking my doctor. But the reason I posted here for opinions are exactly what you said. A doctor will only tell me about the medical risk. I am also concerned about the emotional, social impacts which a doctor won't necessarily take into account. As others have said, only I can make the choice, but it's nice to get a few perspectives.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> We really need to have a national conversation about what roll experts should play in our planning.  Absolutely talk to your doctor!  A doctor can lay out for you precisely all of the risks involved.  A doctor can tell you much about the current learning. A doctor can even tell you what they would do.  But a doctor can't make the risk assessment FOR YOU.  That's on you.  And part of the problem for the doctor is that when everything is a nail, every solution is a hammer.  They see only their expertise, and not the broad range of things, because life is complicated.  Doctors don't opine on economics, for example.  And we had epidemiologists who were blind to the other health concerns of a lockdown including suicide, depression, abuse, drug overdose, and delayed treatments, because they only saw their specialty.  So they can tell us a lockdown is important for X, Y, and Z reason, but our leaders shouldn't be outsourcing decision making to them because they can't see the entire picture.  It may turn out their recommendations are the right ones, but it's a broader conversation than just do X.
> 
> It's the same with a lawyer.  If you were to ask a lawyer, hey I have this great idea for a new game which kids can play that involve kicking a ball around and involves some physical contact, do you think it's a good idea that I do it, the lawyer is going to say no.  The lawyer will trot out the parade of horribles you have to worry about (whether abuse from coaches, to injuries, to some kid dying from heat exhaustion).  The lawyer loses nothing telling you "no" because it's easier, but if the lawyer says yes and something happens then the lawyer is in trouble.  The better question to ask the lawyer is what can we do that protects ourselves from the risk (e.g., insurance), but only you can decide whether the insurance is worth the bother or the cost (unless the govt tells you you must have it).
> 
> So absolutely talk to your doctor.  And doctors have a huge role to play in advising us the best way to get back to school and sports.  But they can only outline the risks, and ultimately it's up to us to decide whether those risks are justified for the individual situations.


ASK YOUR DOCTOR ONE QUESTION... IF IT WAS HIS OR HER KID WOULD YOU DO IT?   If  it is positive or negative you will know  how they see Covid and it’s risks. Don’t rely on word of mouth from hidden agendas or bravado.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Small hijack here on why it may be hitting Brazil so hard.  We know in both Europe and the US that this has been hitting minority communities disproportionately harder than white communities (whether African descended, Hispanic with Native American blood, or Arabic).  Brazil's population is very much African descended.  They also have problems in the flavellas with overcrowding.  In fact, very dark skin people have been getting hit the hardest by COVID.  The working theory it's because of Vitamin D (or some characteristic associated with Vitamin D production) deficiencies, and dark skin inhibits the production of vitamin D based on exposure to the sun.  Indeed, even in Brazil darker skin individuals have been hit harder than mixed, lighter African or white populations.  And Brazil has been hit harder than mixed Native American blood people in the rest of South America (which also has the misfortune of drifting into hard winter, where the sunlight isn't very strong).
> 
> If this theory is correct, the African American community in the United States is especially vulnerable to COVID transmission.  It makes the fact that a large African American contigent participated in the protests concerning, and if COVID is trasmissible by this type of close night time contact in the open air (the anti-lockdown protests did not result in a large spike) it might lead to a spike in the coming weeks.


I don't know the statistics of your research but here is an example of what has just happened this week.  A friend went to Havasu the week before Memorial Day. Came back last Thursday sick. Long story short, she has covid. She has always been healthy, exercises, takes vitamins and spent the days outside in a boat while there. Oh and she is white. She said no one was physical distancing or wearing masks. Praying for her quick recovery.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 8, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> ASK YOUR DOCTOR ONE QUESTION... IF IT WAS HIS OR HER KID WOULD YOU DO IT?   If  it is positive or negative you will know  how they see Covid and it’s risks. Don’t rely on word of mouth from hidden agendas or bravado.


Doctors are going to go with the least liability angle to themselves.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 8, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Stable for hospitalization.
> 
> Deaths per day have been dropping. AZ re-opened a lot of biz around May 11. So we have been open about a month.
> 
> ...


The key data points here in my opinion is the extremely low death rate of 14.56 per 100k population and only 6.2% who take the test actually are positive... Great signs for AZ....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 8, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I don't know the statistics of your research but here is an example of what has just happened this week.  A friend went to Havasu the week before Memorial Day. Came back last Thursday sick. Long story short, she has covid. She has always been healthy, exercises, takes vitamins and spent the days outside in a boat while there. Oh and she is white. She said no one was physical distancing or wearing masks. Praying for her quick recovery.


Hope she recovers quickly.  Has she needed to go to the ICU?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 8, 2020)

Your counties public heath officer all sudden has a lot of say when, how, and if things will open back up.   All the places the operate have to follow there orders.

I applaud what San Diego has been doing to to advocate starting youth sports back up. Even if they had to create a local legal documents on how youth sports can get going now under day camp guidance.  Might just be baby steps but why not? just have to get those facilities, cities, schools to rent there places out.  This is what's going to take some time & frustration to work through.   Only applies to SD so far but there is some hope


			https://gameonsandiego.com/?fbclid=IwAR3rny1AbtsUneQQp7aWcZHR6kIKHYZeOPwePSYGwygjaOD09dnRglyXPio
		


Will other counties take a similar appoarch or wait until specific youth sports guidance is issued by the state or local public health officers?

Heard High School CIF plans will be forthcoming this week.  This could be big in determining a path forward for others.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 8, 2020)

The WHO today reported that asymptomatic transmission is very rare and is not a primary driver of the disease.  Grain of salt since the WHO has been wrong about just about everything from the beginning.  But if true, and if it holds up, there's no reason why schools, soccer and even tournaments can't return with strict screening protocols and temperature checks.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The WHO today reported that asymptomatic transmission is very rare and is not a primary driver of the disease.  Grain of salt since the WHO has been wrong about just about everything from the beginning.  But if true, and if it holds up, there's no reason why schools, soccer and even tournaments can't return with strict screening protocols and temperature checks.


Israel had a bunch of high school clusters when they opened schools.  Elementary seemed safe.


----------



## watfly (Jun 8, 2020)

Science:

Safe


Not Safe


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The WHO today reported that asymptomatic transmission is very rare and is not a primary driver of the disease.  Grain of salt since the WHO has been wrong about just about everything from the beginning.  But if true, and if it holds up, there's no reason why schools, soccer and even tournaments can't return with strict screening protocols and temperature checks.


From The WHO.
Preliminary evidence from the earliest outbreaks indicated that the virus could spread from person-to-person contact, even if the carrier didn't have any symptoms. But WHO officials now say that while asympomatic spread can occur, it is not the main way it's being transmitted. "From the data we have, it still seems to be rare that an asymptomatic person actually transmits onward to a secondary individual," Dr. Maria Van Kerkhove, head of WHO's emerging diseases and zoonosis unit, said at a news briefing from the United Nations agency's Geneva headquarters. "It's very rare."


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 8, 2020)

watfly said:


> Science:
> 
> Safe
> View attachment 7520
> ...


Well those kids are running with their mouths open, that is extremely contagious and the government can't allow that but the protests are adults and they will be careful. (I hope you heard the screaming sarcasm)


----------



## watfly (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks like San Diego will resume practicing playing soccer at "sports day camps" starting this Friday.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 8, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> From The WHO.
> Preliminary evidence from the earliest outbreaks indicated that the virus could spread from person-to-person contact, even if the carrier didn't have any symptoms. But WHO officials now say that while asympomatic spread can occur, it is not the main way it's being transmitted. "From the data we have, it still seems to be rare that an asymptomatic person actually transmits onward to a secondary individual," Dr. Maria Van Kerkhove, head of WHO's emerging diseases and zoonosis unit, said at a news briefing from the United Nations agency's Geneva headquarters. "It's very rare."


So is the WHO a credible organization again?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 8, 2020)

gkmom said:


> Thank you!!! I am planning on asking my doctor. But the reason I posted here for opinions are exactly what you said. A doctor will only tell me about the medical risk. I am also concerned about the emotional, social impacts which a doctor won't necessarily take into account. As others have said, only I can make the choice, but it's nice to get a few perspectives.


I highly recommend this article.  https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 8, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> So is the WHO a credible organization again?


Not in my mind. It just points out that the “experts” have been wrong just as much as they have been right.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 8, 2020)

So got an email from my youngest's karate dojo that they are still waiting for guidance but are looking to start up next week in Los Angeles County under the gynasium reopening.  If that's case, soccer parents should be outraged.  Youth sports outdoors in the sunlight not allowed, but kids indoors (even if they have to wear masks) cool?  Granted, they probably won't be allowed to do grappling and sparing right away, but still that's insane if they allow one but not the other as I'd feel much more comfortable doing soccer than an indoor karate venue.  Clearly the so-called experts aren't thinking this through very well.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> So got an email from my youngest's karate dojo that they are still waiting for guidance but are looking to start up next week in Los Angeles County under the gynasium reopening.  If that's case, soccer parents should be outraged.  Youth sports outdoors in the sunlight not allowed, but kids indoors (even if they have to wear masks) cool?  Granted, they probably won't be allowed to do grappling and sparing right away, but still that's insane if they allow one but not the other as I'd feel much more comfortable doing soccer than an indoor karate venue.  Clearly the so-called experts aren't thinking this through very well.


I am hearing basketball teams are picking back up next week and that football already has guidelines and will start in July. Why soccer isn't allowed, I have no idea. Maybe Newsom was picked on by soccer players, who knows.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 8, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> I am hearing basketball teams are picking back up next week and that football already has guidelines and will start in July. Why soccer isn't allowed, I have no idea. Maybe Newsom was picked on by soccer players, who knows.


Soccer in process, football gets field prority in the summer but there normally space & capacity for soccer later in the days.  

If football is back so will soccer just a matter of timing, get facilities open, etc.

Aquatics is starting up at some point also, they might have been even more vocal compared to soccer, squeaky Wheels...


----------



## watfly (Jun 8, 2020)

watfly said:


> Looks like San Diego will resume practicing playing soccer at "sports day camps" starting this Friday.


Maybe as early as Wed June 10.








						Youth sports could resume in San Diego next week
					

Sup. Kristin Gaspar says youth sports can fit within state's guidance for day camps




					www.google.com


----------



## dean (Jun 8, 2020)

Clubs are starting to train as "summer/day camps" in NorCal. Lots of restrictions (12 kids per group/coach, etc.), but they are practicing again on the field.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 8, 2020)

dean said:


> Clubs are starting to train as "summer/day camps" in NorCal. Lots of restrictions (12 kids per group/coach, etc.), but they are practicing again on the field.


That is fantastic to hear!


----------



## El Cap (Jun 8, 2020)

Jefferson Cup just announced 2 weekend dates for August.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 8, 2020)

dean said:


> Clubs are starting to train as "summer/day camps" in NorCal. Lots of restrictions (12 kids per group/coach, etc.), but they are practicing again on the field.


What counties?


----------



## dean (Jun 8, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> What counties?


Santa Clara.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 8, 2020)

Breaking  News Coronavirus enters police station.


----------



## javiecua03 (Jun 8, 2020)

When are team starting phase 1 in la county? Not sure why clubs are asking to pay for tournaments when state won’t allow tournament play until phase 3. Anyone have an idea if tournament will be allowed to play in August/September


----------



## jpeter (Jun 8, 2020)

javiecua03 said:


> When are team starting phase 1 in la county? Not sure why clubs are asking to pay for tournaments when state won’t allow tournament play until phase 3. Anyone have an idea if tournament will be allowed to play in August/September


Cal south apparently is going to discuss different opening up scenarios with people tomorrow so maybe someone on the board can chime in with more details after?  

I know specific Public Heath Orders or language are some if the things there trying to work through but don't know the status or details, might be case by case per county?

Tournaments might be one of those latter things to open back up, some Heath officials seem to be rather uneasy about them in particular at the moment but maybe that will change.

Really need to give the kids some hope & outlets so sooner the better return to play for them & all youth sports


----------



## gkmom (Jun 9, 2020)

How We Reopen Safely - covidexitstrategy.org








						Tracking Our COVID-19 Response - covidexitstrategy.org
					

Each state's progress towards a new normal




					www.covidexitstrategy.org
				




I thought this website had interesting and accurate data. You can see how each state is progressing.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 9, 2020)

Our local public school district just announced in their board meeting that they aren't planning for sports in the fall.  Their thinking may change but that's where they are at given the state guidance.  Not looking to give out field permits either so they've zeroed out that revenue and highlighted the budget impact.  Our private school is still planning on it though.


----------



## SocalWestDad (Jun 9, 2020)

What school district?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Our local public school district just announced in their board meeting that they aren't planning for sports in the fall.  Their thinking may change but that's where they are at given the state guidance.  Not looking to give out field permits either so they've zeroed out that revenue and highlighted the budget impact.  Our private school is still planning on it though.


What city?  Private might be the way to go after K-8th grade basic skills for life education.  These kids need options and it cant be college or failure.  Plus, being stuck at school with no sports is pointless for some. I would have 100% quit and got a job and just surfed for a year or two.  Change is coming folks and I think that's a good thing.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Our local public school district just announced in their board meeting that they aren't planning for sports in the fall.  Their thinking may change but that's where they are at given the state guidance.  Not looking to give out field permits either so they've zeroed out that revenue and highlighted the budget impact.  *Our private school is still planning on it though*.


My kids attend private school and I'm hoping they are able to play. I know CIFSS was letting districts make the call regarding cancellations at the beginning of all this (and they waited until the 11th hour for us). Perhaps that will be the case for fall sports to start up or not. I know summer sports practice (for fall and winter sports) are tentatively scheduled to start July 25 at our school. 

A lot can change between now and next school year. If the authority's take the WHO's statement about asymptomatic spread seriously that could have a big impact going forward.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Our local public school district just announced in their board meeting that they aren't planning for sports in the fall.  Their thinking may change but that's where they are at given the state guidance.  Not looking to give out field permits either so they've zeroed out that revenue and highlighted the budget impact.  Our private school is still planning on it though.


I should have said "contact" sports.  Apparently tennis and golf o.k....maybe volleyball if outside, no water polo but swimming.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Our local public school district just announced in their board meeting that they aren't planning for sports in the fall.  Their thinking may change but that's where they are at given the state guidance.  Not looking to give out field permits either so they've zeroed out that revenue and highlighted the budget impact.  Our private school is still planning on it though.


What morons!


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I should have said "contact" sports.  Apparently tennis and golf o.k....maybe volleyball if outside, no water polo but swimming.


Uggg.  The budget situation due to the drop in state funding is severe.  They are looking at early retirements and layoff of support staff and maybe even furloughs.  That's going to be tough given the distancing requirements to have less staff on campuses (it's going to have to be 1/2 students there 1/2 away I'm guessing).  Even if the non-contact sports survive, they may be cut by budget, as possibly choir, dance and band.  Sounds like it's both a COVID and a budget thing.  They are arguing now over whether the boosters might step forward to cover the short fall of the non-contact activities, but it sounds like their are concerns about transportation costs and parents having as much spare money around after all this.

It's a public school district to the north of LA.  One of the well off ones (though the funding in the well off districts will be more severely cut than the poorer ones due to the new equity formulas).


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

Each school district is free to do as they please, within reason.  Some will have no sports and some will have spots.  Lawsuit city for sure and schools can;t take a chance.  The fear for some is very real.  The flu will be bad this year too and that will shut everything down again.  Other things coming in the fall to so were all stuck in the middle in socal.  At least with a private league like ECNL to play soccer in.  My dd will just do the online course and train for soccer & surfing.  Not a bad life for 16 year old.  Freedom to choose is the key.  School are in a legal issue and no way out of this one.  So many schools get sued.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Our local public school district just announced in their board meeting that they aren't planning for sports in the fall.  Their thinking may change but that's where they are at given the state guidance.  Not looking to give out field permits either so they've zeroed out that revenue and highlighted the budget impact.  Our private school is still planning on it though.


Dang those are challenges, field space was already in short supply in some areas and this is problem that's going to be even harder to deal with now.  

Govt normally moves at a snail pace unless there is a revolt, pandemic or $$ involved.  If the facilities $$ side doesn't make sense anymore due to regulations or restrictions makes you wonder what's going to happen to sports besides the priority ones like football and basketball.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Uggg.  The budget situation due to the drop in state funding is severe.  They are looking at early retirements and layoff of support staff and maybe even furloughs.  That's going to be tough given the distancing requirements to have less staff on campuses (it's going to have to be 1/2 students there 1/2 away I'm guessing).  Even if the non-contact sports survive, they may be cut by budget, as possibly choir, dance and band.  Sounds like it's both a COVID and a budget thing.  They are arguing now over whether the boosters might step forward to cover the short fall of the non-contact activities, but it sounds like their are concerns about transportation costs and parents having as much spare money around after all this.
> 
> It's a public school district to the north of LA.  One of the well off ones (though the funding in the well off districts will be more severely cut than the poorer ones due to the new equity formulas).


Last I read most districts will end up not losing any money thanks to the Federal Govt.  Many might see increases of 7-8%, while worst case is 6% loss.









						Most California districts would get more in federal aid than they’d lose in budget cuts
					

Districts are anticipating billions more in unfunded costs to reopen schools. They want some of the money they'll need to be distributed more evenly than Gov. Gavin Newsom proposes.




					edsource.org


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 9, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Last I read most districts will end up not losing any money thanks to the Federal Govt.  Many might see increases of 7-8%, while worst case is 6% loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the article itself, the funding cuts aren't going to hurt the underprivileged neighborhoods (who are entitled to a greater share of the CARES money) as much as the rich suburban schools (like those in my northern suburb or more posh OC neighborhoods).  

Also from the meeting, FYI, despite our classroom density being less than the state average, they announced if distancing requirements remain in place they don't have enough staff or classroom space for everyone to be on campus at once.  They didn't say anything about the formula (e.g., 50% in person/50% off).  I know my son's former private elementary school has been inundated by requests for enrollment in the last couple weeks.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 9, 2020)

Placentia/Yorba Linda school district looks to open no restrictions.



			https://4.files.edl.io/3d57/06/04/20/221350-691113cd-2824-4d01-b1cd-5a3be0354339.pdf
		


Dear PYLUSD Community, I hope you are safe and well. The disruption to all of our lives caused by the COVID-19 health crisis has been profound, and I know you are seeking clarity on the PlacentiaYorba Linda Unified School District’s (PYLUSD) plan for re-opening. With that in mind, I write to share with you our plan for teaching and learning in Fall 2020. First and most importantly: We are planning to reopen our schools as normal in the fall for students and staff who can safely return. Below, I outline the adaptable plan that will enable PYLUSD to respond to health scenarios without compromising the education of our students. Please be mindful that there are three months before school is scheduled to reopen in September. So much can change in that time and we are hopeful the changes will only improve our opportunities to return to school as normal. Public health recommendations are being incrementally relaxed. We continue to monitor Orange County restrictions as these vary from county to county. The District’s academic model for Fall 2020 outlined below utilizes the lessons learned and structures now in place for remote learning or blended learning models should they ever be necessary again for daily instruction, as well as our plan to return to school as normal. Adaptable Plan Because there is no way to precisely predict how the COVID-19 pandemic will impact each member of the community, our return plan can accommodate the needs of individual students and scale the need for remote learning up or down as necessary. Below are the three phases the Governor has identified and how they may impact our ability to return to work and learn at each phase. If we are in Phase 3: Students are back to school in a traditional manner with wellness practices firmly reinforced. School opens September 1, 2020 in a traditional fashion with all safety precautions addressed. The following safeguards will be in place: • Return to in-class instruction with all students • Special Education supports return according to IEPs • Classroom seating returns to individual student desks (no flexible seating) • Lunch and break/recess return to normal with staggered schedules as needed to encourage appropriate spacing • Outdoor play equipment cleaned each evening along with all classrooms • Co-curricular activities return as appropriate • Elimination of field trips/extended field trips for the first semester and possibly entire year as warranted (until California moves to phase 4) • Hand washing/sanitizing required after breaks, before lunch, and when returning to class • Symptom checking at home before school each day by parents/guardians • Students/staff encouraged to remain home if sick Although we are planning for school to open as usual, we are also preparing for any unexpected changes such as a return to phase 1 or 2. If we are in Phase 2 the need for a more restrictive environment is possible. Although we hope this will not be necessary, we are preparing for scenarios where students attend school utilizing a 50% attendance model with Blended In-person and Remote Learning in place due to social distancing requirements. (We are also preparing for a 33% attendance model which will be shared if needed.) • Students assigned to a teacher(s) as normal • Classes divided into Cohort A or B • Cohorts attend in-class and at home on alternating days • Cohorts not in the class participate online using a learning management system inclusive of live and recorded lessons to keep instruction moving forward • Break/Recess and lunch staggered to allow students to eat safely outdoors or in small groups with appropriate social distancing • Outdoor play equipment cleaned each evening along with all classrooms Page 2 of 4 If we were to return to Phase 1: Online learning only, shelter in place requirements reinstated. • Full online learning curriculum would be implemented at all grade levels • Schools would remain closed and all one-on-one/small group instruction would be done virtually • Grading would continue and student attendance would be monitored However, there will be families that are not comfortable returning to school during any of the above listed phases. For these families, the following options will be available all year: • PK-12 Homeschooling Through Parkview School: Homeschool opportunity where parents serve as the instructor with support from a PYLUSD teacher who sets up learning schedules with virtual and in-school opportunities provided weekly or monthly • 7-12 Independent Study: Independent study opportunity providing the flexibility of instruction guided by PYLUSD teachers and supported with daily, weekly, or monthly check-ins virtually or in-person • K-12 PYLUSD Online Learning Academy: Online learning opportunity with virtual or in-class weekly meetings with credentialed teachers Shared Responsibility We are all in this together, and our commitment to each other as members of the PYLUSD community has never been more important. Students, parents, teachers, and staff will explore the best way for us to work together safely. Before returning to school in the fall, all parents will be required to sign a “Commitment to Shared Responsibility.” This agreement will outline the required health and safety protocols and behavioral expectations for all including a corresponding waiver. • Health Screening and Monitoring: Prior to arriving at school, all students, volunteers, teachers, and staff will be required to take their own temperature each day. The expectation is that anyone who is sick will remain home for their protection and the well being of others. Preserving PYLUSD Values Amid Change Our most immediate concern is for the health and safety of our students, teachers, staff, and community, which informs all of these changes. However, we are also cognizant of preserving those elements of a PYLUSD education that are distinct and exceptional. With this plan, we are building a safe environment to do what we do best: work and learn together, on our school campuses, or through hybrid, homeschool, and independent study programs. Page 3 of 4 Keeping You Informed and Involved We ask all parents to complete the survey linked here to provide input regarding the various options described above that will help us anticipate staffing needs for each scenario and adjustments as necessary. A separate survey regarding childcare and the pilot summer camp program we hope to open in July was sent out earlier this week. Thank you ahead of time for taking this survey and the childcare survey to help guide our staffing decisions. We will continue to share new information as we get closer to the fall. Our strength and resilience today is a testament to the shared commitment teachers, staff, students, parents, and our community have demonstrated over the past few months. I know we all look forward to having a healthy and much deserved summer and returning in the fall to teaching and learning as we are accustomed. Respectfully, Dr. Candy Plahy Deputy Superintendent Placentia-Yorba Linda Unified School District ***** For updated information regarding coronavirus (COVID-19), visit


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

I great friend whose a higher up in Admin for LA Unified just told me he's pulling his kid and going private.  He's been told almost everyday by a parent who tried to stay in the system but is now out too.  No sports is the issue and he said his kid is special needs and cannot learn online at all. This is going to be a very hard on so many.  On two days off three. Both parents work?  oh oh.......Private school and charter schools is blowing up right now.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> despite our classroom density being less than the state average, they announced if distancing requirements remain in place they don't have enough staff or classroom space for everyone to be on campus at once.


One has to wonder. Does anyone look at the stats? 

Kids are not at risk. 

CDC stats show the following. 

So far in the US there have been 126 deaths of individuals due to covid under the age of 24.
During the SAME time period for that same age group there have been 147 flu deaths.


----------



## blam (Jun 9, 2020)

Social distancing in school is simple. Just have two sessions. 7 to 12 pm. 1 to 6 pm. This is what schools in poorer countries do for decades to increase school capacity by 2 times. You can accommodate twice as many students by having 2 sessions. Grade 1 to 3 morning session. Grades 4 to 6 afternoon.


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 9, 2020)

blam said:


> Social distancing in school is simple. Just have two sessions. 7 to 12 pm. 1 to 6 pm. This is what schools in poorer countries do for decades to increase school capacity by 2 times. You can accommodate twice as many students by having 2 sessions. Grade 1 to 3 morning session. Grades 4 to 6 afternoon.


No.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Stable for hospitalization.
> 
> Deaths per day have been dropping. AZ re-opened a lot of biz around May 11. So we have been open about a month.
> 
> ...


Denial is not just a river in Egypt.  45-54 = 6%;     55-64 = 12%


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 9, 2020)

Soccer isn’t as much contact as we think.  Let’s play.  









						Soccer May Not Be As Much Of A Contact Sport As You Think; Will That Impact Coronavirus Risk?
					

Player tracking data from the Dutch Eredivisie suggests that only 0.2% of matches from the past two seasons saw players engage in "close encounters."




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 9, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Placentia/Yorba Linda school district looks to open no restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paragraphs please next time - this hurts my eyes


----------



## marioz (Jun 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What city?  Private might be the way to go after K-8th grade basic skills for life education.  These kids need options and it cant be college or failure.  Plus, being stuck at school with no sports is pointless for some. I would have 100% quit and got a job and just surfed for a year or two.  Change is coming folks and I think that's a good thing.


What city or school district?


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 9, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> paragraphs please next time - this hurts my eyes


I know.  Stupid 4 minute rule didn’t let me get it modified.   Use the link for better formatting.


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt.  45-54 = 6%;     55-64 = 12%


Not so fast.









						Arizona calls for emergency plan as COVID-19 spikes after reopening
					

The state's stay-at-home order ended on May 15, and its cases have increased 115 percent since then, leading a former state health chief to warn Arizona may need new social distancing measures or field hospitals.  State health director Cara Christ on Saturday told hospitals to "fully activate"...




					news.yahoo.com
				




State health director Cara Christ on Saturday told hospitals to "fully activate" emergency plans - a message she last sent on March 25 - after Arizona's largest medical network Banner Health warned it was reaching its capacity in intensive care unit beds.

"Since May 15, ventilated COVID-19 patients have quadrupled," Banner Health tweeted on Monday, adding it had hit capacity for some patients needing cardiac and respiratory care

Arizona may go back into lockdown.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

Good news, Calsouth is allowing clubs to begin field practices on Monday.  There will be limitations but it’s a start


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Good news, Calsouth is allowing clubs to begin field practices on Monday.  There will be limitations but it’s a start


Cal South can't allow shit. It will all depend on your local guidance and field availability/permits.


----------



## wc_baller (Jun 10, 2020)

dean said:


> Santa Clara.


What clubs? I'm in Santa Clara County, and our club said that we probably won't have any official practices until July, and I haven't heard of or seen any organized practices at any fields this week. We know families at various clubs in the county, and nobody I know has started practicing officially.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Good news, Calsouth is allowing clubs to begin field practices on Monday.  There will be limitations but it’s a start


Allow? What was the conversation and limitations?

Are you saying Cal South will let clubs in counties that have variances for day camps use them as a insurance to obtain field permits starting that date?

What exactly are they allowing and under what conditions, regulations, etc?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 10, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> What clubs? I'm in Santa Clara County, and our club said that we probably won't have any official practices until July, and I haven't heard of or seen any organized practices at any fields this week. We know families at various clubs in the county, and nobody I know has started practicing officially.


The truth is the new season starts August 1st.  Teams are being put together as we speak.  The last 90 days have been hard on the kids and all of us.  My advice is to take June off and relax with the family.  Lot's of great soccer will start up July 1st when the new rosters will be announced.  MLS is having a big time tournament in July.  I'm hoping the kids can have a big time tournament in Oceanside in August.  Let's get the games started!!!


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Good news, Calsouth is allowing clubs to begin field practices on Monday.  There will be limitations but it’s a start


Can you give any more details? I am curious to see what was said or allowed


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Cal South can't allow shit. It will all depend on your local guidance and field availability/permits.


Well I asked this question a few weeks back and everyone said that clubs cant field teams until CalSouth gives the go ahead because they have the player cards, insurance, etc. 

I am just happy to hear the players will finally be back on the field in some capacity. If that means every 2 weeks ramping up a little bit more, I am all for it.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Can you give any more details? I am curious to see what was said or allowed


You will get all the details from your club within days.  The main thing is that there’s new liability release docs to be signed.  Also, field permits are still in limbo and your club will need to work with the local city on that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 10, 2020)

My son is going sky diving on Saturday out in Lake Elsinore.  His best friend from 1st grade is going to serve our country as a Marine and he wanted to take a jump before he goes all in.  My dd asked me,  "if my bro can go sky diving why can;t I play soccer and I told her I don;t know why honey.  She thinks it's unfair and so do I.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You will get all the details from your club within days.  The main thing is that there’s new liability release docs to be signed.  Also, field permits are still in limbo and your club will need to work with the local city on that.


On so Cal south is relying on clubs to convince there counties to allow youth sports to fit under the day camp guideance.

Like what San Diego has done,  well that's up to the metics to qualify first and public health officers to allow that 2nd.   LA, OC, Ventura, and San Bernardino so far Haven't done that but at least when they do or the state wide guidance for youth sports is published by the state soccer practice or "day camps" can start up the process 6/15 and that's ok with Cal South.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 10, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> What clubs? I'm in Santa Clara County, and our club said that we probably won't have any official practices until July, and I haven't heard of or seen any organized practices at any fields this week. We know families at various clubs in the county, and nobody I know has started practicing officially.


For Santa Clara County, it depends on the city.  Some cities are releasing fields, some are not.  Rumor I heard is PSV is starting, but all non contact.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 10, 2020)

because of declining metrics in several categories (eg hospitalizations) Los Angeles and San Bernardino counties have been put on the state watch list. If there isn’t improvement in 14 days they may impose restrictions including lockdowns.  Ventura is near failure on one of its metrics (hospital capacity) due to its limited number of icu beds and an outbreak at a nursing home.

for those that said the play after the protests would be to try and relockdown, guess they were right. Now the question is how willing the public will be to go along with it.

the day camps question came up at the Ventura board of Supervisors meeting yesterday but was not answered (they had bigger fish to fry since they are concerned the reopening might be in trouble)


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Cal South can't allow shit. It will all depend on your local guidance and field availability/permits.





Eagle33 said:


> Cal South can't allow shit. It will all depend on your local guidance and field availability/permits.


Not true.  I can get a private field and start training the team once the insurance gets reinstated.   You do realize that this is already happening in many counties.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 10, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> because of declining metrics in several categories (eg hospitalizations) Los Angeles and San Bernardino counties have been put on the state watch list. If there isn’t improvement in 14 days they may impose restrictions including lockdowns.  Ventura is near failure on one of its metrics (hospital capacity) due to its limited number of icu beds and an outbreak at a nursing home.
> 
> for those that said the play after the protests would be to try and relockdown, guess they were right. *Now the question is how willing the public will be to go along with it.*
> 
> the day camps question came up at the Ventura board of Supervisors meeting yesterday but was not answered (they had bigger fish to fry since they are concerned the reopening might be in trouble)


I will follow the rules set out by our authorities.  It's a decision I made long ago no matter whose in charge.  However, if parents want to go out and peacefully protest and not destroy the fields and goal post, all power to you all.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 10, 2020)

Watching a team of la crosse girls in a park in north la county while my son trains right now. No masks. No distancing. 9 girls full contact. It’s a public park so no permit.  If they make it too difficult to get up and running or even Take steps backwards teams (to extent they aren’t already doing it) are just going to go under the table like this.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Not true.  I can get a private field and start training the team once the insurance gets reinstated.   You do realize that this is already happening in many counties.


State, county, local heath orders and guideance + stay at home orders apply to all entities private or public. 

You can have all the insurance you want on private fields those orders still apply and you can be in volitation of the orders just like when house party gatherings are going on and they are broken up by officials.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 10, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Watching a team of la crosse girls in a park in north la county while my son trains right now. No masks. No distancing. 9 girls full contact. It’s a public park so no permit.  If they make it too difficult to get up and running or even Take steps backwards teams (to extent they aren’t already doing it) are just going to go under the table like this.


They need to get the rules in line with the science.   People can mostly follow rules that are explained well and make sense.   

But they’re trying to convince us that a 5v5 U7 game in open air counts as high risk.  No one believes it, and the attempt undercuts the rules which do make sense.   

In some cases, the rules make it worse.  We ban outdoor graduation parties at public parks, and we get indoor graduation parties at private homes.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




Look at the 5th paragraph. youth sports teams are allowed to practice in parks.
Orange County will opens soon.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In San Diego county the public heath officer said youth sports can fit under the day camp guidance, nothing new there.     The article also clearly states "guidance of  full resumption for youth sports is under consideration at the state level, a specific date has not yet been set"

Orange county is not San Diego so  when they open great park fields  back up for soccer practice yes then it would be the time for those clubs to get the permit process going.


----------



## full90 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My son is going sky diving on Saturday out in Lake Elsinore.  His best friend from 1st grade is going to serve our country as a Marine and he wanted to take a jump before he goes all in.  My dd asked me,  "if my bro can go sky diving why can;t I play soccer and I told her I don;t know why honey.  She thinks it's unfair and so do I.


Cuz if her parachute doesn’t open it doesn’t infect people around her, nor cause an impact in available beds in the local hospital. I’m all for getting back to playing soccer but the impact of spreading is real and decision makers are right to be concerned.


----------



## full90 (Jun 10, 2020)

This may have been covered but what has your club done for fees and/or when are they asking for the first payment?


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 10, 2020)

full90 said:


> Cuz if her parachute doesn’t open it doesn’t infect people around her, nor cause an impact in available beds in the local hospital. I’m all for getting back to playing soccer but the impact of spreading is real and decision makers are right to be concerned.



The problem with this argument, though, is that the health administrators haven't been consistent.  Indoor karate studios o.k. but outside youth soccer not?  That's not even consistent with the science.  Special exception for BLM marches, but Trump rallies and outdoor church services, weddings and funerals not o.k.?  That's not science or first amendment compliant. Exercise equiptment shops closed, but liquor stores and marijuana stores are essential?  Your health is impacted positively by the former, not by the latter.  I'm all for a rational and science based approach to opening, but our public officials and the so-called "experts" have been playing favorites since the beginning, and what's worse carved out exceptions for themselves: C. Cuomo (despite being positive broke quarantine to visit his new house), Lightfoot (haircut), Cummings (childcare), Fergueson (booty call), Obama (golf), Trudeau (visited his cabin in the woods), De Blasio (exercise in the park), Pritzker (send family away), and Whitmer (her husband's boat).


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 10, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> In San Diego county the public heath officer said youth sports can fit under the day camp guidance, nothing new there.     The article also clearly states "guidance of  full resumption for youth sports is under consideration at the state level, a specific date has not yet been set"
> 
> Orange county is not San Diego so  when they open great park fields  back up for soccer practice yes then it would be the time for those clubs to get the permit process going.


But day camp means following rules for day camps. Limited groups. Coaches attached to one group only all day. Limited training times means having to train during the day in 100 degree weather. No night practice. 

No parents. Parents have to drop off kid and leave. No spectators on fields. Specific drop off times and areas. No restrooms at city fields. 

All players can really do is individual drills and some passing.

If you read Cal South guidelines games aren't even allowed until phase 4. We may not even get to phase 4 because as lockdowns are loosened people forget to social distance and stop wearing masks so we go backward.

If everyone wore a mask we would have never needed a lockdown but we are still arguing about something as common sense as masks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt.  45-54 = 6%;     55-64 = 12%


You ok?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 10, 2020)

I think we should organize a soccer protest. Seems if you are protesting something, you can cram as many people as you would like into a small area.  Big protest at Great Park this weekend.  Groups of 15 per field.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I think we should organize a soccer protest. Seems if you are protesting something, you can cram as many people as you would like into a small area.  Big protest at Great Park this weekend.  Groups of 15 per field.


11 on each field, spread out 6 ft a part with a ball at their feet.  Someone is against soccer for some reason.  No nail salons either.  Weird to say the least.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 10, 2020)

More bad news regarding the return of college athletics.  Local authorities may use it as an excuse to delay youth sports, even though there's no evidence these players caught it on the field.  









						These are the schools reporting coronavirus cases within their athletic programs | CNN
					

The list of athletics programs in universities across the US reporting coronavirus cases is growing.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt.  45-54 = 6%;     55-64 = 12%


The CDC ran the number on mortality rates.
Under 50 it is less deadly than the mortality rate of the flu.
51 to 65 the CDC calculates mortality as a bit higher than the flu.
Again...look at the numbers.
Here is the CDC numbers https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-scenarios.html


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I think we should organize a soccer protest. Seems if you are protesting something, you can cram as many people as you would like into a small area.  Big protest at Great Park this weekend.  Groups of 15 per field.


I can see the headline already......amid the current civil unrest and another uptick in daily Covid cases, a group of mostly middle and upper-income families held a protest at the pristine fields of OC Great Park to demand the return of club soccer.........

What's important to us on this forum is first world problem to most of the nation and unfortunately the decision makers.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I can see the headline already......amid the current civil unrest and another uptick in daily Covid cases, a group of mostly middle and upper-income families held a protest at the pristine fields of OC Great Park to demand the return of club soccer.........
> 
> What's important to us on this forum is first world problem to most of the nation and unfortunately the decision makers.


I saw a large group of women lined up outside Home Goods yesterday.  I think it was a protest against retail prices.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The CDC ran the number on mortality rates.
> Under 50 it is less deadly than the mortality rate of the flu.
> 51 to 65 the CDC calculates mortality as a bit higher than the flu.
> Again...look at the numbers.
> Here is the CDC numbers https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-scenarios.html


Desert Hound, c'mon, you gave me the Arizona numbers and they say exactly what I said they say.  Do you disagree?  And this new link says absolutely nothing remotely to what you say it says.  Those are 5 different potential scenarios as of 4/29/20!!  Are you kidding me? Dawson and Grace T. why do you give a thumbs up on a post that makes no sense whatsoever?   

And what is this obsession with the flu rate?  For crying out loud, stop it.  Or do you need a refresher course.  110,000 deaths in 5 months with a lockdown and no school.  Average flu deaths in 8 months around 30-35K with no lockdown and school.  Further, only about 2-5% of the U.S. population has had exposure to covid and we still have 110,000 deaths.  Low ball estimate of 1,000,000 deaths if the entire population is exposed. Again, flu season averages 30,000 deaths.  That means covid is 33 times deadlier than the flu.  You want percentages?  1,000,000/330,000,000 = 3%; Flu death rate is .1%.  Covid 30 times deadlier than the flue.  Capisce?


----------



## wc_baller (Jun 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The CDC ran the number on mortality rates.
> Under 50 it is less deadly than the mortality rate of the flu.
> 51 to 65 the CDC calculates mortality as a bit higher than the flu.
> Again...look at the numbers.
> Here is the CDC numbers https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-scenarios.html


Your math is off. The link you have there shows that the "Current Best Estimate" fatality rate for symptomatic carriers ages 50 to 64 is 0.002, meaning 0.2%. Asymptomatic carriers in that age rage account of 35% of the infections, while symptomatic carriers account for 65% of infections. This means that the total fatality rate for ages 50 to 64 is ~0.1%.

From this link https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/2017-2018/archive.htm, the fatality rate for the flu for that same age range is ~0.05%.

The fatality rate for COVID19 is not "a bit higher than the flu" as you are saying. The fatality rate is 2 times higher.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 10, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I can see the headline already......amid the current civil unrest and another uptick in daily Covid cases, a group of mostly middle and upper-income families held a protest at the pristine fields of OC Great Park to demand the return of club soccer.........
> 
> What's important to us on this forum is first world problem to most of the nation and unfortunately the decision makers.


Largest civil rights movement in history last 14 day, all 50 states, and 18 other nations

True about youth soccer but does anybody know some printers who might want to help out the "movement"  so we can "fundraise" to help get things back open.

Instead of state cup or club hoodies and jerseys how about: 








						German soccer team releases jersey with Black Lives Matter hashtag; shirts immediately sell out
					

German Bundesliga club Eintracht Frankfurt will wear a Black Lives Matter hashtag across the front of its jerseys, replicas of which sold out in an hour.




					sports.yahoo.com
				





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270719384063901697


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The CDC ran the number on mortality rates.
> Under 50 it is less deadly than the mortality rate of the flu.
> 51 to 65 the CDC calculates mortality as a bit higher than the flu.
> Again...look at the numbers.
> Here is the CDC numbers https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-scenarios.html


Remember trump loves the poorly educated... if he will lie about a 75 year old man hitting his head... he will tell the CDC to publish favorable numbers to reopen this disaster he’s leading.  STOP COMPARING COVID TO THE FLU.

The numbers you site are old...
Parameter values are based on data received by CDC prior to 4/29/2020


----------



## jpeter (Jun 10, 2020)

Phase 3 of reopening Los Angeles County got the official green light, but the good news comes as health officials warn the spread of the coronavirus is increasing.

Los Angeles County is expected to modify its health order that will allow several businesses to resume operations, including gyms, day camps and professional sports facilities without spectators starting Friday.









						LA County to allow gyms, museums, day camps, other businesses to reopen starting Friday
					

In the latest step toward further reopening the region's economy, several L.A. County businesses can begin to resume operations, including gyms, day camps and museums starting Friday.




					abc7.com
				




Bring on the day camps I don't care if there only in the day, call them whatever you want but please let the kids start back up,  get youth sports going again for more kids.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 10, 2020)

We’re gearing up in TJ.  So, I expect the folks in SD will hear something soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I think we should organize a soccer protest. Seems if you are protesting something, you can cram as many people as you would like into a small area.  Big protest at Great Park this weekend.  Groups of 15 per field.


Not much to burn or loot at the great park.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Remember trump loves the poorly educated... if he will lie about a 75 year old man hitting his head... he will tell the CDC to publish favorable numbers to reopen this disaster he’s leading.


At least he’s not Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Largest civil rights movement in history last 14 day, all 50 states, and 18 other nations
> 
> True about youth soccer but does anybody know some printers who might want to help out the "movement"  so we can "fundraise" to help get things back open.
> 
> ...


How about no.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone from SD surf on here and can tell us what practice was like?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Your math is off. The link you have there shows that the "Current Best Estimate" fatality rate for symptomatic carriers ages 50 to 64 is 0.002, meaning 0.2%. Asymptomatic carriers in that age rage account of 35% of the infections, while symptomatic carriers account for 65% of infections. This means that the total fatality rate for ages 50 to 64 is ~0.1%.
> 
> From this link https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/2017-2018/archive.htm, the fatality rate for the flu for that same age range is ~0.05%.
> 
> The fatality rate for COVID19 is not "a bit higher than the flu" as you are saying. The fatality rate is 2 times higher.


And when I say a bit higher when you factor in the asymptomatic for that age range...lets do the math..002 breaks down to .02% as you say which is double the flu rate. But they calculate asymptomatic as another 35%. That brings the rate down to 0.13%. The flu rate is 0.1. That is close right? About the same? 

And lets be honest. When is the last time you sat and got worried about the flu in any given year regarding death at 0.1%? Are you now saying at the 50-64 at a rate of 0.13% (assuming as the CDC there is a 35% asymptomatic rate) that that makes any real statistical difference in terms of their risk factor? 

The math isn't off. Look at it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Desert Hound, c'mon, you gave me the Arizona numbers and they say exactly what I said they say.  Do you disagree?  And this new link says absolutely nothing remotely to what you say it says.  Those are 5 different potential scenarios as of 4/29/20!!  Are you kidding me? Dawson and Grace T. why do you give a thumbs up on a post that makes no sense whatsoever?
> 
> And what is this obsession with the flu rate?  For crying out loud, stop it.  Or do you need a refresher course.  110,000 deaths in 5 months with a lockdown and no school.  Average flu deaths in 8 months around 30-35K with no lockdown and school.  Further, only about 2-5% of the U.S. population has had exposure to covid and we still have 110,000 deaths.  Low ball estimate of 1,000,000 deaths if the entire population is exposed. Again, flu season averages 30,000 deaths.  That means covid is 33 times deadlier than the flu.  You want percentages?  1,000,000/330,000,000 = 3%; Flu death rate is .1%.  Covid 30 times deadlier than the flue.  Capisce?


First and foremost the covid is not anywhere close to 30 times deadlier. 

If it were, the states and feds would not have allowed the recent protests to happen NOR would any states be actually opening up. 

The CDC stats at the time were from April. At that point we already had 50-60K deaths. The number was large enough to determine actual percentages. Further we have other countries data to look at as well. 

At this stage (June) we now have better treatment options which will start to bring the rate down lower. 

You mention AZ. I believe when I posted AZ stats you were talking AZ earlier. As of today, AZ shows declining deaths despite more positive results. Go look it up. You can pull up the daily AZ stats. 

You make the mistake math wise of the entire population exposed as well. Bad math mistake. During flu season as an example the entire population does not get exposed to the flu. If it did...calculate the flu mortality rate over 330 million people. You would get a far higher number vs yearly flu deaths. Look it up. And think about that math. Clearly you have not thought that through. Because if you calculate flu mortality over our ENTIRE population, the number of deaths in any given year would be DRAMATICALLY higher.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Remember trump loves the poorly educated


Trump likes the poorly educated? 

What are the dems offering up?
Free healthcare?
Free college? 
Getting rid of college debt incurred?
Etc. etc. 

Those proposals are pandering to people that don't understand math, finances and tax. 

Defund the police? Lets make a change? 
Who has been in charge of these big city departments? The Dems for decades on average. They have set the rules, the laws, are in charge of police oversight. And yet their constituency are led to believe that if you vote for Dems again this time, now maybe they will run the police forces better? 

Lets not pretend poorly educated people reside overwhelmingly on any one side of the political spectrum.


----------



## JPS (Jun 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he’s not Hillary.


But he seems to dye his hair and mess with his appearance more than a woman. The guy had a brown hair and white skin when he was young, now he has blonde hair and Orange skin. So much for being a man )


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

JPS said:


> But he seems to dye his hair and mess with his appearance more than a woman. The guy had a brown hair and white skin when he was young, now he has blonde hair and Orange skin. So much for being a man )


That would be Mr President to you basement Joe lover.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> From this link https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/2017-2018/archive.htm, the fatality rate for the flu for that same age range is ~0.05%.


Ok to be fair and address this part. 

.05 vs the math I responded to above. Risk wise we are in the same category. A non issue. So yes as you point out in that age group the flu is less than 0.1. At the same time with the asymptomatic for covid you are about 0.13. 

Statistically as you consider your risk factor in going out and doing things, there really is little difference. 

But the press and government in states imply that everyone has a much higher risk. 

Overall flu over all age groups is 0.1. Covid is with asymptomatic 0.2 to 0.26 (depending on studies that show asymptomatic at 50% or 35%). Using either number the overall risk to the population is minimal. 

You, I and everyone go about our daily lives without concern knowing flu overall is 0.1%. Are you telling me know that double that to 2.5 times that somehow now you are freaking out? 

In my lifetime I cannot recall anyone dying from the flu. I cannot recall anyone I know telling my about someone they knew dying from the flu. Does it happen? Sure. Are there people here that will tell you, yeah my mom died. But really look at the numbers and consider the risk. For the population at large the risk is minimal as of the data we currently have.


----------



## JPS (Jun 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That would be Mr President to you basement Joe lover.


You mean Mrs. President  It used to be a shame for a man to alter his appearance and wear makeup. I guess I am too old fashioned.


----------



## wc_baller (Jun 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Ok to be fair and address this part.
> 
> .05 vs the math I responded to above. Risk wise we are in the same category. A non issue. So yes as you point out in that age group the flu is less than 0.1. At the same time with the asymptomatic for covid you are about 0.13.
> 
> ...


Where did I freak out? Just pointing out that DOUBLE(and other estimates I’ve seen indicate it’s likely higher than that) the risk is not what you earlier described as a minimal difference. Calling bullshit when I see it, and your previous post was piled high with it. No freak out here.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 10, 2020)

That’s the problem with non-contextual statistics.  If all I report is a 6000% increase, that feels like a big deal.  If you learn a risk went from .000000001 to .000006, does it seem the same?  And if someone gives you one bit without the other, might that be intentionally misleading?


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 10, 2020)

Global Deaths Due to Various Causes and COVID-19 in 2020
					

A Flourish data visualisation by Mark Perry



					public.flourish.studio
				




This chart is 2020 global deaths. It's an animated charm.  See Covid ay the bottom then watch until the end. This was WITH all the lockdowns around the world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> You mean Mrs. President  It used to be a shame for a man to alter his appearance and wear makeup. I guess I am too old fashioned.


I with you, must have started when he was a Democrat.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That would be Mr President to you basement Joe lover.


Trump is an idiot.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like school districts in OC slowly coming out with dates. Our tentative start date for HS sports is July 6th.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is an idiot.


How did you let him beat you?
What does that say about your party?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> First and foremost the covid is not anywhere close to 30 times deadlier.
> 
> If it were, the states and feds would not have allowed the recent protests to happen NOR would any states be actually opening up.
> 
> ...


Dude, I was trying to dumb it down for you.  Ok, here it goes, on the Arizona statistics that you cited, please click on the link, then go to the covid deaths link, click that, and then click on the 45-54 and 55-64 age groups.  What do you see?  6% and now 13% right?  Yeah, I thought so.  The reason I quoted that is because most of us on this board are probably in that age range.  

On the flu v. covid thing, let me dumb it down for you a little further.  So in a regular flu season, we don't shut down anything, we don't social distance, and we don't wear face masks.  So that means the flu bug gets to go wherever it wants to and gets an equal chance to infect anybody in the entire United States.  Some people get it, some don't, some get mild symptoms, and some are asymptomatic.  And yet with these pristine conditions for the flu, it kills on average 30,000 - 35,000 per an entire 8 month flu season.  For the 2019-2020 flu season, the CDC said there were anywhere from 24,000 to 64,000 deaths.  https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm    With me so far.  

So far, in 4 1/2 months, three of which have been on lockdown, we have 113,000 deaths.  So for this season alone, right now on June 11, 2020, covid is anywhere from at least 2X to 4X deadlier than the flu.  If we had not locked down, socially distanced, and worn face masks, how many deaths do you think we'd have today (6/11/20)?  Be honest now.  I'd say at least 250-300 K.    

Remember that 1 - 2.2 million death number that was originally floating around? That was an apples to apples comparison with the flu.  If we let covid roam around like the flu, for 8 months, with no lockdown, no face masks, and no social distancing, that's what you get.  Let's just take the low ball figure of 1,000,000.  The all time greatest number of deaths a flu season has recorded is around 100,000.  I think that happened twice.  So that would be at least 10X deadlier than the flu and that is being very conservative and giving you every benefit of the doubt.  

As I said in another post, your obsession with the flu death rate is so that you can make the argument that these blue state governors are freaking out, taking a hammer to a mosquito, etc., etc., etc.   Did you conveniently forget that there is a person in the White House whose supposed to be the Commander in Chief leading us in a war against the "invisible enemy?"  Isn't HE responsible for the health and welfare of the American people?   And wasn't HE the one who shut down the country on March 16th?  Didn't HE leave us in a "shithole" situation with an underwhelming lack of testing and no direction.  

Oh, just let the states figure it out.  Unfortunately for all of us, this is a free for all.  Were just going to have to wing it as best we can.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you let him beat you?
> What does that say about your party?


I'm a registered Republican


----------



## full90 (Jun 11, 2020)

conservative estimates have us at 400,000 deaths by next spring. That’s with a bump for normal flu season. 
That’s scary as hell.

we’ve all just accepted a certain amount of deaths is ok if we get to live how we want.

we don’t know a lot about covid. Many of us are equating what scientists don’t know with them being wrong, exaggerating or the government controlling us. But what if the unknown means this is really worth being scared over. 
a lot of people are dying. And our federal leaders aren’t leading. We have no nation wide plan to mobilize testing which would be huge. Or leadership to lay out a gameplan with resources to back up a blueprint. It’s a mess. 
this is pretty much an awful scenario


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Trump likes the poorly educated?
> 
> What are the dems offering up?
> Free healthcare?
> ...


A picture is worth a thousand words... breath deep ...
And I proud to be an American at least I know I’m free.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Trump likes the poorly educated?
> 
> What are the dems offering up?
> Free healthcare?
> ...


Student loans:

Defunding the police sounds radical until you realize we have been defunding education for years.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 11, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Trump is an idiot.


Wrong. Those with an IQ between 0 and 25 are idiots; IQs between 26 and 50 are considered imbeciles; and those who have an IQ between 51 and 70 are considered morons. Trump is likely a moron.


----------



## SoccerFan (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## watfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words... breath deep ...
> And I proud to be an American at least I know I’m free.
> View attachment 7588


Holy crap, look at the price of gas.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 11, 2020)

There is a vaccine for the flu virus, and it still kills thousands of people a year. So how is Covid 19 proven to be more deadly? What would a flu season with 0 vaccinations look like? Would the deaths be more than current Covid 19 numbers? Saying that Coronavirus is more deadly than the flu is, at minimum, deceitful.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 11, 2020)

full90 said:


> we don’t know a lot about covid. Many of us are equating what scientists don’t know with them being wrong, exaggerating or the government controlling us. But what if the unknown means this is really worth being scared over.
> a lot of people are dying. And our federal leaders aren’t leading. We have no nation wide plan to mobilize testing which would be huge. Or leadership to lay out a gameplan with resources to back up a blueprint. It’s a mess.
> this is pretty much an awful scenario


I don't necessarily disagree entirely but I do point out this is because of our form of government.  Trump you'll recall wanted to open up after 30 days.  Some red states ignored him and started opening up earlier.  Some blue states are still in partial lockdown.  If he had the power to impose a uniform solution, you'd probably be complaining he's an idiot because he's opening up too soon and forcing California to move faster.

Within those limitations we did have a plan to mobilize testing.  It basically involved taking away the government monopoly on testing (which caused the absolute disaster in the opening weeks) and privatizing a lot of it.  In most areas of the country, we now have plenty of tests (and in fact there are tests just sitting there because not everyone who might be positive is getting tested).  There's still some clog up on the back end (but that capacity takes a little longer to build including training people to handle the tests).  It's a big country with a lot of people, and while they could have always done better, given the early misstep (which was not a Trump admin error, but a bureaucratic FDA/CDC one, though you can argue the buck should stop with him, but then can't argue we should trust the experts) we've done decently.  Where we don't have a uniform policy is on tracing or if we should force people to get tested, but I don't want to go too far off topic.

Federalism is a double edged sword, it means we get to wait longer than other states for soccer to reopen, and a President couldn't order a uniform lockdown or reopen period.  It also means individual areas can respond to the situation as needed on the ground.  The cons found federalism inconvenient when Trump wanted to open things up and couldn't.  The libs found it inconvenient when the federal govt couldn't adopt a national lockdown or test and trace policy.  If we don't like it, we'd need to rewrite the US Constitution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I'm a registered Republican


No thanks.
We are sendIng you back with uncle Colin, McCain, Romney, flake and Comey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Wrong. Those with an IQ between 0 and 25 are idiots; IQs between 26 and 50 are considered imbeciles; and those who have an IQ between 51 and 70 are considered morons. Trump is likely a moron.


How did this moron beat your best?
Another winner you have locked in his basement.
Too funny


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Student loans:
> 
> Defunding the police sounds radical until you realize we have been defunding education for years.


Dumbing it down so the illegals can keep up.


----------



## Spfister (Jun 11, 2020)

Practices are starting back up for several clubs next week in Northern California/Bay Area.  Our counties have been some of the most strict with the lock down in the entire country… But in the last couple weeks have opened up the floodgates.


----------



## blam (Jun 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dumbing it down so the illegals can keep up.


These are the consequences of an expanding empire.

When USA invaded Iraq, you get Iraqis moving to the USA. When USA invaded Vietnam, you get Vietnamese. Mexicans are the result of USA invading Mexico. California, Arizona, Nevada, coloroda, Oregon, Texas were invaded by the USA in/by 1848. The treaty was signed under duress by Mexico with USA troops surrounding Mexico City. Who would have thought that 150 years later the decendants of Mexico would want to cross the border illegally to return to their beloved homeland of California and Arizona.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

blam said:


> These are the consequences of an expanding empire.
> 
> When USA invaded Iraq, you get Iraqis moving to the USA. When USA invaded Vietnam, you get Vietnamese. Mexicans are the result of USA invading Mexico. California, Arizona, Nevada, coloroda, Oregon, Texas were invaded by the USA in/by 1848. The treaty was signed under duress by Mexico with USA troops surrounding Mexico City. Who would have thought that 150 years later the decendants of Mexico would want to cross the border illegally to return to their beloved homeland of California and Arizona.


There has to be law and order.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 12, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> There is a vaccine for the flu virus, and it still kills thousands of people a year. So how is Covid 19 proven to be more deadly? What would a flu season with 0 vaccinations look like? Would the deaths be more than current Covid 19 numbers? Saying that Coronavirus is more deadly than the flu is, at minimum, deceitful.


62,000 flu deaths in us for entire 2019-2020 flu season in the US. Already at 113,00 or so Covid deaths with no know "end of season". It's more deadly.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 12, 2020)

gkmom said:


> 62,000 flu deaths in us for entire 2019-2020 flu season in the US. Already at 113,00 or so Covid deaths with no know "end of season". It's more deadly.


Except that the most vulnerable are always encouraged to get a flu vaccination. What if they didn’t? Which would be more deadly then?


----------



## gkmom (Jun 12, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Except that the most vulnerable are always encouraged to get a flu vaccination. What if they didn’t? Which would be more deadly then?


I'm not arguing that the flu might worse without a vaccine. That is one of the issues with covid right now, there is no vaccine. Which makes it more deadly and dangerous than the flu. Not sure what you don't understand about that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

gkmom said:


> 62,000 flu deaths in us for entire 2019-2020 flu season in the US. Already at 113,00 or so Covid deaths with no know "end of season". It's more deadly.


I saw a docu yesterday with a under cover nurse from NY.  I also have a very good friend who is big time Dr in Seattle and another Dr friend in OC. Here's the deal so far and this is 100% fact so do whatever you like with these facts.  Dude comes into hospital with a stroke.  Getting a stroke at 78 years old is not good for anyone.  So guy comes in basically brain dead and they put him on the Corona ward.  Guess what he died from?  Why did you guess Corona?  Because they get paid triple and the stats are not what you think but go ahead and play with the numbers as all people do.  We don;t know how many times the head bosses at the hospitals pull this one but I've been around the block and people will do crazy sh*t for money. General Powell said the other day that all t does is lie and lie some more.  Well Colin, you said one of the biggest lies ever with the WMD lie and thousands died and thousands more lost arms and legs and have major PTSD and the other General Mattis also was all gun hoe for the big war. Trillions of dollars later the left finds these two as heroes now.  It's not what you were saying back then.  This is a political war and were all stuck in the middle.  Lets see what today brings and not worry so much about tomorrow.  Messy already has visions of t refusing to lose if he gets knocked out by j and will have to be excorted out of his bunker by some new General.  Only in America!!!


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I saw a docu yesterday with a under cover nurse from NY.  I also have a very good friend who is big time Dr in Seattle and another Dr friend in OC. Here's the deal so far and this is 100% fact so do whatever you like with these facts.  Dude comes into hospital with a stroke.  Getting a stroke at 78 years old is not good for anyone.  So guy comes in basically brain dead and they put him on the Corona ward.  Guess what he died from?  Why did you guess Corona?  Because they get paid triple and the stats are not what you think but go ahead and play with the numbers as all people do.  We don;t know how many times the head bosses at the hospitals pull this one but I've been around the block and people will do crazy sh*t for money. General Powell said the other day that all t does is lie and lie some more.  Well Colin, you said one of the biggest lies ever with the WMD lie and thousands died and thousands more lost arms and legs and have major PTSD and the other General Mattis also was all gun hoe for the big war. Trillions of dollars later the left finds these two as heroes now.  It's not what you were saying back then.  This is a political war and were all stuck in the middle.  Lets see what today brings and not worry so much about tomorrow.  Messy already has visions of t refusing to lose if he gets knocked out by j and will have to be excorted out of his bunker by some new General.  Only in America!!!


A lot of hospitals are broke or going broke with the lockdown of other services they perform.  Hospitals and State governments are motivated to report higher numbers. Hospitals to stay afloat economically, and States to keep power and further justify their actions.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> A lot of hospitals are broke or going broke with the lockdown of other services they perform.  Hospitals and State governments are motivated to report higher numbers. Hospitals to stay afloat economically, and States to keep power and further justify their actions.


Some sort of perfect storm for some and nightmare of a hurricane for others that will keep it's eye over us until Nov 8th.


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 12, 2020)

My best guess is that Fullerton Rangers practices resume next Monday for all teams. 
Just a hunch.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> My best guess is that Fullerton Rangers practices resume next Monday for all teams.
> Just a hunch.


I love the hunch.  I hope your hunch is right


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Wrong. Those with an IQ between 0 and 25 are idiots; IQs between 26 and 50 are considered imbeciles; and those who have an IQ between 51 and 70 are considered morons. Trump is likely a moron.


And yet he beat Cankles Rodham and is about to Destroy CornRow Joe.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 12, 2020)

People believe conspiracy theories out of fear. They are scared of the reality of what's happening, so they feel better when they deny what's really happening. Just saying.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> A lot of hospitals are broke or going broke with the lockdown of other services they perform.  Hospitals and State governments are motivated to report higher numbers. Hospitals to stay afloat economically, and States to keep power and further justify their actions.


Hospitals are part of the deep state. Heard it here first.


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 12, 2020)

Riverside County was very clear yesterday. Team and Youth sports are not yet allowed to resume play.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 12, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> Riverside County was very clear yesterday. Team and Youth sports are not yet allowed to resume play.


Not even day camps?

Seems to be case-by-case on the counties and even some cities within the counties.

Big flashing scrolling LCD on wheels by the beach cities yesterday on PCH:. "Team sports  play & gatherings prohibited", practice social distancing, etc"


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hospitals are part of the deep state. Heard it here first.


Hospitals want to make money first, you heard it hear 1st!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

They might as well say, no soccer allowed.  I was Surfing at Salt Creek on Sunday and everyone was playing.  Not many mask at all.  I saw golfers golfing and high 5iving for whole and 1s.  I saw adults playing 4 on 4 volleyball with zero mask on.  I saw thousands walking and laughing and jogging on the beach.  Boats boating around and me surfing some tough win waves.  I sat for two hours people watching.  The coolest thing I saw was all nations playing.  This was not all white south oc folks as Messy would want some to believe.  the kids were all playing and all races playing together. These were well to do folks and I guess there on another planet from what I see on TV.  It was interesting to observe.


----------



## watfly (Jun 12, 2020)

Our practices day camps start on Tuesday.  Other San Diego teams are following suit.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 12, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> My best guess is that Fullerton Rangers practices resume next Monday for all teams.
> Just a hunch.


All the teams practice in OC?


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> They need to get the rules in line with the science.   People can mostly follow rules that are explained well and make sense.
> 
> But they’re trying to convince us that a 5v5 U7 game in open air counts as high risk.  No one believes it, and the attempt undercuts the rules which do make sense.
> 
> In some cases, the rules make it worse.  We ban outdoor graduation parties at public parks, and we get indoor graduation parties at private homes.


Take a look at what is happening in Arizona after they opened up.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Someone from AZ have any data on deaths from soccer practice yet?  Please keep me posted, TY.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 12, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Desert Hound, c'mon, you gave me the Arizona numbers and they say exactly what I said they say.  Do you disagree?  And this new link says absolutely nothing remotely to what you say it says.  Those are 5 different potential scenarios as of 4/29/20!!  Are you kidding me? Dawson and Grace T. why do you give a thumbs up on a post that makes no sense whatsoever?
> 
> And what is this obsession with the flu rate?  For crying out loud, stop it.  Or do you need a refresher course.  110,000 deaths in 5 months with a lockdown and no school.  Average flu deaths in 8 months around 30-35K with no lockdown and school.  Further, only about 2-5% of the U.S. population has had exposure to covid and we still have 110,000 deaths.  Low ball estimate of 1,000,000 deaths if the entire population is exposed. Again, flu season averages 30,000 deaths.  That means covid is 33 times deadlier than the flu.  You want percentages?  1,000,000/330,000,000 = 3%; Flu death rate is .1%.  Covid 30 times deadlier than the flue.  Capisce?


A well known and respected doctor yesterday gave me an easy example to explain to people who don't want to bother with the science, masks etc.etc. etc.  "If I give someone 100 M&M's to eat and tell them 3 of them will kill them, how many will they eat?" Patience is important, a couple big biotech firms have something coming soon. Watch news from Gilead. There is hope, big hope.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> A well known and respected doctor yesterday gave me an easy example to explain to people who don't want to bother with the science, masks etc.etc. etc.  "If I give someone 100 M&M's to eat and tell them 3 of them will kill them, how many will they eat?" Patience is important, a couple big biotech firms have something coming soon. Watch news from Gilead. There is hope, big hope.


That is such an inaccurate and deceitful statement; tell your DR friend to stop the fear mongering..thanks!


----------



## jpeter (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 7608


My HS son was like what day camp I'm working and only can do nights.

Anybody's day camp start at 6pm?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

jpeter said:


> My HS son was like what day camp I'm working and only can do nights.
> 
> Anybody day camp start at 6pm?


My dd just got a job too.  My son is living his life and is having a blast as is my dd.  All kids think were all stupid adults fighting over power....


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 12, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> All the teams practice in OC?


All Rangers teams practice in Fullerton, so yes.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> A well known and respected doctor yesterday gave me an easy example to explain to people who don't want to bother with the science, masks etc.etc. etc.  "If I give someone 100 M&M's to eat and tell them 3 of them will kill them, how many will they eat?" Patience is important, a couple big biotech firms have something coming soon. Watch news from Gilead. There is hope, big hope.


I will eat all of them because it depends who you give the M & Ms too.  The stroke victim would only need one because he will die no mater what of Corona.  Keep it up Copa, nice try though.


----------



## watfly (Jun 12, 2020)

jpeter said:


> My HS son was like what day camp I'm working and only can do nights.
> 
> Anybody's day camp start at 6pm?


Some teams are allegedly  having day camp start in the early evening.  It's still light until 8 pm, so hence day time.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 12, 2020)

watfly said:


> Some teams are allegedly  having day camp start in the early evening.  It's still light until 8 pm, so hence day time.


Yeah that was I thinking also, as long as you don't need lights should be good to go until 815pm or so?  Let's hope the facilities rentals places agree


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Someone from AZ have any data on deaths from soccer practice yet?  Please keep me posted, TY.


As of last night zero heat deaths from soccer practice. At this time of the year, issues with heat and drinking enough water is the issue. Which is why I like plenty of ice with my whisky.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Take a look at what is happening in Arizona after they opened up.


As far as I can tell, AZ made almost no effort to put good rules in place as they opened up.  Just got rid of the rules because we all hate rules.  Combine that with lots of air conditioning, and it is a mess.

Then take a look at GA.  Other than allowing indoor dining, their rules for opening were pretty sensible.  Telecommuting, wearing masks, measure minimum distances inside stores, etc.  They had pages and pages of required behavior for each type of business.   What do you clean, how often, how far apart are seats, how many people allowed inside the store, etc.

It isn’t just whether you open, it is how.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As far as I can tell, AZ made almost no effort to put good rules in place as they opened up. Just got rid of the rules because we all hate rules. Combine that with lots of air conditioning, and it is a mess.


Well not sure why you don't go look at the stats produced by AZ. If this is a mess...I will take it. Note the decline in deaths.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 12, 2020)

full90 said:


> conservative estimates have us at 400,000 deaths by next spring. That’s with a bump for normal flu season.
> That’s scary as hell.
> 
> we’ve all just accepted a certain amount of deaths is ok if we get to live how we want.
> ...


thats 600,000 less then originally estimated by the CDC.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 12, 2020)

The US is opening up.  Results who that throughout the US cases are pretty stable, some up, some down in states.   Deaths on the other hand are down, way down.   Different sources have pointed out that it is possible the virus has mutated again becoming less deadly, that the ones most likely to die are now taking the right precautions, and that doctors now have some treatment plans that are also reducing death rates.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Then take a look at GA. Other than allowing indoor dining, their rules for opening were pretty sensible.


I agree, look at Georgia who according to you was sensible and AZ wasn't.
Georgia infections per 100k: 518
AZ infections per 100k: 430
Georgia deaths per 100k: 22
AZ deaths per 100k: 15

Cal has 12 deaths per 100k as well.









						The novel coronavirus in the U.S.
					

How COVID-19 has spread across the U.S.




					graphics.reuters.com


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 12, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Not even day camps?
> 
> Seems to be case-by-case on the counties and even some cities within the counties.
> 
> Big flashing scrolling LCD on wheels by the beach cities yesterday on PCH:. "Team sports  play & gatherings prohibited", practice social distancing, etc"


What they are saying is team and youth sports are not day camps.

They are putting team and youth sports in their own category.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Georgia’s daily change in cases has been flat since mid April at about 700 per day.

Arizona’s daily change in cases looks like a hockey stick.  Straight until May 23, then goes way up.  1654 yesterday, and growing.

You can make it look good by looking at lagging indicators, like deaths.

You can also make it look good by averaging in March, April, and early May- before the increase started. 

Or you can be honest and call a hockey stick a hockey stick.  









						Arizona Covid Map and Case Count
					

A detailed county map shows the extent of the coronavirus outbreak, with tables of the number of cases by county.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> As far as I can tell, *AZ made almost no effort to put good rules in place *as they opened up.  Just *got rid of the rules* because *we all hate rules*.  Combine that with lots of air conditioning, and *it is a mess.*


Dude, please stop with all your takes on AZ corona cases.  What does, "almost made no effort mean?  Were talking only soccer in AZ and you get all into this unlike anyone I know on this forum.  Be honest with the fellas here bro.  Is it because you can;t go to ECNL Showcase and your actually jealous?  You seem like a reasonable person and not like that but i'm starting to wonder and you and Copa.  I was pissed when my dd was forced out by so many and I just let it all out.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dude, please stop with all your takes on AZ corona cases.  What does, "almost made no effort mean?  Were talking only soccer in AZ and you get all into this unlike anyone I know on this forum.  Be honest with the fellas here bro.  Is it because you can;t go to ECNL Showcase and your actually jealous?  You seem like a reasonable person and not like that but i'm starting to wonder and you and Copa.  I was pissed when my dd was forced out by so many and I just let it all out.


My kid is 10.  ECNL isn’t really the question unless I get bored and start thinking out three to four years.  (she’s good, but nowhere near good enough to play up 3 years into ECNL)

It does bug me that we’re all stuck at home because some people can’t follow simple rules about masks and parties.  We could be out playing in sunshine. 

Instead, some dumb shits have to throw Memorial Day parties, infect their friends, and convince the health department that we all need another two weeks of being bored stiff.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 12, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> thats 600,000 less then originally estimated by the CDC.


Another moron.  That was 1 -2.2 million, for an entire season WITHOUT a 3 month lockdown, no social distancing, no masks, etc.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My kid is 10.  ECNL isn’t really the question unless I get bored and start thinking out three to four years.  (she’s good, but nowhere near good enough to play up 3 years into ECNL)
> 
> It does bug me that we’re all stuck at home because some people can’t follow simple rules about masks and parties.  We could be out playing in sunshine.
> 
> Instead, some dumb shits have to throw Memorial Day parties, infect their friends, and convince the health department that we all need another two weeks of being bored stiff.


Why all the AZ smack?  You can;t be serious, right?  No one playing soccer is in danger.  Parents stay away if that helps.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> A lot of hospitals are broke or going broke with the lockdown of other services they perform.  Hospitals and State governments are motivated to report higher numbers. Hospitals to stay afloat economically, and States to keep power and further justify their actions.


So what's your number?  Just give me a number tough guy.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Georgia’s daily change in cases has been flat since mid April at about 700 per day.


Then why are their deaths dropping dramatically? 

Based on the way you look at things one would assume daily deaths would be stable. And yet they also have a bell shaped curve showing deaths going dramatically down per day?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Why all the AZ smack?  You can;t be serious, right?  No one playing soccer is in danger.  Parents stay away if that helps.


Youth soccer, especially youngers, is fine.  AZ or anywhere.

Parents are higher risk, and should distance and mask.  

The dangerous part is the beer after the game in an air conditioned restaurant.  not dangerous for the individual, just likely to spread disease if too many of us do it.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Youth soccer, especially youngers, is fine.  AZ or anywhere.
> 
> Parents are higher risk, and should distance and mask.
> 
> The dangerous part is the beer after the game in an air conditioned restaurant.  not dangerous for the individual, just likely to spread disease if too many of us do it.


Thanks for the heads up nocal dad of 4 all under 10.  That must be tough.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 12, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I don't necessarily disagree entirely but I do point out this is because of our form of government.  Trump you'll recall wanted to open up after 30 days.  Some red states ignored him and started opening up earlier.  Some blue states are still in partial lockdown.  If he had the power to impose a uniform solution, you'd probably be complaining he's an idiot because he's opening up too soon and forcing California to move faster.
> 
> Within those limitations we did have a plan to mobilize testing.  It basically involved taking away the government monopoly on testing (which caused the absolute disaster in the opening weeks) and privatizing a lot of it.  In most areas of the country, we now have plenty of tests (and in fact there are tests just sitting there because not everyone who might be positive is getting tested).  There's still some clog up on the back end (but that capacity takes a little longer to build including training people to handle the tests).  It's a big country with a lot of people, and while they could have always done better, given the early misstep (which was not a Trump admin error, but a bureaucratic FDA/CDC one, though you can argue the buck should stop with him, but then can't argue we should trust the experts) we've done decently.  Where we don't have a uniform policy is on tracing or if we should force people to get tested, but I don't want to go too far off topic.
> 
> Federalism is a double edged sword, it means we get to wait longer than other states for soccer to reopen, and a President couldn't order a uniform lockdown or reopen period.  It also means individual areas can respond to the situation as needed on the ground.  The cons found federalism inconvenient when Trump wanted to open things up and couldn't.  The libs found it inconvenient when the federal govt couldn't adopt a national lockdown or test and trace policy.  If we don't like it, we'd need to rewrite the US Constitution.


Nice try to clean up the mess.  I've posted this before, but I don't believe I've seen your name around during that time, so here it goes in a nutshell. AND remember, HE'S the Commander in Chief leading us in the war against the invisible enemy.

1.  Early misstep, FDA/CDC unprepared, cupboards empty, etc.  -  You know what the first thing all responsible adults in America did when we knew the lockdown was imminent?  We all took INVENTORY.  How much water do we have; how much food (canned food) do we have; how much cash do we have; how much toilet paper doe we have,?  etc. etc.  And guess what, if you were low on toilet paper, you got your ass up at 6:00 a.m., waited in line for 3 hours at Costco, AND got your F'n toilet paper!  Poor Bunker Boy, he's just a victim.

2.  China travel ban in late January  - excellent 

3.  Lockdown until March 16th - Bad.   Should have shut down late February or first days of March.  Would have saved lives, resources and lots of $$$

4.  Testing - how f'n long have we known the importance of testing.  WOW, we have enough tests now to test everyone who might be positive.  WHOOPEE.  By now, with the use of the Federal Production Act, everyone in America should have been tested for antibodies, twice.  Maybe there's 20-30 million people with antibodies who can return to work confidently and donate convalescent plasma.

By now, every household should have one of those toaster sized Abbot 5-15 minute tests.  Cost 100-200 billion.  A fraction of the 9-10 trillion total price tag.  That way, America can reopen at 75-85 % instead of 25-25%.  Don't take my word, take Harvard's word.  You know that school we'd all be bragging about if our kids got in.  https://ethics.harvard.edu/files/center-for-ethics/files/white_paper_6_testing_millions_final.pdf ,   https://www.vox.com/2020/4/13/21215133/coronavirus-testing-covid-19-tests-screening

Constant testing is the only way to safely get back to relative normalcy.  You know, kind like the White House, the military, UFC, EPL; NFL are doing it. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-military-army-readiness-coronavirus-60-minutes-2020-04-26/ https://sportstar.thehindu.com/other-sports/ufc-249-dana-white-justin-gaethje-vs-tony-ferguson-interim-lightweight-title-henry-cejudo-retirement-dominick-cruz-ronaldo-souza-coronavirus-pandemic/article31549358.ece https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/soccer/premier-league-reveals-4-more-positive-covid-19-results/ar-BB14GcjW?ocid=spartanntp https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/nfl-likely-to-test-players-multiple-times-per-week-for-coronavirus/ar-BB15ci6n?ocid=spartanntp

This misstep by Bunker Boy, is by far, the worst economic decision in the history of the United States.  What a f'n disaster.  Were in a complete shithole and we have no choice but to wing it as safely as we can.  I agree, further lockdown is unsustainable.  But what a F'n mess.  Three months of lockdown, trillions wasted, 40 million unemployed, countless people depressed, and we're basically in the same F'n place that we started.  If I'd of known we'd be in this situation three months ago, I would have opted for herd immunity and not shut down!  Because that is essentially where were at now.  

And spare me the excuses.  I though conservatives hated victimhood?  Oh, he was only listening to his experts on the lockdown.  The lockdown was ALWAYS only temporary.  Enough time to help the health workers and enough time to ramp up testing.  AND yes, he should have used the DPA so that we have testing and PPE coming out of our ass! Harvard has been saying that since April and probably a lot earlier than that!


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 12, 2020)

Kids are looking forward to going back to practice next week, 2 sessions (1.5 hours each) scheduled to get them back in the groove. Wait.....is this the right thread.....so many COVID and Political posts I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Kids are looking forward to going back to practice next week, 2 sessions (1.5 hours each) scheduled to get them back in the groove. Wait.....is this the right thread.....so many COVID and Political posts I'm not sure anymore.


Which teams are up and running next week?  Sounds like Surf, and Rangers at least...anyone else? thanks!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Kids are looking forward to going back to practice next week, 2 sessions (1.5 hours each) scheduled to get them back in the groove. Wait.....is this the right thread.....so many COVID and Political posts I'm not sure anymore.


Tech, welcome back and only someone like you can bring the good news.  I love you man   Let's call it what it is though, Summer Camp.  Some of us parents need a date with their spouse for a hook up.  My son is gone this weekend and my dd is gone at summer camp for two days.  Me and the wife are going out on a date tonight, staying on the beach tonight ((thanks bro)) and I mean on the beach.  Tomorrow, go paddle boarding with me wife and then take in some art and then watch a movie.  Plus we can__________________________________________________________________________I'm out!!!


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jun 12, 2020)

From what I hear field permits are the issue.  In OC schools are closed and Great Park is another month from opening up.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> From what I hear field permits are the issue.  In OC schools are closed and Great Park is another month from opening up.


That is 100% true.  If Surf Cup is August 22, no need to rush anything.  Let's make sure no big death climb from all the protesters.  That would suck if we got thousands killed because of the rightful protest.  Let the kids go to the beach and run around in the neighborhoods.  Play soccer at the park or take in a hike.  I hear from insiders the GP is not looking for problems and neither would I.  Just reading folks fears on hear would keep me from opening up the park.  Private parks maybe like private schools might be the way of the future


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Georgia’s daily change in cases has been flat since mid April at about 700 per day.
> 
> Arizona’s daily change in cases looks like a hockey stick.  Straight until May 23, then goes way up.  1654 yesterday, and growing.
> 
> ...


I certainly hope this hockey stick is more accurate than the last one.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That is 100% true.  If Surf Cup is August 22, no need to rush anything.  Let's make sure no big death climb from all the protesters.  That would suck if we got thousands killed because of the rightful protest.  Let the kids go to the beach and run around in the neighborhoods.  Play soccer at the park or take in a hike.  I hear from insiders the GP is not looking for problems and neither would I.  Just reading folks fears on hear would keep me from opening up the park.  Private parks maybe like private schools might be the way of the future


How much money is the OCGP losing monthly?  Must be a lot...


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Which teams are up and running next week?  Sounds like Surf, and Rangers at least...anyone else? thanks!


Legends, haven't reviewed specifics with my daughter or wife yet, but they got days and times and protocol / guidelines. Let me see what else was shared with them.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> How much money is the OCGP losing monthly?  Must be a lot...


No one is really losing money Chiefs like the GP.  Lost income, sure but it's a park for all to play and no one can play.  So they all go to Salt Creek and Monarch Beach and Strands and all over Laguna nad Newport and go to the beach.  Interesting.......no soccer????


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Tech, welcome back and only someone like you can bring the good news.  I love you man   Let's call it what it is though, Summer Camp.  Some of us parents need a date with their spouse for a hook up.  My son is gone this weekend and my dd is gone at summer camp for two days.  Me and the wife are going out on a date tonight, staying on the beach tonight ((thanks bro)) and I mean on the beach.  Tomorrow, go paddle boarding with me wife and then take in some art and then watch a movie.  Plus we can__________________________________________________________________________I'm out!!!


My wife will be dropping the girls off and using the time to get out and have some "me" time for herself. I've been working remotely from home and seem to be working more than I was in the office. Right now I'm 12 hours a day, 7am - 7pm.


----------



## marioz (Jun 12, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> From what I hear field permits are the issue.  In OC schools are closed and Great Park is another month from opening up.


I'm hearing from parents that Liverpool given green light to practice in Great Park


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 12, 2020)

So it’s confirmed, both my girls’ Fullerton Rangers teams start practicing next Tuesday. Parents, managers and coaches have been provided extensive guidelines on how these practices will be managed. I give them props as they have done a remarkable job in  1) negotiating with the city to get back on their fields and 2) getting all these guidelines together.
Let’s hope all goes well.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

What rules are they using for back to practice?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> My wife will be dropping the girls off and using the time to get out and have some "me" time for herself. I've been working remotely from home and seem to be working more than I was in the office. Right now I'm 12 hours a day, 7am - 7pm.


and Tech can have some "me' time too   Actually, I like that idea now too.  Hmmm, maybe I can do both?  Peace and sorry for being a Dick too you in the past at times.  I was being way too emotional and competitive.  Gee, I wonder how one born in this world without being asked to come in the first place is supposed to navigate all this by himself pretty much.  I do have all of you to throw things at and see what sticks and what is true or false. The history lessons today have been amazing and makes me 100% grateful I'm not trying to figure things out in 1616 or 1776 or 1860s.  Thanks for nothing history.  Everyone is mad at history and those folks who can't speak for themselves.  Peace!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> So it’s confirmed, both my girls’ Fullerton Rangers teams start practicing next Tuesday. Parents, managers and coaches have been provided extensive guidelines on how these practices will be managed. I give them props as they have done a remarkable job in  1) negotiating with the city to get back on their fields and 2) getting all these guidelines together.
> Let’s hope all goes well.


Local's only is the way to go I think   Go Rangers.  The Rangers were always dangerous and they do good with their sports.  Go Fullerton!!!


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No one is really losing money Chiefs like the GP.  Lost income, sure but it's a park for all to play and no one can play.  So they all go to Salt Creek and Monarch Beach and Strands and all over Laguna nad Newport and go to the beach.  Interesting.......no soccer????


Correct, they're losing massive monthly income.


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 12, 2020)

Riverside county is allowing professing sports teams and gyms to open today but not youth sports. Professional sports are not allowed to have spectators.

Here is the county release.



			https://www.rivcoph.org/Portals/0/Documents/CoronaVirus/June/News/6.10.20%20Expanded%20Stage%202.pdf?ver=2020-06-10-165857-623&timestamp=1591833558998
		


I think the county is probably trying to come up with specific requirements for youth sports. They are probably also afraid of a sport like football with very close contact and a shared ball passed with hands which constantly touch mouth guards.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Correct, they're losing massive monthly income.


I wonder if OC or Irvine issued bonds to prepare/upgrade the fields? if so, both sides of the equation is ugly for them....


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jun 12, 2020)

marioz said:


> I'm hearing from parents that Liverpool given green light to practice in Great Park


City of Irvine sent out an email today threatening loss of future permits if teams practice at GP.  Maybe they’ll just wear their Galaxy gear???


----------



## watfly (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What rules are they using for back to practice?


These are the rules San Diego is supposed to follow:


			https://covid19.ca.gov/pdf/guidance-daycamps.pdf


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Correct, they're losing massive monthly income.


How? I went to Aliso Beach on Tuesday at 3pm and the parking lot was full.  Not many are working right now and their at the beach exercising and getting their tan.  The parks are closed for some reason.  GP is a county park, right?  Sold by the Government?  I used to watch fighter jets go over my house every day and then of course the Blue Angels would come and do their thing......


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How? I went to Aliso Beach on Tuesday at 3pm and the parking lot was full.  Not many are working right now and their at the beach exercising and getting their tan.  The parks are closed for some reason.  GP is a county park, right?  Sold by the Government?  I used to watch fighter jets go over my house every day and then of course the Blue Angels would come and do their thing......
> 
> View attachment 7639


City of Irvine owns it I guess.  So no play because?


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What rules are they using for back to practice?


We have new guidelines for players drop off/pick-up, for parents presence at fields, for players equipment (Bottles, balls, shin guards etc) and of course for coaches. That’s all I know for now.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> City of Irvine sent out an email today threatening loss of future permits if teams practice at GP.  Maybe they’ll just wear their Galaxy gear???


If true, that's unconstitutional, someone should sue them...post the letter if you can....thanks...


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 12, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> loss of future permits if teams practice at GP.  Maybe they’ll just wear their Galaxy gear???


Just have them wear the old club’s uniform!


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 12, 2020)

Justafan said:


> And spare me the excuses.  I though conservatives hated victimhood?


Not a con, though I do lean center-right.  Didn't vote for him, not a fan (not a big fan of the other guy either).  So I'm not "Just a fan"


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> If true, that's unconstitutional, someone should sue them...post the letter if you can....thanks...



_Good Afternoon,
We have received multiple reports of unpermitted field usage at Irvine Unified School District fields and OCGP. We understand everyone is eager to return to play, but please remind your organization, coaches, and participants that all athletic field facilities in the City of Irvine are still closed until further notice. The same penalties can apply for groups holding organized activity without a permit ( loss of allocations/field use, consideration for future use, fees, etc.) We appreciate your help in addressing this matter. Let us know if you have any questions.
Thank you,
Facilities Management Team, Athletics
Community Services, Orange County Great Park_


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> That is such an inaccurate and deceitful statement; tell your DR friend to stop the fear mongering..thanks!


I think I'll trust the point behind what this well known endocrinologist says, who actually was told that by a close friend who is a disease medical expert, rather than some wanna be know it


dad4 said:


> Youth soccer, especially youngers, is fine.  AZ or anywhere.
> 
> Parents are higher risk, and should distance and mask.
> 
> The dangerous part is the beer after the game in an air conditioned restaurant.  not dangerous for the individual, just likely to spread disease if too many of us do it.


I wish people would take a step back and take a look at Brazil where there hasn't been as much physical distancing and look at the number of children who have been infected and have died. I think we did a pretty good job once everyone sheltered in place but now with everything opening up, which is great, people are not really trying to physical distance much anymore and not enough face masks. At least the kids aren't in school for the summer that will help.  Hope everyone stays healthy until the big biotech firms and vaccine specialist finish their work.  There are a few things that look really good going into phase 3 trials and a couple of very hopeful therapeutics. We shall see.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jun 12, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> My wife will be dropping the girls off and using the time to get out and have some "me" time for herself. I've been working remotely from home and seem to be working more than I was in the office. Right now I'm 12 hours a day, 7am - 7pm.


It’s really not WFH, it’s more like Live At Work.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 12, 2020)

You people amaze me... this thing is coming to get you and you are going to trying to rationalize how to get around it... breath deep my friends this thing has outsmarted us all.

What was the devil’s greatest feat.  Making everyone believe he didn’t exist...


----------



## chiefs (Jun 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I think I'll trust the point behind what this well known endocrinologist says, who actually was told that by a close friend who is a disease medical expert, rather than some wanna be know it
> 
> I wish people would take a step back and take a look at Brazil where there hasn't been as much physical distancing and look at the number of children who have been infected and have died. I think we did a pretty good job once everyone sheltered in place but now with everything opening up, which is great, people are not really trying to physical distance much anymore and not enough face masks. At least the kids aren't in school for the summer that will help.  Hope everyone stays healthy until the big biotech firms and vaccine specialist finish their work.  There are a few things that look really good going into phase 3 trials and a couple of very hopeful therapeutics. We shall see.


I know your fearful but let me provide facts so your not so uptight:

SB county- Population is 2.2 million people: ZERO deaths from age 0-30 (222 overall of which 180 over the age of 65);
SD county-Population is 3.25 million people: 3 deaths from 0-30 (all above the age of 25).;
LA county-Population is 10 million people; 72 deaths from 0-40 (doesn't breakdown specifics just says up to age 40)

Total-Population is 15.5 million people of which zero (more than likely) deaths from age 0-18;  

Those stats scream out to all to OPEN the soccer fields. Complete incompetence by our governor, health officials, and Cities.  Parents above 60 should stay home or sit in a secluded area away from others.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I think I'll trust the point behind what this well known endocrinologist says, who actually was told that by a close friend who is a disease medical expert, rather than some wanna be know it
> 
> I wish people would take a step back and take a look at Brazil where there hasn't been as much physical distancing and look at the number of children who have been infected and have died. I think we did a pretty good job once everyone sheltered in place but now with everything opening up, which is great, people are not really trying to physical distance much anymore and not enough face masks. At least the kids aren't in school for the summer that will help.  Hope everyone stays healthy until the big biotech firms and vaccine specialist finish their work.  There are a few things that look really good going into phase 3 trials and a couple of very hopeful therapeutics. We shall see.


I suspect the Brazil cases of child covid deaths are covid, mixed with severe malnutrition.  Similar to what is happening in Indonesia.  

Happy to read a link if you have one.  And thanks for the reminder to support MSF.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 12, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> Riverside county is allowing professing sports teams and gyms to open today but not youth sports. Professional sports are not allowed to have spectators.
> 
> 
> I think the county is probably trying to come up with specific requirements for youth sports. They are probably also afraid of a sport like football with very close contact and a shared ball passed with hands which constantly touch mouth guards.


Our local school district rolled out the summer sports pre-season training plans for when county gives the o.k..  Golf, teninis, swimming, and volley o.k.  Cross country o.k. but virtual races only (e.g. runners leaving a different times running against the clock).  Soccer lacrosse baskbetball and water polo o.k.ed for distanced skill training only.  Football and equestrian were the only no -go sports and they aren't looking to issue 3rd party field permits, at least not right now.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My kid is 10.  ECNL isn’t really the question unless I get bored and start thinking out three to four years.  (she’s good, but nowhere near good enough to play up 3 years into ECNL)
> 
> It does bug me that we’re all stuck at home because some people can’t follow simple rules about masks and parties.  We could be out playing in sunshine.
> 
> Instead, some dumb shits have to throw Memorial Day parties, infect their friends, and convince the health department that we all need another two weeks of being bored stiff.


Question becomes....how long do we kick the can down the road?  You have to open up at some point and even when you think you have the “all clear” by even the most conservative of “experts”.  Yes, this virus will continue to pass thru societies for decades if not generations.  Just as so many viruses before COVID continue to do today.

There will be another spike as we open, it’s inevitable. Hopefully we have made good use of the time we quarantined, learned and prepared.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> I know your fearful but let me provide facts so your not so uptight:
> 
> SB county- Population is 2.2 million people: ZERO deaths from age 0-30 (222 overall of which 180 over the age of 65);
> SD county-Population is 3.25 million people: 3 deaths from 0-30 (all above the age of 25).;
> ...


I am not fearful just a pragmatist. I am looking forward to having soccer back on track. Trust me. Those are pretty good numbers, but you also need to remember, those numbers are without school, without sports, without kids hanging out at the mall, going to the movies, going to yogurt shops,  going to football games and parties, without much interaction if any with friend's families and neighbors.  Hopefully with summer and fall always being a time of low viral spread and no school during the summer, we will do great.  Come late fall, early winter, who knows.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I am not fearful just a pragmatist. I am looking forward to having soccer back on track. *Trust me*. Those are pretty good numbers, but you also need to remember, those numbers are without school, without sports, without kids hanging out at the mall, going to the movies, going to yogurt shops,  going to football games and parties, without much interaction if any with friend's families and neighbors.  Hopefully with summer and fall always being a time of low viral spread and no school during the summer, we will do great.  Come late fall, early winter, who knows.


I'm trying to trust you copa.  Hows your friend from Havsue doing?  Hope her fever went down.  Why was she at the lake in the first place and was she sick before she went and didn't know it?  Who was the irresponsible person who gave it to her?  Trace it for us so we know the truth and who to watch out for.  I say September mass panic will come for the second wave.  Take that to the bank copa.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> but you also need to remember, those numbers are without school, without sports, without kids hanging out at the mall, going to the movies, going to yogurt shops, going to football games and parties, without much interaction if any with friend's families and neighbors.


Actually a variety of other nations report the same thing. The youth don't have an issue.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually a variety of other nations report the same thing. The youth don't have an issue.


Half true.  Kids are safe.  There have been quite a few teenager clusters.  Look at the school openings, and subsequent closures, in Israel.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Half true.  Kids are safe.  There have been quite a few teenager clusters.  Look at the school openings, and subsequent closures, in Israel.


It is more than half true. Go look up stats.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It is more than half true. Go look up stats.


I did.  That’s why I pointed you to Israel’s high school based infection clusters.

AZ has a teenager covid infection cluster at Mingus up by Prescott.  That one is residential.  The Israeli ones were ordinary high schools.

How do you get a high school based cluster if teenagers are immune?  Teenagers can absolutely transmit the virus.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No thanks.
> We are sendIng you back with uncle Colin, McCain, Romney, flake and Comey.


Other way around.  Republicans dying for the day when they finally rid themselves of Trump.  I guess you forgot how they’ve been dragging their fwet to support him since he won party’s primary.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks like AYSO is having a hard time figuring out what to do with Extras players.  Extras teams are technically only formed for a year (even though some try and keep together) and everyone has to go through the open tryout system.  However, particularly in LA County, it's unlikely that they'll allow the cattle call tryouts any time soon.  In both the region where my son played and our home region, Extras players (even if on an existing team) have been asked to registered for Core, and they'll be given notice if and when Extras tryouts are permitted.  Core is a little easier to accommodate...players just take their number ranking from the previous year and if push comes to shove you can just assign the new players no number.


----------



## Mosafie (Jun 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Parents above 60 should stay home or sit in a secluded area away from others.


This is not a well thought out plan. 

How do these parents prevent getting covid from their child that gets infected during soccer activities then comes home?

Unless these children are completely isolated from their families and the community like the many professional sports teams are doing with their players, there is no way to prevent infection between players and their families. 

If you are a high risk parent or grandparent then activities like soccer, church, and even school will require second thoughts and hard decisions until there is a vaccine or a more successful treatment. I'm sure many families are already considering this and some players will not participate.


----------



## zebrafish (Jun 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually a variety of other nations report the same thing. The youth don't have an issue.


This is not true-- look up "multisystem inflammatory syndrome". There have been a number of children-- mostly in Europe and the USA-- that have developed a post-infectious inflammatory syndrome associated with prior COVID-19 infection. These children have developed a number of serious problems including cardiomyopathy.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> I know your fearful but let me provide facts so your not so uptight:
> 
> SB county- Population is 2.2 million people: ZERO deaths from age 0-30 (222 overall of which 180 over the age of 65);
> SD county-Population is 3.25 million people: 3 deaths from 0-30 (all above the age of 25).;
> ...


Completely agree they should be out playing.   One caveat though is that the kids may get it, have no symptoms, be healthy, but pass it on to parents. So keep the grandparents away.  I understand our household may get sick, but my parents and in laws are going to stay away for a while longer.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 14, 2020)

zebrafish said:


> This is not true-- look up "multisystem inflammatory syndrome". There have been a number of children-- mostly in Europe and the USA-- that have developed a post-infectious inflammatory syndrome associated with prior COVID-19 infection. These children have developed a number of serious problems including cardiomyopathy.


A “number of children”? How many? What are the odds? I like my chances.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 14, 2020)

zebrafish said:


> This is not true-- look up "multisystem inflammatory syndrome". There have been a number of children-- mostly in Europe and the USA-- that have developed a post-infectious inflammatory syndrome associated with prior COVID-19 infection. These children have developed a number of serious problems including cardiomyopathy.


They do from the flu and other viruses too.  What's a little strange about this one is the average age is slightly higher than Kawasaki's normally runs.


----------



## watfly (Jun 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Our local school district rolled out the summer sports pre-season training plans for when county gives the o.k..  Golf, teninis, swimming, and volley o.k.  Cross country o.k. but virtual races only (e.g. runners leaving a different times running against the clock).  Soccer lacrosse baskbetball and water polo o.k.ed for distanced skill training only.  Football and equestrian were the only no -go sports and they aren't looking to issue 3rd party field permits, at least not right now.


Any truth to the rumor that they're adding competitive Virtue Signaling and Looting to the sports menu since they're Covid proof?


----------



## younothat (Jun 14, 2020)

Not agreeing or disagreeing with this just yet but if basketball is a 7 where is soccer or football?

Coronavirus: Public health experts ranked 36 American activities based on risk








						Coronavirus: Public health experts ranked 36 American activities based on risk
					

A new analysis chose 36 American activities and asked four public health experts weigh in on the risk of coronavirus exposure for each activity.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 14, 2020)

younothat said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing with this just yet but if basketball is a 7 where is soccer or football?
> 
> Coronavirus: Public health experts ranked 36 American activities based on risk
> 
> ...


This is hilarious.  Why are churches a higher risk than schools or playing basketball?  Why are pontoon boat rides more risky than the beach or golfing?  and how is a bike ride or going for a walk more risky than playing tennis?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 14, 2020)

younothat said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing with this just yet but if basketball is a 7 where is soccer or football?
> 
> Coronavirus: Public health experts ranked 36 American activities based on risk
> 
> ...


5 or 6 from what I see there. Is it really higher risk than the beach?


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 14, 2020)

younothat said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing with this just yet but if basketball is a 7 where is soccer or football?
> 
> Coronavirus: Public health experts ranked 36 American activities based on risk
> 
> ...


Beaches a 5... Lmao


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 14, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I am not fearful just a pragmatist. I am looking forward to having soccer back on track. Trust me. Those are pretty good numbers, but you also need to remember, those numbers are without school, without sports, without kids hanging out at the mall, going to the movies, going to yogurt shops,  going to football games and parties, without much interaction if any with friend's families and neighbors.  Hopefully with summer and fall always being a time of low viral spread and no school during the summer, we will do great.  Come late fall, early winter, who knows.


They have already proved that the "low viral spread during summer" is not accurate.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jun 14, 2020)

chiefs said:


> I know your fearful but let me provide facts so your not so uptight:
> 
> SB county- Population is 2.2 million people: ZERO deaths from age 0-30 (222 overall of which 180 over the age of 65);
> SD county-Population is 3.25 million people: 3 deaths from 0-30 (all above the age of 25).;
> ...


Hasn't the concern all along been that the kids are or potentially carriers?  Having said that, they know that it takes 15 minutes of close contact of an infected person (not outside with wind blowing) or surface touch to spread the disease.   So why can't the kids start training?!  Ugh.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 14, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> This is hilarious.  Why are churches a higher risk than schools or playing basketball?  Why are pontoon boat rides more risky than the beach or golfing?  and how is a bike ride or going for a walk more risky than playing tennis?


Churches hug and love each other.  Not allowed, plus they believe in Jesus and that is not allowed.  Lastly, Christian people are not smart enough like the protesters to social distance.  #8, please.....WHO are the "experts" making these lists anyways?  This is classic......lol


----------



## dad4 (Jun 14, 2020)

younothat said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing with this just yet but if basketball is a 7 where is soccer or football?
> 
> Coronavirus: Public health experts ranked 36 American activities based on risk
> 
> ...


overall it is a pretty good chart.

church is high because of the large number of people and recirculated air.  Outdoor prayer meetings in small groups would rank considerably lower.

Also remember this was taken in Michigan.  The pontoon boat ride there is a tourist trap with 50-200 people per boat.  The basketball game is an indoor gym with recirculated air.  So, not the same as your neighbor’s houseboat or some outdoor 3v3.

I’d put adult league soccer at 6, teenager soccer at 5, and ulittle soccer at 4.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 14, 2020)

younothat said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing with this just yet but if basketball is a 7 where is soccer or football?



Ridiculous chart where eating outside is the same as a doctor's waiting room indoors.  As anyone whose been in a pediatrician's waiting room can tell you, they so aren't equivalent.  Presumably they are assuming uniform masks usage, because otherwise getting groceries isn't a 3 (sick people have to eat too and if they chance breaking quarantine it's to get food).   But even then how beaches (outdoors) equal bowling (indoors)....ridiculous. I guess the public health experts really don't want to open schools either (in contrast to Europe).  The only thing this goes to show is yet again the public health expert have no freaking idea!

I hear two boys teams (to be unnamed) were scrimmaging in Camarillo and the cops broke up the match (this despite that there's been a few large protests in the downtown area).


----------



## dad4 (Jun 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Ridiculous chart where eating outside is the same as a doctor's waiting room indoors.  As anyone whose been in a pediatrician's waiting room can tell you, they so aren't equivalent.  Presumably they are assuming uniform masks usage, because otherwise getting groceries isn't a 3 (sick people have to eat too and if they chance breaking quarantine it's to get food).   But even then how beaches (outdoors) equal bowling (indoors)....ridiculous. I guess the public health experts really don't want to open schools either (in contrast to Europe).  The only thing this goes to show is yet again the public health expert have no freaking idea!
> 
> I hear two boys teams (to be unnamed) were scrimmaging in Camarillo and the cops broke up the match (this despite that there's been a few large protests in the downtown area).


Might be partly regional differences.  The survey was done in Chicago and Michigan.

Have you ever been to the beach in Chicago or Detroit on a hot summer day?  The beach in Chicago is tiny, and can get super crowded.  Feels more like a state fair than a beach.

Grocers are a little different, too.  Wider aisles, because land is cheaper.  

I reread your post, and can't tell whether you think doctors office or outdoor dinner is the bigger risk.  It's clear you think it is obvious.  But it isn't.  Quantity of people, duration of exposure, and absence of masks all point to dinner.  Recirculated air is a big factor, and that points to doctors office.  Maybe my doctor's office is quieter than yours.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 14, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> They have already proved that the "low viral spread during summer" is not accurate.


That's not what NPR's quoted experts are saying. They believe there is definitely a lower viral spread now and believe it will get worse when the weather cools.

*The seasonal effect*

It gets worse. On Thursday, Chris Murray, the head of the University of Washington's Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation forecasting team, pointed to growing evidence that the coronavirus will spread more easily as the weather turns cold.

Murray's team analyzed the pattern of the spread of the coronavirus in the U.S. to date. They found that the drop in the reproduction number since early spring can't be entirely explained by obvious contributing factors — such as people's reduced mobility or mask wearing or better testing. And when the team looked for additional variables that could explain the change, it found a strong correlation with warming weather.

This finding doesn't shed light on _why _transmission may be reduced in the warmer months. (For example, could it be that coronavirus droplets don't hang in warmer air for as long? Is it simply that people spend less time mingling with each other indoors?) But Murray says that "as time goes by, the evidence is accumulating that it is a very strong predictor of transmission."

The effect is not strong enough to make the virus completely disappear over the summer. But it does mean, Murray says, that come autumn transmission will likely pick up.

"We start to see a powerful increase that will be driven by seasonality starting in early September and these numbers will intensify through till February," Murray says. "So seasonality will be a very big driver of the second wave."









						Coronavirus 2nd Wave? Nope, The U.S. Is Still Stuck In The 1st One
					

The nation still sees more than 20,000 new cases on average a day, a number that's barely budged for weeks. Forecasters say we're looking at tens of thousands more deaths this summer.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There has to be law and order.


There has to be Peace and Justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> There has to be Peace and Justice.


Like in Seattle right now?
George Floyd’s death was horrible.
This other guy in Atlanta should have not resisted and stole a weapon and tried to use it on the cop, justifiable homicide.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like in Seattle right now?
> George Floyd’s death was horrible.
> This other guy in Atlanta should have not resisted and stole a weapon and tried to use it on the cop, justifiable homicide.



For once I agree with Sheriff Joe. Shocker! 
 The Atlanta man was either drunk or high and could have easily created a car accident where innocent people could have died.  He should have never tried to steal the taser from the police officer.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> For once I agree with Sheriff Joe. Shocker!
> The Atlanta man was either drunk or high and could have easily created a car accident where innocent people could have died.  He should have never tried to steal the taser from the police officer.


What does that have to do with youth soccer and "What's your best guess as to when training will resume?"

Please stop feeding the trolls and stay on topic.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 15, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> What does that have to do with youth soccer and "What's your best guess as to when training will resume?"
> 
> Please stop feeding the trolls and stay on topic.


Ha ha.  I finally fell for the political stuff.    June 22nd is what I am hearing in North OC.  Some might go into July 1.  I think Fullerton Rangers is the only one that officially starts this week.


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jun 15, 2020)

Irvine has change their tune and is now allowing "modified day camps" starting June 22.  I'm sure some clubs will start practicing under that next week.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> For once I agree with Sheriff Joe. Shocker!
> The Atlanta man was either drunk or high and could have easily created a car accident where innocent people could have died.  He should have never tried to steal the taser from the police officer.


How could he have created a car accident if he was running away from his car and the cops?  It’s never justified to shoot someone in the back!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> How could he have created a car accident if he was running away from his car and the cops?  It’s never justified to shoot someone in the back!


They found him passed out in the car.  My point is that he was lucky to not get in a car accident prior to passing out.   Imagine what's going on through any police officer's mind when the suspect is trying to take your weapon. 









						Dramatic body cam video shows Atlanta police shooting | Reuters Video
					

Atlanta police released on Sunday (June 14) dramatic body camera and dash camera video of the police interaction between two officers and 27-year-old Rayshard Brooks who was shot dead by police as he tried to escape arrest. This report produced by Yahaira Jacquez.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> They found him passed out in the car.  My point is that he was lucky to not get in a car accident prior to passing out.   Imagine what's going on through any police officer's mind when the suspect is trying to take your weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they shot the man when they were tussling on the ground...maybe.

He was running away, how is a cop scared of someone running away?  The cops lost their cool because he lost his taser to 1 suspect and was embarrassed.  The cops killed that man because he embarrassed them.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> If they shot the man when they were tussling on the ground...maybe.
> 
> He was running away, how is a cop scared of someone running away?  The cops lost their cool because he lost his taser to 1 suspect and was embarrassed.  The cops killed that man because he embarrassed them.


I read that he got shot after he shot the taser he stole at another officer.  Which would make sense on how he got shot in the back.  The question should be is a gun shot to the back constitute defending an officer who is just getting tasered.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I read that he got shot after he shot the taser he stole at another officer.  Which would make sense on how he got shot in the back.  The question should be is a gun shot to the back constitute defending an officer who is just getting tasered.


A taser is not a deadly weapon per Georgia law and the manufacturer.  I was taught in the Marines to only use deadly force when necessary.  Deadly force is never necessary when a man is running away from you, you have his ID, and he abandoned his car with you.

This is a clear example of disregard for human life because he was black.  Black Lives Matter!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> For once I agree with Sheriff Joe. Shocker!
> The Atlanta man was either drunk or high and could have easily created a car accident where innocent people could have died.  He should have never tried to steal the taser from the police officer.


My pearls of wisdom are having their desired affect.
Congratulations, MAGA hat on the way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> How could he have created a car accident if he was running away from his car and the cops?  It’s never justified to shoot someone in the back!


Look it up and you may change your mind, the tazer is a weapon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

[QUOTE="MacDre, post: 334652, member: 5463"

This is a clear example of disregard for human life because he was black.  Black Lives Matter!
Bullshit
[/QUOTE]
What would the perp have done if he hit the cop with the tazer? Steal his firearm and shoot the cops?


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look it up and you may change your mind, the tazer is a weapon.


I have.  I have lost several cases against the police department’s because the courts and the manufactures don’t consider a taser a “deadly weapon.”  So, if a taser isn’t a deadly weapon when a cop uses one on a suspect and the suspect dies, a taser is also not a deadly weapon when in the hand of a fleeing suspect.

The cops can’t have it both ways!


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 15, 2020)

Multiple Cowboys, Texans players have tested positive for COVID-19
					

Several Houston Texans and Dallas Cowboys players have recently tested positive for the novel coronavirus.




					www.google.com
				




Do you think this will hurt our chances of starting our fall season


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> [QUOTE="MacDre, post: 334652, member: 5463"
> 
> This is a clear example of disregard for human life because he was black.  Black Lives Matter!
> Bullshit


What would the perp have done if he hit the cop with the tazer? Steal his firearm and shoot the cops?
[/QUOTE]
Pure speculation.  He was running away.  If you’re that “bitchmade” you shouldn’t be a cop.  He didn’t have to shoot those pussies-he had already mopped their asses and took one of their tasers.  That man was scared and running for his life.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Discretion is applied for white suspects, not so much for black suspects. Unequal justice is the problem.  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271990915985440768


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

So soccer wise, I know some schools in Valley have plans for football practices to begin in July, more fields should be available.  Probably lots of Covid waivers to be signed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> There has to be Peace and Justice.


If you want justice, conduct yourself peacefully.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> If they shot the man when they were tussling on the ground...maybe.
> 
> He was running away, how is a cop scared of someone running away?  The cops lost their cool because he lost his taser to 1 suspect and was embarrassed.  The cops killed that man because he embarrassed them.


No, not "maybe", because Alton Sterling was wrestling with a cop, on the ground, and grabbed at his gun.  THIS after resisting arrest.  BLM still considers HIM a victim.  So no... that's not the criteria.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Discretion is applied for white suspects, not so much for black suspects. Unequal justice is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271990915985440768


Are you going to pretend there haven't been black criminals that were treated the same way?  You have to be kidding.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I read that he got shot after he shot the taser he stole at another officer.  Which would make sense on how he got shot in the back.  The question should be is a gun shot to the back constitute defending an officer who is just getting tasered.


It is if you can no longer secure your 9MM if flopping on the ground like a fish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What would the perp have done if he hit the cop with the tazer? Steal his firearm and shoot the cops?


Pure speculation.  He didn’t have to shoot those pussies-he had already mopped their asses and took one of their tasers. 
[/QUOTE]
Yeah, he sure showed those pussies.
Maybe the cops were scared?
Maybe he was concerned for the community?
The perp was clearly a violent thug.
I just don’t think it is as clear cut as you people are saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Discretion is applied for white suspects, not so much for black suspects. Unequal justice is the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271990915985440768


What are you trying to say? They shouldn’t have shot him?


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Far more video evidence of cops pulling the trigger on black folks.  If the kid in the previous video was black he would be dead.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you trying to say? They shouldn’t have shot him?


Yes. Cop supposed to know effective range of taser, stay out the way.  Dude was fleeing, let him run,  he was gonna bail home.  Yes after resisting he broke law, but its not a death sentence.  They could have parked  his car and let him walk  home. That is discretion.  Happens everyday, just not equally applied.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

This is a soccer forum.  What do you think, we can line up all the conservative minded young soccer players, who don't care for kneeling and BLM, vs those who would kneel and think BLM.  Wonder what teams we would come up with?


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

He was selling CD's, why not go up and say hey man, store owner wants you to move, can you pack up and go.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Again its unnecessary confrontation and escalation.  He was selling CD's not effin meth, so yes Alton Sterling is celebrated and mourned.  Yes the cops abused their power.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, not "maybe", because Alton Sterling was wrestling with a cop, on the ground, and grabbed at his gun.  THIS after resisting arrest.  BLM still considers HIM a victim.  So no... that's not the criteria.


The criteria is what’s reasonable under the circumstances.  I’ve never been a cop.  I was in the Corps and most would consider me “salty” as fuck.  Have you ever had a kid or woman hop out with an AK and start getting off? What would you do?  Have you ever had a rooftop sniper take out half of your fire squad while on patrol?  What would you do? I understand being under pressure.  I’ve also never questioned using a 50 cal. on a kid if my entire fire squad made it home to their families.

These cops are weak ass cowards!


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pure speculation.  He didn’t have to shoot those pussies-he had already mopped their asses and took one of their tasers.


Yeah, he sure showed those pussies.
Maybe the cops were scared?
Maybe he was concerned for the community?
The perp was clearly a violent thug.
I just don’t think it is as clear cut as you people are saying.
[/QUOTE]
Clear thug violently running away.  Only white men can be this damn dumb and manage to pay their bills.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Ridiculous chart where eating outside is the same as a doctor's waiting room indoors.  As anyone whose been in a pediatrician's waiting room can tell you, they so aren't equivalent.  Presumably they are assuming uniform masks usage, because otherwise getting groceries isn't a 3 (sick people have to eat too and if they chance breaking quarantine it's to get food).   But even then how beaches (outdoors) equal bowling (indoors)....ridiculous. I guess the public health experts really don't want to open schools either (in contrast to Europe).  The only thing this goes to show is yet again the public health expert have no freaking idea!
> 
> I hear two boys teams (to be unnamed) were scrimmaging in Camarillo and the cops broke up the match (this despite that there's been a few large protests in the downtown area).


Most Pediatrician's offices in our area have a well baby room and sick rooms that are separate.  Some people have no freaking idea about Pediatric offices because either they have never been in one or it has been years since they have been there. Times have changed.


----------



## gkmom (Jun 15, 2020)

As the original poster of this thread, I want to know what all of this political stuff (a lot of it clearly racist, which makes me sick) has to do with when we will resume training or soccer in general?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 15, 2020)

gkmom said:


> As the original poster of this thread, I want to know what all of this political stuff (a lot of it clearly racist, which makes me sick) has to do with when we will resume training or soccer in general?


My kids start tomorrow. Skills practice only and lots of guidelines to follow, but they are excited to get out there!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Far more video evidence of cops pulling the trigger on black folks.  If the kid in the previous video was black he would be dead.


No there isn't.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> He was selling CD's, why not go up and say hey man, store owner wants you to move, can you pack up and go.


The fat fuck had been arrested for the same thing multiple times.  He didn't give a fuck about laws.  Well, guess what, your dumb ass is going back to jail.  He chose to push the cops hands away, multiple times, and paid the price for it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Again its unnecessary confrontation and escalation.  He was selling CD's not effin meth, so yes Alton Sterling is celebrated and mourned.  Yes the cops abused their power.


Alton Sterling was a lifelong, piece of shit criminal.  He was breaking the law and decided to fight the cop and grab at his gun rather than go to jail like a man.  He died because he CHOSE the outcome.  He's not a hero... he's a stupid piece of shit, with half a dozen illegal drugs in his system at the time, that should have never been out of prison.

His being a criminal was unnecessary.  His resisting arrest was unnecessary.  His escalation by fighting them, despite knowing he was breaking the law for a 50th time, was unnecessary.  Society is better without him in it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Yes. Cop supposed to know effective range of taser, stay out the way.  Dude was fleeing, let him run,  he was gonna bail home.  Yes after resisting he broke law, but its not a death sentence.  They could have parked  his car and let him walk  home. That is discretion.  Happens everyday, just not equally applied.


No, you don't get the luxury of just going home when you act like a thug.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 15, 2020)

Over the course of a few weeks
Under a lot of thinking and understanding 
This has become apparent
Lingering thoughts develop 
And i assume everyone 
Will understand that
I only mean what I 
Say to you kinda and fairness
A lot of people agree but
No one will tell that the truth will
Always come out like a 
Zombie you can’t stop
In the end you are what you are.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you don't get the luxury of just going home when you act like a thug.


Now, that’s not the law you fucking thug!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Now, that’s not the law you fucking thug!


Oh, so the law matters if we're talking about cops, Dre... but not criminals.  I got it.   It's okay for black criminals to just trample the law their entire lives.

That's fine... it's pretty much what you and BLM have been saying the entire time.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The fat fuck had been arrested for the same thing multiple times.  He didn't give a fuck about laws.  Well, guess what, your dumb ass is going back to jail.  He chose to push the cops hands away, multiple times, and paid the price for it.


Come on outlaw, it’s a fact that everyone breaks laws.  Maybe not the same laws.  When was the last time you exceeded the speed limit?  Have you j-walked lately?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Come on outlaw, it’s a fact that everyone breaks laws.  Maybe not the same laws.  When was the last time you exceeded the speed limit?  Have you j-walked lately?


Well, I'm just relieved YOU care about the lives of George Floyd and our drunken frosty hunter.  Lord knows neither of them gave a rat's ass about anybody on the road when they were both driving impaired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Yeah, he sure showed those pussies.
> Maybe the cops were scared?
> Maybe he was concerned for the community?
> The perp was clearly a violent thug.
> I just don’t think it is as clear cut as you people are saying.


Clear thug violently running away.  Only white men can be this damn dumb and manage to pay their bills.
[/QUOTE]
What did I get wrong?
Thug, yes.
Violent, yes.
Running away, yes.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, so the law matters if we're talking about cops, Dre... but not criminals.  I got it.   It's okay for black criminals to just trample the law their entire lives.
> 
> That's fine... it's pretty much what you and BLM have been saying the entire time.


Since, I was one of the few that agreed to represent BLM before it became cool thanks for noticing the association.

I want community policing @outlaw.  When I was at Hastings, I was strongly recruited by the Alameda County DA’s office.  I refused to work for a law enforcement agency.
After my initial refusal, I had a lunch meeting with Hastings alumni Mark Jackson and Kamala Harris and their supervisor at the time Russ Giuntini.  At our meeting, they explained to me how they need black prosecutors like me because blacks were the most likely to be victims of crime.  I still refused but thanked Mark and Kamala for holding it down for the hood.  I worked extensively with them in the Alameda County first time offender diversion program though.






						United by Fishing and the Law -- Russ Giuntini Passed the Torch to Nicole Pifari | Rains Lucia Stern St. Phalle & Silver
					

From: POA Journal (Nov 2018) By: Paul Chignell Former POA President and Current Legal Defense Administrator One of the joys amind the constant angst of assigning cases and working with POA attorneys on discipline is the opportunity to meet some outstanding advocates and truly wonderful people...




					www.rlslawyers.com


----------



## jimlewis (Jun 15, 2020)

1. Dont break the law.
2. If you do, don't fight the police.

Any questions, go back to #1.

pretty simple.   This goes for EVERYONE


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clear thug violently running away.  Only white men can be this damn dumb and manage to pay their bills.


What did I get wrong?
Thug, yes.
Violent, yes.
Running away, yes.
[/QUOTE]
Please elaborate on how “maybe” the cops were scared of a man running away from them?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Since, I was one of the few that agreed to represent BLM before it became cool thanks for noticing the association.
> 
> I want community policing @outlaw.  When I was at Hastings, I was strongly recruited by the Alameda County DA’s office.  I refused to work for a law enforcement agency.
> After my initial refusal, I had a lunch meeting with Hastings alumni Mark Jackson and Kamala Harris and their supervisor at the time Russ Giuntini.  At our meeting, they explained to me how they need black prosecutors like me because blacks were the most likely to be victims of crime.  I still refused but thanked Mark and Kamala for holding it down for the hood.  I worked extensively with them in the Alameda County first time offender diversion program though.
> ...


If you want community policing, you want segregation.  Kamala Harris?  Heels up Harris, who fucked her married boss to advance her career?  Kamala is hated by the black community.  Here's what Jesse Jackson said about blacks being victims of crime.  Maybe Kamala should have crawled on him, too.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 15, 2020)

jimlewis said:


> 1. Dont break the law.
> 2. If you do, don't fight the police.
> 
> Any questions, go back to #1.
> ...


Except for those asleep in their bed getting a good nights sleep so they can perform well the next day as an EMT because people need you.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The fat fuck had been arrested for the same thing multiple times.  He didn't give a fuck about laws.  Well, guess what, your dumb ass is going back to jail.  He chose to push the cops hands away, multiple times, and paid the price for it.


So what do you say about the black teenagers that were HANDCUFFED for jaywalking in OK?  Outlaw, please just go troll away on some other site or better yet, you and Sheriff Joe, just text each off and jack off to each other.  We get it - you love Trump- the rapist (several lawsuits still pending- oh and didn't realize he was such a good friend of Jeffrey Epstein), liar, racist, and the worst president ever in the history of the United States.  

Ok byeeeeee!  We would just like to talk about soccer now.  @Dominic - How are these threads getting so off topic??


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What did I get wrong?
> Thug, yes.
> Violent, yes.
> Running away, yes.


Please elaborate on how “maybe” the cops were scared of a man running away from them?
[/QUOTE]
He just beat both of them up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Calisoccer11 said:


> So what do you say about the black teenagers that were HANDCUFFED for jaywalking in OK?  Outlaw, please just go troll away on some other site or better yet, you and Sheriff Joe, just text each off and jack off to each other.  We get it - you love Trump- the rapist (several lawsuits still pending- oh and didn't realize he was such a good friend of Jeffrey Epstein), liar, racist, and the worst president ever in the history of the United States.
> 
> Ok byeeeeee!  We would just like to talk about soccer now.  @Dominic - How are these threads getting so off topic??


You ok?
Who is talking about our President?
You must have voted for the wife of St BJ Clinton.
You loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Black on black crime, but don’t take my word for it,








						Heartbreaking: Devastated Young Black Mom Tries to Shop in Looted Grocery Store for Food for her Kids
					

This is the true effect of the riots...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Whose side is this numb bitch on?
Yeah ,you guessed it.








						Watch and Cringe: Leftist London Leader Supporting Removal of Churchill Statue Doesn't Know Who He Is
					

The fervor over tearing down statues is about blind degeneracy and ripping things apart just to rip things apart.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

Calisoccer11 said:


> So what do you say about the black teenagers that were HANDCUFFED for jaywalking in OK?  Outlaw, please just go troll away on some other site or better yet, you and Sheriff Joe, just text each off and jack off to each other.  We get it - you love Trump- the rapist (several lawsuits still pending- oh and didn't realize he was such a good friend of Jeffrey Epstein), liar, racist, and the worst president ever in the history of the United States.
> 
> Ok byeeeeee!  We would just like to talk about soccer now.  @Dominic - How are these threads getting so off topic??


We need games.  Not much dom can do.


----------



## JPS (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clear thug violently running away.  Only white men can be this damn dumb and manage to pay their bills.


What did I get wrong?
Thug, yes.
Violent, yes.
Running away, yes.
[/QUOTE]
You got to admit. It was embarrassing the way those two cops were dropped like a fly by this drunk guy. Don't they have to pass some kind of a physical strength test? No wonder they rely on their guns so much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Listen to this Uncle Tom,








						Watch: Black Woman in Seattle Anarchist Zone Explains Why People Shouldn't Vote for Biden and the Dems, It's Pure Gold
					

She drops a ton of truth on leftists in the Seattle anarchist zone...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Lots of uncle toms in the news.








						Leo Terrell, Larry Elder on political fallout from George Floyd's death, officer-involved shooting in Atlanta	 | Fox News Video
					

Civil rights attorney Leo Terrell and Salem Radio host Larry Elder join Sean Hannity on 'Hannity.'




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Can’t believe it,








						A video catches a brave woman telling leftists the truth about the Democrats
					

There's a lot of ugly stuff coming out of CHAZ.  We've seen people who condemn walls as evil build walls; people who claim that mandatory ID is racist demand ID; people who dismiss farmers as morons




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jun 16, 2020)

gkmom said:


> As the original poster of this thread, I want to know what all of this political stuff (a lot of it clearly racist, which makes me sick) has to do with when we will resume training or soccer in general?


I think it depends on where you live (county) and your club's access to fields.  In North San Diego County Surf started "camps" last week and formerly known as LAGSD is starting this week.  Surf has more room with the polo fields whereas LAGSD uses city fields. The state hurdle for some counties seems to have become resolved (LA is the exception), and Cal South seems to have signed off (as long as the clubs follow the protocols).  I don't know what will happen with clubs that rely on school fields as school access still seems very limited (my kid left her gear at school before the lockdown & has been told she can get it when school returns in fall).


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 16, 2020)

This threads turning in CNN


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 16, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> This threads turning in CNN


Hahahahaa.  You took the words right our of my mouth.  I watch Mr Lemon and Mr Tucker to get a pulse on things.  This will only get worse before Nov 8th, I mean Nov 3rd.  Then we have to deal with the winning side and all their hi fives and all those crying, "no!!!!!!!"  "why why why"  It doesnt matter who wins, it will get nasty and nasty like dangerous.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 16, 2020)

JPS said:


> What did I get wrong?
> Thug, yes.
> Violent, yes.
> Running away, yes.


You got to admit. It was embarrassing the way those two cops were dropped like a fly by this drunk guy. Don't they have to pass some kind of a physical strength test? No wonder they rely on their guns so much.
[/QUOTE]
In Australia cops will frequently offer to drive the intoxicated person home.  Different mind set.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 16, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> In Australia cops will frequently offer to drive the intoxicated person home. Different mind set.


That is not on the cops. That is the policy set forth by local governments.


----------



## JPS (Jun 16, 2020)

Let's get back to this thread. Stop posting worthless political rhetoric and talking points here


----------



## watfly (Jun 16, 2020)

JPS said:


> Let's get back to this thread. Stop posting worthless political rhetoric and talking points here


So SD has started and OC sounds like its practicing now or soon based on the day camp allowance. LA?

What's everyone's best estimate on when will competitive game play will resume?  But for the day camp allowance, youth sports are still technically not allowed.

Given the restrictions I've seen so far for schools, I'd wouldn't be surprised for game play not to be approved until January 1.  However, I'm going to be optimistic and say September 1.  (I don't see Surf Cup and others happening in August).   I will not be surprised if some political desk jockey tries to implement some weird rules like no throw-ins and game play stops when a ball hits the hand of any player, deliberate or not, and the game ball is replaced with a recently sterilized ball.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 16, 2020)

Even though I believe we should be practicing and playing, I don't think August tournaments are realistic right now. Surf Cup without out of state teams will be just a local expensive tournament, as if it will happen.


----------



## watfly (Jun 16, 2020)

Hmm, baseball games, without fans, have started in San Diego.









						San Diego League gets players back on field after three-month layoff
					

Collegiate summer baseball league opens with social distancing and other safety protocols in place




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## jpeter (Jun 16, 2020)

I put up a poll to see where we are at so far so vote if you haven't yet





						Return to Play & Practice
					

Return to Play & Practice  This thread & poll are only to discuss Return to Play & practice dates, if you want to share your frustration, joy, or related info please do so but lets keep politics, covid19,etc to a minimum and use other threads to discuss those topics.  Please let people express...




					www.socalsoccer.com
				




For the olders a high majority of my sons friends don't have return to practice dates yet with the biggest stumbling block being facilities not open or renting yet, July being the best estimates.

For youngers maybe with the camps starting up they could do the later August tournaments but will county health officers ok that, big ??

Olders I just not see how they will have enough time to get into proper playing shape or form in time for early August stuff like Surf but some might try it anyway.   My player has no reason to risk it and nothing to gain from that so  he not even considering that as a option and will be traveling somewhat before school starts again.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 16, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Olders I just not see how they will have enough time to get into proper playing shape or form in time for early August stuff like Surf but some might try it anyway.   My player has no reason to risk it and nothing to gain from that so  he not even considering that as a option and will be traveling somewhat before school starts again.


Last Saturday I watched FC Barcelona in its first match back since March.  A couple of changes were implemented to lower the risk of injuries:
-Five subs per game instead of three (I think this is across all pro leagues now)
-Cooling breaks at the 32:00 mark of each half, even though Barcelona's match started at 10pm local time

I expect and hope youth leagues will implement similar measures when we return to actual games.

Some other interesting/silly observations:
-The stadium was empty, but they superimposed a computer generated image that made it look like a Wii game.
-They also added fake crowd noise.  It did make the  game more enjoyable than just showing an actual empty, quiet stadium.
-If you're on the pitch, everything goes.  But if you're on on the bench, you have to social distance.  LOL.
-Not much in-your-face complaining to the referees.  Not sure if players are just happy to be back or they were ordered to social distance from the refs.

I expect we will have a lot of silliness when youth soccer returns, and there will be false starts.  But man oh man, life is definitely better with soccer.  For two hours Covid and other social issues did not cross my mind.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 16, 2020)

My best guess is next Tuesday.  With all that we ALL have gone through the last three months, I look forward to getting back to some soccer and seeing all of you at the Great Park, Oceanside, Arizona and Vegas baby soon


----------



## JumboJack (Jun 17, 2020)

My oldest daughter's softball team played two friendlies this past Sunday in Menifee. My youngest daughters soccer team started small practices with her club this week.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My oldest daughter's softball team played two friendlies this past Sunday in Menifee. My youngest daughters soccer team started small practices with her club this week.


I will confess my jealousy jumbo jack. Already getting in on all the action.  Youth sports is the bomb btw.   I wanted one of my kids to play baseball or softball too and I couldn't get my dd to even try and my son had asshole coach Dave for Mustang Pony Ball.  This guy thought he was all that.  Ruined any chance to get my son to try again after that horrible first season.  I'm dead serious.  We a had a 2nd baseman named Trevor who let a ball go through his legs in the 6th inning of a tie game and in the quarter finals of big time playoffs.  Coach Dave yelled "Trevor, I told you to keep your glove down and now we lost.  "Thanks a lot Trevor."  Trevor cried and my son said he would never go back.  I had a great talk with that punk of a coach at the banquet.  He got kicked out the following season for being verbally abusive towards his own kids and other kids on the team.  Anyway, enjoy the moment and go sports


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 17, 2020)

Hearing OC is back by latest next week and a lot of OC clubs back possibly tomorrow. As for LA, not looking good and they may not start back until July sometime. Guess no LA teams at surf cup?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 17, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Hearing OC is back by latest next week and a lot of OC clubs back possibly tomorrow. As for LA, not looking good and they may not start back until July sometime. Guess no LA teams at surf cup?


Can’t be sure until the last minute.  Older teams that can’t train might skip Surf because of the injury risk.

If teams are afraid to travel, maybe Surf isn’t the big one this year.  What events come later that might replace it?  (Nov-Feb time frame)


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about no.


The rest of the world sees things differently and it's really nice to see soccer again.









						Premier League approves 'Black Lives Matter' uniforms and supports players kneeling as form of protest
					

The league will resume play on Wednesday without spectators




					www.cbssports.com
				










Modified soccer camps retuning next week to orange county at some facilities and a couple places in LA also but the college's we normally train at still no estimate on those opening up, July 1st was in the conversation as the earliest but need Heath dept ok for that which is in progress.

When night time and regular training resumes we will have a better idea when playing full games might be feasible.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 17, 2020)

Just put Sheriff Joe and Outlaw on ignore. They are trolls. 

Catholic high schools will apparently be going on campus starting in August. Some schools starting football practices in July. Assuming fields open, club soccer should start up soon.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 17, 2020)

Pretty much everyone will be practicing by July 1st.  August Tournaments will happen.  The biggest concern for all of us is if this expected 2nd  covid wave will hit hard and shut down the state again in late Sept/October.   If this happens, you can kiss all soccer good bye until next Spring.   Recent death trends in OC are not good but still less than .01% of population


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Pretty much everyone will be practicing by July 1st.  August Tournaments will happen.  The biggest concern for all of us is if this expected 2nd  covid wave will hit hard and shut down the state again in late Sept/October.   If this happens, you can kiss all soccer good bye until next Spring.   Recent death trends in OC are not good but still less than .01% of population


This is wear I will bee.


----------



## Stephen A smith (Jun 17, 2020)

The city of San Clemente gave out a permit for a softball tournament on July 18.
Some good news..


----------



## Goforgoal (Jun 17, 2020)

My kids started "camps" this week in San Diego. It's a lot of separated individuals dual skills stuff for now, but at least it's something. The hope is they move on the phase 2 in a few weeks and can start closer inter-group play.


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 17, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Catholic high schools will apparently be going on campus starting in August. Some schools starting football practices in July. Assuming fields open, club soccer should start up soon.


My son's high school in San Diego starts conditioning camp for football on Monday. They started on-site summer school this Monday. His previous soccer team (yeah, he decided on a career change) started training last Thursday. My daughter's team had their first training tonight.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 18, 2020)

justneededaname said:


> My son's high school in San Diego starts conditioning camp for football on Monday. They started on-site summer school this Monday. His previous soccer team (yeah, he decided on a career change) started training last Thursday. My daughter's team had their first training tonight.


Yep,  this high school thing will do that to boys.  Both of mine reached high school and they walked away from soccer without even looking back.  LOL


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 18, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Yep,  this high school thing will do that to boys.  Both of mine reached high school and they walked away from soccer without even looking back.  LOL


He has played flag football since he was in third grade. His middle school had a flag football team that played in a private school league. At the first game in 7th grade when I saw him on the sidelines with all his school friends, all the parents in the stands, and all the 7th grade girls watching, I knew I was probably watching the beginning of the end of his soccer career.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 18, 2020)

justneededaname said:


> He has played flag football since he was in third grade. His middle school had a flag football team that played in a private school league. At the first game in 7th grade when I saw him on the sidelines with all his school friends, all the parents in the stands, and all the 7th grade girls watching, I knew I was probably watching the beginning of the end of his soccer career.


For my son it was the opposite, he played in the NFL junior league up until HS and was highly recruited and everyone thought for sure he would continue.

He attend some high school postseason tournaments & all star games as a guest spectator behind the scenes and talked with several plays & coaches.  Couple weeks later turns downs offers and tells them he's not playing football anymore and I was like what?

  Dad....it's not worth the abuse you have to put your body through , I don't want to bulkup anymore, too many risks, head bangers, bloody fingers, sore body parts without time to recover so I'm going to concentrate on sports where there is less contact and I don't have to bulk up and feel sore all the time.

  Turned out well for him and he even thought about playing his senior year but he's set and just doesn't want to risk injury and his future soccer play in college.  He goes to all HS games and cheers them on, several of his good friends still play and he gets in some pickup games ever now and again.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 18, 2020)

We'll see in the coming days if this gets adjusted butCalifornia just torched the upcoming season.  Unless things change no way fall football happens either.  So as far as I can gather outdoor recreational activities are exempt from mask requirements but only if you can maintain social distancing of 6 feet.  Given masks are not only impractical with soccer but may cause potential issues, I don't see how we ever move out of the day camp phase for soccer.  ? now is how much pushback there is and if there's going to be any adjustment, but we may be stuck in the socially distanced phases for some time.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 18, 2020)

All right now do we have be concerned with the statewide order to wear masks in high-risk settings?








						Coronavirus California: Gov. Newsom issues statewide order to wear masks in high-risk settings
					

State health officials issued a statewide order that requires Californians to wear a face covering in high-risk settings amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					abc7.com


----------



## watfly (Jun 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> All right now do we have be concerned with the statewide order to wear masks in high-risk settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OC needs to stop pissing off the Nanny.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 18, 2020)

Goforgoal said:


> My kids started "camps" this week in San Diego. It's a lot of separated individuals dual skills stuff for now, but at least it's something. The hope is they move on the phase 2 in a few weeks and can start closer inter-group play.


Same here, "practice" was postponed this week. "Camps" hosted by the club to start next week on 6/22.


----------



## Calikid (Jun 18, 2020)

watfly said:


> OC needs to stop pissing off the Nanny.


Many coastal OC residents are conservatives who value their ability to do what they want to do. Not what the government tells them they have to do.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 18, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> This is not a well thought out plan.
> 
> How do these parents prevent getting covid from their child that gets infected during soccer activities then comes home?
> 
> ...





younothat said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing with this just yet but if basketball is a 7 where is soccer or football?
> 
> Coronavirus: Public health experts ranked 36 American activities based on risk
> 
> ...


I didn't see protesting, rioting or looting on there can we get a ruling please


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 18, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> There has to be Peace and Justice.


you can't have peace and justice with out law and order


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 18, 2020)

MacDre said:


> A taser is not a deadly weapon per Georgia law and the manufacturer.  I was taught in the Marines to only use deadly force when necessary.  Deadly force is never necessary when a man is running away from you, you have his ID, and he abandoned his car with you.
> 
> This is a clear example of disregard for human life because he was black.  Black Lives Matter!


 the DA just 2 weeks ago a taser is a deadly weapon.  according to a lot of lawyers the DA over charged the cop don't be surprised if he doesn't get convicted.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 18, 2020)

watfly said:


> OC needs to stop pissing off the Nanny.


OC got rid of the mask rule when someone sent death threats to a mom with kids.  The Nanny had every right to be pissed off.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 18, 2020)

JPS said:


> What did I get wrong?
> Thug, yes.
> Violent, yes.
> Running away, yes.


You got to admit. It was embarrassing the way those two cops were dropped like a fly by this drunk guy. Don't they have to pass some kind of a physical strength test? No wonder they rely on their guns so much.
[/QUOTE]
anyone that thinks putting cuffs on someone that doesn't want to go to jail clearly has never tried to get their 3 year old into their car seat that doesn't want to be there


----------



## dad4 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> I didn't see protesting, rioting or looting on there can we get a ruling please


Depends on your form of protest.  Ten of you at a street corner would be a 5.  3,000 of you smashing windows downtown would be an 8.


----------



## watfly (Jun 18, 2020)

dad4 said:


> OC got rid of the mask rule when someone sent death threats to a mom with kids.  The Nanny had every right to be pissed off.


Yeah, I don't agree with what they did to that women.  Including protesting at her home, for me that crosses a line.  Unfortunately, this is all part of the cancel culture, which I'm opposed to regardless of party affiliation.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

Calikid said:


> Many coastal OC residents are conservatives who value their ability to do what they want to do. Not what the government tells them they have to do.


When they drive on the right side of the street, is that obeying the law or making a political statement?


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> All right now do we have be concerned with the statewide order to wear masks in high-risk settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does someone have the link to the German "research paper" he based the decision on?


----------



## gkmom (Jun 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> All right now do we have be concerned with the statewide order to wear masks in high-risk settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


San Diego already has a mask ordinance. Will this change anything that San Diego is currently doing?


----------



## MacDre (Jun 18, 2020)

jpeter said:


> For my son it was the opposite, he played in the NFL junior league up until HS and was highly recruited and everyone thought for sure he would continue.
> 
> He attend some high school postseason tournaments & all star games as a guest spectator behind the scenes and talked with several plays & coaches.  Couple weeks later turns downs offers and tells them he's not playing football anymore and I was like what?
> 
> ...


Smart kid!


----------



## MacDre (Jun 18, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> you can't have peace and justice with out law and order


That’s his point...there has never been “law and order” for black folks here in the US.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 18, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> the DA just 2 weeks ago a taser is a deadly weapon.  according to a lot of lawyers the DA over charged the cop don't be surprised if he doesn't get convicted.


Half of all lawyers disagree with the other half. As far as I’m concerned, the fact that the officer was charged is a victory.  In Georgia, there’s a clear precedent finding that tasers aren’t deadly.  If Georgia has now decided that tasers are deadly, I think they owe several children that I represent money for the wrongful death of their parents with a deadly weapon.
I think the biggest concern is picking a jury that will convict a cop in Georgia.  I’m hopeful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> the DA just 2 weeks ago a taser is a deadly weapon.  according to a lot of lawyers the DA over charged the cop don't be surprised if he doesn't get convicted.


It won’t surprise anyone, but it will sure makes the libs happy.
Free shit!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

MacDre said:


> That’s his point...there has never been “law and order” for black folks here in the US.


You wear your victimhood well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

This is how fucking stupid libs are.








						Minnesota city mulls removing 'chief' from job titles, saying term is offensive to Native Americans
					

No more 'chief' of police or fire 'chief'?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## MacDre (Jun 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wear your victimhood well.


Thanks!  I work hard at it.  I really appreciate you getting off of your sister to notice me Sheriff.


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jun 18, 2020)

Man, you guys know how ti hijack a thread.  Back on topic, Great Park is “open” with restrictions next week.  Teams that train there should be starting up. Pats, Strikers, West Coast, Blues, Liverpool...


----------



## watfly (Jun 18, 2020)

gkmom said:


> San Diego already has a mask ordinance. Will this change anything that San Diego is currently doing?


No, not in the short term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Thanks!  I work hard at it.  I really appreciate you getting off of your sister to notice me Sheriff.


That momma joke hurt didn’t it.
Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> Man, you guys know how ti hijack a thread.  Back on topic, Great Park is “open” with restrictions next week.  Teams that train there should be starting up. Pats, Strikers, West Coast, Blues, Liverpool...


Sorry


----------



## timbuck (Jun 18, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> Man, you guys know how ti hijack a thread.  Back on topic, Great Park is “open” with restrictions next week.  Teams that train there should be starting up. Pats, Strikers, West Coast, Blues, Liverpool...


How long until a club tells someone that another club has players with COVID so they have to suspend their practices for a few weeks?


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 18, 2020)

watfly said:


> No, not in the short term.


It shouldn't because supposedly teams are distance practicing.  You don't need to wear a mask outside if you can socially distance 6ft.  But it means moving beyond the distancing phases is pretty much impossible which puts the season in doubt unless this gets modified and no way you can do an August tournament in 100 degree heat.  For other sports like football and waterpolo, getting game ready for the fall is pretty much going to be an impossibility.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 18, 2020)

watfly said:


> OC needs to stop pissing off the Nanny.


"While outdoors in public spaces when maintaining a physical distance of six feet from persons who are not members of the same household or residence is not feasible."


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273648521321775109
So far so good with Bundesliga teams, minimal infections

My other son that plays football got notice practice starts June 29th, so fields will start to open up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273648521321775109
> So far so good with Bundesliga teams, minimal infections
> 
> My other son that plays football got notice practice starts June 29th, so fields will start to open up.


I have reinstalled my chair and umbrella in the trunk.


----------



## Stephen A smith (Jun 19, 2020)

city of Irvine is holding a softball tournament July 11th.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How long until a club tells someone that another club has players with COVID so they have to suspend their practices for a few weeks?


Most kids who get covid are asymtomatic. So we probably won't know if someone is infected until parents or coach have symptoms and their families are tested. By then, who knows how many will have it. The entire team will have to be tested. Just a reminder to everyone, even though 75% of those who die from covid are over 65, 25% are under 65.  The largest group testing positive at this time is between 40-49 and 50-59.  Even though that age group does pretty well from mild to serious, if you are hospitalized the bills will be huge! We are talking thousands of dollars, figure 80% coverage from insurance the cost to the family could be really high. Also, figure in lost wages if you do test positive.  We have to all be careful so we can continue to stay open.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 19, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Most kids who get covid are asymtomatic. So we probably won't know if someone is infected until parents or coach have symptoms and their families are tested. By then, who knows how many will have it. The entire team will have to be tested. Just a reminder to everyone, even though 75% of those who die from covid are over 65, 25% are under 65.  The largest group testing positive at this time is between 40-49 and 50-59.  Even though that age group does pretty well from mild to serious, if you are hospitalized the bills will be huge! We are talking thousands of dollars, figure 80% coverage from insurance the cost to the family could be really high. Also, figure in lost wages if you do test positive.  We have to all be careful so we can continue to stay open.


Or $1,100,000 Corona Virus bill.  For the record, I'm super stoked the guy lived and it's worth every penny!









						Man gets $1.1 million bill after 62 days in hospital with coronavirus
					

The bill, which is almost completely covered by insurance, included items like $408,912 for 42 days in an isolation chamber.




					www.today.com


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 19, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> It shouldn't because supposedly teams are distance practicing.  You don't need to wear a mask outside if you can socially distance 6ft.  But it means moving beyond the distancing phases is pretty much impossible which puts the season in doubt unless this gets modified and no way you can do an August tournament in 100 degree heat.  For other sports like football and waterpolo, getting game ready for the fall is pretty much going to be an impossibility.


I read the new guidance and unless somethings change or additional clarification is provided could delay or cause problems for contact or close contact sports.

Reguired:
While outdoors in public spaces when maintaining a physical distance of six feet from persons who are not members of the same household or residence is not feasible."

Exempt:
"Persons who are engaged in outdoor work or recreation such as swimming, walking, hiking, bicycling, or running, when alone or with household members, and when they are able to maintain a distance of at least six feet from others."

Football, basketball,  and soccer don't seem to fit the above exempt definition.   Who's selling those sports masks again?


----------



## Dargle (Jun 19, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I read the new guidance and unless somethings change or additional clarification is provided could delay or cause problems for contact or close contact sports.
> 
> Reguired:
> While outdoors in public spaces when maintaining a physical distance of six feet from persons who are not members of the same household or residence is not feasible."
> ...


I guess the Goalkeeper Wars that some clubs tack onto tournaments as an extra competition could become the main event.  You can maintain the required distance and everyone playing wears gloves!


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Or $1,100,000 Corona Virus bill.  For the record, I'm super stoked the guy lived and it's worth every penny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a neighborhood who's referred to as the  $40$ million dollar man, he had one hospital stay that was over $6$ million, his room was 5k a day for the ccu he was in.

Just his daily prescriptions total what most people take home in a week.  He's happy to still be around but medical care when your get really sick or have chronic conditions can end up devastating people financially some of the time, 10% or deductibles can really get you when the numbers are in the millions.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 19, 2020)

Dargle said:


> I guess the Goalkeeper Wars that some clubs tack onto tournaments as an extra competition could become the main event.  You can maintain the required distance and everyone playing wears gloves!


Yeah we could do freekick wars, penality kick shootouts, field goals comps maybe time to "reimagine"  the games as they say


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 19, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I have a neighborhood who's referred to as the  $40$ million dollar man, he had one hospital stay that was over $6$ million, his room was 5k a day for the ccu he was in.
> 
> Just his daily prescriptions total what most people take home in a week.  He's happy to still be around but medical care when your get really sick or have chronic conditions can end up devastating people financially some of the time, 10% or deductibles can really get you when the numbers are in the millions.


you understand a Tylenol at the hospitals over $300....

health care systems been broken for years


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> you understand a Tylenol at the hospitals over $300....
> 
> health care systems been broken for years


How else would you pay for 20 million illegals healthcare?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a deal for the kids who love soccer and really miss playing in a game.  Training starts next week.  Lets let the kids play in Surf Cup or SilverLakes.  Add $50 charge to to each player for food and games and parking.  Parents drop off and go on a date each day to make up for lost dates ((if you date)).  Kids need a soccer rally.  I would like to go too and watch because I miss it too, but I'm willing to do whatever to let the kids play.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I have a deal for the kids who love soccer and really miss playing in a game.  Training starts next week.  Lets let the kids play in Surf Cup or SilverLakes.  Add $50 charge to to each player for food and games and parking.  Parents drop off and go on a date each day to make up for lost dates ((if you date)).  Kids need a soccer rally.  I would like to go too and watch because I miss it too, but I'm willing to do whatever to let the kids play.


I'm all for kids returning to training but tournaments not sure just yet.

Don't know many parents that want to drive for hours each way to drop there kids off and come back in two hours but in some places like San Diego at least there places to go.  Turning soccer into child care I dunno if coaches will go for that with 3 teams per could get tricky. 

I can see testing required at some point, high school clearance maybe coming:









						Source: 23 Clemson football players now positive
					

Clemson announced 28 new positive tests for COVID-19 on Friday, and a source told ESPN's David Hale that 21 football players were among the new cases. Two football players also tested positive in the initial round of testing.



					www.espn.com


----------



## dad4 (Jun 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I'm all for kids returning to training but tournaments not sure just yet.
> 
> Don't know many parents that want to drive for hours each way to drop there kids off and come back in two hours but in some places like San Diego at least there places to go.  Turning soccer into child care I dunno if coaches will go for that with 3 teams per could get tricky.
> 
> ...


Before we try for U17 tournaments, how about drop off U9 games with youth refs?   

Much safer.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Before we try for U17 tournaments, how about drop off U9 games with youth refs?
> 
> Much safer.


Safer in what sense?

Kids those ages normally need guidance and some sort of adult supervision or child care right?

Coaches are there to teach soccer and normally have multiple teams right?   Are they appropriate,  willing or even have the time or capacity to take on additional responsibility and keep track of each individual kid all the things that go with that  and wait for each parent to return in a tournament format with so many other players, .  At a local practice yes ? But a out of town tournament not sure


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I'm all for kids returning to training but tournaments not sure just yet.
> 
> Don't know many parents that want to drive for hours each way to drop there kids off and come back in two hours but in some places like San Diego at least there places to go.  Turning soccer into child care I dunno if coaches will go for that with 3 teams per could get tricky.
> 
> ...


No, just a few games before were shut down again.  I'm only talking youth sports btw.  I'm seeing shut down in certain states and counties coming and that's life.  The kids deserve a little fun too and a tournament is not too much to ask for is it?  Let's say my dd team is invited to Silver Lakes Aug 21-23rd ((I have no idea what tournament were in btw)).  Friday 10am game.  My wife and I drop her off at the Temperature drop off place at 8am. They take her temp and all is good. After a nice breakfast and maybe some shopping, we come back for pick up at 12pm.  Saturday we drop off and do the temp thing and go to lunch & a movie this time.  No crowds bro at all.  Sunday, we repeat.  Local colleges can come and make the drive.  This is all doable imo.  If kids under 24 start dying like crazy, lets shut it all down.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 20, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Safer in what sense?
> 
> Kids those ages normally need guidance and some sort of adult supervision or child care right?
> 
> Coaches are there to teach soccer and normally have multiple teams right?   Are they appropriate,  willing or even have the time or capacity to take on additional responsibility and keep track of each individual kid all the things that go with that  and wait for each parent to return in a tournament format with so many other players, .  At a local practice yes ? But a out of town tournament not sure


Safer in the sense that small groups have fewer interactions, and kids under 10 carry lower viral loads.

I am thinking small games at the local elementary school.  More about play than P5 scholarships.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> OC needs to stop pissing off the Nanny.


"While outdoors in public spaces when maintaining a physical distance of six feet from persons who are not members of the same household or residence is not feasible."








lafalafa said:


> I read the new guidance and unless somethings change or additional clarification is provided could delay or cause problems for contact or close contact sports.
> 
> Reguired:
> While outdoors in public spaces when maintaining a physical distance of six feet from persons who are not members of the same household or residence is not feasible."
> ...


Agree or not with the mask guidance it's not enforcable as a crime or anything. No mask police ,sheriff's or local police basically saying they won't enforce.   

Businesses could deny and there can be some legal and insurance ramifications but not sure how that might play out?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No, just a few games before were shut down again.  I'm only talking youth sports btw.  I'm seeing shut down in certain states and counties coming and that's life.  The kids deserve a little fun too and a tournament is not too much to ask for is it?  Let's say my dd team is invited to Silver Lakes Aug 21-23rd ((I have no idea what tournament were in btw)).  Friday 10am game.  My wife and I drop her off at the Temperature drop off place at 8am. They take her temp and all is good. After a nice breakfast and maybe some shopping, we come back for pick up at 12pm.  Saturday we drop off and do the temp thing and go to lunch & a movie this time.  No crowds bro at all.  Monday, we repeat.  Local colleges can come and make the drive.  This is all doable imo.  If kids under 24 start dying like crazy, lets shut it all down.


My HS son drives so I'm good at watching the highlights.  He's responsible enough to take care of whatever needs there are.

Will take the thermo gun with to help everyone if they need checking.  He will play with a mask, some pros wear those  in training so its doable.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 20, 2020)

jpeter said:


> My HS son drives so I'm good at watching the highlights.  He's responsible enough to take care of whatever needs there are.
> 
> Will take the thermo gun with to help everyone if they need checking.  He will play with a mask, some pros wear those  in training so its doable.


Well, my dd can drive soon when DMV is ready for her to take her test.  I hear their back logged.  I will also say I know how to sneak into Silver Lakes so I will probably give the Mrs some spending money and I'll get my sport fix for the rest of the year on Friday.  Just one more game, please.......


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 20, 2020)

jpeter said:


> "While outdoors in public spaces when maintaining a physical distance of six feet from persons who are not members of the same household or residence is not feasible."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Governors rule came after a billion dollar mask deal with China....we gonna take this one up the cheeks too?


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 20, 2020)

Anyone actually read some of the releases Cal South and the clubs are having us sign?

I'm not opposed to sending my kids back and I understand and assume responsibility for the risks, but some of the verbiage on these releases is interesting to say the least, especially the parts about negligence.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 20, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Anyone actually read some of the releases Cal South and the clubs are having us sign?
> 
> I'm not opposed to sending my kids back and I understand and assume responsibility for the risks, but some of the verbiage on these releases is interesting to say the least, especially the parts about negligence.


Please share on the message board what that means bro.  Me dumb dumb, ty kindly


----------



## dad4 (Jun 20, 2020)

jpeter said:


> My HS son drives so I'm good at watching the highlights.  He's responsible enough to take care of whatever needs there are.
> 
> Will take the thermo gun with to help everyone if they need checking.  He will play with a mask, some pros wear those  in training so its doable.


where did you find a mask that is comfy to play in?


----------



## Dargle (Jun 20, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> Anyone actually read some of the releases Cal South and the clubs are having us sign?
> 
> I'm not opposed to sending my kids back and I understand and assume responsibility for the risks, but some of the verbiage on these releases is interesting to say the least, especially the parts about negligence.


Waivers generally are for negligence.  You're asking people to assume the risk that you'll make a mistake or your precautions will be inadequate or not done properly and their kid (or the parent) will be harmed. You're telling them they should just not participate if that inherent risk worries them.  

If you do everything perfectly under the reasonable care standard, the waiver is unnecessary since you're not liable anyway (the indemnity might be necessary, though, to cover the defendant's costs if you bring suit against them).  In California, courts generally won't let you waive your right to sue for gross negligence, wanton disregard for safety, intentional actions to harm you etc, but they will for regular negligence (mistakes made when trying to do the right thing). 

Attorneys often advise the group drafting the waiver to specify that the parent is waiving their right to sue for negligence.  That's because your reaction is common. Many parents will sign a waiver, but, according to the court, not realize they've waived their right to sue if the soccer club or field did something the wrong way (i.e., negligently). Not sure what parents think they're waiving in that case, but people don't always put 2 and 2 together.  The court will rule that the waiver was ineffective because there was inadequate information or notice about the rights they were waiving.  That's why they specify negligence here.  It's also because "reasonable care" is so uncertain with a new virus where transmission methods are unclear that there is a decent chance what seems reasonable care now may seem like negligence in hindsight years later when there is a trial and they don't want to fight about that.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 20, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Waivers generally are for negligence.  You're asking people to assume the risk that you'll make a mistake or your precautions will be inadequate or not done properly and their kid (or the parent) will be harmed. You're telling them they should just not participate if that inherent risk worries them.
> 
> If you do everything perfectly under the reasonable care standard, the waiver is unnecessary since you're not liable anyway (the indemnity might be necessary, though, to cover the defendant's costs if you bring suit against them).  In California, courts generally won't let you waive your right to sue for gross negligence, wanton disregard for safety, intentional actions to harm you etc, but they will for regular negligence (mistakes made when trying to do the right thing).
> 
> Attorneys often advise the group drafting the waiver to specify that the parent is waiving their right to sue for negligence.  That's because your reaction is common. Many parents will sign a waiver, but, according to the court, not realize they've waived their right to sue if the soccer club or field did something the wrong way (i.e., negligently). Not sure what parents think they're waiving in that case, but people don't always put 2 and 2 together.  The court will rule that the waiver was ineffective because there was inadequate information or notice about the rights they were waiving.  That's why they specify negligence here.  It's also because "reasonable care" is so uncertain with a new virus where transmission methods are unclear that there is a decent chance what seems reasonable care now may seem like negligence in hindsight years later when there is a trial and they don't want to fight about that.


Then don’t sign and have your kid sit out. You are picking apart something that allows your kid to participate in a sport and agree not to blame the club for the risk that there is with every sport. What point are you trying to make with your post?


----------



## Dargle (Jun 20, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Then don’t sign and have your kid sit out. You are picking apart something that allows your kid to participate in a sport and agree not to blame the club for the risk that there is with every sport. What point are you trying to make with your post?


@Technician72 asked about the Cal South waivers and the part about negligence and @Ellejustus asked what that meant.  I was explaining why it was a standard part of a waiver.


----------



## pokergod (Jun 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> where did you find a mask that is comfy to play in?


Under Armour marketed a work out mask.  It sold out immediately.  You can order now and it will take a few weeks to arrive.  I ordered and hope they are here next week just to have.  
The thing that sucks, once practices start and things look up at least in OC, Clemson, K State and LSU football are shutting down due to outbreaks.  If college football can't go will they let youth sports go?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 20, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Under Armour marketed a work out mask.  It sold out immediately.  You can order now and it will take a few weeks to arrive.  I ordered and hope they are here next week just to have.
> The thing that sucks, once practices start and things look up at least in OC, Clemson, K State and LSU football are shutting down due to outbreaks.  If college football can't go will they let youth sports go?


Thank you.

Best I have found is string king.  Fogs lenses, but breathes easily if you dont wear glasses.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 20, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Waivers generally are for negligence.  You're asking people to assume the risk that you'll make a mistake or your precautions will be inadequate or not done properly and their kid (or the parent) will be harmed. You're telling them they should just not participate if that inherent risk worries them.
> 
> If you do everything perfectly under the reasonable care standard, the waiver is unnecessary since you're not liable anyway (the indemnity might be necessary, though, to cover the defendant's costs if you bring suit against them).  In California, courts generally won't let you waive your right to sue for gross negligence, wanton disregard for safety, intentional actions to harm you etc, but they will for regular negligence (mistakes made when trying to do the right thing).
> 
> Attorneys often advise the group drafting the waiver to specify that the parent is waiving their right to sue for negligence.  That's because your reaction is common. Many parents will sign a waiver, but, according to the court, not realize they've waived their right to sue if the soccer club or field did something the wrong way (i.e., negligently). Not sure what parents think they're waiving in that case, but people don't always put 2 and 2 together.  The court will rule that the waiver was ineffective because there was inadequate information or notice about the rights they were waiving.  That's why they specify negligence here.  It's also because "reasonable care" is so uncertain with a new virus where transmission methods are unclear that there is a decent chance what seems reasonable care now may seem like negligence in hindsight years later when there is a trial and they don't want to fight about that.


Interesting haven't read the Cal South stuff since doesn't apply in my players case but the usclub one seemed pretty straight forward I don't remember any negligence verbiage.

I've signed several waivers where I crossed out things and have been rarely questioned so I don't feel it's a take it or leave it type of deal but that's just me.  Not one to think about suing anybody, leave that up to insurance companies if needed.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 20, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Then don’t sign and have your kid sit out. You are picking apart something that allows your kid to participate in a sport and agree not to blame the club for the risk that there is with every sport. What point are you trying to make with your post?


Easy tiger, he just did all of us a favor by breaking down the waiver and telling us what we are signing.  Think of it as free legal advice.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Jun 20, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Easy tiger, he just did all of us a favor by breaking down the waiver and telling us what we are signing.  Think of it as free legal advice.


Be careful who you believe on these forums, I wouldn’t take “free legal advice” from someone who I am pretty sure is not a lawyer.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> where did you find a mask that is comfy to play in?


Under armour sports mask we have a couple of the XL's.   The inside is poly so kind of a like a wetsuit on your face.  These are non medical and do not protect vs a virus anymore than most cloth masks.

I've been wearing neck gAiters for yrs while biking or certain high pollen situations so wanted to give these a try since I exercise outdoors and sometimes with a small training group.   In the cooler temps ok but not sure if I was running 9 miles in the heat I could handle it.

Son didn't really want to bother with them but he tried it out one night during some shooting drills,. Didn't like it at all but they fit at least I would image he would take down if nobody was close and i don't think these are practical for kids running around for 40-5 minute half's.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jun 22, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Interesting haven't read the Cal South stuff since doesn't apply in my players case but the usclub one seemed pretty straight forward I don't remember any negligence verbiage.
> 
> I've signed several waivers where I crossed out things and have been rarely questioned so I don't feel it's a take it or leave it type of deal but that's just me.  Not one to think about suing anybody, leave that up to insurance companies if needed.


I would imagine that no one questions what you cross out as it has no legal bearing. An attorney can chime in as to the legal bearing, but my experience with contracts & waivers has been that someone crossing something out does not eliminate that part of the waiver or change the contract. Cross out all you want if it makes you feel better, but I don't expect it to matter should something arise related to the waiver.  The electronic signature is taking away the option to cross out verbiage all together.  It will be interesting.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 22, 2020)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I would imagine that no one questions what you cross out as it has no legal bearing. An attorney can chime in as to the legal bearing, but my experience with contracts & waivers has been that someone crossing something out does not eliminate that part of the waiver or change the contract. Cross out all you want if it makes you feel better, but I don't expect it to matter should something arise related to the waiver.  The electronic signature is taking away the option to cross out verbiage all together.  It will be interesting.


Ok if you say so, I've had lawyers, real estate,  medical, and other people striking things out of many different documents including waivers so I'm assuming they don't do so to make themselves feel better but I'm no lawyer either.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 22, 2020)

Dargle said:


> @Technician72 asked about the Cal South waivers and the part about negligence and @Ellejustus asked what that meant.  I was explaining why it was a standard part of a waiver.


@Dargle Thanks for the breakdown. I appreciate the explanation, in particular the aspect of gross negligence.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Please share on the message board what that means bro.  Me dumb dumb, ty kindly


Attached is the screenshot I took of the waiver from my laptop. Item #4, "Active or Passive Negligence..."


----------



## MacDre (Jun 22, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Ok if you say so, I've had lawyers, real estate,  medical, and other people striking things out of many different documents including waivers so I'm assuming they don't do so to make themselves feel better but I'm no lawyer either.


Funny.  I think what makes this difficult is that both of you are correct.  It depends...so many variables.


----------



## dawson (Jun 22, 2020)

Why officials aren't alarmed by spiking coronavirus cases - Los Angeles Times


----------

